# Android OS: list your killer apps



## editor (May 18, 2009)

Following on from this thread, here's my current faves for my Android OS-powered G1 phone. They're all free:

*ChompSMS:* attractive, threaded SMS messaging app
*NubiNews*: Nippy RSS news reader
*Cab4Me:* works out where you are and serves up a list of nearby cab numbers
*FBook*: Facebook app
*GPS Status:* compass app with a ton of GPS functionality telling you speed, direction, elevation etc.
*MySpace:* does the job
*NRU*: find nearby cafes, pubs etc by compass and distance
*Shazam:* finds out the names of tracks that are playing
*SkyMap* awesomely clever app that users compass and GPS to point out stars and planets in the night sky
*SnapPhoto:* slightly buggy but improves on the slugish built in camera
*The Weather Channel:* feast of weather news
*Toggle Settings*: turn wi-fi/3G, bluetooth etc off instantly
*Tube status:* tube info
*Twidroid*: excellent Twitter app
*Weather Bug:* feature packed weather app
*WeFi connect:* superb tool for finding and connecting to Wi-Fi networks, with shared community access infi
*Wikitude Travel Guide*: move the screen around and see landmarks superimposed on the camera view, compete with dustance and direction info; click for more info. Clever as fuck!


----------



## cliche guevara (May 18, 2009)

Ed's done most of them already! I would add...

*beebPlayer* - iPlayer mobile
*Barcode Scanner* - Annoy shop assistants by immediately pointing out that play.com sells that CD for £5.99
*Buddy Runner* - Tracks runs via GPS, gives average speeds and distance over headphones, auto posts to a dashboard where you can compare over the week, month, or year. 
*Locale* - Customised settings based on time, location and more.
*Metal Detector* - 'Can your fucking iPhone do _this_?'
*Netcounter* - Essential if you're a Vodafone customer and can expect to be robbed of £2 per mb for going over your 'unlimited' limit.
*Phonealyzer* - Detailed stats about call and sms usage.
*Ticker Me* - Full screen scrolling messages. Makes you stand out as the biggest twat in the pub.

Oh, also all free. I just spent my first pennies on the android market though! $2.99 on a game called Archipelago, an RTS.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2009)

Can beebplayer be used over the 3g network or is it wifi only..?


----------



## cliche guevara (May 18, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can beebplayer be used over the 3g network or is it wifi only..?



Both. You can set 3G mode if you're out of wi-fi range. Lower quality, obviously.


----------



## dweller (May 18, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Both. You can set 3G mode if you're out of wi-fi range. Lower quality, obviously.



I haven't been able to get this working on 3g, only wifi. 
T-mobile blocking? I don't know.


----------



## dweller (May 18, 2009)

I use Qype Radar instead of NRU for finding nearby, bars and restaurants etc. 
It has quite a lot of choices with decent user reviews.
Astro is a great file manager. It can also back up your apps for reinstallation later.


----------



## sumimasen (May 18, 2009)

I'm going to lazily cut and paste my post from the other thread:

*gTraffic* – up to date traffic reports taken from the BBC site
*iTubeStatus* – realtime info on delays and disruptions
*Quickpedia* – Wikipedia built for Android
*Wikitude* – Wow! Turns your mobile into a visual compass with marks on shops/cafes etc, with reviews and contact info
*Translate* – handy for translating into dozens of languages
*Ebay Pkt Auction* – very user friendly
*Qype* – as the site, reviews for everything and anything
*Shopsavvy* – scan any barcode and it’ll find you a cheaper price nearby or online
*Tip Calculator* – so your stingy mate doesn’t get away with it next time you go dine out
*Movie Finder* – film times and info for any cinema in your area and beyond
*Weatherbug* – very user-friendly weather reporting
*Chompsms* – better-looking texting interface. Same as the iPhone actually.
*Flashlight* – when you need a torch
*Sky Map* – for the amateur astronomer, uses GPS to pinpoint what you see above
*Backgrounds* – uses Flickr to find very cool wallpaper
*Fbook* – facebook app 

And 3 widgets all from the same developer:
Toggle WIFI
Toggle Brightness
Toggle GPS


----------



## cliche guevara (May 18, 2009)

dweller said:


> I use Qype Radar instead of NRU for finding nearby, bars and restaurants etc.
> It has quite a lot of choices with decent user reviews.
> Astro is a great file manager. It can also back up your apps for reinstallation later.



Qype is better than NRU imo. Better interface, NRU seems to try to be overly smart and end up inhibiting the user.

Where do the reviews and content come from? I'd like to add to it.


----------



## sumimasen (May 19, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Where do the reviews and content come from? I'd like to add to it.



Go to the market and do a search for an app you've already installed.  Click on it and right at the top you will see the chance to give it a star rating and to add a comment.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2009)

Some fucker has helped himself to quite few of my pics on Qype, but it is better than NRU and it's fun but ultimately daft compass. Mind you, Qype is quite a hefty download.

Where can I get a Rail timetable/status app from?


----------



## cliche guevara (May 19, 2009)

sumimasen said:


> Go to the market and do a search for an app you've already installed.  Click on it and right at the top you will see the chance to give it a star rating and to add a comment.



I meant the reviews and content that Qype provides, I wasn't wishing to reviw the app itself.


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2009)

So if I was to compare the HTC Touch HD and the G1's OS' for ease of use and apps which one would be better? I know that's not very much to go on and obviously each has their strong points and it will be down to personal preference etc etc but I'd appreciate any thoughts as I'm thinking about an HTC but like the idea of Android as it's not Windows 6, which, in my limited experience was a bit of a faff.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2009)

G1 by miles, IMO. With the HTC Touch you'll sooner or later have to delve into the hideousness of Windows Mobile and start fiddling about with a stylus, and there's no hardware keyboard onboard either.


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2009)

editor said:


> G1 by miles, IMO. With the HTC Touch you'll sooner or later have to delve into the hideousness of Windows Mobile and start fiddling about with a stylus, and there's no hardware keyboard onboard either.



I have a Viewty, hate the touch screen and have longed for a hard kb since I got it but somehow I have convinced myself that the HTC will be different. I think I need to stop looking for an 'iPhone Killer'. I don't want an O2 contract because the coverage is really poor where I am and the contract is pretty rubbish in comparison too.

The only thing I didn't like about the G1, and I may be remembering it wrong but doesn't it have the mouthpiece tilted up? If so, when it's in your pocket, doesn't it stick into you or out or whatever?


----------



## Crispy (May 19, 2009)

G1 has a capacative touchscreen, HTC has a resistive touchscreen. Capacative wins, big time. More responsive, multi-touch etc.


----------



## sumimasen (May 19, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I meant the reviews and content that Qype provides, I wasn't wishing to reviw the app itself.



When you're on the main page of a place, say your local Pizza Hut, click Menu and you'll find an option there.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the G1, and I may be remembering it wrong but doesn't it have the mouthpiece tilted up? If so, when it's in your pocket, doesn't it stick into you or out or whatever?


It's only the slightest of curves and not really noticeable in your pocket. 

I looked long and hard at the HTC HD, but the G1 really is a far slicker solution, and it has a real keyboard, which counts for a lot in my world. There's tons of free software available and there's very little that it can't do.

We should really have this conversation on the other, general Android thread as this is for killer apps!


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2009)

editor said:


> It's only the slightest of curves and not really noticeable in your pocket.
> 
> I looked long and hard at the HTC HD, but the G1 really is a far slicker solution, and it has a real keyboard, which counts for a lot in my world. There's tons of free software available and there's very little that it can't do.
> 
> *We should really have this conversation on the other, general Android thread as this is for killer apps!*



Yeah true.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2009)

Wow! Phonebook is amazing!
http://www.voxmobili.com/phonebook20/index.html


----------



## Ozric (May 20, 2009)

editor said:


> Wow! Phonebook is amazing!
> http://www.voxmobili.com/phonebook20/index.html


Liking that, apart from the fact it's a sweet app I only need one icon on the desktop for dialler, contacts and messaging


----------



## cliche guevara (May 20, 2009)

editor said:


> Wow! Phonebook is amazing!
> http://www.voxmobili.com/phonebook20/index.html


I'd seen that app, but hadn't bothered with it. I thought 'what could possibly be wrong with the standard phone book?' How wrong I was, this app is awesome.


----------



## dweller (May 20, 2009)

editor said:


> Wow! Phonebook is amazing!
> http://www.voxmobili.com/phonebook20/index.html



ooh cheers ed, 
 this app slipped past me


----------



## editor (May 20, 2009)

*Beebplayer *is fantastic - it streams BBC iPlayer videos to your phone and works well
*Skype Lite *does the job too (I use Skype chat a lot)
*Useful switchers* does a great job of handling all your connections in one interface - and it's my only paid app (£1.53)
*Newsrob* is a superb tool for reading your Google Reader RSS feeds and
*Reuters* gives you all the news in a really fast and simple interface


----------



## dweller (May 20, 2009)

editor said:


> Wow! Phonebook is amazing!
> http://www.voxmobili.com/phonebook20/index.html



version 2 of this which is seen in the link doesn't seem to be available on 
 the market yet, I get a version 1. something which misses a lot of those features in the screenshots


----------



## Ozric (May 21, 2009)

You reckon that's when the pinch will come in?
On the upgrade.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2009)

I don't mind paying a bit for something as slick as this.


----------



## Ozric (May 21, 2009)

True, good app and worth a couple of quid. I just want to keep the line between 'good apps' to pay for and the others....for myself anyway


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2009)

I tried the "Phonebook" app when it first came out, and it looked lovely but was slow as hell, with really shit scrolling down the list and so on.

Will give it a try, from the way you're all talking I assume they've sorted it out...


Edit - nope, it's still shit.  Landscape mode is so laggy as to be useless, and in portrait mode it takes forever for the pictures to be displayed, rendering them useless.  

Back to "StarContact" for me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2009)

*My latest recommendations...*

*deciBel* - An SPL meter on my phone, thank you Android!  I tested it on a job the other day against a £300 professional meter, and it was accurate to within 3dB, impressive!  It wont replace my "proper" meter, but for rough checks at work it's going to get a shitload of use.  Well worth the absolutely nothing I paid for it 

*gStrings* - Awful name, brilliant program.  It's a tuner for any stringed instrument.  It has a lovely UI, all sorts of options (calibration, custom tunings etc) and is accurate.  I'd pay ££s for it, but it's free 

*GDocs* - It's horribly clunky to use, and basic as hell, but _finally_ I can edit my Google docs on the move.  All I hope is that it gets developed properly, or Google do what they should have done from the word go and give us proper mobile Googledocs editing...

*Toggle Settings* - the best app for tweaking your phone, no need for desktop widgets, this sticks everything you need (customisable in any way you like) a single tap away on the notification bar.  Just make sure you download the correct version, the older one doesn't like Cupcake...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Where can I get a Rail timetable/status app from?



I've got a fantastic app called "UK Rail", that gives me the next 5 departures/arrivals (even showing "expected 5 mins late" and so on) for every single UK station, as well as any line/service/cancellation info.  

It's brilliant, and was free, the only trouble is that it seems to have disappeared from the market...


----------



## cliche guevara (May 22, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've got a fantastic app called "UK Rail", that gives me the next 5 departures/arrivals (even showing "expected 5 mins late" and so on) for every single UK station, as well as any line/service/cancellation info.
> 
> It's brilliant, and was free, the only trouble is that it seems to have disappeared from the market...



You mentioned this to me on the other thread, and I've never been able to find it. Shame, as it sounds like a fantastic app and one that I'd use all the time. Is there an email address for the developer? If so could you PM it to me? I'll get in contact.


----------



## Ozric (May 22, 2009)

I like Shazam, very clever!


----------



## sumimasen (May 22, 2009)

I found Phonebook incredibly buggy and unuseable.  Uninstalled after a day.

It's curious how some apps work for some people and not for others.  This is reflected in the apps' comment section in the market.  One app can have 5 stars with comments like 'Wow!', 'Perfect, can't live without it!' and the comment below will have one star along with 'Terrible, keeps freezing, never works, forces closes'.

All the G1s are the bloody same aren't they, what's with this!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> You mentioned this to me on the other thread, and I've never been able to find it. Shame, as it sounds like a fantastic app and one that I'd use all the time. Is there an email address for the developer? If so could you PM it to me? I'll get in contact.



I've emailed the developer before with a query and never got a response...


----------



## cliche guevara (May 22, 2009)

Ah well, that's a shame. I'm sure something else will crop up sooner or later, there's a real gap in the market for this at the minute.

I've been looking for an F1 app for latest buzz, track and driver data etc, does such a thing exist yet?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2009)

Train info:

I've found a rather nice app 


It's not on the market though, so do the following:

- In your application settings, make sure you set it so you can install non market applications

- point your phones browser to http://android-grail.googlecode.com/files/GRail.apk

- Launch the file that downloads


The first time the program runs it has to download details of every UK station, which takes a while, I'd advise you make sure you're on a wifi connection...


----------



## editor (May 22, 2009)

Downloading now!


----------



## cliche guevara (May 22, 2009)

Excellent application, thanks bees! Can't figure out how to bookmark stations though, perhaps it's missing from this release.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Excellent application, thanks bees! Can't figure out how to bookmark stations though, perhaps it's missing from this release.



Type the first few letters of the station until you see it in the list, then press and hold on it...


----------



## cliche guevara (May 22, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Type the first few letters of the station until you see it in the list, then press and hold on it...


----------



## sumimasen (May 27, 2009)

Anyone else unable to use the fbook chat feature?  Has never worked for me.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 27, 2009)

sumimasen said:


> Anyone else unable to use the fbook chat feature?  Has never worked for me.



Me neither.


----------



## Stig (May 27, 2009)

I love G Rail, cheers bees! 

Some of the others I had to get rid of though, the phonebook one is massive compared to the preinstalled dialer and contacts apps, and not better *enough* to be worth the extra bulk IMO. 

All of the weather ones were a bit disappointing, as they were usa-centric and slow and I found it easier to just put Metcheck into browser bookmarks and use that.

things I like are:
Meteorlite (game) 
Alkaline (game) 
Labyrinth Lite (game)
Notebook (preinstalled? can't even remember)
Advanced Task manager Lite (see what's running and end them)
Quickpedia, Wikitude, and all that sort of thing
phonalyzr (graphs and stats on phone usage from any chosen date)

and a lot are already posted.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 27, 2009)

Stig said:


> All of the weather ones were a bit disappointing, as they were usa-centric



Did you try Weatherbug?  It's nice and speedy on my phone, and picks up (accurate so far) forecasts based on wherever I am at the time without any other input from me...


----------



## Stig (May 27, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Did you try Weatherbug?  It's nice and speedy on my phone, and picks up (accurate so far) forecasts based on wherever I am at the time without any other input from me...



I think that one gave my location's forecast, but in farenheit? Couldn't find out how to change it, but I was being little miss impatient on the day, so could have been that...


----------



## cliche guevara (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I agree that Weatherbug is the best weather app so far.

I downloaded an awesome game the other day, Buka, a mad little cutesy game that is very good, and well worth the £1.50.

A decent facebook application is on the way! And not just a wraparound. http://fbandroid.wordpress.com/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 27, 2009)

Stig said:


> I think that one gave my location's forecast, but in farenheit? Couldn't find out how to change it, but I was being little miss impatient on the day, so could have been that...



You need to set it to "metric" under the "preferences" menu


----------



## editor (May 28, 2009)

The Facebook client on my Palm was better than the Android one as there seems to be no way to take a picture and have it sent straight on to the site with a comment.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2009)

The default photo gallery app is unbelievably shit on Android. On my Palm I used to add maps as JPGs and GIFs but not only can the built-in app not read GIF files, it reduces big JPG files into a blurry mess. Really disappointing.

Oh, and the gallery has now started showing every single JPG file on my system. Rubbish!


----------



## Stig (May 28, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You need to set it to "metric" under the "preferences" menu



Ah, yes, I can see how that might work 

I'll give that one another go then.  

Anyone got an app that moves apps from the phone to the SD card? There are some huuuuuge games out there...
Or is there a way of downloading them onto SD card from a PC without then having to install them on phone memory?


----------



## editor (May 28, 2009)

Stig said:


> AAnyone got an app that moves apps from the phone to the SD card? There are some huuuuuge games out there...


Can't be done, I'm afraid.


----------



## subversplat (May 28, 2009)

Looks like this thread is going to be a whole lot more useful in the near future:

Ubuntu brings Google Android apps to netbooks

One small step from porting them to other phones' OS perhaps?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2009)

editor said:


> The Facebook client on my Palm was better than the Android one as there seems to be no way to take a picture and have it sent straight on to the site with a comment.



There is an app that puts an "upload to facebook" option onto the "share" menu, but I'll be fucked if I can remember what it's called...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2009)

editor said:


> Can't be done, I'm afraid.



Yet, I read somewhere it's being worked on for a future update.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2009)

editor said:


> The default photo gallery app is unbelievably shit on Android. On my Palm I used to add maps as JPGs and GIFs but not only can the built-in app not read GIF files, it reduces big JPG files into a blurry mess. Really disappointing.
> 
> Oh, and the gallery has now started showing every single JPG file on my system. Rubbish!



I dunno what you've done to your gallery then, coz mine does nothing like this!

JPEGS show nice and clear, and I see pics in whatever folder they happen to be in (camera pics, saved MMS, plus various other folders I've made)


----------



## editor (May 28, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> JPEGS show nice and clear, and I see pics in whatever folder they happen to be in (camera pics, saved MMS, plus various other folders I've made)


Try importing a large JPG file and see what it does to it when you zoom in - you'll find it's been resized. It's really shit. Even my ancient Treo 650 could read large files without faffing around with them.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2009)

editor said:


> Try importing a large JPG file and see what it does to it when you zoom in - you'll find it's been resized. It's really shit. Even my ancient Treo 650 could read large files without faffing around with them.



Nope, works fine.

How odd...


----------



## dweller (May 28, 2009)

Ok this hasn't come out yet, 
 but it looks like a potential "killer app"

Spotify for android, 
unfortunately if it is only available for £9.99 per month subscribers
 it'll sink like a lead balloon.


----------



## bmd (May 29, 2009)

Astro - free file manager, can be used to save stuff to SD card.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nope, works fine.
> 
> How odd...


Try importing something like a 2MB file of a tube map - something with small text and lots of details - and you'll see it blurs it. Other people have reported the same problem. It can't open big GIF files either, which is a bit rubbish.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 29, 2009)

editor said:


> Try importing something like a 2MB file of a tube map - something with small text and lots of details - and you'll see it blurs it. Other people have reported the same problem. It can't open big GIF files either, which is a bit rubbish.



How big are we talking here? Until I downloaded the "London City" app I'd got a large tube map saved for when I was working in london and it worked fine, plenty clear enough for me to read station names and work out routes etc.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2009)

Do you want me to mail you the file? PM me your email addy and you can have a go.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 29, 2009)

I've just tried it with a 1.5meg tube map, and it seems fine, maybe a slight softening aound the edges of text at max zoom, but still perfectly readable.

I'l have a play with some larger image files when I've got a moment later...


----------



## bmd (May 29, 2009)

Cyrket - Android app market via PC or Mac or whatever.


----------



## bmd (May 29, 2009)

I tried TideApp but it seems broken atm, would really like something that showed tide tables if anyone knows of a good UK one.


----------



## dweller (May 29, 2009)

acontacts is a nice clean contacts app if phonebook wasn't your bag. 
 good for setting up group texting and t9 searching of contacts


----------



## cliche guevara (May 29, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Cyrket - Android app market via PC or Mac or whatever.



Also, if you download the barcode scanner, you can use it to scan any app you come across. Saves having to find it again on your phone.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2009)

The Telegraph news app is *excellent* - really slick, and there's even video stories in there.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 29, 2009)

editor said:


> The Telegraph news app is *excellent* - really slick, and there's even video stories in there.



Just a shame it's the fucking Telegraph really


----------



## dweller (May 31, 2009)

two apps I used today 

BuddyRunner is a great app for recording 
 your runs. it uses gps and while you're running a voice tells you when you hit half a mile and how fast you are running, 
when you end your run it sends your info to a webpage with a map of your run, speed and elevation. 
It is way cool!!!

don't want to carry books with you on your run?
settle down and switch on textonphone
brilliant ebook reader, I found a great book to read today by browsing through "today's reads" and you don't need to download the whole lot, 
 just read it a page at a time online - it saves your place - perfect


----------



## editor (May 31, 2009)

iTweet is a fabulously slick Twiter client, well worth the £1.60.


----------



## Macabre (Jun 8, 2009)

Flood-it is an excellent puzzle game that keeps me entertained on the chube.


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 9, 2009)

Macabre said:


> Flood-it is an excellent puzzle game that keeps me entertained on the chube.



Blatant rip-off of Coloroid, but to be fair it's a more attractive improvement for sure.

Other cool games are
Labyrinth - use the tilt to get a metal ball from A to B.
Light Racer - kinda like Snake, but with motorbikes!
Chess for Android - challenging enough
Papijump - addictive fucker


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 9, 2009)

ConvertAll is a useful app from miles to kilometres, pounds to ounces etc.  Categories include volume, time, kitchen, mass, energy amongst others so pretty comprehansive.

Needs hard keyboard so doesn't work with HTC Magic, I believe.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 12, 2009)

Better Keyboard is great. I was sceptical about paying $2.99 for a slightly different keyboard at first, but it's worth it imo. Added functionality of being able to swipe left/right to get to the alt/number keys is great, and a quick swipe down puts it away. A long press on any key gives you the alternative characters, and these are actually written on the keys for ease of use. Customizable skins make it easy to fit in with your theme, although I find the Android one to be the most pleasant looking. The only thing it is missing is an upward swipe to capitalise, but i'll be feeding back my thoughts to the developer on this.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 12, 2009)

sumimasen said:


> ConvertAll is a useful app from miles to kilometres, pounds to ounces etc.  Categories include volume, time, kitchen, mass, energy amongst others so pretty comprehansive.
> 
> Needs hard keyboard so doesn't work with HTC Magic, I believe.



It works fine with the Magic.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Better Keyboard is great. I was sceptical about paying $2.99 for a slightly different keyboard at first, but it's worth it imo. Added functionality of being able to swipe left/right to get to the alt/number keys is great, and a quick swipe down puts it away. A long press on any key gives you the alternative characters, and these are actually written on the keys for ease of use. Customizable skins make it easy to fit in with your theme, although I find the Android one to be the most pleasant looking. The only thing it is missing is an upward swipe to capitalise, but i'll be feeding back my thoughts to the developer on this.


OK. I'll give it a go!


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 12, 2009)

Worth bearing in mind with paid apps that you can always get a refund within 24 hours if you don't like them, so there's no reason to be scared of trying them out.


----------



## Ozric (Jun 12, 2009)

Is Better eyboard as laggy as the reviews say?


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2009)

So far not, but I've only had a quick play.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had no lag with it at all. The standard keyboard had more lag.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone using the last.fm app?  Is it any good?

Getting a G1 when my contract is up, but have been putting off getting an mp3 player in case last.fm android makes it redundant!


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2009)

Google Maps has just been updated:



> Google has released an upgrade to the mapping software built into Android-powered phones. This includes some new features and fixes a few bugs.
> 
> The latest version of Google Maps for Android offers voice search, making it easier to look up places while on the go. When searching for a business, the listings now include content such as store hours, prices, ratings, and reviews.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stig (Jun 16, 2009)

editor said:


> Google Maps has just been updated:



I'm so glad I saw that, because directly underneath it is an app to sync the updated goole maps with the 'my maps' feature, which I've been wanting fopr ages! 
I've made quite a few google maps, including a london pubs map, and been wanting to be able to use them on the phone without the clunky horrors of going through the browser.

So thanks loads for that tip!


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2009)

The public transport directions are comically bad for London.  They haven't got access to LT data so every suggestion involves weird buses, long walks and coaches to Victoria!


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 16, 2009)

I've ditched Chomp SMS for Handcent. Better, more customizable layout, awesome text notification pop ups, quick reply from the pop up. It's great. And free!


----------



## Macabre (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone got a good, free app for recording phone calls?  All the recording apps just record your own voice and not the callers.


----------



## dweller (Jun 18, 2009)

Macabre said:


> Anyone got a good, free app for recording phone calls?  All the recording apps just record your own voice and not the callers.



I haven't come across anything - you have to put the phone on speakerphone to pick up their voice.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I've ditched Chomp SMS for Handcent. Better, more customizable layout, awesome text notification pop ups, quick reply from the pop up. It's great. And free!


Based entirely on your say-so I deleted Chomp and downloaded this one. I'm impressed but it doesn't seem to display the character count when you're typing a message.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 18, 2009)

editor said:


> Based entirely on your say-so I deleted Chomp and downloaded this one. I'm impressed but it doesn't seem to display the character count when you're typing a message.



That's been frustrating me too actually. Its a shame because everything else in the app is great. I'm gonna feed it back to the developers, you should too.


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 19, 2009)

I too have deleted chomp and gone for handcent. It is very cool that's for sure. Regarding the character count, it does start a countdown when you are ten letters away from overlapping into a 2nd message.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 19, 2009)

It does? I've not noticed that. Where is it displayed?


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 19, 2009)

In the actual window you're writing in. You'll notice that as you approach 4 lines of text the countdown appears.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorted. I have become somewhat addicted to Torect, although idioteque is much better at it than I am


----------



## tendo (Jul 6, 2009)

Taskiller - does what it says. I'm still surprised at what keeps running after I've closed it but this just displays a list and one touch closes them.

Does anyone have a copy if the Grail app? It's disappeared from the market and Google code for some reason.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2009)

Google Voice is way better than I thought and handy for quick searches - just bark them into the phone instead of piddling about with the keyboard.


----------



## tendo (Jul 6, 2009)

Useful switchers is really good, it's a toggle settings kind of thing, there's a donated version and a free version but I'm not sure if there's any difference between the two. I like it best out of the toggle apps as the interface is pretty good and simple to use and it does what it's supposed to.

Quick Uninstall is great, just displays a list of all your apps and one touch deletes whatever you choose.


----------



## Macabre (Aug 2, 2009)

Ive just downloaded Hyperspace Lite.  Great ball rolling game, 5 levels are free before you pay.  Also, Armadillo Roll is a demo game which shows the graphics potential but as a game it needs a lot of work.

I also removed LastFM and I'm trying Imeem music stream.  Anyone found what they think is the best music streamer?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2009)

Androidguys are running a comp for best app. Here's their nominations: 





> 1. Best Widget
> 
> * Beautiful Widget
> * Weather Widget (Android Apps)
> ...


http://androidguys.com/?p=6205


----------



## Macabre (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone downloaded DataViz's Documents To Go?  Its an app for MS Word and Excel.  But at $20 I'm thinking they can fuck off as GDocs is doing me fine for a word processor so far, just wondering if its worth it.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Aug 10, 2009)

Did a quick search through this thread and didn't find a reference to Shuffle (a GTD App) - Loaded up Shuffle with a load of work stuff today & was impressed

(As I now have a G2 which I'm very pleased with since Saturday)

e2a: removed my reference to Astrid as it was further up but in a quote


----------



## dweller (Aug 15, 2009)

GoneCoastal said:


> Did a quick search through this thread and didn't find a reference to Shuffle (a GTD App) - Loaded up Shuffle with a load of work stuff today & was impressed
> 
> (As I now have a G2 which I'm very pleased with since Saturday)
> 
> e2a: removed my reference to Astrid as it was further up but in a quote




mmm shuffle looks good, 
I'm gonna give it a shot
http://code.google.com/p/android-shuffle/wiki/ScreenShots


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's the winners of the Android Guys 'best Android app' vote:


> Best Security App - Mobile Defense
> 
> Best Camera App - Snap Photo Pro
> 
> ...


The Layar virtual augmented reality browser has just been released:
http://layar.com/

Not sure exactly what it does....


----------



## bmd (Aug 19, 2009)

editor said:


> The Layar virtual augmented reality browser has just been released:
> http://layar.com/
> 
> Not sure exactly what it does....



I always love the idea of these kinds of apps but never actually bother using them because they're such a faff.

"...ok, open app, point it at the...no, it's not working there...point it at...ooh there was something flashed up then, what's that little icon there for...nope it's gone."


----------



## dweller (Aug 19, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I always love the idea of these kinds of apps but never actually bother using them because they're such a faff.
> 
> "...ok, open app, point it at the...no, it's not working there...point it at...ooh there was something flashed up then, what's that little icon there for...nope it's gone."



This layar app identifies Twitter users in the area, 
so you can go Nathan Barley hunting


----------



## bmd (Aug 19, 2009)

dweller said:


> This layar app identifies Twitter users in the area,
> so you can go Nathan Barley hunting



Isn't that what BrightKite does?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2009)

Almost all the really clever augmented reality apps on platforms like Android and iPhone are severely restricted in their real-world usability because of the impact on the battery life.

Has anyone downloaded this layar thing yet? Buggered if I can find it.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2009)

This looks a good 'un from Google:









> Search and Listen.
> 
> Listen from Google Labs brings podcasts and web audio to your Android-powered device. It lets you search, subscribe, download and stream. By subscribing to programs and search terms it will create a personalized audio-magazine loaded with fresh shows and news stories whenever you listen. In this release Listen is indexing thousands of popular English-only audio sources...
> 
> ...


Downloading now!

http://listen.googlelabs.com/


----------



## dweller (Aug 21, 2009)

editor said:


> This looks a good 'un from Google:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found this app pretty useless.
I couldn't find a podcast. You can't browse, you can only search.
You can't manually add a rss podcast feed.
Also podcasts you find are titled with the current episode detail rather 
 than an overall title of the feed so you don't quite know what you're getting.
IMO this app needs a lot of work...


----------



## sumimasen (Aug 23, 2009)

It's a good app nonetheless. eg I typed in football and it came up with lots of BBC podcasts plus the Guardian Football Weekly one.  Handier than downloading them, you can stream at any point.

Speaking of football, what's the best app people have for the beautiful game.  So far I've managed to find Fotmob.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2009)

Sweet as! Here's the HTC keyboard *with no rooting required!*

Works great too - landscape virtual keyboard ftw!






http://lifehacker.com/5344955/get-a-better-android-keyboard-no-rooting-required


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

editor said:


> Almost all the really clever augmented reality apps on platforms like Android and iPhone are severely restricted in their real-world usability because of the impact on the battery life.
> 
> Has anyone downloaded this layar thing yet? Buggered if I can find it.



it does use juice up well quick, I got 2, maybe 3 days out of my old Nokia 6500, admittedly the only thing that used use on that was the golf game (which I miss, the golf games on this one are a bit rubbish) on the magic, If I use it averagely, it makes it through 24 hours if I'm lucky


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

editor said:


> Sweet as! Here's the HTC keyboard *with no rooting required!*
> 
> Works great too - landscape virtual keyboard ftw!
> 
> ...



is that the keyboard you get on the HTC, or another one you can d/load? couldn't see it on the apps


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> is that the keyboard you get on the HTC, or another one you can d/load? couldn't see it on the apps


Read the link! It's the one that comes with the new HTC but you can now slap on your G1 for nowt.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

editor said:


> Read the link! It's the one that comes with the new HTC but you can now slap on your G1 for nowt.



reading the link is good advice


----------



## bmd (Sep 3, 2009)

Sync your G1 with the Songbird media player.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2009)

Official Facebook app coming next week apparently...be interesting to see how it measures up to the excellent iPhone FB 3.0 app....


----------



## idioteque (Sep 30, 2009)

I have heard of an app which auto syncs all of your Facebook contacts with your contacts, but don't know the name of it... Can anyone help?


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 2, 2009)

idioteque said:


> I have heard of an app which auto syncs all of your Facebook contacts with your contacts, but don't know the name of it... Can anyone help?



Facebook Sync?


----------



## subversplat (Jan 8, 2010)

sumimasen said:


> *Shopsavvy* – scan any barcode and it’ll find you a cheaper price nearby or online



ShopSavvy told me that my packet of Royals cigarettes was a Dunlop Half Length Welly


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 2, 2010)

MixZing Lite is now the best music player app for Android by far. I tried the native app on the Hero, Meridian Player Noble (which I still use for video) and TuneWiki. All were rubbish in comparison. The new update allows you to upload albumart like the native app if the one it downloads is wrong/not found (which is rare ime, even with some really obscure bands).


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2010)

Just had a play with it. It's not bad at all.


----------



## boing! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm trying to find the Fbook app that is talked about at the begining of this thread but I can't find it, is it still in existence? I'm using the 'Facebook for Android' app at the moment but it seems a bit limited. Very hard to get at events info and stuff like that.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 25, 2010)

Swype is by far the most impressive app I'e seen for a long time. It's a keyboard that doesn't require indivudal key preses, you press the first letter then trace through the other letters in the word, and it works suprisingly well. It's sped up my one handed texting a huge amount. The beta is now closed due to high demand, but it's easy enough to find the .apk file by googling.


----------



## pboi (Mar 27, 2010)

chose HTC Desire over the iPhone. Thanks for the thread guys


----------



## grit (Apr 16, 2010)

bumping so we can keep all android stuff in the same thread


----------



## mack (Apr 16, 2010)

Get fucking layars 

http://www.xs4all.nl/~edaudey/Layar.apk


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 16, 2010)

mack said:


> Get fucking layars
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~edaudey/Layar.apk



The fuck is Layars?

Clicking on your links makes my computer want to download shit


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't see the fuss about Layar. 'Oooh it's augmented reality!', yeah, but is it actually useable or worthwile? No.


----------



## grit (Apr 16, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I don't see the fuss about Layar. 'Oooh it's augmented reality!', yeah, but is it actually useable or worthwile? No.



Have to agree I didnt find it usable. Kinda like a tech demo that has great potential but doesnt actually do anything yet.


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

SMSPopup - alaiPhone

DoubleTwist - ala iTunes


Market Millionaire - Capitalism for fun

Google Sky Map - explains the stars in your location

Wikitude, tells me cool shit where I am

tunewiki - grabs the lyrics for songs and tells me them, then gives me youtube vids links


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 17, 2010)

Latitude. Not sure it's a 'killer' app in any sense other than WHAT THE FUCK?

I accidentally turned it on, and it promptly told me it was broadcasting my location to any and all interested 'friends'  

Within Google Maps, it insta-published a precise location marker AND written address identifying: the correct side of the road; my house number (within 1 house either way, mine being the one bang in the middle); a direct link to streetview, with a view of the front of my house.

Fuxake!


----------



## bmd (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone using Evernote? It's an organiser-type app. Syncs with your pc or Mac. Its claim to fame seems to be that it will hyperlink from image text, so take a photo of a whiteboard presentation and it'll link up the stuff on it. 

I really like it and can see that it's gonna become my memory. I like the interface and the ease of use but really it's one of those cometh the hour cometh the app situations I think.

Oh and I'll be round for tea next Tuesday mrs q.


----------



## mack (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.appbrain.com/

This is quite smart, sign in with a google account download the app, you can then sync apps online, makes it easier to add and remove them.

You can also share apps list with other people.

http://www.appbrain.com/user/oobatz


----------



## bmd (Apr 28, 2010)

Firefox for Android.

10MB!

Not tried it yet. Tbh the browser that comes with the Desire is pretty good.

eta: it's a pre-alpha build so it's gonna be buggy.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 28, 2010)

Why anyone would need anything other than the browser that comes with the Desire is beyond me, what on earth more could anything else offer?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2010)

Im fairly new to andriod but i like the fact there are so many free apps , i spend loads of time jusyt downloading and trying stuff

Ive been really impressed with google goggles : http://www.google.com/mobile/goggles/#landmark


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 29, 2010)

I have these installed...

Opera Mini 5 (not as good as the default)
Compass
AK Notepad
Cherry Rplayer (internet radio - ace)
Spotify
Aldiko Book Reader
UK TV Guide (brilliant)
Listen
Last.fm
Orange Wednesdays
Speedtest.net
eBuddy Messenger
Facebook for Android
Jewels (great bejeweled clone)
Google Sky Map
beebplayer
FxCamera (great pics)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 1, 2010)

Ooooh, finally a game I like!

Speedx

Ever so simple, but looks great and is rather addictive...


----------



## noriise (May 4, 2010)

are you in the states with your fancy mint.com app?

ell



mack said:


> http://www.appbrain.com/
> 
> This is quite smart, sign in with a google account download the app, you can then sync apps online, makes it easier to add and remove them.
> 
> ...


----------



## noriise (May 4, 2010)

Whats the best (killer) keyboard app everyone uses? Is it that root hack Ed posted? Or is it better keyboard?

I'm using the slidey ShapeWriter app (free) and love the concept, but not got used to it at all. Gutted the android keyboard is nothing like iphone. my one prob with it...


----------



## pboi (May 4, 2010)

Swype

currently in closed beta (boo)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 4, 2010)

noriise said:


> Whats the best (killer) keyboard app everyone uses? Is it that root hack Ed posted? Or is it better keyboard?
> 
> I'm using the slidey ShapeWriter app (free) and love the concept, but not got used to it at all. Gutted the android keyboard is nothing like iphone. my one prob with it...



I use the standard one that comes with my Desire, it's a lot better than the iPhone 

I'd still rather have real keys though.


----------



## grit (May 4, 2010)

noriise said:


> Whats the best (killer) keyboard app everyone uses? Is it that root hack Ed posted? Or is it better keyboard?
> 
> I'm using the slidey ShapeWriter app (free) and love the concept, but not got used to it at all. Gutted the android keyboard is nothing like iphone. my one prob with it...



Swype

The beta apk can be found without a key


----------



## mack (May 5, 2010)

Dropbox now available in the market.

referral link  - https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTQ2MDI1Njk

https://www.dropbox.com/android


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2010)

that drop box is quite cool.

Does anyone know of a free pc remote control so i can control my pc from my bed ?


----------



## Redeyes (May 5, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Does anyone know of a free pc remote control so i can control my pc from my bed ?



*Gmote 2.0* is free, haven't tried it yet but it seems pretty decent from the market place reviews.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2010)

thanks mate il check it out.

Ive been using multi remote for my vls and media centre but i would like to surf on my pc but input the urls / search on my phone 

as im a lazy bugger


----------



## cliche guevara (May 6, 2010)

I am now running 2.1 on my HTC magic, using cyanogen 5.0.7, and it's smooth and quick as you like.

Have downloaded an app called pmessenger, which claims to work with blackberry messenger. All my blackberry owning friends are asleep so I'll have to wait for the morning to test it.


----------



## grit (May 6, 2010)

LogmeIn's mobile client beta has just been put on the Android market, its really slick I'm using my desktop machine at home comfortably on the Nexus One.


----------



## Redeyes (May 9, 2010)

Apps I'm using on my Desire...

Places Directory - Pretty good but can have odd things in the wrong place like a local Indian restaurant in the cinema section, which had reviews for an Italian eatery in Cheetham Hill (which is about 20 miles away).

Snesoid
Gameboid
Astrid
AK Notepad
Google Sky Maps
Screen Mode Widget
Flickster
Pure Calender
Barcode Scanner
beebPlayer
Better Cut
Compass
Listen


----------



## wtfftw (May 9, 2010)

google goggles


----------



## ohmyliver (May 11, 2010)

Juice Defender, does what it says on the tin, um, if the tin says "shut loads of things off when the phone is in standby mode to preserve battery life"


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> Juice Defender, does what it says on the tin, um, if the tin says "shut loads of things off when the phone is in standby mode to preserve battery life"



Sounds like just the app for Glastonbury, cheers!


----------



## Ozric (May 11, 2010)

I use Astro quite a bit, it's quite a handy file manager.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 11, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Sounds like just the app for Glastonbury, cheers!



you'll probably need one of them solar powered chargers as well for a long festival though


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> you'll probably need one of them solar powered chargers as well for a long festival though



Have you tried one? I'm wondering how practical it would be to leave the battery charging in one whilst at a festival. I'm probably gonna take another battery and turn the phone off as much as possible.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 11, 2010)

no but I'm very tempted, I wonder if it could be attached to a backpack or back of a jacket so it would charge as you went around yer business...


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> no but I'm very tempted, I wonder if it could be attached to a backpack or back of a jacket so it would charge as you went around yer business...



A material that could be used to make clothing with, which would then charge any device about your person would be good. 

No doubt it has already been invented but because the inventor has also designed the range of clothing it will never take off.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 11, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> A material that could be used to make clothing with, which would then charge any device about your person would be good.
> 
> No doubt it has already been invented but because the inventor has also designed the range of clothing it will never take off.



actually it does seem to have been (well ok, an allweather coat with solar panels built into the arms). Plus you can get backpacks with solar panel chargers in them. Quite spendy though.


----------



## Redeyes (May 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried this? 

DJ Studio

Features:

- Graphical UI compatible with medium and large screens

- Real time waveform display

- Peaks dectection

- Automatique BPM detection

- Twin deck on the same screen

- Ability to choose your musics from your SDCard

- Search forward and backward

- Real time BPM control on the WAV files

- Real time picth control on the WAV files

- CUE function

- Loop function and ability to save the "in" and "out" positions

- Embedded effects samples such as horn, scratch effects, tape spinback, and more...

- Crossfading







I got it off the android market for 3 euros but can't play with it as I'm stuck at work and have no music on my phone 

Looks like it could be fun though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 12, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> DJ Studio



No, but I'm about to


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 13, 2010)

Any good then?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 13, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Any good then?



It's quite impressive, but the lack of a separate cue output prevents you from doing anything serious with it.  Good fun though, and a nice demonstration of the power that's available in the Desire.


----------



## noriise (May 16, 2010)

fyi - i just discovered that callibrating my keyboard made a massive difference in quality of typing!

Settings > Local & text > Touch Input > Text Input > Calibration Too


----------



## mack (May 20, 2010)

This is quite a nice note taking app..

http://mashable.com/2010/05/20/springpad-android-app/

http://springpadit.com


----------



## bmd (May 24, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a bulletin board reader? There used to be touchbb but it seems to be unavailable for Android now.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 24, 2010)

I use tapatalk. If you can't find an app on the market, it can usually be found by googling for the .apk. You'll have to allow install of non market apps mind.


----------



## bmd (May 25, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I use tapatalk. If you can't find an app on the market, it can usually be found by googling for the .apk. You'll have to allow install of non market apps mind.



Nice one, thanks.


----------



## subversplat (May 25, 2010)

noriise said:


> fyi - i just discovered that callibrating my keyboard made a massive difference in quality of typing!
> 
> Settings > Local & text > Touch Input > Text Input > Calibration Too


Thank you, thank you, _thank you_. I no longer type like a retired bare knuckle boxer threading a needle


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2010)

Does ChompSMS let you ignore/block sms from certain numbers/contacts? Or does anyone know a way/app to do so?

edit: ah ha. You can blacklist contacts on chompsms.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 28, 2010)

Magic 8 Ball. Simply because of the review "It really work cuz I told my friend dat she like dis guy n I asked it n it said she did n she did".


----------



## editor (May 31, 2010)

There's an interesting listing of the "10 Free Android Apps to Boost Your Productivity" - and Jorte looks fantastic At last a decent calendar interface!







http://mashable.com/2010/05/30/android-productivity-apps/


----------



## Redeyes (Jun 3, 2010)

After yesterdays firmware update Google Earth has apeared on the marketplace.

I've been using Swype for a few days now and I'm just getting used to it, pretty nifty it is too.


----------



## noriise (Jun 3, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> After yesterdays firmware update Google Earth has apeared on the marketplace.
> 
> I've been using Swype for a few days now and I'm just getting used to it, pretty nifty it is too.



which upgrade? not the elusive one for the t-mobile g2 touch (still on v1.5)


----------



## Redeyes (Jun 3, 2010)

noriise said:


> which upgrade? not the elusive one for the t-mobile g2 touch (still on v1.5)



I got a prompt yesterday evening to do an 'over the air' upgrade to 1.21.405.2 (Firmware 2.1-update1)

I'm on Orange (unbranded HTC Desire handset via Carphone Warehouse)


----------



## Epico (Jun 3, 2010)

On the games front - the Red Club Poker application is a pretty sweet free Poker client for those who like that sort of thing.


----------



## Redeyes (Jun 3, 2010)

editor said:


> ...Jorte looks fantastic At last a decent calendar interface!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up on Jorte. I just installed it and ditched Pure Calendar.

It's just what I've been looking for.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 3, 2010)

Can it sync with outlook? Can anything?


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Can it sync with outlook? Can anything?


It reads the Android's default calendar data (Google calendar). You can sync with Outlook with this: http://www.marketwatch.com/story/sy...-missing-sync-2010-06-01?reflink=MW_news_stmp


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 3, 2010)

I've noticed that Outlook calendar items show up on my desire's calendar after I'd synced my mail.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 3, 2010)

editor said:


> It reads the Android's default calendar data (Google calendar). You can sync with Outlook with this: http://www.marketwatch.com/story/sy...-missing-sync-2010-06-01?reflink=MW_news_stmp



Thanks. The problem I've come across before with Outlook sync apps is that they all fail to recognise recurring meetings/appointments, which a lot of mine are. Any ideas if this suffers the same problem?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2010)

Free for a limited period:




> ...a full-featured media player for your Android device. Sporting a very appealing UI, the new media player allows users to sync and update media from the doubleTwist desktop client (available for both Mac and PC) directly to their Android device. A new, and fairly huge, feature that the doubleTwist Android player packs is the ability to recognize metadata from an iTunes library. This gives long time users of iTunes — who don’t fancy the iPhone — a choice of media players and a legitimate exit strategy from iTunes. Users can change media players — while retaining the ability to sync seamlessly with a mobile device — and not give up playlist, song rating, and play count data accumulated over days, months, or years of iTunes.










http://apps.doubletwist.com/doubleTwist/-395703074765864636


----------



## cybershot (Jun 5, 2010)

Funny you should post that, just got my nexus one, but looking for some software that can allow streaming from my media server upstairs so i can watch tv programs stored on my desktop on my roid. This might do it, so I'll give it a bash and see what happens, otherwise anyone got some recommendations?


----------



## cybershot (Jun 7, 2010)

Is there anything to permanently stop apps form keep starting up by themselves. the latest version of Amazon MP3 is a massive culprit of this, it's always listed in my running apps when i used advanced app killer, but there is nothing in the settings to stop it from coming back. There's also a few more which I'm happy to have loaded into memory when I'm using them, but I don't want them to constantly be running when I hardly use them.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Is there anything to permanently stop apps form keep starting up by themselves. the latest version of Amazon MP3 is a massive culprit of this, it's always listed in my running apps when i used advanced app killer, but there is nothing in the settings to stop it from coming back. There's also a few more which I'm happy to have loaded into memory when I'm using them, but I don't want them to constantly be running when I hardly use them.


From the Android boards:


> It runs because other applications are telling it to run, perhaps the Browser. Of course, other applications can make the Browser run, so you can have Amazon running for a variety of reasons.
> 
> My advice would be to ignore it. Android is not like Windows (where background processes use a ton of memory and resources). In Android, a background process can use as little a few bytes of memory, and 0% CPU. They don't have to run to listen for events like Windows processes do. They can sit completely dormant until Android fires an "Intent" at the app which will cause it to run/load/etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## cybershot (Jun 8, 2010)

editor said:


> From the Android boards:



Good answer.

Glad to see it's using Linux how it's intended too. Last MS phone I had that worked this way, was terrible for having to kill apps or keep rebooting the damn thing because the memory was always full, but then, this was a good few years ago now.


----------



## Ozric (Jun 10, 2010)

editor said:


> Free for a limited period:
> 
> http://apps.doubletwist.com/doubleTwist/-395703074765864636


As nice as it is I found it annoying when connecting my Legend to a PC that it forces the SD card to mount as a removable drive....even if you've only got the phone set to charge and even if not using Doubletwist.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 17, 2010)

Not so much a killer app, but found m.tvcatchup.com useful this afternoon for watching the world cup game when at work. Probably only useful if you have unlimited data.

Most freeview channels are available.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 18, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Not so much a killer app, but found m.tvcatchup.com useful this afternoon for watching the world cup game when at work. Probably only useful if you have unlimited data.
> 
> Most freeview channels are available.



Cheers  for that.  Works well on my x10


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm getting a free HTC Hero! Bf decided he wanted a blackberry because he wasn't getting on with the Hero and went to Phones for U to ask for a trade in/contract buy out. They agreed, so I asked if they'd take my Nokia E71 instead... which they have!  So once he's done all the paperwork the old phone is mine.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 29, 2010)

If your into your books, Amazon Kindle was released yesterday. Looks quite good, although I'm trying to stay away from it as one click touch and buy is going to see me spend far too much money.

Other stuff I've installed in the past week include:

ebay pocket auctions, which works well as the official ebay app doesn't seem to be available in the UK, 
flixter movies, 
shopper has been updated and now includes UK, so you can scan barcodes of products and it will find prices on the net, could well be useful when these shops have their 'will match any price you find' for products you want there and then. 
SMB extension for ASTRO, which is very cool as I can now access my network shares when I'm at home to easily copy stuff to/from phone, especially as bluetooth file transfer is useless at best. 

games have included air control - land planes and helicopters on runways, gets quite addictive, replica island,throttle copter and Tower Raiders.


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 1, 2010)

Talk to the animals:


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Funny you should post that, just got my nexus one, but looking for some software that can allow streaming from my media server upstairs so i can watch tv programs stored on my desktop on my roid. This might do it, so I'll give it a bash and see what happens, otherwise anyone got some recommendations?


Yeah, gmote.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2010)

From the Desire thread:




			
				mauvais said:
			
		

> Apps I like:
> 
> * Guardian Anywhere (downloads the Graun overnight)
> * K-9 Mail
> ...






			
				mauvais said:
			
		

> I seriously heart the Guardian Anywhere app by the way. It's worth it just for the daily '24 Hours in Pictures' - get more by managing tags and adding 'Last Week'. Riot porn each morning!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone recommend an APN on/off toggle widget that doesn't look shit?


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2010)

What handset? On the Desire when adding a widget you can expand out the Settings section, and add separate icon-sized widgets for Bluetooth, Mobile Data etc.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jul 1, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a camera app for the HTC Hero. The camera that comes with it is appalling.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 1, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Can anyone recommend a camera app for the HTC Hero. The camera that comes with it is appalling.



It is. remember to hold your finger on the focus to take a pic instead of pressing the trackball, gets rid of a lot of shake. 

FX camera's toy mode is fun to use, though not a replacement.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 1, 2010)

mauvais said:


> What handset? On the Desire when adding a widget you can expand out the Settings section, and add separate icon-sized widgets for Bluetooth, Mobile Data etc.



Nexus one.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2010)

OS Atlas is an *awesome* Ordnance Survey map app.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 2, 2010)

Asborometer


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not a fan of live wallpapers, but this is totally freaking sweet.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2010)

Meridian media player.

Let's me listen to radio straight from the BBC website.

(thanks to cybershot)


----------



## grit (Jul 7, 2010)

For those on 2.2 this is a nice link up with your desktop version of chrome

http://androidandme.com/2010/07/applications/google-chrome-to-phone-most-overlooked-froyo-feature/


----------



## mauvais (Jul 7, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Meridian media player.
> 
> Let's me listen to radio straight from the BBC website.
> 
> (thanks to cybershot)


How?

I downloaded some Meridian media app (there's at least three) but I can't figure out how you'd do that.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 7, 2010)

Browse to the 5live site via www.bbc.co.uk/mobile/index.html, click on the listen now icon. If you get a message saying something like "format not supported" try installing an app called "Meridian Player Conservative". Worked for me, HTC Hero on Android 1.5.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2010)

Blimey:



> *Android 2.2 demolishes iOS4 in JavaScript benchmarks*
> In our recent review of Android 2.2, we conducted some tests on the Nexus One to measure the extent of the JavaScript performance improvements. SunSpider and V8 benchmarks show that JavaScript execution in Froyo's Web browser is almost three times faster than in the previous version of the platform.
> 
> We compared these findings with that of our tests of Apple's mobile Safari browser on the iPhone 4. The results show that the Android device delivers significantly faster JavaScript execution than the iPhone, scoring over three times better on V8 and almost twice as fast on SunSpider. Apple has some work to do it if wants mobile Safari to retake the crown as the fastest mobile browser.










http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/07/android-22-demolishes-ios4-in-javascript-benchmarks.ars


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow a whole 5 miliseconds better!


----------



## mauvais (Jul 7, 2010)

What's 5 milliseconds?


----------



## grit (Jul 7, 2010)

mauvais said:


> What's 5 milliseconds?



5/1000 of a second.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 7, 2010)

Found a nice lock screen replacement app called GOTO. Had it installed for a couple of days now it seems pretty solid, some of the others I've tried were a bit lacking and didn't seem to work as advertised.

This one seems to be doing nicely so far.







http://www.gotoandroidapp.com/index.html


----------



## mauvais (Jul 7, 2010)

grit said:


> 5/1000 of a second.


Ugh 

Alright, what does KE think is 5 milliseconds better?


----------



## grit (Jul 7, 2010)

mauvais said:


> Ugh
> 
> Alright, what does KE think is 5 milliseconds better?



Its the amount of time it takes for the phone to execute (do what the code is supposed to do basically) code written in the JavaScript language, which is heavily used in web pages.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2010)

grit said:


> 5/1000 of a second.



Heh that's just perfect for a marketing campaign:

"Android pwns iPhone, 5/1000 of a second faster!"


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 7, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh that's just perfect for a marketing campaign:
> 
> "Android pwns iPhone, 5/1000 of a second faster!"





> We compared these findings with that of our tests of Apple's mobile Safari browser on the iPhone 4. The results show that the Android device delivers significantly faster JavaScript execution than the iPhone, scoring over three times better on V8 and almost twice as fast on SunSpider.



HTH.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 7, 2010)

grit said:


> Its the amount of time it takes for the phone to execute (do what the code is supposed to do basically) code written in the JavaScript language, which is heavily used in web pages.


Aye, I know all this, but read the quote again and explain to me _what _is 5 milliseconds faster?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh that's just perfect for a marketing campaign:
> 
> "Android pwns iPhone, 5/1000 of a second faster!"


How does *four seconds* faster sound?







http://www.anandtech.com/show/3794/the-iphone-4-review/12


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2010)

"The thunder of peoples feet pounding the streets to go by a google phone could be heard.

We knew then that the news that they could surf the net via wifi a full four seconds faster had broken..."


----------



## mauvais (Jul 7, 2010)

So earlier, when you were one thousand times out... do you do signal meters?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 7, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> "The thunder of peoples feet pounding the streets to go by a google phone could be heard.
> 
> We knew then that the news that they could surf the net via wifi a full four seconds faster had broken..."



"But my one has _Apple_ written on it."


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 7, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> "But my one has _Apple_ written on it."


----------



## grit (Jul 7, 2010)

.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 8, 2010)

Why are apple phanbuoys reading an android apps thread anyway? Other to find out on what their missing out on? I don't read the iphone threads, because I don't care.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Why are apple phanbuoys reading an android apps thread anyway? Other to find out on what their missing out on? I don't read the iphone threads, because I don't care.



Ah don't start with the fanboi nonsense or who has the right to read and post on what thread...we'll be here all year unpicking the bullshit.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone tried this?

Google App Inventor


----------



## grit (Jul 12, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Anyone tried this?
> 
> Google App Inventor



It has not been released yet.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 12, 2010)

grit said:


> It has not been released yet.



Haha! Yeah, I posted before I'd read the release details.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2010)

Sign up for it here: https://services.google.com/fb/forms/appinventorinterest/


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 12, 2010)

editor said:


> Sign up for it here: https://services.google.com/fb/forms/appinventorinterest/



Have done. Just got to think of something worthwhile to try and make into an app now...


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Have done. Just got to think of something worthwhile to try and make into an app now...


Me too. If it's half as easy as they say it is, this could be fun!


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 13, 2010)

can anyone recommend a decent music player, one that perhaps links in with an online store.


----------



## grit (Jul 13, 2010)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> can anyone recommend a decent music player, one that perhaps links in with an online store.



Spotify is the best music solution for android imho.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 13, 2010)

spotify is racist.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 13, 2010)

I was actually just talking about a player for my mp3s on the phone. Don't like the desires stock player.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 13, 2010)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> can anyone recommend a decent music player, one that perhaps links in with an online store.



Mixzing is what I use. Seems fine to me, I really like it. I use the free version as I don't use it enough to warrant buying it for the lock screen widget and tag editor.

http://www.mixzing.com/android.html


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 13, 2010)

cool cheers, downloading now. 

Grit, was just being facetious, spotify is not available here.


----------



## grit (Jul 13, 2010)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> cool cheers, downloading now.
> 
> Grit, was just being facetious, spotify is not available here.



huh? are you in the uk?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 13, 2010)

no, Denmark


----------



## cybershot (Jul 13, 2010)

I Use Merdian for music, and apparently it magically allows you to listen to BBC streams direct from their website where as you can't before you install it (see a post above, I already had it installed so assumed it just worked on android until someone posted about it on a separate thread)

Also just had an email from WYSE about their remote control app, not sure if it's free didn't really look into it any further, probably just aimed at business that use their products, reminds me, must remove myself off their mailing lists: http://www.wyse.com/products/software/pocketcloud/


----------



## cybershot (Jul 22, 2010)

Recently installed:

Android lightsabre
Backgrounds
official ebay app
Listen
Movies
Net Status
Smart Measure
Wozzon

Does anyone know a decent app for syncing google docs?

Tired gdocs, doesn't work. Tried quick office. Cannot access my docs if I don't have a connection to the net. Need it to sync so that I can quickly access docs and make notes when on the move and not have to sit waiting for ages if on a slow connection or poor signal, and then it can upload back to google when in decent coverage.

Don't mind paying for something that works well.

Amazed there is not a google app that does this already, The browser stuff works well, but like i say, need the power to do offline editing. don't need full MS office functionality, will mainly be notes.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2010)

There's a fucking awesome note taking combo you can get going with Android. I'm about to write up a review so I'll post it up as it takes a little work to set up.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 22, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Amazed there is not a google app that does this already,



Can't see it happening for a while tbh.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 22, 2010)

I want to be able to listen to bbc radio listen again streams... I can't find anything that will do this...

I'd also die to be able to listen to 5live SPorts extra but I don't hold our hope! 

beebplayer I had, but it's dead.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll try this! 



mwgdrwg said:


> Meridian media player.
> 
> Let's me listen to radio straight from the BBC website.
> 
> (thanks to cybershot)


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 22, 2010)

nope, not havin it...


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2010)

If you really want to go to town with customising your home screen - how about this!







http://www.androidguys.com/2010/07/22/crumply-sketchy-home-screen/


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 23, 2010)

Oooh maybe it's time for a 'post your Android homescreens' thread...


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2010)

Very cheeky, Samsung


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 24, 2010)

*Rockplayer *- I love you

Full AVI player, enjoy!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 24, 2010)

nice one been looking for an .avi player since i got this phone


----------



## a_chap (Jul 25, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Oooh maybe it's time for a 'post your Android homescreens' thread...


 
At the risk of sounding stupid but how do you take a screenshot of a phone? (HTC Desire if it makes any difference)


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 25, 2010)

a_chap said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid but how do you take a screenshot of a phone? (HTC Desire if it makes any difference)


 
Here's how to do it without rooting your phone. It's a bit long winded to set up but once you have done it's pretty straightforward.

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-capture-screenshots-with-your-android-mobile-phone/


----------



## a_chap (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Redeye - I'll give it a go.

Speaking of redeye - can you compete with this?


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2010)

on Android speak a text message. Any good dose it work ? Ta
edit: ta maybe easy spell checker


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah mostly


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't whatever you do use Jackeey Wallpaper apps, they steal your personal data and sends it to China.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2010)

Lazy Llama said:


> Don't whatever you do use Jackeey Wallpaper, it steals your personal data and sends it to China.


 I'm having a little trouble believing that a data-stealing app I've never heard of was downloaded between "1.1 million to 4.6 million times." The only source for that story seems to be a company flogging an Android security app.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 29, 2010)

It's actually 72 different apps with different wallpapers - http://www.androidzoom.com/android_developer/jackeeywallpaper_bofz.html
Most of them seem to be breaching copyright on the images anyway.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 29, 2010)

I've just got myself a desire.

What are the best (free) games?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2010)

Lazy Llama said:


> It's actually 72 different apps with different wallpapers - http://www.androidzoom.com/android_developer/jackeeywallpaper_bofz.html
> Most of them seem to be breaching copyright on the images anyway.



I'm always suspicious of what company's flogging security products say, so with that in mind, here's what else they found:


> Early findings show differences in the sensitive data that is being accessed by Android and iPhone applications, as well as a proliferation of third party code in applications across both platforms.  Stats include:
> 
> 29% of free applications on Android have the capability to access a user’s location, compared with 33% of free applications on iPhone
> Nearly twice as many free applications have the capability to access user’s contact data on iPhone (14%) as compared to Android (8%)
> ...


It also seems that the Android threat has been exaggerated and there's been no evidence of malicious intent or use, as yet. 

It should never happen in the first place of course, but anyone downloading a wallpaper for their phone and specifically giving the app permission to access their personal data snd location info needs to rethink a few things about security, perhaps.

http://blog.mylookout.com/


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 29, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> I've just got myself a desire.
> 
> What are the best (free) games?


 
probably the free versions of the snes/nes/etc emulators, but you'll need to get hold of the roms.... 

Camel games are good
http://uk.androlib.com/android.developer.camel-games-jmtw.aspx and have free versions of their games

Jewels is a very good bejewelled clone


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 29, 2010)

I've just downloaded alchemy which is pretty good fun 

and a snes emulator (now where do I get roms from?)


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 29, 2010)

Vignette has turned my* rubbish* tattoo camera into something approaching half usable. It's not a miracle, but I'm certainly less bothered about taking a camera everywhere now as I can get a vaguely servicable picture out of the phone.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2010)

That's a veh nice picture.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 29, 2010)

Is that pic "raw", straight out of the phone?

Very impressive if so


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 29, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is that pic "raw", straight out of the phone?
> 
> Very impressive if so


 
Yeah. No post production on the computer.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2010)

That "data stealing" app story has run out of fizz:

Researchers: Android Wallpaper App Shows “No Evidence Of Malicious*Behavior”
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/29/android-wallpaper-hack/


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 29, 2010)

> Google says that it has “suspended this application while we investigate further”


Better safe than sorry.


----------



## live_jayeola (Jul 29, 2010)

and I have a bloody blackberry :-/


----------



## bmd (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm using GOTO after seeing it on Redeyes' phone. It's miles better than the original Desire lock screen. You get the weather and time and date and at the bottom there's a slider that lets you unlock it to different apps like messages, phone, mail etc. Great idea, really simple but very effective.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 2, 2010)

editor said:


> OS Atlas is an *awesome* Ordnance Survey map app.


 
I can't find this... most irksome...


----------



## Idaho (Aug 2, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I'm using GOTO after seeing it on Redeyes' phone. It's miles better than the original Desire lock screen. You get the weather and time and date and at the bottom there's a slider that lets you unlock it to different apps like messages, phone, mail etc. Great idea, really simple but very effective.


 
SSo how much power does the phone use when locked but 'displaying'? And can you make it not display to save power?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2010)

Idaho said:


> I can't find this... most irksome...


'Tis here: http://www.androidpit.com/en/android/market/apps/app/com.mooksoft.osatlas/OS-Atlas

Install this and you can just scan the barcode on the page to install. 
http://www.androidtapp.com/barcode-scanner/


----------



## Idaho (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice one. I'll have that once I have charged my phone up again 

The power issue does need to be worked around. I've ordered another battery and a charger dock. I have read that with the lithium batteries you shouldn't completely discharge them but turn them off when they have a drop of power left and then recharge when you can.

Just about to go an see if I can find a cheap compatible cable in town to leave at my desk.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 2, 2010)

Also - is there any further consensus about killing apps to save power? There seems to be loads of apps to do this, but a sizable number of commentators saying that it makes no difference.


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 2, 2010)

the ability to kill apps is now in Android 2.2.... make of that what you will....


----------



## Idaho (Aug 2, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> the ability to kill apps is now in Android 2.2.... make of that what you will....


 
I can't really make anything of it unfortunately.


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 2, 2010)

oh ok, I would have thought that this is tacit acknowledgement of the need to have the ability to kill some apps in android.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 2, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> oh ok, I would have thought that this is tacit acknowledgement of the need to have the ability to kill some apps in android.


 
More likely just caving in to pressure. I've never needed to kill anything, can't see what people get so fussed over it.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 2, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> oh ok, I would have thought that this is tacit acknowledgement of the need to have the ability to kill some apps in android.


 
It could be that there are so many app killer apps, and seemingly so much demand that they thought they may as well produce some official software. 

It could mean that there are specific circumstances where you might want to kill an app.

It doesn't mean that killing apps is necessary in common use.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 2, 2010)

editor said:


> 'Tis here: http://www.androidpit.com/en/android/market/apps/app/com.mooksoft.osatlas/OS-Atlas
> 
> Install this and you can just scan the barcode on the page to install.
> http://www.androidtapp.com/barcode-scanner/


 
Scanner downloaded fine and works fine - but OS Atlas seems to have been removed from Android Market... 

On the subject of finding things. How come the Quick Links -> Subcribed threads is impossible (for me) to select when browsing on this phone?


----------



## Chz (Aug 2, 2010)

Hah, OS Atlas. That's an app that needed a killer before it was recently updated. Stupid thing drained my battery twice before I learned to nuke it when not in use.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2010)

If your on Android 2.2 you can go into the settings and see what exactly is using your battery. Any programs still loaded into memory will probably be using very little. I'm surprised how much battery the phone uses just being idle to be honest. Hope that is something they can work on.

On side note have been trying Endomondo and Cardiotrainer to try and keep track of my runs and bike rides. 

EndoMondo crashed last time I used it, but willing to give another go, and whilst Cardiotrainer worked well I think it over estimates the amount of calories your burning. Whilst on the subject of battery life you should also be aware both of these use loads, mainly because you need your GPS and APNs both enabled if you want it to track you correctly.

I like the fact the Endomondo website has some good features on it, but the fact you can plan a route on it, but not send that route to your phone is a bit annoying. Would have been perfect for a bike ride with the mrs last week where we got lost, and I got shouted at for being over reliant on technology! :s


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 2, 2010)

you can always use the push to phone thing which 2.2 supports.  Install a chrome or firefox extension, and a small app on your phone (if you've got 2.2), and it's one click to push a page to your phone. 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/31/how-to-push-chrome-firefox-links-to-your-android-2-2-froyo-de/


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh yeah Chrome to phone is fucking awesome. A bit slow on my HTC Magic but lightning fast on the old mans Desire.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2010)

I use InstaFetch/InstaPaper - it's an amazing combo!


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2010)

editor said:


> I use InstaFetch/InstaPaper - it's an amazing combo!


 
What was this note taking app you was going to recommend by the way?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2010)

cybershot said:


> What was this note taking app you was going to recommend by the way?


ResophNotes. Let me try and write the review tomorrow so I can explain it properly.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 3, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Scanner downloaded fine and works fine - but OS Atlas seems to have been removed from Android Market...


 
I checked with the developer about this and he came back with:



> Hi there Idaho,
> No, it's not you, it's me. I had to take it down temporarily while I negotiate a new, more flexible contract with Ordnance Survey.
> 
> Negotiations are going well, so expect the premium version back fairly soon, with hopefully access to 25k maps, and other major improvements. Meanwhile, you are welcome to download the free version OS Maps Free, which has, admitidly briefly got a bit ahead on features at the moment. I'll email you when the new premium version is out.
> ...


----------



## Idaho (Aug 3, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> you can always use the push to phone thing which 2.2 supports.  Install a chrome or firefox extension, and a small app on your phone (if you've got 2.2), and it's one click to push a page to your phone.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/31/how-to-push-chrome-firefox-links-to-your-android-2-2-froyo-de/


 


editor said:


> I use InstaFetch/InstaPaper - it's an amazing combo!


 
Are they doing the same thing? Is the push to phone giving you an offline copy of the page - or is it a way of sending a bookmark?


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Are they doing the same thing? Is the push to phone giving you an offline copy of the page - or is it a way of sending a bookmark?


 InstaFetch synchronises pages saved and formatted for your handset which can be read offline and put in folders. I use it a lot for carrying references pages around with me.

I've not tried push to phone.


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 3, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Is the push to phone giving you an offline copy of the page - or is it a way of sending a bookmark?


 
more the latter. You click on the 'send to phone' button (actually it might not be called _exactly_ that) and the browser on the phone opens that very page. You can then save it if you use a browser like Dolphin HD (the stock one doesn't seem to allow you to save pages).


----------



## cybershot (Aug 13, 2010)

So, this voice actions app, is it not available on the market place yet or am I the only person that can't find it?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 13, 2010)

Not just you.


----------



## Ozric (Aug 13, 2010)

Playing with the official Tweetdeck beta atm, link to the site has gone down: TweetDeck Blog

But the .apk is available here: TweetDeck-0.9.1.apk


----------



## cybershot (Aug 14, 2010)

Any one recommend a latest scores app for the footy. Scoreboard is too slow and I don't like the way it lays out league tables. The goal.com app doesn't do below the premier league, elitism. Pah.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 14, 2010)

http://radiotime.com/apps/android.aspx

This is really good - largely because it streams bbc radio and lets you listen to listen again feeds. Iplayer doesn't work on any devices without 2.2 so for me, with my humble tattoo this is a godsend. Managed to stream football and cricket commentaries on the beeb this aft...


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 14, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Any one recommend a latest scores app for the footy. Scoreboard is too slow and I don't like the way it lays out league tables. The goal.com app doesn't do below the premier league, elitism. Pah.


 
Try FotMob 5.0


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2010)

I run Soccer Livescores (v 1.7.2 atm) and it works fine for me most of the time.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2010)

This is awesome! Create a 'go home' button for the homescreen and get instant directions home!



> One of the best features on an Android phone, Google Maps, gives you excellent turn-by-turn navigation for free. To make it even better, you can create a shortcut which immediately gives you directions that take you home from anywhere.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5615066/creat...or-your-android-phones-google-maps-navigation


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 17, 2010)

editor said:


> This is awesome! Create a 'go home' button for the homescreen and get instant directions home!


 
Surely home is the one place where you would usually know how to get to


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> Surely home is the one place where you would usually know how to get to


You're not thinking it through. What about if you're staying in a hotel in a strange town?


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> Surely home is the one place where you would usually know how to get to


You're not thinking it through. What about if you're staying in a hotel in an unfamiliar town?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 18, 2010)

editor said:


> You're not thinking it through. What about if you're staying in a hotel in an unfamiliar town?


 
But, you'd have had to get there first, so surely you'd know how to get home


----------



## mauvais (Aug 18, 2010)

editor said:


> You're not thinking it through. What about if you're staying in a hotel in a strange town?


Then clicking that shortcut is going to take you on one long walk.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2010)

mauvais said:


> Then clicking that shortcut is going to take you on one long walk.


Err, you can input several 'home' destinations, silly. Like your hotel.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Try FotMob 5.0


 
Liking this one the most so far.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2010)

Whilst on the subject of maps, I have starred various items that I go to regular, as far as I can tell this is the only way to 'store' locations you use regular. However you can't seem to rename them to more user friendly names? Not possible?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 18, 2010)

Footprints?  Is that a desire or android thing?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

the battery life on the HTC Magic, is shite tbh, have to charge it everyday, even bought spare batteries and charged them for occasions when I can't get to a charger. Is there anywhere I can get batteries that are longer lasting?


----------



## madzone (Aug 18, 2010)

Same with the wildfire. I'm lucky if I get a whole day.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2010)

All smartphones are shite when it comes to battery life.

This might help: http://www.wirefresh.com/improve-the-battery-life-of-your-android-phone-info-and-guides/


----------



## Idaho (Aug 18, 2010)

I find the Desire can go a whole day of fairly intensive use. Not really had a day when I haven't used it to know how long it would last otherwise. It is annoying, and is the one thing that would greatly improve it.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 18, 2010)

editor said:


> Err, you can input several 'home' destinations, silly. Like your hotel.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 18, 2010)

Wifi doesn't inherently use more power - it typically uses less than 3G in comparable conditions.

If for instance you're next to a wifi router, but in a 2G-only cell, then it will be significantly lighter on the battery, since the handset wastes power looking for improved 3G access.

The opposite is also true though - constantly searching for wifi networks will kill the battery.


----------



## Chz (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I've found as well. Remembering to turn wifi on and off as I enter/leave the house makes an enormous difference. Particularly since 3G in my place is a bit dodgy.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 18, 2010)

but isn't 2g loads slower than 3g?


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> But, you'd have had to get there first, so surely you'd know how to get home


For the slow witted:

You arrive in new town. You check in. You input your hotel as 'home'. You then go out on the lash in the town but end up lost after a few bars with no idea where your hotel is. 

So you press 'home' and get accurate directions. You can even get voice directions if you're too pissed to read the screen. Simple and useful.


----------



## madzone (Aug 19, 2010)

Does that app only work if you're walking, Ed? Would it work on a bus?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2010)

madzone said:


> Does that app only work if you're walking, Ed? Would it work on a bus?


 
Only if you could persuade the driver to follow your directions.


----------



## madzone (Aug 19, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Only if you could persuade the driver to follow your directions.


 
I meant getting off at the right stop. That would be a very useful thing for people who aren't from round ere.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2010)

madzone said:


> I meant getting off at the right stop. That would be a very useful thing for people who aren't from round ere.


 
Oh, right. I guess Google maps would need to know the bus route, so I suspect not. 

As long as the phone's updating via GPS, you could just keep an eye on your location on the map, until you get close.


----------



## madzone (Aug 19, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Oh, right. I guess Google maps would need to know the bus route, so I suspect not.
> 
> As long as the phone's updating via GPS, you could just keep an eye on your location on the map, until you get close.



Yeah, that might work. I'll have to get somsone to show me how to use Google maps first


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2010)

If you're thinking of London, by the way, it's not a sexy android app, but this site, combined with a map, is brilliant for working out which stop to get off at: http://www.londonbusroutes.net/


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2010)

I use Catch That Bus and London Journey for getting around the capital. Catch That Bus worked perfectly when we were in deepest Dorset too.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2010)

editor said:


> I use Catch That Bus and London Journey for getting around the capital. Catch That Bus worked perfectly when we were in deepest Dorset too.


 
Cheers - should have known there'd be an app for it, really


----------



## madzone (Aug 19, 2010)

I've just looked at those and one of them says it doesn't support postcodes. How would you find where you want to go?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2010)

Catch That Bus supports postcodes - *checks - as does London Journey.


----------



## madzone (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmmm - weird. I've just tried to buy london journey and it says server error.

I've just set up google checkout - it's ok now.

What happens once you've bought an app? Where does it go? I've just bought Vignette and London Journey - what now?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2010)

madzone said:


> Hmmm - weird. I've just tried to buy london journey and it says server error.
> 
> I've just set up google checkout - it's ok now.
> 
> What happens once you've bought an app? Where does it go? I've just bought Vignette and London Journey - what now?


 
Have you installed any free apps to your phone yet? Purchased apps should download in the same way.


----------



## madzone (Aug 19, 2010)

This is my first time. They're both still authorising 

Oh, it's ok - london journey has installed itself.

Must. Learn. Patience.


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 23, 2010)

Been tinkering with Tasker for a couple of days now and like it more and more each day. Set this up on my Desire yesterday evening...

http://lifehacker.com/5611003/build-a-find-my-iphone-clone-for-android



Just tested it this morning and it pinpointed my phone's location to within two houses on my street, one of which is mine. The phone was indoors so it did this via the wifi too as it couldn't get a GPS fix. Pretty impressive me thinks.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 23, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a reliable Pedometer app please?


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 23, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Been tinkering with Tasker for a couple of days now and like it more and more each day. Set this up on my Desire yesterday evening...
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5611003/build-a-find-my-iphone-clone-for-android
> 
> ...




That's quite impressive.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 23, 2010)

It would only work if a thief left the SIM in surely?


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 23, 2010)

Idaho said:


> It would only work if a thief left the SIM in surely?


 
Yep, I'd assume if my phone got nicked I'd never see it again and this probably wouldn't do a thing to help me get it back.  I do like that there is at least a SLIM chance of finding it by having this feature on the phone. It only took the best part of 5 minutes to set up and doesn't hog any memory or battery.

ETA: This could also be handy for uses other than the phone getting nicked though. Say if I went walking and didn't return home when the wife was expecting me. She could text me and receive the coordinates of where I was... Like in the pub or at a mates house. Hmmm, not so sure if I should tell her that I've set this up afterall.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2010)

i lost my x10 on sat , £86.00 excess , cant even afford that , wish there was a way of finding it


----------



## mauvais (Aug 23, 2010)

Idaho said:


> It would only work if a thief left the SIM in surely?


If the new SIM had a working data connection and could send texts, I don't see why it wouldn't still work.


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 23, 2010)

mauvais said:


> If the new SIM had a working data connection and could send texts, I don't see why it wouldn't still work.


 
Really? I'm not to clever with the ins and outs of these things. My phone is unbranded and unlocked so I may give it a try with another SIM this evening.

Just thought, if another SIM is in the phone I'd not know the new SIM's number and so couldn't send the SOS text from my wife's phone. So it wouldn't work.


----------



## magneze (Aug 23, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a decent contacts organizer. I've linked a load together manually but it's a right old mess in there. Seems like there should be "an app for that".


----------



## subversplat (Aug 23, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Really? I'm not to clever with the ins and outs of these things. My phone is unbranded and unlocked so I may give it a try with another SIM this evening.
> 
> Just thought, if another SIM is in the phone I'd not know the new SIM's number and so couldn't send the SOS text from my wife's phone. So it wouldn't work.


 
Install Sim Checker Lite and if another SIM gets put in, it'll send GPS locations and current telephone number to a predefined email and number.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 23, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Really? I'm not to clever with the ins and outs of these things. My phone is unbranded and unlocked so I may give it a try with another SIM this evening.
> 
> Just thought, if another SIM is in the phone I'd not know the new SIM's number and so couldn't send the SOS text from my wife's phone. So it wouldn't work.


Yeah, that's just the trigger. You could presumably activate it some other way, e.g. over the web, by having it regularly send you the number first, etc.


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 24, 2010)

mauvais said:


> Yeah, that's just the trigger. You could presumably activate it some other way, e.g. over the web, by having it regularly send you the number first, etc.


 
You got me thinking so had a look at some of the things that can trigger the process of sending out the phones GPS details and noticed that on the Tasker wiki page there's mention of an update to allow 'x' number of failed tries to unlock the lockscreen if you have it password, pattern of PIN protected. This sounds a better idea to me, if someone nicks the phone they're going to have a couple of tries at unlocking the password screen aren't they? 

There's also mention of implementing a trigger for SIM changes too. Hopefully these will get added soon.


----------



## madzone (Aug 24, 2010)

That london journey app doesn't seem to work on domestic postcodes


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 25, 2010)

Tasker is fucking awesome. I have used it to set GPS to turn on when I enter any mapping or navigation app, and turn off when I exit the app. 

I have a simple 'work mode', so when I put my phone face down it turns ringer, notification and media volume all to zero, turns on vibrate for notifications and kills wifi. This reverts to standard settigns when I pick the phone up.

And best of all, I have automated silent mode for meetings, by having tasker read my calendar and turn silent mode on when I am unavailable.

Best £3.99 I've spent in a long while.


----------



## magneze (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 25, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Tasker is fucking awesome.
> 
> Best £3.99 I've spent in a long while.


 
Aye, my sentiments exactly. It's the best app on my Desire at the moment.

Things I have it doing so far...

Turn phone face down when it's ringing sends it to voice mail. 
Turn phone face down turns off ringer volume, text alert volume and switches to vibrate.
Turns off screen sleep when playing games and surfing the web.
Wifi on, ringer and text notifications to half volume when I'm within 300 metres of my house.
Wifi off, ringer and text volume to full when I get within 300 metres of work (it's noisy at work)
Pop up screen offering me all the media apps (radio, music player, beeb player) when I plug my headphones in plus it sets volume to 3/4 setting


----------



## Chz (Aug 25, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Tasker is fucking awesome. I have used it to set GPS to turn on when I enter any mapping or navigation app, and turn off when I exit the app.


Tasker does do some awesome things. However, my phone does this without Tasker.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 29, 2010)

Has anyone please found a decent podcast app?


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2010)

souljacker said:


> Has anyone please found a decent podcast app?


 
aCast
Google Listen
BeyondPod
Doggcatcher


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 29, 2010)

If any of you enjoy a good game of scrabble you should download WordFeud, it's free and multi-player. My username is ebola if you fancy a game.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 29, 2010)

Google Listen: Apart from its cool icon, its shit
BeyondPod: Promising, will see how I get on


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 29, 2010)

souljacker said:


> Has anyone please found a decent podcast app?


 
Another vote for acast. Free version is fine....


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2010)

Wordfeud is excellent!
I've also finally tracked down official Scrabble for Android - http://store.handmark.com/p/174363/scrabble-for-android
I'll give it a go and report back.


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 30, 2010)

editor said:


> I've also finally tracked down official Scrabble for Android - http://store.handmark.com/p/174363/scrabble-for-android
> I'll give it a go and report back.


 

I've got an older version of EAs Scrabble on my Desire and though it's good it is slightly annoying having to play using an American English dictionary.

Just downloading Wordfeud now.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> I've got an older version of EAs Scrabble on my Desire ....


 Where did you get that version? I've been looking everywhere for a copy. I'm supposed to get a SMS download link for the handmark version, but nowt has come through yet...


----------



## magneze (Aug 30, 2010)

Tapatalk as mentioned on another thread (and maybe this one but I haven't searched).
Guardian Anywhere - downloads the entire newspaper at 4am (or another configurable time) so you can read it on the tube.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm guessing it saves content to the SD card yes?


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 30, 2010)

editor said:


> Where did you get that version? I've been looking everywhere for a copy. I'm supposed to get a SMS download link for the handmark version, but nowt has come through yet...


 
I found the .apk accidentally while searching google. Curiosity got the better of me and I tried installing it using Astro and it worked.


----------



## magneze (Aug 30, 2010)

editor said:


> I'm guessing it saves content to the SD card yes?


Not sure. I've only got the internal sd so it must do.


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 31, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> If any of you enjoy a good game of scrabble you should download WordFeud, it's free and multi-player. My username is ebola if you fancy a game.


 
I've sent you a game request. Username is Rotwang, maybe I shouldn't have been staring at the poster for Metropolis when I hurriedly thought up a username...


----------



## fogbat (Sep 1, 2010)

Has anyone found an app that'll do decent image resizing, please?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 1, 2010)

Just paid for my first app...The Scott Pilgrim one. A fantastically well made little app, the first book is only a quid, further volumes are £3.50.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 1, 2010)

my wordfeud name is sprinkler.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 1, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> I've sent you a game request. Username is Rotwang, maybe I shouldn't have been staring at the poster for Metropolis when I hurriedly thought up a username...


 
I've just deleted all my games as my Magic is being laggy as fuck. The fourty or so days until the end of my contract cannot come quickly enough.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I've just deleted all my games as my Magic is being laggy as fuck. The fourty or so days until the end of my contract cannot come quickly enough.


You could try a hard reset and reinstall. That often does the trick.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 1, 2010)

editor said:


> You could try a hard reset and reinstall. That often does the trick.


 
I really should, but I've only had it back from repair for two weeks and it had a hard reset then as was factory settings when I got it back. Really I should reflash Cyanogen 5.0.8 but seeing as a new phone is just round the corner I can't be arsed. Lazy, I know.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2010)

Battle of the Android launchers!







Full feature at Lifehacker: http://lifehacker.com/5627867/battl...launchers-adw-vs-launcherpro-vs-helixlauncher


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 2, 2010)

Helix Launcher is outdated. Launcher Pro is the clear winner.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 2, 2010)

Can anyone recommend me a twitter app (preferably as a widget) as HTC's Friend Stream is no longer supported by twitter


----------



## magneze (Sep 2, 2010)

The Twitter app from Twitter works ok tbh. It has a widget too. I don't really use it much but I would if I really got into Twitter.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2010)

souljacker said:


> Can anyone recommend me a twitter app (preferably as a widget) as HTC's Friend Stream is no longer supported by twitter


 
The standard HTC one does me fine.


----------



## Epico (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm using Twidroid now, seems ok. My standard one ceased to update a couple of days ago.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 2, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Helix Launcher is outdated. Launcher Pro is the clear winner.


 
I quite like Launcher Pro - lovely and smooth, and a definite improvement on TouchWiz. It doesn't seem to want to open my contacts on my Galaxy S, though.

e2a: A bit of playing around has sorted it


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2010)

Epico said:


> I'm using Twidroid now, seems ok. My standard one ceased to update a couple of days ago.


 
Just noticed mine has as well 


Seems to be due to this:




			
				twitter said:
			
		

> Starting August 31, all applications will be required to use “OAuth” to access your Twitter account.
> 
> What's OAuth?
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The standard HTC one does me fine.


 Seeismic is the best I've used.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 2, 2010)

Didn't want to trawl the whole thread - but it's probably been mentioned...

I couldn't get Swype so downloaded Shapewriter and am very happy with it. Works a treat.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 2, 2010)

Not sure if it's just my relatively poor resolution but shapewriter takes up about 2/3 of my screen! I've been using Swiftkey Pro, the best predictive text I've ever come across, seriously impressive.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 2, 2010)

It does take up half the screen on the desire but I can live with it.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't imagine going back to a fiddly peck-peck keyboard after using Swype.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 3, 2010)

editor said:


> I can't imagine going back to a fiddly peck-peck keyboard after using Swype.


Neither could I, but Swiftkey is seriously impressive. Swype is still my keyboard of choice, but for those who don't get on with the techniques Swiftkey is leagues ahead of its opponents. I can type almost as fast on it as I can in Swype.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 3, 2010)

Does Swype reply on typing things in English? I write in Welsh about 80% of the time so I always have predictive text switched off...


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2010)

You can teach it what words to input when you do the swishy finger thing, although you'd probably have to put it through a fair bit of training for Welsh. Doable though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2010)

is anything that isn't an iphone, but looks like it, an android?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> is anything that isn't an iphone, but looks like it, an android?


No - there's Windows Mobile/Symbian handsets that look iPhone-esque running non Android operating systems.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> is anything that isn't an iphone, but looks like it, an android?


 
The Galaxy S looks quite a lot like an iPhone.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> is anything that isn't an iphone, but looks like it, an android?


 
Small devices that fit in your hand which are mainly screen with a button or two at the bottom/sides. They all look pretty much the same to me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2010)

editor said:


> No - there's Windows Mobile/Symbian handsets that look iPhone-esque running non Android operating systems.


 


fogbat said:


> The Galaxy S looks quite a lot like an iPhone.


 


Idaho said:


> Small devices that fit in your hand which are mainly screen with a button or two at the bottom/sides. They all look pretty much the same to me.


 

*leaves geeky thread*


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 3, 2010)

editor said:


> You can teach it what words to input when you do the swishy finger thing, although you'd probably have to put it through a fair bit of training for Welsh. Doable though.


 
Sounds like a lot of hard work. I'd love a keyboard with the ability to upload your own existing dictionary. I wonder if such an app exists?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 3, 2010)

What are you lot using instead of Astrid Tasks? I uninstalled it after it wiped my tasks during a recent upgrade.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *leaves geeky thread*


 
I don't think I was being that baffling 

Android is an OS, which is installed on a number of different phones.

If you're referring to an Android phone that looks quite like an iPhone, the Samsung Galaxy S fits the bill. Samsung have shamelessly made it look quite similar - they've both got a similar metallic band around the edge of the screen.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 3, 2010)

My mate had to return his Nexus One, but can't get the swype beta anymore? Is there no other way of getting it onto a stock android device at the moment?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> is anything that isn't an iphone, but looks like it, an android?


 
In a word - no.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 3, 2010)

cybershot said:


> My mate had to return his Nexus One, but can't get the swype beta anymore? Is there no other way of getting it onto a stock android device at the moment?


 
Just google the .apk.

It's a bit of hassle finding the right one, trial and error until you find a working version really, but you'll get there in the end.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 6, 2010)

Just noticed that I've been given access to Google App Inventor 

Will have to have a play...


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2010)

My Google Voice search widget has quietly updated itself so I can now say "Map of Cardiff," and it will offer to take me straight to the Google maps and open on the magnificent city, or I can say, "Navigate to Cardiff," and it opens up in the sat nav app ready to start mapping the route, or I can ask for directions.

Veh impressive.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a bit irritated at how difficult it is to take a screenshot of your phone. 

You either need it Rooted, or have to install the SDK on your computer and have a fiddle.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 6, 2010)

editor said:


> My Google Voice search widget has quietly updated itself so I can now say "Map of Cardiff," and it will offer to take me straight to the Google maps and open on the magnificent city, or I can say, "Navigate to Cardiff," and it opens up in the sat nav app ready to start mapping the route, or I can ask for directions.
> 
> Veh impressive.



Yes it is, until it thinks your brothers name is a place and tries to find it on a frigging map 



fogbat said:


> I'm a bit irritated at how difficult it is to take a screenshot of your phone.
> 
> You either need it Rooted, or have to install the SDK on your computer and have a fiddle.


 
It's one of the biggest oversights of Android imo. We're lucky that that's a big oversight!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 7, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> It's one of the biggest oversights of Android imo. We're lucky that that's a big oversight!


 
Very true - it's a minor quibble really. The more I do with Android, the more impressed I am by it


----------



## Idaho (Sep 7, 2010)

I love the lack of rebooting.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried NOVA?

Shameless Halo clone, that handles the FPS controls surprisingly well on a touchscreen. If you point your phone at gameloft.com you can download the trial for free rather than faffing about with the link I put above. 

It looks _gorgeous_, and I'm really enjoying the trial version so far, while rolling my eyes at the abject lack of any originality.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 12, 2010)

oh Angry Birds is in beta for android.... it's flipping great...


----------



## fogbat (Sep 12, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> oh Angry Birds is in beta for android.... it's flipping great...


 
Grr - still can't see it in the Android Market *mutters*


----------



## mauvais (Sep 12, 2010)

It's not available on some phones like the Hero cos it doesn't work quite right - you can still get it off the internet though.

I got three stars on everything but L12, which I can't do.

Edit: Ha, now I have. Eat my dust, shitheads.


----------



## magneze (Sep 12, 2010)

Cheers. Angry Bird & Nova on the download.


----------



## magneze (Sep 12, 2010)

Nova: OMFG, the graphics are amazing.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Sep 12, 2010)

not getting anywhere with Nova. selected my phone type but it won't allow me to put my phone number in so they can send me the invite

after all the fuss over angry birds on the iphone i thought i'd try it. most disappointing, i've played better flash variations online, crush the castle etc


----------



## mauvais (Sep 12, 2010)

You can't get NOVA on the Desire, it's currently meant for whatever phones have the PowerVR graphics, which is different to the Snapdragon processor ones.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Sep 12, 2010)

ahh cheers mauvais, though i was on the desire/apps thread rather than the android/apps thread. it's confusing having 2



edit: hang on, how did you know i had a desire? can you see inside my head? are you my conscience?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 12, 2010)

Hehehe, I'm watching yooooou. It's because I've just done the exact same thing.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 12, 2010)

mauvais said:


> You can't get NOVA on the Desire, it's currently meant for whatever phones have the PowerVR graphics, which is different to the Snapdragon processor ones.


 
Ah buggrit. Sorry to raise people's hopes.

It runs beautifully on the Galaxy S - I've splashed out on the full game.


----------



## futha (Sep 14, 2010)

word feud is ace. I wish there was some sort of leaderboard or way of monitoring your wins and losses though.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2010)

The Cycle Hire Widget for tracking the TFL/Barclays hire bikes is very, very clever indeed.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 15, 2010)

magneze said:


> Cheers. Angry Bird & Nova on the download.


 
Can I ask where you found Angry Birds? I still don't see it on the Android Marketplace.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 15, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Can I ask where you found Angry Birds? I still don't see it on the Android Marketplace.


 
apparently it will only show up if you've got 2.2


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> apparently it will only show up if you've got 2.2


 
Not true.

Just search "angry birds" in the games section of the market, it comes up as the first result.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 15, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> apparently it will only show up if you've got 2.2


 
Hmm - I'm sure magneze has a Galaxy S, too. And as far as I'm aware, 2.2 isn't out yet for it.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 15, 2010)

Angry Birds is available at the link below, apparently. Haven't tried. Its appearance in the Market isn't US limited but I think it is restricted to some models.

http://www.talkandroid.com/13583-cant-get-angry-birds-lite-on-the-market-download-the-apk/


----------



## fogbat (Sep 15, 2010)

mauvais said:


> Angry Birds is available at the link below, apparently. Haven't tried. Its appearance in the Market isn't US limited but I think it is restricted to some models.
> 
> http://www.talkandroid.com/13583-cant-get-angry-birds-lite-on-the-market-download-the-apk/


 
Cheers. Currently trying to get the .apk onto my phone (Samsung are _shite_ at connectivity )


----------



## futha (Sep 15, 2010)

I found angry birds straight away on the market


----------



## fogbat (Sep 15, 2010)

It's still not visible for me.

But nevermind, I have the .apk installed and running.

And it's a bit disappointing as a game, really


----------



## magneze (Sep 15, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Can I ask where you found Angry Birds? I still don't see it on the Android Marketplace.


It was on the marketplace for me! I have an android 2.1 Galaxy S.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 15, 2010)

well, I stand corrected 


again.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks again to Mo'Vay for the link.


----------



## g force (Sep 16, 2010)

Android OS market share jumped 5% in May-July and is now #3 behind RIM and Apple. Poor old MS relegated and on the eternal slide it seems...

http://news.techworld.com/mobile-wireless/3239798/google-android-overtakes-windows-mobile-market-share/?intcmp=hwt-mdb-rtd


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2010)

All of the smartphone platforms lost market share except Android and Palm, which somehow managed to retain their 4.9% share.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2010)

Bish bosh! Root your Android phone with one click!
http://lifehacker.com/5642797/universal-androot-roots-most-android-phones-no-pc-or-hacking-required



> Universal Androot is the best new way to root your phone. All you need to do is download the app to your phone, install it using the package manager (make sure you have "Unknown Sources" checked in Settings > Applications), open it up, and hit Go Root.
> 
> You'll need to select your Android version, and you can even do a Soft Root which only roots your phone for one session. After rooting, you'll be able to download root-only apps like Wireless Tether, previously mentioned SetCPU, and even install custom ROMs with ROM Manager.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Sep 20, 2010)

i'm liking that sound of that. if t-mobile don't froyo me up by this time tomorrow i think i may indulge


----------



## fogbat (Sep 21, 2010)

Supposedly Froyo for the Galaxy S is due in the next couple of days.

*drums fingers impatiently*


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 21, 2010)

Horizon 2D - 3D looks very promising, especially the maps feature. I'm not sure the contacts feature will be quite so well received.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/0...with-3d-in-maps-and-contacts-must-see-videos/


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 21, 2010)

editor said:


> Bish bosh! Root your Android phone with one click!
> http://lifehacker.com/5642797/universal-androot-roots-most-android-phones-no-pc-or-hacking-required


 
Careful with this, I'm not sure if it's true or not, but I've been told it totally wipes your phone and SD card.


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Supposedly Froyo for the Galaxy S is due in the next couple of days.
> 
> *drums fingers impatiently*


*gets excited*


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 21, 2010)

My shitty tattoo will never get an upgrade  

I fucking love my tattoo - It's just a shame that with so much amazing stuff coming onstream it's feeling woefully underpowered now - I've never had a smartphone before and I still reckon it, in all it's underpowered capacitive screen glory has done everything I could expect and much much more. I'm well hooked on android now. It's just so well, usable. It is what I've always loved about apple stuff, but it isn't apple.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2010)

magneze said:


> *gets excited*


 
End of the month for T-Mobile.

Though you still have to install it via Samsung's godawful Windows-only Kies software, rather than over the air


----------



## Coffee (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,  I found a very simple but addictive free game on android market called Drop,  It runs very well on the galaxy and has a option to change controls to tilt touch or roller ball thingy 
so should run well on most android phones. X


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

There are now suggestions that Froyo for the Galaxy S may not be out until late October. Fucksake


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 24, 2010)

My uncle has a Galaxy S. If I'd realised he didn't have froyo I'd have done less cooing when I met his phone.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2010)

SwiftKey fab keyboard just 60p for the week!

http://www.wirefresh.com/android-swiftkey-keyboard-app-tippety-taps-out-of-beta/


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2010)

have you not hacked you phone yet ed? 


get astro, then get all your apps for free


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> have you not hacked you phone yet ed?
> 
> 
> get astro, then get all your apps for free


I don't mind paying the developers for their hard work.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> My uncle has a Galaxy S. If I'd realised he didn't have froyo I'd have done less cooing when I met his phone.


 
I could be mistaken on the October thing. Loads of rumours are flying about at the moment, and Samsung have been shite about telling us what's going on.

I suppose he could have installed one of the leaked versions.


----------



## bmd (Sep 24, 2010)

editor said:


> I don't mind paying the developers for their hard work.


 
I prefer to think of them as volunteers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2010)

fair enough


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 24, 2010)

editor said:


> SwiftKey fab keyboard just 60p for the week!
> 
> http://www.wirefresh.com/android-swiftkey-keyboard-app-tippety-taps-out-of-beta/


 
cheers for that 

I've still got the SK beta installed.  I like it very much, possibly more than swype (mainly because with swype I'd have to pause mid swype to think how to reach certain letters).  60p is cheap for it!


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 24, 2010)

editor said:


> SwiftKey fab keyboard just 60p for the week!
> 
> http://www.wirefresh.com/android-swiftkey-keyboard-app-tippety-taps-out-of-beta/


 
Cool, just bought it and installing it now. I like Swype a lot but do find I forget where my finger should be going next, just like ohmyliver mentioned.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 24, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> have you not hacked you phone yet ed?
> 
> 
> get astro, then get all your apps for free


 
You don't need a hacked phone to pirate apps.

I'm not one to whinge about piracy, in fact most of the media I own is pirated, but I can't help but think that you're only shooting yourself in the foot if you pirate android apps. It's a fledgling market, and the developers are having a hard enough time as it is with paid apps not available in all countries. A large proportion of devs are basically hobbyists who charge a nominal fee to cover their time. If pirating apps becomes hugely popular then devs will leave the market and the users will suffer. Most apps are under three quid, I'm more than happy to pay for most of the stuff I use.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 24, 2010)

2.2.1 released for those on stock android. (e.g. Nexus One) 

Link and instructions on how to upgrade from 2.2 FRF91 here if your too impatient for OTA: http://androidandme.com/2010/09/news/android-2-2-1-hits-the-nexus-one-manually-install-it-now/


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 24, 2010)

Loving the new 'Cell Near' context that's been added to Tasker recently. Works much better at switching my phone to the location based settings I have set up when compared to using the GPS location context.

I found the GPS method lacking due to it not being able to get a fix when I was indoors so the phone rarely switched to my HOME or WORK settings. Now it just changes over when it detects the cell tower nearest to either location and alters the volume on alerts, turns wifi on or off etc 

Such a cool app, very pleased with it.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 24, 2010)

editor said:


> I don't mind paying the developers for their hard work.


 
Spot on, it's not like apps generally are ridiculous prices. Radio time* is probably my favourite app ever which was £2. That's £2. Not £59 quid or whatever premium games sell for these days. £2 for a good quality, well thought out app that adds about 7000 radio stations to my phone. If you can afford to buy a smart phone from a multi national corporation, it seems a bit weird to me to then rip off a small independant developer for the sake of a few quid. It's a bit like buying a really expensive system by sony from Walmart and then refusing to pay for a CD single that some guy recording in his attic. 

*I havn't checked whether Radio Time was released by an indie developer or not.


----------



## magneze (Sep 25, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I could be mistaken on the October thing. Loads of rumours are flying about at the moment, and Samsung have been shite about telling us what's going on.
> 
> I suppose he could have installed one of the leaked versions.


There's a new update for Samsung Kies today. But it keeps saying "there is no internet connection, retry?". Yes, there is an internet connection but the software/update site is absolute shite.

Really, has anyone ever installed some PC/Phone software that _isn't_ a pile of poo? I can't think of one manufacturer. Nokia, Sony Ericcson, Samsung ... all garbage PC/Phone software.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 25, 2010)

magneze said:


> There's a new update for Samsung Kies today. But it keeps saying "there is no internet connection, retry?". Yes, there is an internet connection but the software/update site is absolute shite.
> 
> Really, has anyone ever installed some PC/Phone software that _isn't_ a pile of poo? I can't think of one manufacturer. Nokia, Sony Ericcson, Samsung ... all garbage PC/Phone software.


 
Why do you even need PC software for an android device? Excuse my ignorance as I'm using a Nexus One which I got direct from Google. Didn't come with any PC Software and I haven't felt the need for any. Everything get's synced in the cloud!!


----------



## magneze (Sep 25, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Why do you even need PC software for an android device? Excuse my ignorance as I'm using a Nexus One which I got direct from Google. Didn't come with any PC Software and I haven't felt the need for any. Everything get's synced in the cloud!!


Yep, it's a mystery to me. It's just that Samsung don't do OTA updates, although rumour is that the upcoming Android 2.2 update will enable this on the Galaxy S.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 27, 2010)

magneze said:


> There's a new update for Samsung Kies today. But it keeps saying "there is no internet connection, retry?". Yes, there is an internet connection but the software/update site is absolute shite.
> 
> Really, has anyone ever installed some PC/Phone software that _isn't_ a pile of poo? I can't think of one manufacturer. Nokia, Sony Ericcson, Samsung ... all garbage PC/Phone software.


 
Is that an update for Kies itself, rather than firmware upgrade for the phone? I can't even get that - it just gets to "checking for updates", then does nothing further.

Apparently we're still due Froyo by the end of the month, but the clock's ticking...


----------



## magneze (Sep 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Is that an update for Kies itself, rather than firmware upgrade for the phone? I can't even get that - it just gets to "checking for updates", then does nothing further.
> 
> Apparently we're still due Froyo by the end of the month, but the clock's ticking...


It's just a Kies update. Mine just finished. No phone update, yet. However, when I did "check for firmware updates" it told me that it was going to back up my contacts in case a future firmware upgrade deletes all content. I guess this is in preparation for 2.2!


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2010)

There's a large - and rather angry - rapidly growing list of complaints about the Orange update here (scroll down):
http://www.wirefresh.com/are-you-getting-the-orange-htc-desire-froyo-update/


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey this android 1.6 is great btw.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 27, 2010)

Orange really are pissing me off now. I just don't understand what's taking them so long.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 27, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Hey this android 1.6 is great btw.


 
I had you pegged as one of these:







But fuck my life if you aren't here discussing android.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow. Check this out: http://www.androidtapp.com/ximonic/



> Ximonic – easy way to the music world. An incredible amount of world music in your phone anytime, anywhere and free! You no longer need to store and organize gigabytes of files on your phone.


Oh, and it multi tasks!


----------



## grit (Sep 28, 2010)

My Swype beta stopped working recently, anyone got a known good working apk they can point me to?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2010)

grit said:


> My Swype beta stopped working recently, anyone got a known good working apk they can point me to?


Was it a dodgy one? I just had to renew the beta.


----------



## grit (Sep 28, 2010)

editor said:


> Was it a dodgy one? I just had to renew the beta.


 
Yeah I missed the beta, I would be happy to hand over the money now if they would let me.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 28, 2010)

editor said:


> Wow. Check this out: http://www.androidtapp.com/ximonic/
> 
> 
> Oh, and it multi tasks!





> Ximonic is a cool app for those music lovers or life hackers



What is a life hacker?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 29, 2010)

magneze said:


> It's just a Kies update. Mine just finished. No phone update, yet. However, when I did "check for firmware updates" it told me that it was going to back up my contacts in case a future firmware upgrade deletes all content. I guess this is in preparation for 2.2!


 
Cheers - got the Kies update today. Samsung have one more day to roll out Froyo, before they turn out to be filthy liars.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 29, 2010)

I just installed chrome to phone and it is fantaaaaastic. Even pushed some googlemaps I created with full layers and shapefiles.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 29, 2010)

http://snapscouts.org/ is quite a scary dob your neighbour in and win prizes app... I hope it won't be coming to the uk


----------



## magneze (Sep 29, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> http://snapscouts.org/ is quite a scary dob your neighbour in and win prizes app... I hope it won't be coming to the uk


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 29, 2010)

indeed. Christ.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 29, 2010)

snapscout website said:
			
		

> If you see something suspicious, Snap it! If you see someone who doesn't belong, Snap it!



That won't be abused and used for racist shite, will it?


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 30, 2010)

hahaha, turns out to be a hoax... straight back to internet school for me. 

should have spotted the 1984 references like the developers being called George Parsons and Winston O’Brien


----------



## magneze (Sep 30, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> hahaha, turns out to be a hoax... straight back to internet school for me.
> 
> should have spotted the 1984 references like the developers being called George Parsons and Winston O’Brien


Interesting, I wonder what the app does. The download link links to a .apk file!  Anyone fancy installing it?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Cheers - got the Kies update today. Samsung have one more day to roll out Froyo, before they turn out to be filthy liars.


 
Yep - Samsung are filthy liars.


----------



## SmellyBridge (Oct 8, 2010)

My Apps

Phone: HTC Hero
47 total, 47 free (100%), 0 paid (0%), 54MB total size, $0 total price



AppBrain App Market
Compass
Listen
Wifi Analyzer
Picasa Tool Pro
Foursquare
c:geo ~ geocaching for Android
Twitter
Livesports24 F1™ Racing
ElectroDroid
Google Maps
GPS Status & Toolbox
StumbleUpon
stickybits
Barcode Scanner
eBay
Dropbox
Wikidroid for Wikipedia
Paper Toss
Google Goggles
Stream Media Player
Tumblr
Text-To-Speech Extended
Qik Video
Google Buzz widget
Dice
Classic Tetris (Full)
Space War Lite
Ringdroid
Evernote
Street View on Google Maps
Facebook for Android
Catch Notes
Jorte
Opera Mini browser
TiKL - Touch To Talk (PTT)
Pinball
Google Sky Map
Ustream Broadcaster
Linda File Manager
Journey Tracker
Google Translate
Dictionary.com
The Weather Channel
SMS Backup
Phoning Pigeon
Pkt Auctions eBay

View this Android app list on AppBrain


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 8, 2010)

Apps on the phone
Phone: HTC Desire
46 total, 46 free (100%), 0 paid (0%), 46MB total size, $0 total price

- Holy Moly - celebrity news!
- AppBrain App Market
- Backgammon Free
- Astrid Task/Todo List
- Google Maps
- Movies
- FotMob 6.0 - Live Soccer
- Relax and Sleep
- Ximonic
- MP3 Music Download
- Layar Reality Browser
- SDMove
- Aldiko Book Reader
- Shazam
- Google Goggles
- Gesture Search
- Vignette (demo version)
- SwiftKey Keyboard Free
- Invadroid
- Tapatalk RO - Forum App
- XkcdViewer
- Google Chrome to Phone
- OkCupid
- Seesmic
- Google Translate
- AndroIRC
- 3G Watchdog
- Last.fm
- Japanese Crossword
- Advanced Task Killer
- Compass
- Mint.com Personal Finance
- Silent Boot
- Street View on Google Maps
- Facebook for Android
- Meebo IM
- ASTRO File Manager
- Ustream Viewer
- PIX Lite
- Gmote 2.0
- ShopSavvy Barcode Scanner
- Google Sky Map
- Notes
- Thomson Reuters News Pro
- Get Me Home (London)
- Flash Player 10.1

View this app list on AppBrain: http://www.appbrain.com/user/nelehkroy/apps-on-the-phone


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a handy page of tips:
http://jkontherun.com/2010/10/11/5-tips-to-make-android-phones-better/


----------



## fogbat (Oct 12, 2010)

I am becoming increasingly suspicious of the alarm clock / snooze on my Galaxy S


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 12, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I am becoming increasingly suspicious of the alarm clock / snooze on my Galaxy S


 
yep, i've had problems with my alarm (htc desire), turns out it's been setting alarms for someone else behind my back. two timing bastard slut of a phone


----------



## fogbat (Oct 12, 2010)

Elvis Parsley said:


> yep, i've had problems with my alarm (htc desire), turns out it's been setting alarms for someone else behind my back. two timing bastard slut of a phone


 
Mine's set to go off, then have five snooze periods (what? I like my snoozes). 

There've been several times where I'm practically certain I hit snooze, then it just doesn't go off again, so this morning I was slightly late into work, and only saved from being very late into work by the fact that I woke up naturally at 8.20.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 12, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Mine's set to go off, then have five snooze periods (what? I like my snoozes).


 
is it possible you've pissed it off with this sort of behaviour?


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 12, 2010)

editor said:


> Here's a handy page of tips:
> http://jkontherun.com/2010/10/11/5-tips-to-make-android-phones-better/


 



			
				jkontherun said:
			
		

> Amazon MP3. Twitter buddy @geekaren recently pointed out that the Amazon MP3 app, a good interface with Amazon’s music service, offers a free MP3 every day. The song is displayed right on the main screen in the app, and downloading the free song just takes a couple of taps. These MP3s are free of DRM and after a few seconds to download appear in the Android music app. The songs are pretty good, cover a wide range of genres and are an easy way to build up a music library on Android phones.



Not on mine there isn't, is this US only or something?


----------



## futha (Oct 13, 2010)

my app killer was screwing up my alarm. On a side note, how rubbish is 3g on orange, connectivity is so patchy atm


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know if anyone's said this...but there's a tricorder app.  http://www.androlib.com/android.application.org-hermit-tricorder-jzE.aspx


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 13, 2010)

futha said:


> my app killer was screwing up my alarm. On a side note, how rubbish is 3g on orange, connectivity is so patchy atm


 
yeah, it is a lottery...


----------



## grit (Oct 14, 2010)

futha said:


> my app killer was screwing up my alarm. On a side note, how rubbish is 3g on orange, connectivity is so patchy atm


 
Androids built in memory management is fine, no need to be randomly nuking services.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2010)

TweetDeck has just been released for Android, It looks a mighty slick package, but I'll see if it lives up to its promise tomorrow.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 14, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> I don't know if anyone's said this...but there's a tricorder app.  http://www.androlib.com/android.application.org-hermit-tricorder-jzE.aspx


 
That's all kinds of awesome


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 14, 2010)

Among other things...it shows solar flares


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 15, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Among other things...it shows solar flares


 
Tricorder FTW.

I've been using Tajm and BattStatt for clock and battery life widgets, think they're much cleaner:


----------



## fogbat (Oct 15, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Tricorder FTW.
> 
> I've been using Tajm and BattStatt for clock and battery life widgets, think they're much cleaner:


 
Already got BattStatt, but I like the look of Tajm


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 15, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Tricorder FTW.
> 
> I've been using Tajm and BattStatt for clock and battery life widgets, think they're much cleaner:



Yep, I've been using them both for a while too.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 15, 2010)

I long for those custom icons on launcher pro, but I've reverted to stock 1.6 until I get my new phone.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 15, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I long for those custom icons on launcher pro, but I've reverted to stock 1.6 until I get my new phone.


 
I don't think I could go back to using sense after having Launcher Pro, the scrolling dock alone makes life so much easier. By far the best app I've paid for so far.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup, I paid for it too so it's sitting there waiting for me when I get my new phone. That and Tasker (also barely usable on 1.6! Frustration is me...) are my best app purchases.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 15, 2010)

Does anyone know of any application which either...

Allow you to direct a specific recorded message to an incoming call or even during a call?
Turn off the locking facility when you are in a specific wi-fi network?

Ta.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 15, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> That and Tasker (also barely usable on 1.6! Frustration is me...) are my best app purchases.



Exactly the same for me as both get used constantly everyday. Couldn't be with either of them, essential apps for my phone.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 15, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Yep, I've been using them both for a while too.


 
That looks good


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 15, 2010)

Angry Birds full version is out...



> Available on GetJar only for 24 hours, then the android market this weekend.
> 
> It's free and ad-supported. Paid version will be released once the app has been downloaded double digit million times (so 10 million downloads)
> 
> ...



The website seemed to have crashed when I tried it but someone upped the .apk on the Android forums which works just fine and saves waiting for the Getjar site to get back on track.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/991312/AngryBirds_1.3.5.apk


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Angry Birds full version is out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can it run off the SD card?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 15, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Angry Birds full version is out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cheers - website crashed for me, but it installed fine from the apk


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 15, 2010)

Working fine on idioteque's hero which I'm quite impressed about. my Magic doesn't like it though.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 15, 2010)

editor said:


> Can it run off the SD card?


 
It automatically put itself on my SD card when I installed it on my Desire.


----------



## futha (Oct 15, 2010)

grit said:


> Androids built in memory management is fine, no need to be randomly nuking services.


 
Yeah I heard that, I might stop using it. It's quite fun killing programs though!


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 16, 2010)

If you're on 1.5 or 1.6 then keep using it, but if you're on 2.0 or above then using a task killer will only waste more RAM and battery life.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 18, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Tricorder FTW.
> 
> I've been using Tajm and BattStatt for clock and battery life widgets, think they're much cleaner:


 
Where do you get your wallpapers from?


----------



## futha (Oct 18, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> If you're on 1.5 or 1.6 then keep using it, but if you're on 2.0 or above then using a task killer will only waste more RAM and battery life.


 
i am on 2:2, I am going to stop using the task killer then. Cheers


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 18, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Where do you get your wallpapers from?


 
I got that one form an app called Zedge. 99% of walpapers on it are shit fantasy art, but there's some good stuff on there if you can be bothered to sift through it all.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2010)

That Angry Birds is *horribly* addictive.

I had to wrench my phone back off Eme!


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 18, 2010)

Cestos 2 is out now from Chicken Brick Studios, it's a great little online multiplayer game where you control marble(s) and try to avoid mines/push your opponents into holes/hit pinball buffers/collect stars etc.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 18, 2010)

Where's that sexy power control widget from, cliche?


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 18, 2010)

It's called Extended Controls, has loads of different toggles you can add to the widget.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 18, 2010)

69p, fucking done and done, mate.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm on 2.1 with a galaxy s, there was a task manager on it when it came. if I leave something running in the background it turns red and warns me that the battery is been wasted? X


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 19, 2010)

That's probably okay, the problem comes when you begin killing active apps regularly for no real reason. If your task manager is just letting you know that there's a pesistent app running in the background, and giving you the option to kill/uninstall, then that's not going to be a problem.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok cheers thanks for the reply. X


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2010)

Biff! Mouthy Steve Jobs gets slapped right down after he claimed developing TweetDeck for the Android platform was a "nightmare".







http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/19/tweetdeck-ceo-continues-backlash-against-jobs/


----------



## fogbat (Oct 21, 2010)

Froyo for Galaxy S. I'm still waiting, Samsung... *taps foot*

It's apparently out in Northern Europe, but not available to the UK yet.


----------



## bmd (Oct 21, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Yep, I've been using them both for a while too.


 
Nice desktop, where are the text icons in the dock from?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Froyo for Galaxy S. I'm still waiting, Samsung... *taps foot*
> 
> It's apparently out in Northern Europe, but not available to the UK yet.


Coming in November.

TweetDeck has to be the best Twitter/Facebook client on any platform. It's a superb app.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 22, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Nice desktop, where are the text icons in the dock from?


 
I made them myself.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 22, 2010)

editor said:


> Coming in November.
> 
> TweetDeck has to be the best Twitter/Facebook client on any platform. It's a superb app.


 
Cheers - on the plus side, I have an unlocked handset, so at least I won't have to wait for T-Mobile to pull their fingers out.

I tried Tweetdeck, but found it more complicated than I actually needed. LauncherPro's Twitter widget does the job fine for me.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 22, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> I made them myself.


 
How do you do that, I'd like a cleaner look to my 4 main icons (Internet / Messages / Email / Music), which app did you use?


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 22, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> I made them myself.


 
Really? Ive seen a ton of people on Reddit, XDA and androidforums  with the exact same icons.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 22, 2010)

LauncherPro is excellent for customising your homepage's appearance. Custom docks ftw.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 22, 2010)

I paid for it when I was running 2.2, but am now back on 1.6 until my new phone comes, so can't use it.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 22, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I paid for it when I was running 2.2, but am now back on 1.6 until my new phone comes, so can't use it.


 
Booo. Hope your new shinyjoyphone arrives soon


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 22, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Really? Ive seen a ton of people on Reddit, XDA and androidforums  with the exact same icons.


 
Yep I really did make them myself took about five minutes in photoshop. I did make some for a guy who asked me to over on the android forums. Other than that I've not seen any like them with the same font but you never know could be a big coincidence that I made some and someone else did too. 


Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 22, 2010)

CHheck out /r/android, there's normally a 'post your homescreen' thread every couple of days, those are chock full of your icons. And I'm gonna nick 'em too when my Desire HD turns up :


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 23, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> CHheck out /r/android, there's normally a 'post your homescreen' thread every couple of days, those are chock full of your icons. And I'm gonna nick 'em too when my Desire HD turns up :




I'll have a look at those sites, the only one I look at is the Android Forums at the moment, they have a 'show us your homescreen' thread too.

Here's the icons I made if you want them...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11874266/Icons.rar


----------



## fogbat (Oct 23, 2010)

Pinched 'em for myself, too. Cheers, Redeyes.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 24, 2010)

Beware using ROM Manager if you want to play around with your phone. I've a Magic, and had been quite happily running Cyanogen 5, so I thought I'd try Cyanogen's  implementation of Froyo, with no expectation that it would work all that well on my relatively underpowered phone, but give it a go, why not?

 I thought Rom Manager fulfils my needs - I'll be able to swap roms in and out with a click or two! Yeah, no. After an abortive upgrade attempt using Rom Manager (it didn't boot after an hour) , I had to reset everything back to stock. I then thought "I'll just do it manually, like usual" and well by fuck there are permissions problems everywhere in the phones file system. HOW IS THIS EVEN POSSIBLE!

Don't get me wrong, I haven't bricked my phone but it's like a step back in time running 1.6 rather than 2.1. 

The big problem I have is that I cannot get the custom recovery to stick. I did get it working after fannying around for hours today, CHMODing files everywhere, and I successfully booted into Amon RA's very nice implementation. Then I booted back to the normal phone OS, breathed a huge sigh of relief, and went and made my tea."That's the hard bit done", I thought.

So the next time I tried to boot into recovery, an hour later, it had reverted to the useless stock recovery. At this point I tore all my hair out and started to drink heavily.

So, yeah, ROM Manager won't fuck yer phone up, but it doesn't work as advertised, at least on an HTC Magic, 32B.

I'm glad I'm due a free upgrade on 6 weeks or so.


----------



## bmd (Oct 24, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> I'll have a look at those sites, the only one I look at is the Android Forums at the moment, they have a 'show us your homescreen' thread too.
> 
> Here's the icons I made if you want them...
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11874266/Icons.rar



Nice one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 27, 2010)

Liking this rumour of a possible 'nexus two' although doubt it will be called that. Stock Android for me is where it's at. Don't think I could deal with having to rely on manufacturers or networks for updates, just reading the shambles of how they manage it in this thread was enough to make me want to keep my nexus one until it could no longer handle a version of android, but this could be good news:

http://androidandme.com/2010/10/news/nexus-two-rumors-return-is-this-the-samsung-gingerbread-phone/


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 28, 2010)

I like the idea of buying the next dev phone. I've cancelled my Desire HD order as I wasn't sure about a phone without a track pad, and now I'm using the orange san francisco I know my next phone has to have one. Correcting typos and certain games are nigh on impossible without it.


----------



## Ozric (Oct 28, 2010)

I got the Desire HD and love it, the fact it has no trackball has only been an issue when playing Bomber Man.  I find this a small price to pay for a great bit of kit.
Also the keypad has direction buttons on it which I find easier than the trackball when editing text.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ozric said:


> I got the Desire HD and love it, the fact it has no trackball has only been an issue when playing Bomber Man.  I find this a small price to pay for a great bit of kit.
> Also the keypad has direction buttons on it which I find easier than the trackball when editing text.


 
What's the screen resolution like?


----------



## Ozric (Oct 28, 2010)

Resolution is great and the fact it's a larger screen also means less squinting when surfing.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ozric said:


> Resolution is great and the fact it's a larger screen also means less squinting when surfing.


 
My Desire looks pixelated at times, my concern with the Desire HD is that this problem would be even worse with the bigger screen and same resolution.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 30, 2010)

Has anyone tried the PowerAMP music player?

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/poweramp-beta-available-for-android/






I installed it last night and quite like it so far, lovely UI and the equaliser is miles better than the one on Mixzing. Sound quality is terrific too.

I think it's out of beta and on the market to buy on Monday and I may just stump up the fee to buy it.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2010)

Blimey - we're getting spoilt for choice on Android: I'm using Mixzing, and there's WinAmp - and now this one!

I learnt something from the HTC advert today - if someone's ringing you up at an inopportune moment, turning the phone over mutes the ringer.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 3, 2010)

Have we mentioned gmote?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 3, 2010)

That a htc sense feature only?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2010)

cybershot said:


> That a htc sense feature only?


Yep (AFAIK)

Oh, and the facebook app has just been updated - http://www.wirefresh.com/facebook-for-android-app-adds-places-for-extra-stalkability/


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> Have we mentioned gmote?


 
I'd not heard of it until now. Going to have a play with it this evening.


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2010)

Froyo is now out for the Galaxy S. Using it now.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2010)

magneze said:


> Froyo is now out for the Galaxy S. Using it now.


 
Balls. I won't have access to my windows computer until Monday 

How are you finding it? Has it fixed the lag issues?


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Balls. I won't have access to my windows computer until Monday
> 
> How are you finding it? Has it fixed the lag issues?


It feels faster and the lag appears gone. Some nice new widgets and the UI is a bit more polished. All small changes but add up to a nicer experience.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, ADW launcher 3d public beta released: http://db.tt.AisexzE


----------



## magneze (Nov 5, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Wow, ADW launcher 3d public beta released: http://db.tt.AisexzE


Link broken.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2010)

Android users might like to read this: 

*10 ways Android beats iOS, Windows, and everything else*
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/fortune/1010/gallery.google_best_phone_os.fortune/index.html

Anyone know what this notification bar app showing wi-fi/bluetooth etc is?


----------



## fogbat (Nov 8, 2010)

editor said:


> Android users might like to read this:
> 
> *10 ways Android beats iOS, Windows, and everything else*
> http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/fortune/1010/gallery.google_best_phone_os.fortune/index.html
> ...


 
It looks very like the default notification bar on the Samsung Galaxy S. I'm still on Eclair, which lists almost identical icons, but saying "Wi-Fi; Bluetooth; Silent; Vibration", but could that be the Froyo version?


----------



## fogbat (Nov 9, 2010)

magneze said:


> It feels faster and the lag appears gone. Some nice new widgets and the UI is a bit more polished. All small changes but add up to a nicer experience.


 
Bah. I've got an (as far as I can tell) unbranded model here, on T-Mobile. According to (the godawful) Samsung Kies software, the firmware can't be upgraded.

Samsung really are shite at customer support. Should have waited a bit longer for the Desire


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone found a decent rain radar app? http://www.raintoday.co.uk doesn't work on my phone.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 9, 2010)

editor said:


> Android users might like to read this:
> 
> *10 ways Android beats iOS, Windows, and everything else*
> http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/fortune/1010/gallery.google_best_phone_os.fortune/index.html
> ...


 
It looks similar to a bar/widget thing on my phone, which lets me turn wifi, gps, bluetooth, screen brightness and a few other things on or off, without having to go into the menus. Saves a lot of time and battery.

I hope Google Voice comes to UK networks - it would be great to have a local number that goes straight to my phone. Can't see what's in it for the networks though?

My Three PAYG phone has Skype, which lets me call Skype phones for free, or landlines for a Skype fee, so long as they're outside the UK. Having UK numbers instead of mobile numbers would take a big cut out of the network's profits.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2010)

Tweetdeck has just been updated. It's so good I hardly ever have to start up the dedicated Twitter, Facebook and FourSquare apps any more.

http://www.wirefresh.com/tweetdeck-for-android-gets-update-to-v1-0-2/


----------



## magneze (Nov 9, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Bah. I've got an (as far as I can tell) unbranded model here, on T-Mobile. According to (the godawful) Samsung Kies software, the firmware can't be upgraded.
> 
> Samsung really are shite at customer support. Should have waited a bit longer for the Desire


Do you have Kies 1.5.3?


----------



## fogbat (Nov 9, 2010)

magneze said:


> Do you have Kies 1.5.3?


 
Yep - Kies is all up to date. 

TBH, I need to google the firmware versions and all that this evening. I'm just sulking because I wannawannaFroyonow!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Nov 9, 2010)

bi0boy said:


> Anyone found a decent rain radar app? http://www.raintoday.co.uk doesn't work on my phone.


 
i've been using Rainwatch for a while, i think it just uses the BBC images


----------



## fogbat (Nov 9, 2010)

Angry Birds on Android has new levels available as an update.

I was briefly confused cause I couldn't see it listed in my downloads in Market, but then remembered I installed the .apk from another location. Installing it from the market sticks the new version there instead, but saves all your scores


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Has anyone tried this new keyboard? 8pen?

Looks absolutely mind bendingly complicated to me, though I'm sure it isn't...


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Has anyone tried this new keyboard? 8pen?
> 
> Looks absolutely mind bendingly complicated to me, though I'm sure it isn't...




I think it's a lot of work to solve a problem that doesn't really exist.

That accent, though... nngh.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 10, 2010)

Tried it, didn't like it. Some people have been raving about it. I see the advantage, if you get proficient at it then it could potentially be almost error free, unlike swype or 'peck' keyboards. However, it will never be as fast.


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 10, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> if you get proficient at it then it could potentially be almost error free,



That's just it though... _If_ you get proficient. I certainly can't be bothered learning a whole new way to type just so I can answer my texts and post on forums.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 10, 2010)

I might give it a go.

Can't get phone to chrome working. The app downloads but doesn't install.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 10, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Has anyone tried this new keyboard? 8pen?
> 
> Looks absolutely mind bendingly complicated to me, though I'm sure it isn't...




Can I have whatever the person who thought of that idea was smoking? The problem doesn't exist, I can type on my iPod Touch pretty damn fast without looking.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 10, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> Can I have whatever the person who thought of that idea was smoking? The problem doesn't exist, I can type on my iPod Touch pretty damn fast without looking.


 
It's actually a pretty good idea. The problem with soft keybaords is that they take up screen real estate. Once you get good with 8pen you have no need for the display, just a see through grey circle which sits neatly over any content.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's another reason to use 8pen: http://i.imgur.com/Gym3C.jpg


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 10, 2010)

Um, I just popped back in to admit that I'm such a fucking spanner. Chrome to phone wouldn't install as I already had it.   This is what happens when you don't ever use your computer.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 11, 2010)

Is there really no google docs app?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 12, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> Is there really no google docs app?


 
Yup, If Google want to crack the office market they seriously need to get something like that sorted, and the whole cloud space drive thing. Why oh Why all the space that's available in gmail and docs etc hasn't been opened up to create a 'G drive' Dropbox type scenario I will never know. I think they are really missing a trick there.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 12, 2010)

I've installed 8pen and I'm giving it a go. I can imagine that with a bit of practise, you could build up a fairly fast typing speed. Loop-de-loop-de-loop 

Can't see it being better than Swype, though.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 12, 2010)

For all the wildfire users out there, Angry Birds works now!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone know of a decent app for managing downloads over the web?


----------



## robotmiss (Nov 14, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> I might give it a go.
> 
> Can't get phone to chrome working. The app downloads but doesn't install.



same here :-(


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2010)

Works for me.. are you on Android 2.2?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> Um, I just popped back in to admit that I'm such a fucking spanner. Chrome to phone wouldn't install as I already had it.   This is what happens when you don't ever use your computer.


 


There's a november update to the swype beta.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 15, 2010)

What apps do people use to share pics on (.e.g) facebook and twitter at the same time? Is this possible without having one linked to the other so that everything on my twitterfeed appears on facebook? Jesus, think of the carnage.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2010)

I use Tweetdeck which lets you post to your Facebook and as many Twitter accounts as you like in one go.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm using (recently updated) tweetdeck but finding the pic upload far too slow, so reverting to seperate apps. It doesn't seem to let me change from yfrog to anything else either.


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 16, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> It doesn't seem to let me change from yfrog to anything else either.



They'll be adding Twitpic support soon. They tweeted about it earlier.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 17, 2010)

Google docs gets sorted for mobiles. http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/11/create-and-edit-your-google-docs-on-the.html


----------



## cybershot (Nov 18, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> Google docs gets sorted for mobiles. http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/11/create-and-edit-your-google-docs-on-the.html


 
Beat me too it, they must have read this thread! *rolleyes*


----------



## fogbat (Nov 18, 2010)

My Galaxy S still remains Froyoless. Samsung, you swines.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2010)

The Motorola Milestone 2 has just rocked into the UK. Keyboard ahoy!







http://www.wirefresh.com/motorola-milestone-2-swims-into-blighty-on-sim-free-and-vodafone-deals/


----------



## magneze (Nov 18, 2010)

Tweetdeck keeps telling me 'Facebook places is available, click to enable'. Any idea how I can stop it telling me this?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2010)

editor said:


> The Motorola Milestone 2 has just rocked into the UK. Keyboard ahoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been reading quite favourable comparisons to the Desire Z. Plus points being a better keyboard and lighter.

It's on my list to consider for sure.

I've had a play with the Desire Z already though....what an amazing phone that is. The only thing I was worried about was the weight...like a gold brick.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2010)

magneze said:


> Tweetdeck keeps telling me 'Facebook places is available, click to enable'. Any idea how I can stop it telling me this?


Just enable it and never use it?


----------



## magneze (Nov 19, 2010)

editor said:


> Just enable it and never use it?


Presumably that would give facebook gps updates though, which I'd rather not do. Even if they're not published, I reckon you would be tracked.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2010)

magneze said:


> Presumably that would give facebook gps updates though, which I'd rather not do. Even if they're not published, I reckon you would be tracked.


I think it only passes on that info if you're checking in via Places.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2010)

finally got my x10 back after a 2 month loss ( long story ), just about to get the update to 2.1 , any suggestions for a decent .avi player, also does 2.1 support flash yet?  http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-install-flash-10-1-on-android-2-1-eclair-devices/

apparently it does..

Thanks


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 20, 2010)

The latest Tweetdeck beta is nice, really like the integrated URL shortener and being able to choose between Twitpic or YFrog.

You can get the beta .apk HERE

Changelog is HERE


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 20, 2010)

Not sure if it's been suggested but the Smart Keyboard app is amazing, let's you choose from stock android, iPhone, galaxy S and other keyboards.


----------



## gorski (Nov 24, 2010)

Anything decent in Multimedia player terms, FLAC and all, please? Freeware, 'course...

But not going into my emails, phone identity and so on and on...


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 24, 2010)

New Acer handset with a 4.8", 1024 x 480 screen.


----------



## bmd (Nov 24, 2010)

gorski said:


> Anything decent in Multimedia player terms, FLAC and all, please? Freeware, 'course...
> 
> But not going into my emails, phone identity and so on and on...


 
Its not brilliant but I use Meridian for FLAC on my Desire.


----------



## gorski (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanx! Works!

Anything for avi and suchlike, please?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> New Acer handset with a 4.8", 1024 x 480 screen.


 
That's one hell of a res for a phone.


----------



## gorski (Nov 25, 2010)

OKI, .*avi *is going with *Arc media* and .*flac *with *Meridian*. No need to buy Rock etc.

Can one install a single widget/app, instead of Bluetooth, WiFi and Hotspot, for quick* on/off to connect* as and when needed, thus saving on time, traffic and battery life?

Which freeware gadget to get in order to easily and permanently *kill the unnecessary stuff going on in the background*, eating up the battery alive [until you want them to run, of course...]???

Anyone with *problems importing contacts from SIM card to Desire* - not only the main [usually mobile] phone but also a second or even a third phone, if you have it in a SIM card, for a contact?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 25, 2010)

O





G_S said:


> That's one hell of a res for a phone.


 
Seems a bit pointless on a phone


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 25, 2010)

This is a request for my Dad, who has a Samsung tablet. He's looking for a password safe app that will sync to Windows in a non-crap way.

Apparently, he had Handysafe for his previous Nokia which worked fine, but the Android version he can't get to sync at all. He got a copy of something called MSecure, which does sync over the network, but it seems he has "to type an IP address and port number into an obscure menu every time I want to synchronise - which is a pain" and the company that makes it doesn't have any better ideas (they blame Android not supporting Bonjour/Zeroconf natively, though while there are Java Zeroconf things I have no hint that they would work with this software anyway). He also says he's tried some other syncing apps but they don't do passwords.

Any suggestions of something which syncs sensibly and securely with a Windows desktop app?


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2010)

Splash ID is a desktop app/Android app password manager. It's working fine for me but can be a tad flaky - but nowhere near as flaky as the iPhone version which was basically unusable.

I had another go on the Galaxy yesterday. It's a really nice machine.


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2010)

ive just got android 2.1 , is there a way of playing flash files from the web on this OS?


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 6, 2010)

Angry birds
And
Angry birds - seasonal.


----------



## grit (Dec 6, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> Angry birds
> And
> Angry birds - seasonal.


 
If you like Angry birds will probably also like Bonsai Blast.


----------



## grit (Dec 6, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I think it's a lot of work to solve a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> That accent, though... nngh.


 
I don't agree that the problem doesnt exist, text entry on a standard touch keyboard is really inefficient. Now that people are using their phones more and therefore have a greater demand for the ability to enter text quickly. I have not used 8pen but from the video I dont like it, too steep a learning curve. I'm of the view that swypes method is the winner.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 6, 2010)

grit said:


> I don't agree that the problem doesnt exist, text entry on a standard touch keyboard is really inefficient. Now that people are using their phones more and therefore have a greater demand for the ability to enter text quickly. I have not used 8pen but from the video I dont like it, too steep a learning curve. I'm of the view that swypes method is the winner.


 
8pen has it's uses, but speed is most definitely not one of them. I can;t see it ever being as quick as 'hunt and peck' input, let alone the likes of swype.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 9, 2010)

I finally got the swype invitation today  liking it a lot. Is there a way to change the settings so that it inserts a space after each complete word?


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh ok I see it does it automatically if you don't keep hitting space bar.this is really good !


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 9, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> I finally got the swype invitation today  liking it a lot. Is there a way to change the settings so that it inserts a space after each complete word?


 
How did you get an invite?


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 10, 2010)

I filled out the application form on the swype website ages ago, some time in the summer I think, and had forgotten about it, then yesterday they emailed to say I could download the beta  it's really good, should be included as standard I think.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2010)

I _finally_ have Froyo on my Galaxy S.

I've not noticed any real speed update; my messaging crashes every time, making my texts inaccessible, and T-Mobile have stuck a horrible branded flash screen when the phone switches on, as well as sticking their shitty apps on my phone, whereas I used to be branding-free 

Gonna try a factory reset and see if that helps. If not, I'm rooting the fucker.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2010)

Loving the auto-update of Apps, mind.


----------



## gorski (Dec 10, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I _finally_ have Froyo on my Galaxy S.
> 
> I've not noticed any real speed update; my messaging crashes every time, making my texts inaccessible, and T-Mobile have stuck a horrible branded flash screen when the phone switches on, as well as sticking their shitty apps on my phone, whereas I used to be branding-free
> 
> Gonna try a factory reset and see if that helps. If not, I'm rooting the fucker.


 
Noooo, it's perfect!!!! It's from Google!!! It must be just you!!!


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm a big fan of rooting... If you don't like something about the os you can just try another one... Plus it's easy once you get your head around the instructions.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2010)

gorski said:


> Noooo, it's perfect!!!! It's from Google!!! It must be just you!!!


 
You're wasted on here, you know?

Have you considered a career in stand-up?


----------



## gorski (Dec 10, 2010)

Nah, but I do know of a few on here who are ready for some re-education...  

Why not say something when people say the same thing as...

Never mind...


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2010)

Back on ignore you go, frothy tedium boy.


----------



## gorski (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, someone needs to tell the Emperor he's no clothes...  

Mind, truth can liberate, it needn't just hurt...


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 11, 2010)

gorski said:


> Well, someone needs to tell the Emperor he's no clothes...


 
A naked editor..
That's deadlocks taken to far


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 11, 2010)

Couple of nifty additional features in the latest Launcher Pro update with the 'Virtual Looping' of the homescreens and dock pop ups.

http://www.launcherpro.com/


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 13, 2010)

Now playing with scanner radio, a fre
e download that lets you listen in on police radios.not much in the uk but I'm current ly listening to the LAPD.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 13, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Now playing with scanner radio, a fre
> e download that lets you listen in on police radios.not much in the uk but I'm current ly listening to the LAPD.


Much fun listening to the Australian police, puts 'Neighbours' into perspective!


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 13, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Much fun listening to the Australian police, puts 'Neighbours' into perspective!


 
It's actually quite handy background noise for 'working from home'... and every so often someone says something funny. They're going on about traffic most of the time, at least in LA.

I also discovered the Last FM app today, which is great because I can hook the phone up to my stereo and forget about it. No adverts!


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 14, 2010)

any good chess apps?


----------



## magneze (Dec 14, 2010)

jwtc Chess and Chess Genius are both good.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm still hooked on the Scrabble-esque Wordfeud and usually have three or more games on the go with different friends.  It's ace!

http://www.wirefresh.com/wordfeud-for-android-review-great-scrabble-like-game/


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 16, 2010)

Anyone else got the new UI for the Market? Looks kinda nifty now.

Also Google maps has an update today that adds a 3D tilt feature, vector graphics and a couple of other new bits.

http://www.androidcentral.com/google-maps-updated-3d-tilt-feature-vector-graphics


----------



## magneze (Dec 16, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Anyone else got the new UI for the Market? Looks kinda nifty now.
> 
> Also Google maps has an update today that adds a 3D tilt feature, vector graphics and a couple of other new bits.
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/google-maps-updated-3d-tilt-feature-vector-graphics


Downloading the Google Maps one now. How do you update the Market itself?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2010)

Not sure about the new market UI. It;s very, well,_ green._

I'm going to have to root my phone soon as it's running out of space - it's the one thing that annoys me about Android.


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 16, 2010)

magneze said:


> Downloading the Google Maps one now. How do you update the Market itself?



It just updates itself as far as I know.



editor said:


> I'm going to have to root my phone soon as it's running out of space - it's the one thing that annoys me about Android.



I've been toying with the idea too lately. Even with some of the apps being able to go to the SD card I'm still finding that I have to delete things just to try a new app out. Even something simple like an app update can cause the 'memory almost full' warning to pop up.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2010)

For comic fans:



> Behold! The most fabulous of comic book readers and downloaders and presenters has finally been transformed into a version that works with Android. It’s been rocking on iOS and the web for a while now, but finally, oh finally, its over 2,500 comics can now be purchased on Android. PLUS there’s another 300+ that can be had for free.









http://androidcommunity.com/comixology-app-now-for-android-20101216/


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone used android based mixing apps?

Things like droid dj or Dj Studio?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 17, 2010)

I've got DJ Studio, it's good for a laugh but you're always going to be limited by the lack of a separate cue output.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 17, 2010)

I figured it wouldn't be great, but better than just playing one track after another from my phone.

What's the automix like?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 17, 2010)

As hit or miss as you'd expect to be honest 

Like all those things, totally depends on the source material.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 17, 2010)

mental dum and bass  ?

ah well, as long as it tries lol


----------



## bmd (Dec 17, 2010)

Have you tried the MIUI rom? Best one I've ever tried, by miles. The Miren browser by the same people is pretty good too.


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 18, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Have you tried the MIUI rom? Best one I've ever tried, by miles. The Miren browser by the same people is pretty good too.


 
It does look really nice. I'm scared to root though, I've seen a few tutorials and it seems quite straight forward though. I might just give it a go this week.


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 20, 2010)

curse the people who recommended Angry Birds. Have wasted too much time playing it! 

Recommendations for the following please:

wikipedia + wikiquotes app
is there an app which would enable me to use BB messenger?
a good secure ebay app


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2010)

This may be of interest: 22 Essential Resources for Android Owners

http://mashable.com/2010/12/19/android-resources


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 20, 2010)

it is indeed.

Cheers!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 20, 2010)

gawkrodger said:


> wikipedia



Just place a shortcut to the site on your 'desktop' the way it formats the site on android means no need for a 3rd party app.



gawkrodger said:


> a good secure ebay app



Is the official ebay app not secure enough?


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 20, 2010)

For wikipedia, Quickpedia is the best app I like.


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 20, 2010)

Swype beta for everyone...

http://www.androidcentral.com/swype-reopens-beta-program-all


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 20, 2010)

I've changed my phone, so when I log in to the beta it offers me the wrong version. Anyone know how to rectify without registering another account?


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2010)

Can you not change that in your profile when you log into their beta site?

If not, just get a new log in.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 21, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Swype beta for everyone...
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/swype-reopens-beta-program-all


 
i beg to differ, Mrs Elvis has a Wildfire and Swype still does not work on it. Unsupported screen size


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2010)

Another reason not to get the Wildfire!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep, wish i'd thought about it a bit more before advising her to get one. the Legend would have been a better option


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2010)

Elvis Parsley said:


> Yep, wish i'd thought about it a bit more before advising her to get one. the Legend would have been a better option


If only you'd listened to me etc etc 

The Wildfire is OK as an entry level Android device - certainly a lot better than most other things at the price - but the screen size gives away its budget build.


----------



## gorski (Dec 21, 2010)

A few more things do not work on Wildfire... No Froyo for it. No Fring, I think no Adobe Flash 10.1 etc.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2010)

gorski said:


> A few more things do not work on Wildfire... No Froyo for it. No Fring, I think no Adobe Flash 10.1 etc.


Froyo is being rolled out now. 

http://www.3g.co.uk/PR/Dec2010/vodafone-htc-wildfire-users-get-android-2-2-first.html


----------



## gorski (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool! My wife's in unbranded, though... And in Sweden... Must wait...

Ta!


----------



## gorski (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone tried Trillian for Android? [I use Fring for SIP, Google, MSN etc.]

Must enable other sources to get. It's time limited Beta but they boast... blah-blah...

Not that Audio-Visual calls work on HTC phones, as no VGA camera in front of the phone...


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 21, 2010)

editor said:


> If only you'd listened to me etc etc
> 
> The Wildfire is OK as an entry level Android device - certainly a lot better than most other things at the price - but the screen size gives away its budget build.


 
oh if only...

hang on, i kind of did. i'm sure you mentioned ages ago that Eme had just gotten one and how pleased she was with it. obviously i don't base my shopping habits solely on the possible satisfaction of a fourth party, but it may have crept into my consumer subconsciousness at some point. so yeah, you're entirely to blame and i glad you've owned up to as much, maybe we can both move on now 

and as i remember the Legend was a bit pricier at the time, whereas Mrs E got her Wildfire free for £15pm which seemed like a pretty good deal. she's happy with it anyway, it's only me who keeps banging on about Swype on my Desire that's making waves


----------



## gorski (Dec 21, 2010)

My wife got the update for her Wildfire! It's better now, Wildfire, with the Froyo update, my wife says - apps that weren't there now are available etc.

Btw, got* AutoStart Killer* [a free app] and set it up so it shows the system parts/apps, too - killed a whole bunch of them/prevented the bloatware from auto-starting and trying to restart themselves, once blocked [incl. Stocks, News, Weather, Calendar, Clock, DRM shite, Facebook, Flickr, Google Partner & Services etc. shite, Gmail and so on and on, the list is as long as one's hand] and all seems fine now... I want them to start only when I want them to start and do what I want them to do, period.

Let's see the performance now...


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2010)

For all the comments about Froyo having much better memory management, I still found that Advanced Task Killer made a lot of difference to the performance of my Galaxy S.


----------



## gorski (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I followed the good advice given here [Mauvais, Mack, Bob Marley's Dad and others of good will and cool attitude, not to mention knowledge/experience] and tested myself and results are much better.

See this: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...ips-chat-fixes-recomended-Android-apps/page21 - Mack's post, for instance...

Add to ATK apps like AutoStart Killer and Lookout and you're in much better control of your machine, getting what you want out of it....

Many free apps to try... It'll be OK in the end... maybe... unless Google go nuts and disable all our toys... somehow...


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2010)

O.K, so i'k a yr too late for this thread, but I have finally got an up-to-date phone and wanted some tips and gadget recomendations.
I have the ZTE Blade - i.e. Orange San Fransisco.  Gonna be rooting it soon, so no worries there. 
What's the best apps I can get for the following (save me going through 27 pages of possible old app recomendations)
IRC Client
Media player ( which will stream internet radio)
Music making apps
DJ Apps
Addictive games
Photo Edit software

Cheers


----------



## lobster (Dec 27, 2010)

I played with xPiano , a mutli-touch recording piano, the paid version has more octaves and instruments to emulate.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 27, 2010)

That music junk is excellent


----------



## cybershot (Dec 27, 2010)

VLC is coming soon


----------



## gorski (Dec 27, 2010)

If it'll be free, as per Windoz, play it all with competence - all the other ones get unistalled...


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 28, 2010)

Following apps are all free. 

TuneIn Radio is the best app for streaming radio - every station on this planet. 

Sticher is great for podcasts. 

Air Control lite and Bubble Blast 2 are fun little games.  WordFeud is a great multiplayer game,  basically Scrabble. 

To edit photos, PicSay seems the best of an average bunch.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2010)

Vignette is the best photo editing app available on *any* platform.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 28, 2010)

editor said:


> Vignette is the best photo editing app available on *any* platform.


 
I've been hugely impressed with Vignette, the camera on my SF is useless but Vignette makes it useable.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2010)

Android app store soars past 200,000 apps on a trajectory that looks like the total will surpass the Apple App Store in the not so distant future.

http://www.wirefresh.com/android-market-hits-200000-apps-soon-to-overtake-apple/


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been happy so far with what applanet has to offer (free)
Still early days yet of my android experiences


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 29, 2010)

editor said:


> Android app store soars past 200,000 apps on a trajectory that looks like the total will surpass the Apple App Store in the not so distant future.
> 
> http://www.wirefresh.com/android-market-hits-200000-apps-soon-to-overtake-apple/


 It's not a like for like comparison though, is it? Apple doesn't let any old shit in their app store, android market is 75% soft porn and designer clocks.


----------



## lobster (Dec 29, 2010)

using applanet is unethical though and could include backdoors , using something like fdroid is respectable.

I was reading a interesting blog post by a official google android engineer on rooting and custom roms .... 



> “Nexus S has been rooted, let the madness commence!” proclaims Engadget. “This is only possible because Android's security is crap and it's exploited easily to gain root priviledges [sic]” adds a commenter.
> 
> You’ll have to excuse me if I strongly disagree.
> 
> The Nexus S, like the Nexus One before it, is designed to allow enthusiasts to install custom operating systems. Allowing your own boot image on a pure Nexus S is as simple as running fastboot oem unlock. It should be no surprise that modifying the operating system can give you root access to your phone. Hopefully that’s just the beginning of the changes you might make.





> Unfortunately, until carriers and manufacturers provide an easy method to legitimately unlock devices, there will be a natural tension between the rooting and security communities. We can only hope that carriers and manufacturers will recognize this, and not force users to choose between device openness and security. It’s possible to design unlocking techniques that protect the integrity of the mobile network, the rights of content providers, and the rights of application developers, while at the same time giving users choice. Users should demand no less.




Something as simple but useful like spellcheck has been removed from the orange rom on sf.


----------



## lobster (Dec 29, 2010)

a low barrier to entry i think is good though, looking at google code projects at least


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> It's not a like for like comparison though, is it? Apple doesn't let any old shit in their app store, android market is 75% soft porn and designer clocks.


You're having a laugh, aren't you? There's fucking TONS of total shit in the Apple Store too - and I wouldn't put too much faith in Apple stopping them (unless it gets censored as a result of Steve Jobs's puritanical stance). 

Just look at the zillions of fart apps! Even Apple's own App Store Director made one!







And I wouldn't put too much faith in Apple's policies when it comes to privacy either...


> A group of iPhone and iPad users have sued Apple Inc alleging that certain applications (apps) were passing personal user information to third-party advertisers without consent, a court filing showed.
> In the lawsuit seeking class action, filed in a federal court in California, the complainants sought a ban on passing of user information without consent and monetary compensation, according to the case document posted on scribd.com.
> Along with Apple, maker of popular apps such as Textplus4, Paper Toss, Weather Channel, Dictionary.com, Talking Tom Cat and Pumpkin Maker were also named co-defendants in the lawsuit.
> "None of the defendants adequately informed plaintiffs of their practices, and none of the defendants obtained plaintiffs' consent to do so," the suit filed on December 23 said.
> ...


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't looked at Apple's app store for months so I'll be the first to admit that I'm not talking from experience here, but last time I looked at Apple's store it was in nowhere near as much of a mess as Android's. Android has literally tens of thousands of useless skins, soft porn puzzles, and endless game clones. I'm an Android fan boy through and through, but I thought this was one of the few features Apple were leagues ahead on.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 29, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I haven't looked at Apple's app store for months so I'll be the first to admit that I'm not talking from experience here, but last time I looked at Apple's store it was in nowhere near as much of a mess as Android's. Android has literally tens of thousands of useless skins, soft porn puzzles, and endless game clones. I'm an Android fan boy through and through, but I thought this was one of the few features Apple were leagues ahead on.


 
It's a trade-off, isn't it?

Android store contains more garbage, but Apple are more controlling about what they'll allow in their store.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I haven't looked at Apple's app store for months so I'll be the first to admit that I'm not talking from experience here, but last time I looked at Apple's store it was in nowhere near as much of a mess as Android's. Android has literally tens of thousands of useless skins, soft porn puzzles, and endless game clones. I'm an Android fan boy through and through, but I thought this was one of the few features Apple were leagues ahead on.


There's tons of absolute shit in both app stores, but happily most of the crap sinks to the bottom so you never really have to look at it. 

I'd certainly say that Apple still has the lead when it comes to the top two per cent of the _really_ slick apps and games but I'd wager things are going to be changing pretty fast as Android continues to grow.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't have a problem with the top end of the Android market, almost everything on iOS is available in one form or another (and usually more versatile) on Android. Apple still bags things first, like the recently released real time image translation, but I imagine someone will port this soon enough. I think one of the real problems Android faces, at least in gaining universal appeal, is the UI of the apps. Let's face it, most are just ugly compared to their iOS counterparts. For techheads like the readers of this thread, this is irrelevant, but to tap into the teen market where image is everything, Android needs to have some sexier looking apps.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Apple still bags things first...


Not always. Android users almost always get the fab Google new stuff first, and Apple's approval process can hold up apps that are already released on Android (e.g. the latest version of Tweetdeck). 

Some great apps are Android-only too, like Vignette.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 30, 2010)

Decent article from the author of angrybirds that I read the other day, than I can no longer find, grrr. On the challenges of writing for different mobile platforms and what works on what.

His take on apple and android was interesting. How apple make it much easier for devs and android is more challenging, and why paid apps don't work on android which is why they made it ad supported.

Also talked about the Windows Phone 7 and upcoming HP platforms, but the overall take was that 'good developlers' will easily get over any of the hurdles and not have problems devloping for all platforms.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Also talked about the Windows Phone 7 and upcoming HP platforms, but the overall take was that 'good developlers' will easily get over any of the hurdles and not have problems devloping for all platforms.


Not sure if it was the same article, but I read one that calculated that dealing with the whole 'fragmentation' issue added up to no more than 5-10 per cent of an Android dev project.


----------



## magneze (Dec 30, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Decent article from the author of angrybirds that I read the other day, than I can no longer find, grrr. On the challenges of writing for different mobile platforms and what works on what.
> 
> His take on apple and android was interesting. How apple make it much easier for devs and android is more challenging, and why paid apps don't work on android which is why they made it ad supported.
> 
> Also talked about the Windows Phone 7 and upcoming HP platforms, but the overall take was that 'good developlers' will easily get over any of the hurdles and not have problems devloping for all platforms.


Is it this one?

http://technmarketing.com/iphone/pe...out-the-birds-apple-android-nokia-and-palmhp/


----------



## cybershot (Dec 30, 2010)

editor said:


> Not sure if it was the same article, but I read one that calculated that dealing with the whole 'fragmentation' issue added up to no more than 5-10 per cent of an Android dev project.


 
Sounds about right.



magneze said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> http://technmarketing.com/iphone/pe...out-the-birds-apple-android-nokia-and-palmhp/



Aye, that's the one.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 2, 2011)

Tiger GBA is a great Gameboy Advance emulator.  It's bundled with a downloader (Emulator ROMs) which goes of and gets your favourite games for you.  Well easy, _free_, and works like a dream.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 3, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can anyone suggest a reliable Pedometer app please?


 
There's the ominously titled iperve but i think it only works in the states.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 3, 2011)

editor said:


> You're not thinking it through. What about if you're staying in a hotel in a strange town?


 


editor said:


> You're not thinking it through. What about if you're staying in a hotel in an unfamiliar town?



I love how you quickly corrected yourself there. 

"I don't really visit strange places, only unfamiliar ones..."


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I love how you quickly corrected yourself there.
> 
> "I don't really visit strange places, only unfamiliar ones..."


I only 'corrected' myself to ward off smartarses. Not sure why it's taken you five months to observe this though


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 4, 2011)

Lock off is a handy toggle that stops the phone going to the lock screen all the time when you're at home.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Not sure why it's taken you five months to observe this though



I'm a very slow reader.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

Soundhound really is very, very good indeed.

http://download.cnet.com/SoundHound-for-Android/3000-2141_4-75210900.html


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2011)

How does it compare with Shazam?


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> How does it compare with Shazam?


There's not a massive difference but I much prefer the interface, it's faster and you can hum tunes into it!


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2011)

Interesting article.


> Google's open web approach is a winning strategy. So is Apple's soup-to-nuts shiny-but-closed model. But in the long run, Google will win the biggest share of the mobile market, which will be evident at CES: Apple won't even show up, and Android will be everywhere.
> 
> In 2011, expect to see this translate into Android becoming the default development target, even as it becomes the Proletariat's most accessible mobile platform.


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/05/android_beats_apple/


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

Dickhead! He understands nothing!


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

magneze said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/05/android_beats_apple/


That is indeed interesting. I think he's hit the nail on the head too.


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

How? It's a bleedin' corporation, which uses OS against its customers and for its bottom line?

Proletariat and Google in the same sentence? FFS!!!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 5, 2011)

Take your tablets ffs.


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

Just to clarify: when a true Open Source Linux OS for mobiles hits the streets and no "leaking of our data" is present, when one has complete control of what is going on with it - maybe we can start talking of "proletariat's OS"... Until then - what rubbish!!!


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Take your tablets ffs.


 
Screw your head right!


----------



## mauvais (Jan 5, 2011)

What are you on about this time?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 5, 2011)

gorski said:


> Just to clarify: when a true Open Source Linux OS for mobiles hits the streets and no "leaking of our data" is present, when one has complete control of what is going on with it - maybe we can start talking of "proletariat's OS"... Until then - what rubbish!!!



User error.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 5, 2011)

gorski said:


> Just to clarify: when a true Open Source Linux OS for mobiles hits the streets and no "leaking of our data" is present, when one has complete control of what is going on with it - maybe we can start talking of "proletariat's OS"... Until then - what rubbish!!!


 
You might want to look at Nokia's somewhat still born Maemo, basically Debian Linux with a touch screen interface.

And "proletariat's OS" *is* appropriate because Google will dominate the low-to-mid range Smartphone market, appearing on a variety of cheap devices. I don't see that 'proletariat' in *this* context has any connotations of 'complete control for the user' or 'privacy' just of cheapness and mass market.


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

I explained above. Can we have a reason why this is Prol OS? Or is reasoned debate too much to ask for?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 5, 2011)

gorski said:


> I explained above. Can we have a reason why this is Prol OS? Or is reasoned debate too much to ask for?


 
Start a new thread ffs!


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

OK, what's the difference between people and prols in this context?

If people include those with more money - they don't care.

So Prols OS in Corporations' world... honestly...

Lost all sense of direction, it seems to me...


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Start a new thread ffs!


 
Fair enough! But I didn't start it. I merely responded to "journo brain" nonsense...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 5, 2011)

gorski said:


> I explained above. Can we have a reason why this is Prol OS? Or is reasoned debate too much to ask for?


 
because it's cheap and mass market.  To quote wiki:
"The proletariat (from Latin proletarius, a citizen of the lowest class) is a term used to identify a lower social class; a member of such a class is proletarian. Originally it was identified as those people who had no wealth other than their children.".

But this is going wildly off topic. So, sorry rest of thread (((rest of thread)))


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...Operating-System-quot?p=11391425#post11391425


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2011)

gorski said:


> I explained above. Can we have a reason why this is Prol OS? Or is reasoned debate too much to ask for?


When arguing against Android as a Proletarian OS, what definition of Proletarian are you using?


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

See the thread I opened...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 5, 2011)

I keep clicking on this thread looking for news about apps. Instead all I read is people responding to Gorski's extended derail. Can we just ignore him until he starts his own thread which might be of use to others with any problems?

Let's have some apps discussion


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

Already done. And informed ppl following the thread.

Besides, Gorski didn't start it, just responded to someone else starting it...


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

gorski said:


> Fair enough! But I didn't start it.


But you can stop it right now. In fact, I'm positivity insisting.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 5, 2011)

gorski said:


> Just to clarify: when a true Open Source Linux OS for mobiles hits the streets and no "leaking of our data" is present, when one has complete control of what is going on with it - maybe we can start talking of "proletariat's OS"... Until then - what rubbish!!!


 
What the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## gorski (Jan 5, 2011)

I am allergic to tobacco!

Could you cut out this BS finally?!? it is really unbecoming, this herd mentality and jumping on a bandwagon...


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 5, 2011)

gorski said:


> I explained above. Can we have a reason why this is Prol OS? Or is reasoned debate too much to ask for?


There was some reasoned debate on your other thread but you seemed to have ignored it in favour of abusing people.

Please stop disrupting this thread and return to your other thread IF you wish to continue the discussion.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 5, 2011)

gorski said:


> Could you cut out this BS finally?!? it is really unbecoming, this herd mentality and jumping on a bandwagon...



Can you try discussing the topic which is Android apps and not proletarian fucking operating systems?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 6, 2011)

Way to shit up a good thread, idiot cunt.

So, just bought a game from the market. I've bought quite a few things and it's always been just a currency conversion. This time I got hit with a £1.50 debit card usage fee as well. Any ideas? I'm not that bothered, but I'd like to know if this is a change. Have I just not noticed before?


----------



## gorski (Jan 6, 2011)

HEY!!!!!! I have NOT attacked anyone first!!!! In this or any other thread!!! BEE CONTINUED!!!! AFTER I STOPPED!!!!

WHAT KINDA "FAIR" PLAYERS ARE YOU?!? IF YOU AREN'T - THEN I AM NOT THE CUNT ON THIS THREAD!!!

OR ANY OTHER THREAD FOR THAT MATTER!!!

I DEFENDED MYSELF, AFTER A CONTINUED ATTACK!!!!

MM, listen here: if you can not see I was reasoning - you are a sad cunt!!!

There was one person who continued the BS on my thread and to that person I told to start thinking. I was not being "technical" in terms of terminology [I am from Humanities but I deliberately didn't use the jargon - in fact, most of the time I do not!], so it was fairly easy to see my stance, after the long post. Anyone being obnoxious after that is just not worth it. And I told that person so. He provoked. I responded. Full stop. It ended for me at that point. It's FAIR!!! If someone CHOOSES to start s/he must expect that there will be a reaction! If not I suggest visiting a therapist!!!

Now, what the fuck is the matter with you?!? Stupid, mean, childish and just seriously immature - or all of the above?!? Go on, prove me right!!!

And since when is the allegedly left leaning forum allowing this utterly *unfair *and *unjust *attacks to go on and on and on, regardless of what is being said?!?

In this thread, anyone can see, I stopped, after having defended myslef and my position, from some seriously ridiculous "misunderstandings" [reductionist or just totally unrelated to what I have claimed]. Then again* somebody attacks me, no one tells him to stop it*, no one defends me, so I have to. Indeed, this is *the right I would not deny anyone!* This is one of the "constants of the Universe" - the right to defend oneself!

So, WTF?!?

I have contributed to this and other thread but why bother, eh?!? Just fucking herd mentality... FUCK YOU, TOO!!!!

Go on, prove my words, prove just how fair-minded you are...

Because if you do and you are allowed to do so - it really ain't worth it!!!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2011)

tl;dr


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

That's an interesting sounding app


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 6, 2011)

I suspect someone might execute their temp banning app.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2011)

Solid gold


----------



## Idaho (Jan 6, 2011)

Can someone temp ban the tedious twat?


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2011)

gorski said:


> HEY!!!!!! I have NOT attacked anyone first!!!! In this or any other thread!!! BEE CONTINUED!!!! AFTER I STOPPED!!!!
> 
> WHAT KINDA "FAIR" PLAYERS ARE YOU?!? IF YOU AREN'T - THEN I AM NOT THE CUNT ON THIS THREAD!!!


Yes you are and you have been warned repeatedly to stop. Take a 24 hour ban and don't ever come back to this thread because I'm fed up seeing such a useful resource being trashed by your increasingly weird outbursts.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 6, 2011)

I've recently changed my set up again, to a nice simplified layout. I'm using wp clock live wallpaper for the clock, batt statt, extended controls, launcher pro, twitter widget and calwidget. Also using widgetlocker for the custom lock screen.



















Can't be fucked to edit out the personal details.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2011)

After trying them all, Go Launcher has proved to be my fave. Its ace! Their Go SMS app looks ruddy good too - Eme's just installed it.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 6, 2011)

I tried go launcher, it is pretty good, but I preferred the customization and widgets of launcher pro. Still using the go sms app though, hoping they release some more themes.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2011)

There's a lot more to Go Launcher if you persevere. Zillions of home screens, user customisable icons, app folders and a fab scrolling bar at the bottom for accessing your face apps without ever leaving the homescreen. 

The Do SMS looks pretty good too.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 7, 2011)

One of the features I felt it lacked (other than the awesome widget pack) was the ability to set swype actions for the dock icons. For example, pressing the phone icon takes me to dialler, but an upwards swype on it takes me to contacts. Pressing the browse takes me to my homepage, an upwards swype gives me bookmarks.

Mind you, it's early days for Go Launcher and definitely worth keeping an eye, certainly the closest competitor I've seen to Launcher Pro.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 7, 2011)

Some are accusing Launcher Pro of malicious behavior when the app expires www.bit.ly/fQJAVq


----------



## mack (Jan 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Some are accusing Launcher Pro of malicious behavior when the app expires www.bit.ly/fQJAVq


 

from the dev..

"That's my bad actually, I didn't realize that if you had an old LP Beta set as your default, you wouldn't be able to use it to open the market to download a newer version after it expired.
Future versions will automatically send you to the market to get the new version. At this point, the only thing you can do is install ADB and use it to install a newer version, or use ADB to uninstall LP and then install from the market again."


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> One of the features I felt it lacked (other than the awesome widget pack) was the ability to set swype actions for the dock icons. For example, pressing the phone icon takes me to dialler, but an upwards swype on it takes me to contacts. Pressing the browse takes me to my homepage, an upwards swype gives me bookmarks.
> 
> Mind you, it's early days for Go Launcher and definitely worth keeping an eye, certainly the closest competitor I've seen to Launcher Pro.


With Go Launcher you can swipe left to right on the bottom dock and have as many icons as you want there. There is some gestures stuff there but I'm still working it out. 

Oh, and this is the best clock I have across: Simi clock
Time, weather, battery life, launcher - all configurable - in a wonderfully minimalistic interface.






http://www.appbrain.com/app/simi-clock-widget/com.th.android.widget.gTabsimiClock


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2011)

Fiddle about with Launcher Pro and you can apparently make it look like this:






http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=833364&page=11


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 7, 2011)

editor said:


> With Go Launcher you can swipe left to right on the bottom dock and have as many icons as you want there. There is some gestures stuff there but I'm still working it out.
> 
> Oh, and this is the best clock I have across: Simi clock
> Time, weather, battery life, launcher - all configurable - in a wonderfully minimalistic interface.



I've been using Simi Clock for a week or so now, nice innit?

Using Launcher Pro I've got a scrolling dock with 15 icons most of which link to a folder full of apps (one for tools, camera, games etc) plus have a gesture built into the icon to carry out a different task (Open browser, direct dial my wife etc). This frees up so much home screen space that I have no need for more than 4 home screens.

I've been trying out the Miren web browser for a couple of weeks and I'm really liking it a lot.

http://www.appbrain.com/app/miren-browser/cn.miren.browser


----------



## sumimasen (Jan 7, 2011)

How are you printscreening, guys?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 7, 2011)

Miren web browser is great, it's something to do with the (incedibly attractive) MIUI roms isn't it?

If you use Desktop Visualiser in conjunction with Launcher Pro (Go launcher might also work as it lets you resize widgets) you can make tiled homescreens, similar to Windows 7. Not really my bag, but it's a cool idea:









			
				sumimasen said:
			
		

> How are you printscreening, guys?



Using an app called Screenshot, you need to be rooted with superuser permissions.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 7, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> How are you printscreening, guys?


 
You can do screenshots on non rooted phones using MyPhoneExplorer, you'll need the software on your phone and your desktop plus the drivers for your phone installed on your computer. I just tried it now and it works fine...






Desktop software at this link...

http://www.fjsoft.at/en/

Get the phone software from the market.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Miren web browser is great, it's something to do with the (incedibly attractive) MIUI roms isn't it?
> 
> If you use Desktop Visualiser in conjunction with Launcher Pro (Go launcher might also work as it lets you resize widgets) you can make tiled homescreens, similar to Windows 7. Not really my bag, but it's a cool idea:
> 
> ...


 
That's fucking cool


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2011)

Whatever it is my next phone is, I'm going to make sure it has mahoosive memory onboard to fit in all these fucking awesome apps.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 7, 2011)

Right, all these screenshots looks cool, how do I make my phone like that? Is it as simple as loading one of these launcher thingies?

Will I lose HTC sense stuff if I do?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately that's one of the problems of custom launchers, you will lose Sense, although you can change back within seconds by installing the custom launcher. Launcher Pro comes with a widget pack which is very similar to the Sense widgets, but only in the paid version. You'd want to pay for it anyway for the widget resizing, otherwise what's the point of customization?


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 8, 2011)

Have been using last.fm for about a month now and really like it. Had a look at Spotify but wasn't keen on paying the fee so I could have the app on my phone, last.fm's Android app is free.

Though I don't use it at all when out of the house I do use it loads when I'm at home by hooking my phone up to my hi-fi and streaming one of my last.fm radio channels into it via wi-fi.


----------



## Chz (Jan 8, 2011)

I can see that. Last.fm's completely worthless on the move though. I tried, I really, really tried.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 8, 2011)

Chz said:


> I can see that. Last.fm's completely worthless on the move though. I tried, I really, really tried.


 
It works ok on mine - giffgaff/02 in Brighton.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 8, 2011)

Chz said:


> I can see that. Last.fm's completely worthless on the move though. I tried, I really, really tried.


 
Not entrely worthless but I do find it's more use when I can use it over wi-fi. The 5 gig of music on my SD card does me just fine when I'm out and about though so it's ok by me.

The reason I want the app on my phone is so PowerAmp scrobbles the music played to last.fm


----------



## gorski (Jan 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Yes you are and you have been warned repeatedly to stop. Take a 24 hour ban and don't ever come back to this thread because I'm fed up seeing such a useful resource being trashed by your increasingly weird outbursts.


 
I certainly am not a cunt!!!!

But I can see quite a few on this thread and on this forum!!!!

So, really not worth it, when such sad sods are protected after they attack someone.

You have just completely denigrated yourself as a fair player and promoted nothing but power plays.

Therefore I am OFF!!!! What a sad, sad, sad place this has become!!!!


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2011)

gorski said:


> !!!!...!!!!...!!!!...!!!!


You were asked politely to stop posting up your bizarre outbursts. And asked again and again and again. In the end you left me no option but to give you a temp ban in the hope that when you came back you would stop disrupting the thread and ruining what should be a useful resource for posters.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2011)

That SwiftKey predictive keyboard app is *astonishingly* good. I've never seen anything like it -sometimes I barely have to type a thing to get a complete sentence!

Awesome.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 9, 2011)

editor said:


> That SwiftKey predictive keyboard app is *astonishingly* good. I've never seen anything like it -sometimes I barely have to type a thing to get a complete sentence!
> 
> Awesome.


 
The word prediction is very good in Swiftkey but I still end up going back to Swype because I can type faster using it.


----------



## Chz (Jan 9, 2011)

ovaltina said:


> It works ok on mine - giffgaff/02 in Brighton.


 I find the cell handoffs whilst on the train bugger it completely.


----------



## grit (Jan 9, 2011)

Chz said:


> I find the cell handoffs whilst on the train bugger it completely.


 
Streaming audio on a train is asking a bit much to be honest.


----------



## Chz (Jan 10, 2011)

Goddamnit, this is the 21st century! It's not like I'm asking for live video on the train.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 11, 2011)

editor said:


> That SwiftKey predictive keyboard app is *astonishingly* good. I've never seen anything like it -sometimes I barely have to type a thing to get a complete sentence!
> 
> Awesome.



It's ace. I just couldn't get to grips with Swype, so this was a real godsend. I like how it politely asked to scan all my texts, and then knew all my friends names etc. I've been using it for a few months now and it anticipates in uncanny fashion. I guess I probably have a set sentence structure or something.

Can I re-ask a question that got lost when gorski was disrupting the thread? I noticed that the Market (or possibly it's my bank) seems to charge a £1.50 fee for using a debit card. Has it always done this? Anyone noticed? If I link my Google checkout account to a credit card it doesn't charge a fee.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 11, 2011)

Chz said:


> Goddamnit, this is the 21st century! It's not like I'm asking for live video on the train.


 
UK 3G networks are massively oversubscribed. Abroad you'd probably have no problems, and enough buffer to cover cell changes.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

You can browse Android apps and reviews here: 

http://www.appbrain.com/
http://www.appstorehq.com/
http://appoke.com/


----------



## dogroughzine (Jan 11, 2011)

i've heard TweetDeck mentioned previously in this thread. I was excited to try out this app as use it for Windows and Ubuntu so am very used to it. I was disappointed to find that there's no way of getting a "trending topics" panel like on the computer based versions? i know it's not a major thing but i found it really useful. also is there any way of viewing the photos etc posted from facebook statuses without going into the separate facebook app or internet browser?

ta


----------



## mack (Jan 11, 2011)

I found Tweetdeck to be a bit clunky so I've gone back to the official app.

Google goggles has been updated, now able to solve soduko puzzles in a jiffy.


----------



## dogroughzine (Jan 11, 2011)

mack said:


> I found Tweetdeck to be a bit clunky so I've gone back to the official app.



i'm the same now, i just liked the option to post to both facebook and twitter at the same or individually, as sometimes there's stuff i don't want to put on facebook and vice versa. anyway yeah, the official twitter app's pretty good but the facebook one really needs a good widget!


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

This could be handy, although $6.95 is a hefty price.



> Source code editor for webmasters.
> 
> Syntax highlighting for HTML, CSS and JavaScript files.
> Built-in preview feature and virtual keys for tags and popular keyphrases. Dark and light color schemes available.










http://www.appbrain.com/app/webmaster`s-html-editor/com.welant.webmaster


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 12, 2011)

Is beebplayer not available any more. I can't find it in the market. Using T-Mobile. I can watch there programs on the actual BBC website though.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Is beebplayer not available any more. I can't find it in the market. Using T-Mobile. I can watch there programs on the actual BBC website though.


I just watch it on the website, so there's no need for an app.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 12, 2011)

What's the name of the app for the other terrestrial channels?

Today at work a colleague was holding up two bits of wood and people were gathered round stroking their chins and guestimating the width - he needed 38mm.\

So I downloaded a *free* app called Tape ruler. It wouldn't be much use on any big jobs but will quickly measure anything less than 8cm (3 1/8 inches).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 12, 2011)

not so much an app but http://m.tvcatchup.com/ is freeview on your phone pretty much 

That version doesnt use flash either


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 12, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Is beebplayer not available any more. I can't find it in the market. Using T-Mobile. I can watch there programs on the actual BBC website though.


 
hasnt been available for  a while


----------



## Fingers (Jan 12, 2011)

OK I have had mine a week, installed about eight apps and now it is telling me the phone's memory only has 14mb left


----------



## Fingers (Jan 12, 2011)

ok i moved all the apps i could to the SD card and now have 38 whole mb free


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 12, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> not so much an app but http://m.tvcatchup.com/ is freeview on your phone pretty much
> 
> That version doesnt use flash either


 
What does it use? Whatever it is it seems to work.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 12, 2011)

Not for me it doesn't. What version of android are you all on? I'm using 2.1 at the minute beside it gives much better battery life.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> What does it use? Whatever it is it seems to work.


 
H264. I use it all the time on my iPad and its fuckin ace


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 13, 2011)

How's about an app that allows the phone to be used as it should.

I've completely wiped my phone with an 8gb sd card and it still wont let me add music as it says there's no space.

One is not amused.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I've completely wiped my phone with an 8gb sd card and it still wont let me add music as it says there's no space.



Did you first format your card in the phone like you're supposed to do?



cliche guevara said:


> Not for me it doesn't. What version of android are you all on? I'm using 2.1 at the minute beside it gives much better battery life.


 It definitely works under 2.2 which offers better battery life anyway.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 13, 2011)

2.2 should give better battery life, but the custom roms available for the	 OSF all have battery life issues.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been wondering about getting a bigger SD card. If I did that would it simply be a matter of saving the existing content on to my PC using the USB link and then putting them on the new card from the PC? Or is there something more complicated than that? I am new to smartphones.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 13, 2011)

That will work


----------



## salem (Jan 13, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Can I re-ask a question that got lost when gorski was disrupting the thread? I noticed that the Market (or possibly it's my bank) seems to charge a £1.50 fee for using a debit card. Has it always done this? Anyone noticed? If I link my Google checkout account to a credit card it doesn't charge a fee.


 
Yes, this happened to me too. I'm with Natwest and bought an app from a Swedish developer (charged in SEK). The app was about the same as the fee Natwest for using my card for a foreign currency transaction. I'm pretty bad at checking my statements so not sure if it's happened before or if this is just a new thing with Natwest or something.

I'm almost certain I paid for it using my google checkout account (is there any other way for market purchased apps?)

With paypal if you purchase something in another currency they convert it themselves and charge your card in your home currency which avoids bank charges. I hope this was a one off or something as it'd be a big problem if this fee was widespread and would piss on the international nature of apps.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 13, 2011)

salem said:


> Yes, this happened to me too. I'm with Natwest and bought an app from a Swedish developer (charged in SEK).



Ah! It was an app bought in dollars! That explains it then. Thanks.


----------



## salem (Jan 13, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Ah! It was an app bought in dollars! That explains it then. Thanks.



Still, not something I'd considered. I would expect the marketplace and google checkout to deal with currencies. If I pay someone in $ on paypal the  money is taken from my account in GBP and paypal deals with the conversion. It really must work that way in the android market place too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2011)

So what's the best keyboard for typing on Android?

I don't use text prediction....what I'm looking for is the most responsive and accurate keyboard.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> So what's the best keyboard for typing on Android?
> 
> I don't use text prediction....what I'm looking for is the most responsive and accurate keyboard.


I used to be totally anti predictive text but Swiftkey is sensational, the best on any platform.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2011)

seconded, I tried it after your suggestion Ed and I completely love it


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2011)

Predictive text is no good for me as I type mainly in some kind of informal Welsh.

I find that the keyboard in sense has slightly small keys that could be bigger...


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Predictive text is no good for me as I type mainly in some kind of informal Welsh.
> 
> I find that the keyboard in sense has slightly small keys that could be bigger...


It learns as you type and will suggest the words you use most, regardless of whether they're 'proper' ones or not. My Polish mate said it has no problem switching between the languages when he's using it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2011)

editor said:


> It learns as you type and will suggest the words you use most, regardless of whether they're 'proper' ones or not. My Polish mate said it has no problem switching between the languages when he's using it.


 
Ah, really. I'd dismissed it but may as well give it a go then. Ta.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 14, 2011)

I know it's old news but I've just installed google sky map and it's fantastic!

Can't wait to try it out at my parents this weekend. They live in the middle of nowhere so fingers crossed for a cloud free night.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 14, 2011)

Chester Copperpot said:


> I know it's old news but I've just installed google sky map and it's fantastic!
> 
> Can't wait to try it out at my parents this weekend. They live in the middle of nowhere so fingers crossed for a cloud free night.



I kept having to check it cos i couldt believe i could see a planet.


----------



## bmd (Jan 15, 2011)

Tripadvisor is a great app for finding a decent hotel or restaurant in an unfamiliar city.


----------



## Stig (Jan 15, 2011)

Back on this thread now with my new Desire Z. It's awesome!  I love it so much i keep buying it presents.  (spare battery, rubbery coat, etc etc.)

My poor old g1 couldn't download anything at all for the last few months, as it gradually failed.

Anyway, the sims 3, for one dollar, is absolutely amazing. http://simsgalore.co.uk/ea-android-sale-the-sims-3-99¢/ 
Never seen anything like it. So impressive for a phone game. I'd say the graphics, playability etc have got to be every bit as good as they are for the gamecube, in a slightly smaller game world, if that makes sense.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 15, 2011)

Best game I've played in ages is Game Dev Story, a simulation of a game development company. Brilliant pacing, plenty to keep you occupied but not overwhelming, perfect mobile game.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 16, 2011)

Installed Simi Folder yesterday and have found it to be a worthy replacement for Folder Organiser mainly for the nicer UI and the pop ups it creates for the folders. As per the update yesterday it can now be used in conjunction with the dock icons in Launcher Pro.

http://www.appbrain.com/app/simi-folder-widget/com.th.android.widget.SiMiFolder


----------



## salem (Jan 16, 2011)

Google Translate gets conversation mode.

I've always found Google Translate to be one of the wow apps. It already has voice recognition and voice synthasis so you have a universal translator.

Now it works in actual conversation mode (Spanish/English only for now), so you speak English the phone speaks Spanish, they speak Spanish and the phone speaks English.

I've tried the one way translation with a Spanish friend in the past and they were pretty impressed with the quality and accuracy of the translation.

Background noise, speed, roaming data costs etc are still a problem. But give it 3-5 years and IMHO we'll have proper universal translation.


----------



## salem (Jan 16, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I kept having to check it cos i couldt believe i could see a planet.


 
Jupiter? I was totally amazed too (it was about the only thing I could see from my place in London).

Skymap is absolutely amazing. The 'find a star/planet/constellation' function is cool too. Amazes me just how smooth and slick it is.

There is a similar app called flight pro which superimposes information on the screen of where flights have come from/are going, speed, height etc. Doesn't work on all planes but cool none the less.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2011)

salem said:


> Google Translate gets conversation mode.
> 
> I've always found Google Translate to be one of the wow apps. It already has voice recognition and voice synthasis so you have a universal translator.
> 
> ...


 
All well and good, but until Google Voice understands British English it's all a little worthless for me. It only just gets me if I do a really over the top Yank accent.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2011)

Redeyes said:


> Installed Simi Folder yesterday and have found it to be a worthy replacement for Folder Organiser mainly for the nicer UI and the pop ups it creates for the folders. As per the update yesterday it can now be used in conjunction with the dock icons in Launcher Pro.
> 
> http://www.appbrain.com/app/simi-folder-widget/com.th.android.widget.SiMiFolder


The folders in Go Launcher are much nicer.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 16, 2011)

editor said:


> The folders in Go Launcher are much nicer.


 
Can you add folders to your dock in Go? For example can I have a games icon in my dock that if I touch it opens a folder that has all my games in it?

I tried it (Go launcher) the other day but couldn't seem to figure out how to do it, all I could do was create a 'Games' folder that I could put on my desktop but not in the dock. Having the folders in my scrolling dock is what I need.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2011)

These screenshots make me realise how much I hate the HTC sense bottom bar. It's entirely irrational but it seems to make me annoyed just looking at it.

How queer.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like a BASH shell to work from.

Any recommendations?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 16, 2011)

salem said:


> Google Translate gets conversation mode.


 
I thought it was shit. I don't have a strong regional accent and it still struggled to understand what I was saying almost everytime.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 16, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I would like a BASH shell to work from.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Only used ConnectBot but it does what I need (not that I need it that often).   Only complaint is that the font is tiny on a phone (nexus one).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 16, 2011)

I got the McDonalds finder app.


----------



## dogroughzine (Jan 18, 2011)

G_S said:


> I got the McDonalds finder app.


 
i hate to admit it, but this will be useful to me haha


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 18, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Only used ConnectBot but it does what I need (not that I need it that often).   Only complaint is that the font is tiny on a phone (nexus one).


 
Cheers, I shall have a play.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 18, 2011)

I installed Gingerbread Keyboard seems to work quite well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a half decent sat nav program. Navigation is ace, but came unstuck slightly the other day when the road was shut and i couldn't get a data connection, so something with locally stored maps would be cool.

Downloaded a torrent of co-pilot, but it doesn't seem to work on 2.2.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2011)

Twitdroid is the best Twitter app I've used on any platform and I've used millions of 'em. It's well worth the £2.30 or whatever it was it cost.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Twitdroid is the best Twitter app I've used on any platform and I've used millions of 'em. It's well worth the £2.30 or whatever it was it cost.


 
I've only used Tweetdeck, what makes this better? I'm assuming you mean Twidroyd Pro?



Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## cybershot (Jan 19, 2011)

G_S said:


> Can anyone recommend a half decent sat nav program. Navigation is ace, but came unstuck slightly the other day when the road was shut and i couldn't get a data connection, so something with locally stored maps would be cool.
> 
> Downloaded a torrent of co-pilot, but it doesn't seem to work on 2.2.



Pretty sure there is something that allows you to use http://www.openstreetmap.org/ I read about it a while back but never bookmarked the howto.

EDIT: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Android#Android_software_supporting_OpenStreetMap


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2011)

Redeyes said:


> I've only used Tweetdeck, what makes this better? I'm assuming you mean Twidroyd Pro?


The killer feature is that you can have a split pane page and instantly preview webages that are referenced in tweets. 



Redeyes said:


> Posted via Tapatalk


You want to turn that off.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 19, 2011)

SwiftKey support very good. Got back to me within two days, acknowledged bug and promised a fix within three days.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 19, 2011)

editor said:


> You want to turn that off.


 
Will do!

Posted via.....


----------



## bmd (Jan 20, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> These screenshots make me realise how much I hate the HTC sense bottom bar. It's entirely irrational but it seems to make me annoyed just looking at it.
> 
> How queer.


 
Try the Miui AU rom. It lets you change just about everything on the phone. The best part about it for me is the swipe down notifications bar. It has everything that an app like Extended Controls has on it and other stuff like a torch that uses the flash bulb. Really great rom, it's made my Desire a much better phone. Or try Launcher Pro.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> These screenshots make me realise how much I hate the HTC sense bottom bar. It's entirely irrational but it seems to make me annoyed just looking at it.


Get Go Launcher  (or any one of the many excellent launcher apps) and it's gone gone gone! That's the beauty of Android - you're not stuck with the one UI.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 20, 2011)

It was mentioned many many pages back, but TuneIn Radio is an awesome thing. It has thousands of stations available, from every continent (including Antarctica!), and a pretty useful interface to find them.

Edit: According to the website, it's over 40,000 stations. Oh and if you search on an artist or song, it returns a list of stations currently playing them


----------



## youbeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone used Calengoo: http://android.calengoo.com/ - I've never really got on with Jorte and am looking for a new calendar


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried loads of calendars before deciding on the Pure Grid calendar.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 20, 2011)

What is Tapatalk anyway, I always get it when I go to forums, I always say no because I don't know what it is or does.


----------



## magneze (Jan 20, 2011)

cybershot said:


> What is Tapatalk anyway, I always get it when I go to forums, I always say no because I don't know what it is or does.


It's an app for reading and posting on forums. Very good.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 21, 2011)

magneze said:


> It's an app for reading and posting on forums. Very good.


 
Any cop for use on Urban?


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 21, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Any cop for use on Urban?


 
I'm using it now to post this and don't have any complaints at all


----------



## magneze (Jan 21, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Any cop for use on Urban?


I posted that with it. It's much better than using a browser on a small screen.


----------



## madamv (Jan 21, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It was mentioned many many pages back, but TuneIn Radio is an awesome thing. It has thousands of stations available, from every continent (including Antarctica!), and a pretty useful interface to find them.
> 
> Edit: According to the website, it's over 40,000 stations. Oh and if you search on an artist or song, it returns a list of stations currently playing them


 
My Tunein keeps dropping....   very annoying when dog walking and wanting something to listen to...   any tips?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I'm toying with the idea of moving to Android so have some questions:

What's the best Twitter app?
Is there an official Facebook app?
What's the task apps like, suggestions?
Same as above for note taking?
Any good PIM apps like the old Agendus which integrate Calendaring, tasks etc?
Honest answers on what playing music on it is like compared to the iPhone.
Same as above for films/tv progs?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ok I'm toying with the idea of moving to Android so have some questions:
> 
> What's the best Twitter app?
> Is there an official Facebook app?
> ...


 
Twitter app: Twidroid Pro or Tweetdeck seem to be the most popular. The official Twitter app serves me fine.
Facebook: Yes, there is an official app. Don't use Facebook so have no idea whether it's any good. There are loads of unofficial apps too.
Tasks: Astrid Task manager is brilliant.
Note taking: Evernote is popular, but there are loads.
PIM: Jorte is supposed to be good but I don't use one personally.
Music: imo the UI and sync aren't as pretty, but everything else is great. There loads of choice on players too so you're bound to find something that works for you.
Video: Haven't used an iPhone for this so honestly couldn't say, but as above, there are loads of different players, and excellent streaming capabilities. 

If you want to check out individual apps have a look on www.appbrain.com for an online Android Marketplace.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah cheers...yeah Evernote is ok, I use 2do on my iPhone, simply one of the best task managers I've used, would like something similar...


----------



## cybershot (Jan 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ok I'm toying with the idea of moving to Android so have some questions:
> 
> What's the best Twitter app?
> Is there an official Facebook app?
> ...



I use tweetcaster for twitter, useful function on it where you can 'zip' people for a period of time, useful if you don't want to know sports results and what not.
yes facebook is preinstalled.
theres loads of task managers, you don't really need one thou.
I actually use txt files with dropbox for note taking, bit weird i know.
google calendar is intergrated if your prepared to use it, i sync it with my outlook also for work stuff and they both talk to each other via the google calendar sync app on the pc
never used an iphone, but ever had issues playing music. I use a payed app thou called playerpro, it's not very expensive.
avis don't work out the box, you need to use a different player for that, something like rockplayer or vplayer. Anything encoded for iphone will play superbly. Most stuff will get resized fine etc, but I tend to re-encode anything I intend to watch on the phone so the filezile, resolution and frames are all ideal. I use handbrake to do this on the pc.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ok I'm toying with the idea of moving to Android so have some questions:


_What's the best Twitter app?_ - There's loads of good apps, but the most fully featured - and the best I've used on any platform - is TWIDROYD. 
_Is there an official Facebook app?_ Yes. It's more or less identical to the iPhone one (although it sometimes has to play catch up with some minor updates)
_What's the task apps like, suggestions? _Not used any, but Astrid is one of many that's supposed to be very good.
_Same as above for note taking?_ I use a mix of SimpleText/Flicknote which syncs my notes into the cloud/desktop automatically. SpringPad is also very good.
_Any good PIM apps like the old Agendus which integrate Calendaring, tasks etc?_  Slightly better than the iPhone's offering, but still miles behind what Palm used to offer.
_Honest answers on what playing music on it is like compared to the iPhone_. No real difference except you don't have to use fucking iTunes and you can choose from a range of great players.

If you're after the slickest smoothest mobile experience, then the iPhone 4 is the way to go. But if you want to be able to choose a handset with the features  that best suits your personal needs and be able to organise things to suit the way you work - as well as customise the thing to exactly how you want - then Android is streets ahead.


----------



## sumimasen (Jan 22, 2011)

Twidroyd is my favourite twitter client of all time, and the free version seems to be the same as the Pro or am I missing something?! 

For tasks and notes, I'm surprised no-one has mentioned Colornote - very slick and probably my most used app. 

Facebook app is very good, though features that lack that annoy me for some reason is that you can't tag photos, and you can't see who has 'liked' something. Yeah, not dealbreakers.  

Music - same quality as iphone imho. TV too, youtube and Tvcatchup.com work very well.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 22, 2011)

AK Notepad is great for making notes.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 22, 2011)

You can see who has liked something now. But you still can't tag photos.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Twidroyd is my favourite twitter client of all time, and the free version seems to be the same as the Pro or am I missing something?!


You get multiple accounts and "no in-app promotions."

http://twidroyd.com/features/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2011)

editor said:


> _What's the best Twitter app?_ - There's loads of good apps, but the most fully featured - and the best I've used on any platform - is TWIDROYD.
> _Is there an official Facebook app?_ Yes. It's more or less identical to the iPhone one (although it sometimes has to play catch up with some minor updates)
> _What's the task apps like, suggestions? _Not used any, but Astrid is one of many that's supposed to be very good.
> _Same as above for note taking?_ I use a mix of SimpleText/Flicknote which syncs my notes into the cloud/desktop automatically. SpringPad is also very good.
> ...



Cheers for the feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone tried Go Launcher EX? I know some have tried the standard version but what about this new EX build?



> Hi everyone ! This is an important announcement about GO Launcher . As some guys said , we can’t find GO Launcher in android market at this time . That’s because we are developing the new version supporting themes and it’s a whole new version from previous versions . We recode every section of GO Launcher and enable them to support themes . But this causes an issue that the old version can not update to new version smoothly .



http://golauncher.goforandroid.com/category/announcements/


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow - that looks good!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2011)

That's looks very cool


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2011)

I cant work out if you're supposed to uninstall the current GoLauncher and then install the new version or just install on top.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 22, 2011)

I didn't have it already so just downloaded the ex version from the market. Uninstalled LauncherPro and will see what this is like. Looks good so far!


----------



## sumimasen (Jan 23, 2011)

I have multiple accounts and no ads in my free version!


----------



## Mation (Jan 23, 2011)

editor said:


> I used to be totally anti predictive text but Swiftkey is sensational, the best on any platform.


Yep - it's very good indeed.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 23, 2011)

The new GoLancher is very good looking, but still not as versatile as Launcher Pro Plus, no overlapping widgets and limited grid spaces are a dealbreaker. LPP just got some beautiful new screen transitions, and should be getting a gmail app next week.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 23, 2011)

editor said:


> I used to be totally anti predictive text but Swiftkey is sensational, the best on any platform.


 
I'm using swype and I love it. If you want to see your choice insulted see here  SwiftKey for Android is like Swype, but for hyper-conservative Amish types that love tap-tap-tapping

Swype is particularly great on long words because everything is written with a squiggle and it barely makes any difference how long the word is. For those who don't know, you write on swype by tracing a line through the keys that spell the word. It's great


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2011)

Go Launcher has made a massive difference to the appearance of my experia mini.  Cheers for that


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 24, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> The new GoLancher is very good looking, but still not as versatile as Launcher Pro Plus, no overlapping widgets and limited grid spaces are a dealbreaker. LPP just got some beautiful new screen transitions, and should be getting a gmail app next week.


 
A couple of weeks ago I'd have loved fancy screen transitions and more space on my screens but as of a couple of days ago I've dumped a load of apps I never use, put all my most used apps into folders on my scrolling dock and cut my homescreen count down to 3. Interestingly battery life has improved and the phone is working like a dream, it would quite often freeze on waking when I was using LPP and had 6 homescreens.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 24, 2011)

Redeyes said:


> A couple of weeks ago I'd have loved fancy screen transitions and more space on my screens but as of a couple of days ago I've dumped a load of apps I never use, put all my most used apps into folders on my scrolling dock and cut my homescreen count down to 3. Interestingly battery life has improved and the phone is working like a dream, it would quite often freeze on waking when I was using LPP and had 6 homescreens.


 
Same here - except I'm using launcher pro without animations, scrolling wallpaper and widgets (except simi for the clock and battery, and a couple of photo frames). My phone (Orange san fran) has only got a 600mhz processor but it now runs like a whippet.

My previous phone was an HTC Hero, with a slightly slower processor, but came with Android 2.1, stuffed full of widgets and HTC sense, which made it lag like a bastard until I flashed a vanilla Froyo rom on it.

Manufacturers should start shipping budget phones with tweaked settings that reflect their capabilities... that way a lot more people would be happy with them


----------



## salem (Jan 24, 2011)

Agreed, I don't like how I can uninstall everything except the crap Orange has preloaded. I know I can flash the ROM but even being a technical sort I don't really like the risk of buggering my phone or the possible security implications that *may* have.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 24, 2011)

salem said:


> Agreed, I don't like how I can uninstall everything except the crap Orange has preloaded. I know I can flash the ROM but even being a technical sort I don't really like the risk of buggering my phone or the possible security implications that *may* have.


 
This annoys me as well - lots of apps that I'll never use and which I cannot uninstall.  Miss BP also got her Desire from Orange but my Desire came pre-installed with twice as much crap as hers.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got a ton of utterly useless crap on my Orange Desire. The fuckers.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2011)

editor said:


> I cant work out if you're supposed to uninstall the current GoLauncher and then install the new version or just install on top.



I updated this morning and I downloaded the new one and it then asked me to backup my settings on GoLauncher before going in to GoLauncher Ex and opening my backup settings. Finally I then unistalled Golauncher

It didn't move everything across - such as my weather skin - but quickly fixed


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 24, 2011)

editor said:


> I've got a ton of utterly useless crap on my Orange Desire. The fuckers.


 
Carphone warehouse supplied me with an unlocked stock unit. 

Why not just flash it to get rid of it?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2011)

G_S said:


> Carphone warehouse supplied me with an unlocked stock unit.
> 
> Why not just flash it to get rid of it?


It's unlocked but the whole rooting thing gives me the heebeegeebees.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 24, 2011)

editor said:


> It's unlocked but the whole rooting thing gives me the heebeegeebees.


 
How come? You're far from a Luddite?


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 24, 2011)

Flashing doesn't feel too dangerous to me, but then I've done it to three phones now. 

You have to back up your existing set up before you start, so that if something goes wrong you can go into recovery (same as a bios on a computer) and restore your previous settings. This also means if you need to sell your phone or send it to the manufacturer or phone company, they won't know it's been flashed to a new rom.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2011)

G_S said:


> How come? You're far from a Luddite?


I just need my phone too much to fanny about with it right now and can't be arsed to start reinstalling everything. Besides, I'm probably going to get one of those mo'fo'  new dual core monsters soon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 24, 2011)

This has probably been answered someone already, but is there a Twitter app that lets you switch between different ID's depending which account want to tweet as, without having to login and out all the time?


----------



## salem (Jan 24, 2011)

This tapatalk app, I can't seem to find the free version - only a paid version. Is there a free version about?


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 24, 2011)

salem said:


> This tapatalk app, I can't seem to find the free version - only a paid version. Is there a free version about?


 
Have you tried getting it via the Tapatalk site?

http://www.tapatalk.com/mobile.php#android


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 24, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This has probably been answered someone already, but is there a Twitter app that lets you switch between different ID's depending which account want to tweet as, without having to login and out all the time?


 
I'm pretty sure Tweetdeck can do it. I have it and looking at the account set up section there's a button so I can add another Twitter account.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This has probably been answered someone already, but is there a Twitter app that lets you switch between different ID's depending which account want to tweet as, without having to login and out all the time?


Yes. Tweetdeck, Twidroyd, Seesmic amongst many others.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 24, 2011)

Dropbox


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 24, 2011)

editor said:


> Besides, I'm probably going to get one of those mo'fo'  new dual core monsters soon.


 
Sweet!

Although have you found youre desire to be slow for yet. Yet to find any app that challenges my HD yet.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 29, 2011)

Not mine, but just saw this setup on another forum, it's the best I've seen for a while. Unfortunately the bloke who made it's blog is all in German, so I haven't a clue how it's done.






















I particularly like what he's done with the notification bar, although can't work out whether it's hidden and replaced with very small widgets, or blended.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2011)

And this is why I love android.


----------



## Junglist (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for ChompSMS, it rocks, just like sms in my old iPhone!

Catch That Bus - lists bus times by service number and finds your nearest bus stop via gps, shows you bus stops on a map. you can save as a fave for quick access, really neat app.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Not mine, but just saw this setup on another forum, it's the best I've seen for a while. Unfortunately the bloke who made it's blog is all in German, so I haven't a clue how it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very nice, have you tried Google translating the site?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah I have but he doesn't really explain how it's done. There's a download pack on there, but it's just screenshots. I gather that you can build this sort of thing with Desktop Visualizer, but I'm not really creative enough to make my own.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Yeah I have but he doesn't really explain how it's done. There's a download pack on there, but it's just screenshots. I gather that you can build this sort of thing with Desktop Visualizer, but I'm not really creative enough to make my own.


 
Ah right, don't suppose there's an email or a way of contacting him?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 30, 2011)

The blog is here if you're interested.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2011)

What's Android like in terms of news apps? Is there a decent BBC news website app, Guardian, Sky news, Indy, US channels like CBS and CNN?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, all of the above. I also have _World News_ which has most world newspapers on it and you can set up your own selections within it.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2011)

I use Newspapers - which gives me access to just about all of the UK papers and many international ones - and the Guardian Anywhere which downloads the whole thing for offline reading overnight.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 1, 2011)

Guardian Anywhere is awesome. And free.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 1, 2011)

editor said:


> I use Newspapers - which gives me access to just about all of the UK papers and many international ones - and the Guardian Anywhere which downloads the whole thing for offline reading overnight.


 Can't find an app just called Newspapers... is it Newspapers UK or something like that?


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2011)

It's deffo called Newspapers.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice one ed, that's a cool app!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2011)

Cheers folks! My mulling over going Android continues...


----------



## mack (Feb 1, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> Can't find an app just called Newspapers... is it Newspapers UK or something like that?


 
http://www.appbrain.com/search?q=Newspapers


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cheers folks! My mulling over going Android continues...


 
Do it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2011)

G_S said:


> Do it!


 
Heh I'm a good few months away from a decision...waiting to see what the new handsets are like also (none of the current really appeal)


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2011)

Android is taking over - and more app developers are likely to follow the market. 

43% of all smartphone purchases in the States are now Android 












http://www.androidguys.com/2011/02/01/nielsen-43-percent-smart-phone-purchases-android/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like Google are readying themselves for an app store explosion too:



> We've already heard of some changes that Google's planning to make to boost app purchases in the Android Market, and it looks like it's now also undertaking a considerable in-house effort to increase the number of quality apps that are available. According to The Wall Street Journal, Google is planning to hire "dozens" of software engineers, product managers, user-interface experts and "others who have ideas for mobile apps," and it's apparently already shifted some of its current employees to work in this new "apps lab."
> 
> As you might expect, that's being done at least in part to close the so-called "app gap" with Apple, and it looks like the new apps will reach far beyond Google's usual properties -- the WSJ even specifically mentions games as one area they'll focus on. The apps would also apparently all be free (but possibly ad-supported), and Google is said to be trying to woo developers with its distribution power, noting that it will be able to promote the apps in the Android Market and even have them pre-installed on many phones.


----------



## mack (Feb 2, 2011)

Android Honeycomb sort of unveiled, might be a few surprises.. possible online app store..choose your apps and install them via the web without even touching the phone and also an online streaming music service. Should be good anyway.

Watch live here at 6pm

http://www.youtube.com/android


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 2, 2011)

With the sheer number of apps available I'm like this idea. 



> Google's last Android-centric event, Google I/O in the middle of last year, treated us to a pair of delectable demos that may now finally be turning into mobile realities. One was a web client for the Android Market with OTA installations -- you just browse to an app you want to install while on your desktop and choose to push it to your Android device -- and the other was a cloud-based music backup and streaming service. The latter has since picked up the moniker of Google Music in subsequent rumors, and today both are receiving some speculative support for a launch at tomorrow's Honeycomb event. Android and Me has an insider source claiming the web-based Android Market is finally ready to roll out, whereas BusinessWeek reports Andy Rubin is heading up Google's digital music team and also has software ready for release, potentially at some point this month. Given the importance of both new additions, it's highly logical for Google to at least announce and show them off once more tomorrow. Then we can get back to waiting for the next Android update.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2011)

mack said:


> Android Honeycomb sort of unveiled, might be a few surprises.. possible online app store..choose your apps and install them via the web without even touching the phone and also an online streaming music service. Should be good anyway.
> 
> Watch live here at 6pm
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/android



Watching now. That new store and buy then auto download on the phone is VERY nice. Google have stepped up the look of the marketplace nicely. Apple have a real fight on their hands to get their lead back.


----------



## mack (Feb 2, 2011)

Online app store.. check!


----------



## hiccup (Feb 5, 2011)

My old phone had the TouchPal keyboard installed, which I loved. It's not in the marketplace at the moment, but just tracked down the APK. Am very happy to have it back. Being able to slide keys up and down for caps/numbers is such a good idea, and the three keyboard layouts are nifty too.


----------



## Redeyes (Feb 5, 2011)

30 new levels on Angry Birds!


----------



## fogbat (Feb 5, 2011)

Weird. On Froyo, on a Samsung Galaxy S. Unrooted. I just managed to do a screen capture, while looking at a text message conversation, and I don't know how. It's saved into a new directory called ScreenCapture.

I'm not aware of having installed any apps that will do this. 

Confusing - I didn't think this was possible.


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 6, 2011)

That's really odd Fogbat. There is currently no known way to printscreen on an unrooted Android!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've downloaded a really good spectrum emulator called marvin. Obviously it's only really any good with a phone with a keyboard although there is a touch screen joystick. All the roms can be located within the app itself so no pissing around outside of the application. Jetset Willy is as annoying as it ever was!  off to see if Rapscallion is on there. School Daze is.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 6, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Weird. On Froyo, on a Samsung Galaxy S. Unrooted. I just managed to do a screen capture, while looking at a text message conversation, and I don't know how. It's saved into a new directory called ScreenCapture.
> 
> I'm not aware of having installed any apps that will do this.
> 
> Confusing - I didn't think this was possible.


 
Apparently holding back and home takes a screenshot on Samsung's TouchWiz UI.


----------



## Redeyes (Feb 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> That's really odd Fogbat. There is currently no known way to printscreen on an unrooted Android!



You can do it with MyPhoneExplorer. Though it does need to be connected to a PC to do it.

http://androidforums.com/android-ap...anage-your-phone-via-pc-now-also-android.html


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2011)

Seems that the problem of fragmentation is being dealt with - and the angry Birds developers have found a solution too, with a simple 'toggle switch' for graphics. :



> Android fragmentation takes several forms: differing processor power, screen size and performance, operating system version, memory size, keyboard type, and button placement. Google is trying to smooth over some of the issues with a new interface, called the fragment of all things, set to debut in Android 3.0 "Honeycomb."
> 
> Apple has minimized resolution complications by exactly doubling the number of pixels in each dimension of the iPhone 4's screen, a move that makes some simple doubling math work to ease compatibility. Android devices use a much broader variety of screen sizes, though, even before the new generation of tablets arrive, and Google has sought to build a more flexible user interface foundation that automatically adapts elements such as menu options to screen sizes.
> 
> ...


----------



## magneze (Feb 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Apparently holding back and home takes a screenshot on Samsung's TouchWiz UI.


 yep, works for me too.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

I managed to get angry birds in to portrait mode the other day, by turning my phone at the right time. Looked mental.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2011)

Bought my first game yesterday after downloading the demo from the online app store. Robo Denfense, got stuck over the weekend with no 3g and nothing to do for hour, not picked up a mobile game for any length of time since snake, but was ready to buy it by the end. Found myself playing it this morning, despite my PC being next to me. It's proper addictive! 






Link


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Bought my first game yesterday after downloading the demo from the online app store. Robo Denfense, got stuck over the weekend with no 3g and nothing to do for hour, not picked up a mobile game for any length of time since snake, but was ready to buy it by the end. Found myself playing it this morning, despite my PC being next to me. It's proper addictive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here is a good one for your pc too.
http://www.handdrawngames.com/DesktopTD/Game.asp


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 7, 2011)

Surely one of the best apps out there - Audiogalaxy.

1. Install on your PC and let it sync with your music folder
2. Install app on your phone 
3. Play all your PC music over your phone (up to 200,000 tracks as long as your PC is turned on and internet connection is active)

An utterly brilliant app in my opinion with a solid phone gui. No need to block up your SD card with music or carry around a separate mp3 player. Also has support for Last FM and automatically imports any iTunes playlists.

And it's free and ad free 

http://www.audiogalaxy.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> Surely one of the best apps out there - Audiogalaxy.
> 
> 1. Install on your PC and let it sync with your music folder
> 2. Install app on your phone
> ...


 
Nice idea, but don't think I'd trust my 3g connection to be robust enough for it. Could be nice round somebodies house, you want to play them tune and you're on their wifi.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 7, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Nice idea, but don't think I'd trust my 3g connection to be robust enough for it. Could be nice round somebodies house, you want to play them tune and you're on their wifi.


 
I'm on 3 and it seems to work fine. No harm in trying


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2011)

I dunno, I just distrust things that use data connections if there is an alternative. Sure no harm in trying, but I want a few Gbs of Mp3s with me just in case.

Funnily enough whilst on the subject I had my first ball ache with Google Navigation at the weekend, road closed, no data signal and despite having some local maps cached, refused to work out a new route. It's a shame as it's better then dedicated sat nav I had before most of the time (really like the saterlite view when at rounder abouts and the like) and seemed smarter at working out routes, but until the UK has blanket 3g coverage, it's not an alternative.


----------



## salem (Feb 7, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> Surely one of the best apps out there - Audiogalaxy.
> 
> 1. Install on your PC and let it sync with your music folder
> 2. Install app on your phone
> ...


 
That looks pretty cool. I loved Audio Galaxy back in the day, one of the best music downloading services.

Shame I've moved almost entirely to streaming music services like spotify though.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 7, 2011)

last.fm is going subscription from Feb 15, but existing users automatically get a 3 month, free trial.



> From February 15 you will need to be a subscriber to listen to Last.fm Radio stations on devices, including your Last.fm Android app.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 7, 2011)

meh, never used Last.fm anyway  In fact for some time i thought it was a classical music channel


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 7, 2011)

ovaltina said:


> last.fm is going subscription from Feb 15, but existing users automatically get a 3 month, free trial.


 
Yes I got that email. It reminded me that I have that app which I used at first but haven't for a while. I suppose Last FM is looking across to Spotify who are making money in the same market.

I mostly just copy my own CDs on to my Android phone. I prefer the radio app really though, I never had an MP3 player, I like to hear who is creeping up on me from behind.


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes but ARE Spotify making money? I think last.fm are really shooting themselves in the foot here.  They will alienate a ton of users.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 7, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Yes but ARE Spotify making money? I think last.fm are really shooting themselves in the foot here.  They will alienate a ton of users.


 
If it's another step in the direction of getting people to realise they have to pay for music it's a good thing.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Apparently holding back and home takes a screenshot on Samsung's TouchWiz UI.


 
Oh thank god. I though I was going crazy 

That almost compensates for the Galaxy S's appalling lagginess.

No, wait, it doesn't


----------



## Fingers (Feb 7, 2011)

Redeyes said:


> 30 new levels on Angry Birds!



Angry Birds Seasons now has 30 new levels on a valentine's theme.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 7, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Oh thank god. I though I was going crazy
> 
> That almost compensates for the Galaxy S's appalling lagginess.
> 
> No, wait, it doesn't


 
I saw my friends in action the other week, it made my Nokia E71 look fast


----------



## fogbat (Feb 7, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> I saw my friends in action the other week, it made my Nokia E71 look fast


 
It'll alternate between speediness and lagginess, with no obvious cause. My theory is sunspots.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Oh thank god. I though I was going crazy
> 
> That almost compensates for the Galaxy S's appalling lagginess.
> 
> No, wait, it doesn't



Despite the rumorers task killers do work on 2.2.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 7, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Despite the rumorers task killers do work on 2.2.


 
Supposedly Samsung did something stupid with the memory that I don't actually understand.

There's a lag fix that you can do, but you need to root the phone first, and I've not gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 9, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> Surely one of the best apps out there - Audiogalaxy.
> 
> 1. Install on your PC and let it sync with your music folder
> 2. Install app on your phone
> ...


 
A little update: Ive been using this for a few days and on my 3 mobile connection it works really quite well. It takes a few seconds to buffer the stream, but ive had no noticeable problems with playback.

Only issues i've had is with the tagging of songs and it mysteriously replacing a couple of playlist songs with wrong random ones from elsewhere.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2011)

Not really my thing, but this flight sim looks incredible:









Review: http://www.androidtapp.com/x-plane-9/


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 10, 2011)

market.android.com is incredible. I've stopped using the Market on my phone entirely, and found myself finishing my work day with five or six new apps to play with, that I've stumbled across during the day and downloaded without a second thought.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Not really my thing, but this flight sim looks incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks good, but £6.21! It's things like this that make the fifteen minute trial window laughable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> market.android.com is incredible. I've stopped using the Market on my phone entirely, and found myself finishing my work day with five or six new apps to play with, that I've stumbled across during the day and downloaded without a second thought.


 
It is very cool.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm going to mention swiftkey again after it was recommended by the editor, just sent a very long text message and didn't have to tap more then twice for each word. Shows how predictable I am I guess!

Tried explaining to other people, but they all say that their phone does that, it's just hard to describe how good it is after using it for a while.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 10, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm going to mention swiftkey again after it was recommended by the editor, just sent a very long text message and didn't have to tap more then twice for each word. Shows how predictable I am I guess!
> 
> Tried explaining to other people, but they all say that their phone does that, it's just hard to describe how good it is after using it for a while.


Uninstalled high swiftkey and swype. Just made me type slower.


----------



## dogroughzine (Feb 12, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Uninstalled high swiftkey and swype. Just made me type slower.


 
really? i accidently disabled swiftkey and going back to the standard had me so frustrated i had to reinstall immediately


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 13, 2011)

official bbc iplayer app now out for devices on 2.2 and above


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 13, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> official bbc iplayer app now out for devices on 2.2 and above


 
Downloaded it, pretty much unwatchable. Even with quality on high it stutters.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 13, 2011)

maybe stick to been player then if it still works


----------



## ChrisC (Feb 14, 2011)

It does still work I'm using it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 14, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> Downloaded it, pretty much unwatchable. Even with quality on high it stutters.


 
Works fine for me...


----------



## hiccup (Feb 14, 2011)

Works fine for streaming radio, but then it worked fine streaming radio direct from the website anyway.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 14, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> Downloaded it, pretty much unwatchable. Even with quality on high it stutters.


 
Does it let you download shows?


----------



## grit (Feb 14, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Yes but ARE Spotify making money? I think last.fm are really shooting themselves in the foot here.  They will alienate a ton of users.


 
Yeah, my understanding is that they are turning a profit.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 14, 2011)

Annoyingly, no, you can't download shows.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 15, 2011)

Is the Android official facebook app supposed to alert me to notifications ? 

Cos it doesn't, which is shit.

I've enabled them in the settings and set a "Notification ringtone" but fuck all happens.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Is the Android official facebook app supposed to alert me to notifications ?
> 
> Cos it doesn't, which is shit.
> 
> I've enabled them in the settings and set a "Notification ringtone" but fuck all happens.


I use Tweetdeck which can - if you want - alert you about Facebook and/or Twitter updates at whatever time period you configure. I tuned off notifications on the official facebook app though.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 15, 2011)

Cheers ed, will give that a bash.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Is the Android official facebook app supposed to alert me to notifications ?
> 
> Cos it doesn't, which is shit.
> 
> I've enabled them in the settings and set a "Notification ringtone" but fuck all happens.



Works fine for me...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 15, 2011)

Well that was a disaster, tweetdeck has to be the worst app I've tried on Android yet. 

It completely crashed my phone the first time it started. I then added my fb account with no problems, but it then froze my phone when I tried to add my twitter account. 

I rebooted and then tweetdeck wouldn't open at all and kept requesting that I turn my GPS on so I uninstalled and reinstalled. 

Added my fb account again, then tried to add my twitter which crashed the phone again. 

Two reboots later and I finally get into the app itself only to find it has added my twitter account three times which meant the feed was duplicate ahoy.

The fb feed was also completely jumbled up and showing updates in a completely random order.

It will now let me remove my fb account, but the duplicate twitter accounts have no "-" sign next to them and I can't see any way of removing them.

I've reluctantly given up, was planning to freshly install a new ROM on my phone tomorrow anyway to see if that solved the fb and another problem so maybe I will give it another go then, but ffs what a palaver.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 15, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Works fine for me...


 
Are you using the latest apk on 2.2 ? It looks like I'm not the only one having the same problem. http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=74769995908&topic=17588 Will try an older version and see if the problem persists.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 15, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an app for easy access of shared folders on my Win 7 PC over the home network ? 

Being able to access them over 3g while out and about too would be ace.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Well that was a disaster, tweetdeck has to be the worst app I've tried on Android yet.
> 
> It completely crashed my phone the first time it started. I then added my fb account with no problems, but it then froze my phone when I tried to add my twitter account.
> 
> ...


Mine works fine.
Your phone is obviously clogged up with horse porn or something.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Can anyone recommend an app for easy access of shared folders on my Win 7 PC over the home network ?
> 
> Being able to access them over 3g while out and about too would be ace.


Astro has an smb add-on. Google it.

As for access when out and about, not sure what apps there are. Some on mentioned a mp3 thing that can access your  home collection of music


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 15, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Are you using the latest apk on 2.2 ? It looks like I'm not the only one having the same problem. http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=74769995908&topic=17588 Will try an older version and see if the problem persists.



Rolled back from Facebook 1.5.1 to 1.5.0 and still no joy 



joustmaster said:


> Mine works fine.
> Your phone is obviously clogged up with horse porn or something.



Is a fresh install of Froyo ffs 



joustmaster said:


> Astro has an smb add-on. Google it.
> 
> As for access when out and about, not sure what apps there are. Some on mentioned a mp3 thing that can access your  home collection of music



Ta for that  would want to access more than just mp3 files while on the move if possible (and I don't mean fucking horse porn before you pipe up with that one )


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Are you using the latest apk on 2.2 ?


 
I have no idea.

It's whatever it was out the box, plus whatever updates T-Mobile have sent.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 15, 2011)

One area where the iphone absolutely pwns Android is on betting apps. 

For all the talk of Apple being "restrictive" and "censoring" Android seem just as bad. http://market.android.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=188189

They've already killed certain developers' betting apps which completely sucks when they are freely allowed on iOS.

Certain things have impressed me with Android (especially when comparing froyo to earlier versions I tried) but tbh the overall user experience is nowhere near the level of the iphone yet with the quality of apps and handsets.

I'm seriously thinking of getting a refund on my Android phone and putting it towards a 2nd hand iphone. Imo it's well worth paying the premium for.


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 16, 2011)

Raverdrew try Dropbox for filesharing, it's very good.  

That's weird that link saying gambling is not allowed on Android.  The official Betfair app would dispute this!


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> That's weird that link saying gambling is not allowed on Android.  The official Betfair app would dispute this!


So would Paddy Power.
http://www.paddypowermobile.com/mobile_sports_betting/android
http://www.businessandleadership.com/technology/item/23124-paddy-power-launches-iphone

And Ladbrokes:
http://www.eurodroid.com/2010/06/ladbrokes-launches-kickoff-android-world-cup-betting-app/

And William Hill
http://www.casinotimes.co.uk/casino/news/2011/1/sportsbook-application-android-26103243.html


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2011)

Isn't the no betting thing something to do with American law?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_gambling#United_States


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Raverdrew try Dropbox for filesharing, it's very good.
> 
> That's weird that link saying gambling is not allowed on Android.  The official Betfair app would dispute this!



Yeah I'm using Dropbox at the moment and it is indeed very good. However the free version is limited to 2gb, i'd like to be able to access ALL the files on my PC while out and about if possible ?

The official betfair app was pulled days after it's release btw.



editor said:


> So would Paddy Power.
> http://www.paddypowermobile.com/mobile_sports_betting/android
> http://www.businessandleadership.com/technology/item/23124-paddy-power-launches-iphone
> 
> ...


 
Ta for those. It does appear as though it's just the Android market which has banned betting apps. From the link I posted above...


> Gambling
> 
> Apps that facilitate real gambling are not permitted in Android Market. Apps with gambling themes or simulated gambling must be rated "Teen" or "Mature."



Luckily it's easy enough to install apps from outside of the market, and long may this continue. 

I've finally found a decentish app for betfair btw (which I think was the thing that mainly pissed me off last night tbh)

http://betacular.com/ it's still slightly buggy at times but is a lot better than anything else out there.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Ta for those. It does appear as though it's just the Android market which has banned betting apps. From the link I posted above...
> 
> 
> Luckily it's easy enough to install apps from outside of the market, and long may this continue.


That's the beauty of Android. You're free to download apps from lots of sources.


----------



## Chz (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd like to give a thumbs up to "Pulse" as a news widget. It's the first time I've been relatively satisfied with any of them.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 16, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> official bbc iplayer app now out for devices on 2.2 and above


 
Argh, requires flash which is a) shit, and b) takes up too much space.

Uninstalled.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 16, 2011)

As for betting, I was using Paddy Power for ages, uninstalled it when I ran out of credit!

Facebook now allows push notifications, so they should work with in the notification panel, only works for me when someone sends me a message, the others are turned off as I have email notifications from facebook set up anyway for stuff like that, incase there is anything someone puts or says on my profile that I need to delete sharpish!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Argh, requires flash which is a) shit, and b) takes up too much space.
> 
> Uninstalled.


 
You should try myplayer http://rapidshare.com/files/448245538/sns.myPlayer-1.apk works without needing flash.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a decent free lock screen widget ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent free lock screen widget ?


 
This is REALLY bugging me now, my phone keeps ringing people whenever I put it in my pocket because the lock screen hasn't kicked in. 

Surely there must be a simple widget for the home screen that switches the lock on rather than having to just wait for it to auto lock each time ?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

Settings, security, lock phone after, immediately.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Settings, security, lock phone after, immediately.


 
That option doesn't appear under my security settings  

In fact there doesn't appear to be an option anywhere for adjusting the auto-lock time. I think it would annoy me anyway having it set to "immediately" I want to be able to lock the screen as and when I choose.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

What phone is it?
My desire has a button on the top which locks it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2011)

ZTE Blade/Orange San Francisco


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2011)

And would you believe it I've just discovered that a quick tap of the power button at the top locks the screen.  Holding down for longer gives you power options.

Thanks joustmaster


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

There's also loads of third party apps offering screen locking options.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 17, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> And would you believe it I've just discovered that a quick tap of the power button at the top locks the screen.  Holding down for longer gives you power options.
> 
> Thanks joustmaster


 Someone take the phone off this man.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2011)

editor said:


> There's also loads of third party apps offering screen locking options.



Like ?



butchersapron said:


> Someone take the phone off this man.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 17, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> This is REALLY bugging me now, my phone keeps ringing people whenever I put it in my pocket because the lock screen hasn't kicked in.
> 
> Surely there must be a simple widget for the home screen that switches the lock on rather than having to just wait for it to auto lock each time ?


 
Press the power button


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 17, 2011)

RTFM


----------



## fogbat (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm getting dangerously addicted to a game called Gem Miner. I've actually forked out for the paid version 

Simple game where you dig down into the earth to find gems, which you can sell to buy more equipment that lets you dig down deeper into the earth to find gems, which lets you...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 17, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> And would you believe it I've just discovered that a quick tap of the power button at the top locks the screen.  Holding down for longer gives you power options.
> 
> Thanks joustmaster


 
You are actually a bigger retard than Orang Utan. Hang your head in shame.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 17, 2011)

fogbat said:


> I'm getting dangerously addicted to a game called Gem Miner. I've actually forked out for the paid version
> 
> Simple game where you dig down into the earth to find gems, which you can sell to buy more equipment that lets you dig down deeper into the earth to find gems, which lets you...


 I was addicted to that for a while. It was one of those games I played obsessively, then one day just never went back to it. Same with Game Dev Story.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> official bbc iplayer app now out for devices on 2.2 and above


 


Callum91 said:


> Downloaded it, pretty much unwatchable. Even with quality on high it stutters.


 
Works fine for me but needs to be a wifi connection.*

TV catchup works with 3g but stutters a bit.

E2a: * I speak too soon! It just asked me to 'force close'. Perhaps teething problems will be ironed out in an update.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> official bbc iplayer app now out for devices on 2.2 and above


 


editor said:


> Not really my thing, but this flight sim looks incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








cliche guevara said:


> market.android.com is incredible. I've stopped using the Market on my phone entirely, and found myself finishing my work day with five or six new apps to play with, that I've stumbled across during the day and downloaded without a second thought.



For X-plane? A steal at twice the price.


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 18, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Works fine for me but needs to be a wifi connection.*
> 
> TV catchup works with 3g but stutters a bit.
> 
> E2a: * I speak too soon! It just asked me to 'force close'. Perhaps teething problems will be ironed out in an update.


 
I always use my home Wifi for watching videos anyway. Youtube plays fine, iPlayer is totally unwatchable.


----------



## Redeyes (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone else get this email from Twitter about the Twidroyd app being suspended?



> Regardless of how you access Twitter, we are dedicated to making Twitter better, faster and more reliable for you. As part of this effort, we ask applications that work with Twitter to abide by a simple set of rules that we believe are in the interests of our users, and the health and vitality of the Twitter platform as a whole. We often take actions to enforce these rules.
> 
> *We are sending this email today because we suspended twidroyd for violating our policies*.
> 
> Every day, we suspend more than one hundred applications that are in violation of our policies. Generally, these apps are used by a small number of users. We are taking the unusual step of sending out this letter because today’s suspension may affect a larger number of users.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 18, 2011)

right... n00b alert. just got a desire hd today. no previous experience of android....  top 3 essential apps - if you could only have 3, what would they be? (and why?)


----------



## Redeyes (Feb 18, 2011)

Go launcher EX just got some nice animated homescreen transition options in today's update.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 18, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> right... n00b alert. just got a desire hd today. no previous experience of android....  top 3 essential apps - if you could only have 3, what would they be? (and why?)



I've only had an Android phone a week so I'd be interested to see what other people recommend too. These are apps I've found really useful in that time.

Titanium backup (you need to be rooted first, I'm sure someone here can recommend a guide for rooting a Desire HD there's loads out there if you google) essential for backing up your apps, txts, contacts, settings etc.

AdFree Android Get rid of them annoying pop up ads that plague Android

Dropbox Quickly and easily share files between your PC and phone.

RD3 Anyone who has no use for a portable 303 needs shooting imo.

http://www.applanet.net/ - An Android market place for downloading "evaluation"  copies of paid apps. (again you need to be rooted first)


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep my Twidroyd's been suspended too.  I think they're tweaking it so they're not breaking Twitter policy.  I wonder what it is that got Twitter's panties in a twist.


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 18, 2011)

I think my top 3 essential apps are
Facebook 
Twidroyd, for Twitter 
Colornote, for notes/reminders /todo lists 
Fxcamera, for funky photo shots 
London Tube Status, so I can time when I should leave for work! 
Chompsms, much nicer texting interface 
TuneIn Radio, any radio station in the world 
Sticher, any podcast in the world 

SORRY, COULDN'T STOP AT 3


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> AdFree Android Get rid of them annoying pop up ads that plague Android



Er what?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Er what?


 
ronseal m8


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Yep my Twidroyd's been suspended too.  I think they're tweaking it so they're not breaking Twitter policy.  I wonder what it is that got Twitter's panties in a twist.



This is their statement about why it's suspended:



> Bill Gross, CEO of UberMedia, Inc., today made the following statement regarding Twitter’s suspension of service to UberTwitter, Twidroyd and UberCurrent:
> 
> Early Friday morning, Twitter shut off access to its service by several of our Twitter client applications: UberTwitter, Twidroyd, and UberCurrent. Twitter then notified us that they believed we were in violation of several provisions of their terms of service.
> 
> ...


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> I think my top 3 essential apps are
> 
> SORRY, COULDN'T STOP AT 3



excellent. ok, while we're at it, another 5 please!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

i know you lot are mostly well up to speed with this tech, but i ain't (til now) - it is pretty impressive, for sure!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 19, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> AdFree Android Get rid of them annoying pop up ads that plague Android


 
This is the most convincing reason I've seen to root so far.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

what's rooting, how is it done, and why? tell me more please


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> Surely one of the best apps out there - Audiogalaxy.



That's fucking excellent! I've got tons of tunes on my laptop, that'll be well handy. nice one. any more?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 19, 2011)

If you want a decent notepad there are lots to choose from. I have recently found _Epistle_. The beauty of it is that it works with _Dropbox _(as mentioned somwhere above). This means that you can make notes on your smartphone and they can be automatically uploaded to Dropbox and hence can be accessesed on you main PC.


----------



## grit (Feb 19, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> what's rooting, how is it done, and why? tell me more please



Its similar to a iPhone jailbreak, its real nerd territory.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 19, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> That's fucking excellent! I've got tons of tunes on my laptop, that'll be well handy. nice one. any more?



I've been using it for a week and have had no problem with it streaming from my PC to my mobile on 3. Proven very reliable - only issues are tagging of songs which are occasionally a bit hit and miss due to it not using iTunes tagging but just the mp3 file info. Edit: Remote for iTunes is meant to be very good for £3


TuneIn Radio is very good, lots of radio stations streamed to your phone, BBC ones included.

DropBox (as mentioned above) is good for grabbing files off your pc or getting rid of stuff off your phone. One drawback is you cant upload multiples files or a folder in one go using Dropbox. However if you have a phone file management app like eFile you can select multiple files and choose to send them to DropBox using Androids automated send client. 

Evernote is excellent as a note app, although it does much more. I don't find any use for these things although i admit it is very nice.

Flixter & IMDB are both nice if you have a need to read movie reviews on your phone.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 19, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> what's rooting, how is it done, and why? tell me more please


 
Mostly to allow install of custom ROMs. For example, the San Francisco comes with a shitty Orange 2.1 ROM. Rooting allows you to remove this and install an unofficial ROM, like Cyanogen Mod 7, which is a Gingerbread (2.3) ROM.


----------



## magneze (Feb 19, 2011)

Just upgraded to Android 2.2.1. Seems a bit quicker again, hope the Samsung lag issue is finally fixed.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

just been rec'd audiogalaxy for remote access to music on home machine. I've got 110GB, some copy-protected, and it's scannedf and logged the whole lot and plays like a dream. fucking brilliant!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Mostly to allow install of custom ROMs. For example, the San Francisco comes with a shitty Orange 2.1 ROM. Rooting allows you to remove this and install an unofficial ROM, like Cyanogen Mod 7, which is a Gingerbread (2.3) ROM.



good effort, and it's appreciated, but can you start again from the top only this time write your post in english please. (srs!)


----------



## grit (Feb 19, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> good effort, and it's appreciated, but can you start from the top only this time write in english please. (srs!)


 
i put a link in the df thread, im too wrecked at the moment to cut and paste it


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

grit said:


> i put a link in the df thread, im too wrecked at the moment to cut and paste it



yeeeahhhh.. issssa fffrrrrr... errr ffing, zizzzna.. err sfffmmmimmble - no hurry, mate


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 19, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Mostly to allow install of custom ROMs. For example, the San Francisco comes with a shitty Orange 2.1 ROM. Rooting allows you to remove this and install an unofficial ROM, like Cyanogen Mod 7, which is a Gingerbread (2.3) ROM.


 
I tried it yesterday, it's nowhere near ready for everyday use yet tbf. There are some very decent 2.2 ROMS out there though, just avoid the Japanese Jellyfish bollox, despite what others say it's utter garbage.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

audiogalaxy is my top find of the day. instant access to 110GB of tunes (mostly copy protected, but it all still plays) that i downloaded courtesy of nokia's 'comes with music' thing over the last year. overall feeling pretty fucking happy with the desire hd!


----------



## grit (Feb 19, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> audiogalaxy is my top find of the day. instant access to 110GB of tunes (mostly copy protected, but it all still plays) that i downloaded courtesy of nokia's 'comes with music' thing over the last year. overall feeling pretty fucking happy with the desire hd!


 
How much was it ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 19, 2011)

free


----------



## grit (Feb 19, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> free


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

if we've got technology like this, just imagine what the new world order will have!! (at least 10yrs ahead, and computing power doubles every couple yrs don't it? well, whatever, it's 2012 soon anyway..


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> free






grit said:


>



free!


----------



## grit (Feb 19, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> free!


 
How?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 19, 2011)

grit said:


>


 
Sorry, I thought you meant audiogalaxy.


----------



## grit (Feb 19, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Sorry, I thought you meant audiogalaxy.


 
ITs my fault im a bit mashed


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

get a grit, i mean grip, i mean grin. or gurn, or something


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

audiowho? pardon?


----------



## grit (Feb 19, 2011)

more "i want a desire hd for free i want a desire hd for free i want a desire hd for free i want a desire hd for free"


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

what, free? or _free_


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 19, 2011)

Would rooting free up more internal memory? Even with cutting down apps and moving everything possible to sd and emptying caches etc I still get full.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

wtf, you're in the wrong thread, love. it's not that kind of rooting, sweetheart, ok? this isn't a dating thread


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

not usually anyway..


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 19, 2011)

maaate.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 19, 2011)

Or should that be, "alright love, I'll just get back to the kitchen shall I?"


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 20, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Would rooting free up more internal memory? Even with cutting down apps and moving everything possible to sd and emptying caches etc I still get full.


 
What phone do you have and what version of Android are you running ?


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 20, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> good effort, and it's appreciated, but can you start again from the top only this time write your post in english please. (srs!)



If you don't understand, then you don't need to root.



RaverDrew said:


> I tried it yesterday, it's nowhere near ready for everyday use yet tbf. There are some very decent 2.2 ROMS out there though, just avoid the Japanese Jellyfish bollox, despite what others say it's utter garbage.


 
I've had it reset my phone a couple of times, but other than that and the screen not waking up after a call it seems pretty stable. I'll be keeping an eye on the nightlies.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 20, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> What phone do you have and what version of Android are you running ?


Desire running 2.2 well, 2.29.405.5. Unbranded.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 20, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I've had it reset my phone a couple of times, but other than that and the screen not waking up after a call it seems pretty stable. I'll be keeping an eye on the nightlies.


 
It refused to hang up phone calls on mine which was sort of a major problem  I just found it unresponsive and annoying mostly compared to the FLB-Froyo G2 ROM I was using before (which is fucking awesome btw) Can't wait until they get a proper release out though


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 20, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Desire running 2.2 well, 2.29.405.5. Unbranded.


 
Are you rooted ? If so get a copy of titanium to back up all your apps, contacts, txts etc. then do a fresh install or factory reset.

Unless anyone has a better suggestion ? I'm still a noob with all this.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not rooted but wondered if it would help. I'll go read xda.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 20, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Or should that be, "alright love, I'll just get back to the kitchen shall I?"



yeah, but can you show me how this phone works first, please? 

(was only joking wiv ya earlier btw)


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 20, 2011)

what's 'rooting' all about, please, someone?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeeeeeah, you don't know me well enough to be calling me sweetheart. 

I don't even know what phone you got. Hd? What's the problem. Just play with it and have a look round appbrain (or read multiple previous threads /pogofish - linking)


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 20, 2011)

Rooting is like jailbreaking an iphone. If that doesn't help then it's basically sticking different software on your phone. I mean google said recently that there's no such as rooting androids - but say on htc devices it is android but it also has htc stuff.

I'm going to go and read shit. So I might write something concise and intelligent later if no one else steps in.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 20, 2011)

http://android.modaco.com/content/h...e-now-with-hboot-0-80-and-os-to-1-21-support/

Guide to rooting the Desire


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 20, 2011)

I use _History Eraser_ from time to time, especially after installing new apps or they have updated. This gets rid of the error message reporting that phone memory is low even after moving apps to the SD card with _Apps2sd_


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 20, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


>


 
Same to you with knobs on.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 20, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Rooting is like jailbreaking an iphone. If that doesn't help then it's basically sticking different software on your phone. I mean google said recently that there's no such as rooting androids - but say on htc devices it is android but it also has htc stuff.
> 
> I'm going to go and read shit. So I might write something concise and intelligent later if no one else steps in.



nice one. is that likely to void warranties n shit? (still don't really know what rooting is - jailbreaking, that means you can use unofficial apps - right? so rooting, come on, just tell me how it is, mofo! (that's to all of you)


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 20, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I use _History Eraser_ from time to time, especially after installing new apps or they have updated. This gets rid of the error message reporting that phone memory is low even after moving apps to the SD card with _Apps2sd_



as things stand at the moment, hocus you are the man. more please, i'm loving this


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 20, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Yeeeeeah, you don't know me well enough to be calling me sweetheart.
> 
> I don't even know what phone you got. Hd? What's the problem. Just play with it and have a look round appbrain (or read multiple previous threads /pogofish - linking)



niiice one, tweacle. pogofish?? oh please don't even start!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 20, 2011)

23dom

Just go into Android Market/apps/All applications/Top free, then look at all the lovely free apps that are available and pick ones that look to be of use. The you can come on this thread with your own suggestions. So far I haven't paid for an app and my sd card is looking fairly full.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 20, 2011)

And use http://market.android.com on your computer rather than the Market app on your phone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2011)

fantastic, i'm having hours of fun with my new toy... (desire hd)

audiogalaxy is brilliant. further questions - what can be done to protect the screen, while not impeding touch input? is there any kind of protective stick-on cover? and what about cases to protect the camera etc? any other accessory recommendations? 

oh, and what's the best way to view u75?


----------



## grit (Feb 21, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> fantastic, i'm having hours of fun with my new toy... (desire hd)
> 
> audiogalaxy is brilliant. further questions - what can be done to protect the screen, while not impeding touch input? is there any kind of protective stick-on cover? and what about cases to protect the camera etc? any other accessory recommendations?
> 
> oh, and what's the best way to view u75?



select the mobile style from the bottom of any page on the site.

You can buy screen protectors that will not interfere with touch actions.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 21, 2011)

How do i match my phone with my google account.I've had a google account for a bit which i just use for sharing photos and stuff. when i try and log it in to android market it says there are no phones associated with that account


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> How do i match my phone with my google account.I've had a google account for a bit which i just use for sharing photos and stuff. when i try and log it in to android market it says there are no phones associated with that account


 
Just login to he market with whatever google account you registered the phone with.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 21, 2011)

I have just realised I can use WiimoteController in conjunction with Gameboid and Snesoid to have awesome emulators with a proper controller. I'll look like a dick on the train, but you think I give a fuck?


----------



## Pingu (Feb 21, 2011)

i am just waiting for the app that allows me to synch properly with outlook 2010 (64 bit)..


other than that though am liking my new android phone


----------



## lobster (Feb 21, 2011)

certainly not mainstream killer apps but i found paw (web server) and Kirium Mail Server (email server) cool implantations.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 21, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> How do i match my phone with my google account.I've had a google account for a bit which i just use for sharing photos and stuff. when i try and log it in to android market it says there are no phones associated with that account



What phone is it? With the desire it's Settings > Accounts and Sync.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 21, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> What phone is it? With the desire it's Settings > Accounts and Sync.


 
Pretty sure it's that on all Android devices, certainly all that I've seen anyway.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 21, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I have just realised I can use WiimoteController in conjunction with Gameboid and Snesoid to have awesome emulators with a proper controller. I'll look like a dick on the train, but you think I give a fuck?


 
Not my set up, but I might steal the idea.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 21, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I have just realised I can use WiimoteController in conjunction with Gameboid and Snesoid to have awesome emulators with a proper controller. I'll look like a dick on the train, but you think I give a fuck?


 
I'd not heard of WiimoteController until now, but that's _awesome_!

I remember getting annoyed as hell by the touchscreen controls, but this should make for a brilliant game of Metroid


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 21, 2011)

fogbat said:


> I'd not heard of WiimoteController until now, but that's _awesome_!
> 
> I remember getting annoyed as hell by the touchscreen controls, but this should make for a brilliant game of Metroid


 
For me it's turned the emulators into a fun novelty where I can only really play turn based games, into a fully fledged gaming system. Chuffed.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 21, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> What phone is it? With the desire it's Settings > Accounts and Sync.


 
it's a desire

and it's already synced to my work exchange


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 21, 2011)

Um, there's an option to sync a gmail account - unless your 'work exchange' is also a google account?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 21, 2011)

yep just found that

added a gmail account

android market still says there are no android phones associated with the account


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 21, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> yep just found that
> 
> added a gmail account
> 
> android market still says there are no android phones associated with the account



Make sure it is also 'synced'.

E2a: oh - you mean for buying shit?

You may need to go to your gmail account and set up your card details on that.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 21, 2011)

tomorrow..


----------



## Spion (Feb 21, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> RD3 Anyone who has no use for a portable 303 needs shooting imo.


That's superb. D/led it tonight. Good call


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 22, 2011)

Spion said:


> That's superb. D/led it tonight. Good call



yeah me too. hours of fun!


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 22, 2011)

android market now recognises my phone

i guess the paperwork was in someone's in-tray waiting to be stamped


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 22, 2011)

Attn: dreaditor et al

Would it be feasible to compile something along the lines of an U75 Top Ten Android Apps, eg android users list a top ten, or vote from a selection, or whatever crispy suggests, to ultimately produce a "definitive anarchist, middle class, thirtysomething, degenerate, geek, (etc) urban essential apps" perhaps with a top tip or two aswell.

Actually, fuck that, editor can you summon your awesome powers and draw up an urban-centric app top ten? (or 20, whatever)

What does anyone else think? Does it need a thread? Suggestions?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 22, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Attn: dreaditor et al
> 
> Would it be feasible to compile something along the lines of an U75 Top Ten Android Apps, eg android users list a top ten, or vote from a selection, or whatever crispy suggests, to ultimately produce a "definitive anarchist, middle class, thirtysomething, degenerate, geek, (etc) urban essential apps" perhaps with a top tip or two aswell.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe a wirefresh article? There's plenty of stuff already out there. The problem is the content is changing so much on a daily basis that the apps would need updating almost all the time.

Their was an android blog site that listed the top 10 apps of the week, which was always useful to see what was moving up the charts, but they stopped doing it. Dunno if google asked them to stop publishing it or something.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 23, 2011)

cheers, cyber.


----------



## Stig (Feb 28, 2011)

I was only looking for something like Paint for android (I fucking love paint, i use it all the time on the pc) and I came across this:

Autodesk sketchbook

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/item?siteID=123112&id=13872203

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 1, 2011)

I have got myself hooked on Stupid Zombies. A bit like Angry Birds but with Zombies.  Very good I say.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Attn: dreaditor et al
> 
> Would it be feasible to compile something along the lines of an U75 Top Ten Android Apps, eg android users list a top ten, or vote from a selection, or whatever crispy suggests, to ultimately produce a "definitive anarchist, middle class, *thirtysomething*, degenerate, geek, (etc) urban essential apps" perhaps with a top tip or two aswell.
> 
> ...



how about the forty-somethings?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how about the forty-somethings?


 
You're over the hill. Move on old timer!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> You're over the hill. Move on old timer!


 
You're cruising for a bruising, sonny!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 2, 2011)

Had my Desire HD for over a week - absolutely love it, but already it's slowing down... I really want to know how to make it super-fast, free of useless clutter, using this star trek technology to its full potential - my phone needs a race exhaust, alloys, traction control switched off etc. 

TIA


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 2, 2011)

http://teamrevolution.co.cc/


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 2, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> http://teamrevolution.co.cc/



looks cool, joined up, but this kind of shit freaks me out, I'm not an IT dude (or Luddite, mind, but still...) --> "This tool will make a Desire HD Radio S-OFF after it has been permrooted with Visionary. After running this tool, you can flash any ROM and kernel to your device using ClockworkMod. No bootloader S-OFF needed! You use this tool at your own risk!"

bit much really innit?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> http://teamrevolution.co.cc/


 One of those themes features Penarth Pier!


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 2, 2011)

Any recommend a good Twitter client? Tweetdeck is shit and keeps crashing, Peep is not very user friendly.


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 2, 2011)

Twidroyd is great.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2011)

I really like Seesmic for Twitter.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been having massive sleeping issues lately. Someone said to try lightening bug. Don't know if it's just in my mind or what. But putting this on the 'white noise' setting with a bit of a thunder esque sound too is sending me to sleep within the hour, and I'm not waking up in the middle of the night either! WIN! (so far)


----------



## Stig (Mar 2, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Any recommend a good Twitter client? Tweetdeck is shit and keeps crashing, Peep is not very user friendly.




Twitdroyd has always been my favourite, but while it was down for a while I used tweetcaster which was acceptable, although the free version has ads, which is annoying. Free twitdroyd is exactly the same as the paid version.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 3, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Any recommend a good Twitter client? Tweetdeck is shit and keeps crashing, Peep is not very user friendly.


 
Have you tried the official Twitter app?

Tweetdeck works fine for me though.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 3, 2011)

The v2 official twitter app has much improvements. I've actually started using it as my default.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2011)

I really like the fact that I can manage all my Twitter accounts and read/post to my Facebook account from the one TweetDeck app.


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 4, 2011)

There's an interesting app called OIsafe, where you can store your credit card details and the like. All encrypted.  

I would find this useful as I deal with a lot of online transactions and I never carry my wallet! 

Would YOU trust such an app? I suppose it's similar to mobile banking apps...


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2011)

I use SplashID for that - it also comes with a desktop companion which I've been using since my Palm days. It can be a tad flaky though, but it is very useful.

http://www.wirefresh.com/splashid-5-for-android-and-windows-mac-desktops/


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2011)

I appear to be collecting transport apps. Along with Train Times Live, Catch That Bus and London Tube Status i'm adding Boris Bikes Live!


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 4, 2011)

SplashID is £6 though . I'll give OIsafe I bash as it costs nowt. 

Citizen66 does that bus app track buses or is it based on the timetables? I have the latter bookmarked so would be interested to know why an app would be worth purchasing.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cant tell if this has been posted in here because most of this thread is blocked, but there's a story on bbc news about how about 50 apps on the android marketplace have been found to have some kind of malicious code in them,.....

clicky


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 4, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Cant tell if this has been posted in here because most of this thread is blocked, but there's a story on bbc news about how about 50 apps on the android marketplace have been found to have some kind of malicious code in them,.....
> 
> clicky


 
Maybe Android need a "walled garden", like Apple has?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> SplashID is £6 though . I'll give OIsafe I bash as it costs nowt.
> 
> Citizen66 does that bus app track buses or is it based on the timetables? I have the latter bookmarked so would be interested to know why an app would be worth purchasing.



It shows a map with all near by bus stops. Click on a bus stop and it tells you what times buses are arriving and what their destination is. No idea if the information is real time updates or just timetables.


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you find it accurate when you're at a bus stop freezing your nads off!


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Maybe Android need a "walled garden", like Apple has?


No thanks.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Maybe Android need a "walled garden", like Apple has?


 
I think what would work is a "Google Approved" store with some level of quality control, but leave the option for users to install apps from wherever they choose if they want to take the risk.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think what would work is a "Google Approved" store with some level of quality control, but leave the option for users to install apps from wherever they choose if they want to take the risk.


Even Apple isn't immune.



> McAfee’s demonstration app searched Twitter for a specific hashtag. If it got it, the app would then go to a website to grab scripting language — used typically for games — supported by both Android and Apple’s iOS, which runs iPhones, iPads and iPod Touches.
> 
> “Once that script was downloaded, it turned the flashlight into a bot,” Kurtz said.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm loving the new cartoon theme for Go Launcher:






https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gau.go.launcherex.theme.blue&feature=search_result


----------



## cybershot (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone tried Torque?


----------



## magneze (Mar 4, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Anyone tried Torque?


What does it do?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 4, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm loving the new cartoon theme for Go Launcher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one for that


----------



## cybershot (Mar 5, 2011)

magneze said:


> What does it do?


 
Gets loads of data from your car engine. You need a dongle to hook it up to your car thou.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2011)

Chomp is a *great* way to search for apps. It hasn't got full UK support yet but it still works brilliantly.


----------



## grit (Mar 5, 2011)

Just had gingerbread pushed out OTA.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2011)

grit said:


> Just had gingerbread pushed out OTA.


 What phone/network?


----------



## grit (Mar 5, 2011)

editor said:


> What phone/network?


 
Nexus One on O2, the interface looks a lot nicer with the new dark theme.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Twidroyd is great.


 
Just been using this and I like it better than tweetdeck, but its still buggy. I can't get more than one line of text when writing tweet. I have to reply to someone instead to write more than one line.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 6, 2011)

grit said:


> Nexus One on O2, the interface looks a lot nicer with the new dark theme.


 
Got mine last week, certainly seems faster and battery life good too. A few of the under the hood menus (manage apps especially) are also much more user friendly.


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone know if and when Gingerbread coming to o2 Desire?


----------



## grit (Mar 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Anyone know if and when Gingerbread coming to o2 Desire?


 
I dont think anyone knows that tbh.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Anyone know if and when Gingerbread coming to o2 Desire?


 
I'll take a guess at ~6 months from now


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Anyone know if and when Gingerbread coming to o2 Desire?


 
About fifteen minutes if you root it and install CM7.


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an app in order to check their hotmail.co.uk emails? I had been using Improved Email but lately it's gone buggy to the point of unuseable.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah. Change to gmail and use that app.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Can anyone recommend an app in order to check their hotmail.co.uk emails? I had been using Improved Email but lately it's gone buggy to the point of unuseable.


 
yes, forward them to a gmail account, then never log in to hotmail again.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

snap


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 8, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Can anyone recommend an app in order to check their hotmail.co.uk emails? I had been using Improved Email but lately it's gone buggy to the point of unuseable.


 
What phone do you use? The mail software on my desire hd does this by default.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 8, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> yes, forward them to a gmail account, then never log in to hotmail again.


 
Are you sure this is possible? I've looked a few times and there doesn't seem to be a way to do this.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> What phone do you use? The mail software on my desire hd does this by default.


 
hotmail is pop3 only, so nothing gets marked as read on the server.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Are you sure this is possible? I've looked a few times and there doesn't seem to be a way to do this.


 
yeah, i do it with my old hotmail account.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I assigned gmail to pop3 to see what it was like but now every time i get an email i get alerted twice: the pop3 alert and the app alert.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 8, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> hotmail is pop3 only, so nothing gets marked as read on the server.


 
True, but it does let you read them.



joustmaster said:


> yeah, i do it with my old hotmail account.



Will have another poke round.


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a Desire. Actually you can use Hotmail without the shitty pop3 because a few months ago Microsoft enabled ActiveSync. So I've been happily using Improved Email, but as I said recently they've gone majorly downhill.  

Also for some reason the stock email app is not compatible with ActiveSync.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2011)

I need an app that shows my Google Calendar agenda and my Google Task List in one clean looking widget. Any recommendations?

(I currently use calwidget, which is great, but I don't want my task list on a seperate widget)


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I assigned gmail to pop3 to see what it was like but now every time i get an email i get alerted twice: the pop3 alert and the app alert.


 
Never use pop for gmail. Imap all the way.


----------



## MBV (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm using a HTC Hero to get my email but it seems to pulling the email from the server rather than gmail pushing the email to my phone. Any ideas? Imap is enabled on my google account. Googling hasn't made things any clearer.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

Now this is interesting - Android is now proving more profitable than iOS for Spacetime Studios, a fairly well-known cross-platform game developer.



> Android vs. iOS: A Developer's Tale
> 
> 
> Spacetime Studios makes the popular Pocket Legends 3D MMO game for both iOS and Android. The game has gotten rave reviews on both platforms, being named one of the top five "groundbreaking" iOS games of 2010 by Mashable and one of the 10 best Android games available by MSNBC.com.
> ...


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, the Metro front page is all about Android being the most evil hackable exploitable platform out there! Isn't this story a week old?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2011)

Read It Later has just come out - well worth 50p!
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ideashower.readitlater.pro


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2011)

Any Desire/HD/Z users here who can tell me how I can manually check my email, so I can turn syncing off when I'm going away for a few days?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Any Desire/HD/Z users here who can tell me how I can manually check my email, so I can turn syncing off when I'm going away for a few days?


Turn off auto-syncing (2nd from right) in the Android power bar widget and then manually select check mail from within the mail app.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2011)

editor said:


> then manually select check mail from within the mail app.



This is the option I'm struggling to find (feel proper thick)

Good article btw!

Wish it wasn't such a pain to change the battery in the HD, it's my biggest fault with the phone.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> This is the option I'm struggling to find (feel proper thick)
> 
> Good article btw!
> 
> Wish it wasn't such a pain to change the battery in the HD, it's my biggest fault with the phone.


At least you can change the battery!

It might be buying one of these too: http://www.wirefresh.com/veho-pebble-5000mah-portable-battery-pack-charger-review/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks nice...if I was doing more stuff in the hills at the moment I'd be very tempted.

Make do at the moment with my car charger and trying to remember to take my charger with me.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 10, 2011)

Downloaded Endomondo (running/exercise tracking GPS thingy) last night and used it while out running. Flipping great it is too. Uploads your route, tells you your time each mile while you are running, and the site gives you a bunch of stats too.

You can even use it as a remote tracker to show where someone is (if you want to).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2011)

Massive facepalm to my querry...you just press refresh. 

However it seems to have stopped deleting emails from my hotmail account when I've deleted them in outlook.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2011)

Idaho said:


> Downloaded Endomondo (running/exercise tracking GPS thingy) last night and used it while out running. Flipping great it is too. Uploads your route, tells you your time each mile while you are running, and the site gives you a bunch of stats too.
> 
> You can even use it as a remote tracker to show where someone is (if you want to).


 
It's very cool....I'm tempted to get a bluetooth heart rate monitor to go with it.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 10, 2011)

editor said:


> At least you can change the battery!
> 
> It might be buying one of these too: http://www.wirefresh.com/veho-pebble-5000mah-portable-battery-pack-charger-review/


 
I've got one of them - very very handy. Charges and re-charges very fast as well.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2011)

Runkeeper is a very good running/walking/cycling app and it's free
http://www.wirefresh.com/runkeeper-pro-androidios-fitness-app-goes-free-forever-huzzah/


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2011)

WinAmp hits v1. I reckon it's the best music player of the lot. And it's free!
http://www.wirefresh.com/winamp-music-player-hits-v1-is-it-the-android-best-music-player/


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 11, 2011)

Any good apps to watch my avi films?


----------



## Idaho (Mar 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> It's very cool....I'm tempted to get a bluetooth heart rate monitor to go with it.


 
This seems to be the one that's compatible:

zephyr hxm bluetooth heartrate belt


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Any good apps to watch my avi films?


 
DoubleTwist


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 11, 2011)

Idaho said:


> Downloaded Endomondo (running/exercise tracking GPS thingy) last night and used it while out running. Flipping great it is too. Uploads your route, tells you your time each mile while you are running, and the site gives you a bunch of stats too.
> 
> You can even use it as a remote tracker to show where someone is (if you want to).





editor said:


> Runkeeper is a very good running/walking/cycling app and it's free
> http://www.wirefresh.com/runkeeper-pro-androidios-fitness-app-goes-free-forever-huzzah/


 
Cardiotrainer is good too. It saves your routes off to google.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 11, 2011)

Idaho said:


> This seems to be the one that's compatible:
> 
> zephyr hxm bluetooth heartrate belt


 
Cheers...I see from the link you gave me there is a polar one which is £30 cheaper.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Cheers...I see from the link you gave me there is a polar one which is £30 cheaper.


 
Been doing a fair bit of searching around. I think there are compatibility issues with some polar ones. Not necessarily this one, and not necessarily insurmountable issues.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=Polar+WearLink+HTC&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2011)

This is a *must buy*: http://www.seekdroid.com/



> Fear that your phone will someday get stolen?
> Seek Droid is the app for you!
> Seek Droid allows you to locate your lost or stolen device anywhere in the world. See your device on a map, set off an audible alarm, wipe the device, and more.





61p!


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 11, 2011)

HTC Sense already does that, for those of you with compatible mobiles.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 11, 2011)

Bought loaded installed 

Dumb question... Do I have to put the gps on the whole time now?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL! So when Facetime is 59p it's an outrage Apple are charging but when Android charge for something Apple give away free it's a bargain?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 11, 2011)

Is facetime the video calling over wifi?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! So when Facetime is 59p it's an outrage Apple are charging but when Android charge for something Apple give away free it's a bargain?


 
Mate, what kind of genital-related issues do you have, that everything boils down to "Apple vs everything else" for you?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Mate, what kind of genital-related issues do you have, that everything boils down to "Apple vs everything else" for you?


 
Heh you have it the wrong way round, I don't but the Ed is the one with shall we say differing approaches depending on platform.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh you have it the wrong way round, I don't but the Ed is the one with shall we say differing approaches depending on platform.


I'm certainly one of the few people here to have bought and owned phones on both Android and Apple platforms and are thus able to give a more informed opinion than some. FaceTime is an entirely separate issue so I've no idea why you're bringing it up here.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think we need a specifically-titled android vs apple thread for the lols.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I think we need a specifically-titled android vs apple thread for the lols.


 
We already have that, they're called Apple threads!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh you have it the wrong way round, I don't but the Ed is the one with shall we say differing approaches depending on platform.


 
Sorry, but you've been doing this Apple-ogia since before iPhones and Android phones existed. Definite genital-related issues there!


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2011)

Can we keep this on topic please.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

for me so far  my favorite app is the gameboy emulator

totally changes my train journeys


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 12, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> for me so far  my favorite app is the gameboy emulator
> 
> totally changes my train journeys


 Connect a wii remote and it suddenly becomes much more playable. You do get some funny looks on the train though.


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 12, 2011)

Idaho said:


> Bought loaded installed
> 
> Dumb question... Do I have to put the gps on the whole time now?


 
For Seekdroid?

No, it should turn on by itself when you activate a search for the phone via the website. Least that's what happens for me.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 12, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I think we need a specifically-titled android vs apple thread for the lols.


 
I totally agree.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 13, 2011)

Idaho said:


> Bought loaded installed
> 
> Dumb question... Do I have to put the gps on the whole time now?


 
From Android 2.3 Google have disabled remote enabling of GPS, so yes you need to have it turned on all the time if your on Android 2.3 However GPS will only actually come on when you start an app that requires it. So you can leave it on but it won't suck your juice from your battery as it will be in standby until an app requests the use of it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 13, 2011)

My desire has got really patchy with its GPS the last few days, which makes it fucking useless as a satnav. Has anyone else had this problem and what was it like trying to return it? I hate intermittent faults and sending kit back, as its bound to work perfectly when they get it.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2011)

In what way it is being patchy? have you tested it in different locations with different apps? Have you tried restarting the phone?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sorry, but you've been doing this Apple-ogia since before iPhones and Android phones existed. Definite genital-related issues there!


 
Er that's bollox! I just point out when there's a clear attempt to misrepresent information on whatever tech is making news...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 13, 2011)

editor said:


> In what way it is being patchy? have you tested it in different locations with different apps? Have you tried restarting the phone?


 
Randomly drops out when using google navigation or takes ages to get a lock. I've tried restarting the phone when I've been waiting 5+ mins. I've done a fair bit of driving this week, so its certainly be used in different locations. 

Not tried using different apps mind. 

On the subject of GPS does android have any apps for AGPS or does it do it automatically. On my touch hd if I used the app to download the satellite location, it was blindingly fast when locking on.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 13, 2011)

editor said:


> WinAmp hits v1. I reckon it's the best music player of the lot.


 
Why? It seems pretty rubbish to me. The stock player is just as good and integrates with the lock screen.


----------



## hippogriff (Mar 14, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> On the subject of GPS does android have any apps for AGPS or does it do it automatically. On my touch hd if I used the app to download the satellite location, it was blindingly fast when locking on.



Assisted GPS Injector (paid and free versions) - not used it meself though.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2011)

Guys, I can't search through 47 pages . . . Fring - free calls? Really? What's the consensus?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes you can. 'search thread' - top right


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Guys, I can't search through 47 pages . . . Fring - free calls? Really? What's the consensus?


 
I've never bothered with any voip clients on any mobile, data networks in the UK simply aren't robust enough for it, and if you're on wi-fi you can normally use a PC instead.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Guys, I can't search through 47 pages . . . Fring - free calls? Really? What's the consensus?


 
They aren't free to phone other numbers, so you've both got to have a client running, which eats battery. Skype doesn't work out any cheaper then spending a bit a month a getting a load of extra mins. The only thing I can see an advantage for is if your dialing 08xx numbers, but even then as cliche says it's not a great experience on mobile networks.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 14, 2011)

Any suggestions for a GPS logger, so that I can record my peregrinations next time I visit Germany?


----------



## Santino (Mar 14, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Apple-ogia


 
Bravo.


----------



## grit (Mar 15, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I've never bothered with any voip clients on any mobile, data networks in the UK simply aren't robust enough for it, and if you're on wi-fi you can normally use a PC instead.


 
Thats my exact feeling on it as well.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 15, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Any good apps to watch my avi films?


 
Rockplayer. Not on the market. Here ---> http://rockplayer.freecoder.org/index_en.html


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm certainly one of the few people here to have bought and owned phones on both Android and Apple platforms and are thus able to give a more informed opinion than some. FaceTime is an entirely separate issue so I've no idea why you're bringing it up here.


 
And what do you think is the best platform? You have probably said, but I'm not trawling through threads trying to find it. There are so many Android threads. Personally Android all the way, much more customisable it's the Linux of the Mobile Device world. You can have it any way you like. iPhone is too rigid.


----------



## grit (Mar 15, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Rockplayer. Not on the market. Here ---> http://rockplayer.freecoder.org/index_en.html


 
Another vote for rockplayer.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 15, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I've never bothered with any voip clients on any mobile, data networks in the UK simply aren't robust enough for it, and if you're on wi-fi you can normally use a PC instead.


 
I have Skype on my phone, which I use when I'm away for work. I can use the (usually) free hotel wifi to call home.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheers chaps.


----------



## rhod (Mar 15, 2011)

Shortyz crossword app is a nice game to dip in and out of. Downloads a fresh set of crosswords from various sources every day, if you want it to. Some are quite cryptic, and may be a bit US-centric for some tastes. I'm getting on OK with the puzzles downloaded from thinks.com which are quite straightforward.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

rhod said:


> Shortyz crossword app is a nice game to dip in and out of. Downloads a fresh set of crosswords from various sources every day, if you want it to. Some are quite cryptic, and may be a bit US-centric for some tastes. I'm getting on OK with the puzzles downloaded from thinks.com which are quite straightforward.


Done. It's ace being able to install apps straight from the browser, innit?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone know how to enable and set a ringtone for SMS delivery reports ?


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2011)

Prob not my thing, but Stellar Escape has just been released which uses the Unity 3D graphics engine. It's 88p.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.OrangeAgenda.StellarEscape&feature=search_result


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 17, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Anyone know how to enable and set a ringtone for SMS delivery reports ?


 
Don't think you can do it from the standard sms client, but handcent allows you to assign different profiles to different contacts. Assuming it lets you add the reports number as a contact it should work.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2011)

Songbird looks good: http://www.wirefresh.com/songbird-music-player-comes-to-android-looks-a-good-un/


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 17, 2011)

My desire hd is running really slow - suggestions?


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> My desire hd is running really slow - suggestions?


Reboot.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2011)

Once you've rebooted it, check you haven't got loads of stuff still running that you don't need.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 17, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> My desire hd is running really slow - suggestions?



If the net slows down and yet you have a good signal sometimes taking the back off, removing the sim and replacing it again helps.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. It's an unbranded handset on 3 (Desire HD) - there's loads of 3 stuff on there I want to get rid of, plus I can't uninstall stuff, like all the fb and twit bollocks - I don't want any of it. Maybe a decent twitter feed, but not the shit on there now. I'm wanting to know more about rooting / rebooting etc but I don't want to blow it up or void warranty / insurance etc.

Help?!?!

Aside from all that, I fucking love it!!


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 18, 2011)

I really like File Expert for ftp'ing stuff to and from my computer - no need for the USB lead.

Also Android VNC for remote controlling the computer. Generally just use it for controlling songs and videos while I'm on the bike trainer

Only thing is they will only work when I'm at home, not when I'm on the wi-fi at work, so I need to work out why that is...


----------



## Idaho (Mar 19, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> I really like File Expert for ftp'ing stuff to and from my computer - no need for the USB lead.
> 
> Also Android VNC for remote controlling the computer. Generally just use it for controlling songs and videos while I'm on the bike trainer
> 
> Only thing is they will only work when I'm at home, not when I'm on the wi-fi at work, so I need to work out why that is...


 
Only works when you have the same ip address?


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2011)

Interesting piece:

"Android browser is '52 per cent faster than iPhone'
And Javascript improvements 'make no  difference"
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...ser-is-52-per-cent-faster-than-iphone--936374


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Interesting piece:
> 
> "Android browser is '52 per cent faster than iPhone'
> And Javascript improvements 'make no  difference"
> http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...ser-is-52-per-cent-faster-than-iphone--936374



It's a good browser no doubt, but I think this is the key thing.



> It's also worth noting that Blaze, which undertook the tests, worked on "a fast Wi-Fi connection" at times when network usage was low.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

One for the gamerzzz:


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> It's a good browser no doubt, but I think this is the key thing.


 
For both?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 21, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> For both?


 
Well that the speed of the internet connection is going to have a far big effect on peoples experience.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 21, 2011)

I have no Sudoku on my phone. There seem to be loads of versions. Anyone want to recommend one?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Soundhound really is very, very good indeed.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/SoundHound-for-Android/3000-2141_4-75210900.html


Just got to +1 this. Shazam rarely turned up the goods (costs now but free for me because I got it early) and so I replaced it with this on a mate's recommendation. Been firing obscure New Orleans brass at it and it gets every one. Brilliant.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 22, 2011)

Amazon app store went live today.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 23, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Amazon app store went live today.


 
Not available in the UK yet, though


----------



## Mation (Mar 23, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Have we mentioned gmote?


I can't get this to work with my laptop, although it has worked with someone else's machine/gmote server. 

I've installed the server but my phone can't find it. Tried entering the IP in manually and temporarily disabling the firewall to no avail. Harrumph.


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Interesting piece:
> 
> "Android browser is '52 per cent faster than iPhone'
> And Javascript improvements 'make no  difference"
> http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...ser-is-52-per-cent-faster-than-iphone--936374


 
iPhone browser must be terribly slow then. The Android browser is annoyingly slow, but then I'm used to the speed of Opera mini. Opera mini lacks crucial features though.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you tried Opera Mobile rather than Mini? I don't really know what the difference is to be honest - only realised that Mobile is available yesterday.

Interaction speed is better with either, although it feels slightly odd as well for some reason I can't pinpoint. Check you have the latest version by the way - 6 and 11 respectively.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 24, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a music app that does NOT pause the music when a notification comes in when your listening to music via headphones. It's really pissing me off. Playerpro used to not do this like the stock and most others do, but now his is doing it too. Surely the ideal option should be to lower the music volume rather than pausing it.

It's even more annoying when you've got it connected to the aux socket of the car and using navigation and it pauses the music for every single direction. arrrggghhhh


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 24, 2011)

cybershot said:


> It's even more annoying when you've got it connected to the aux socket of the car and using navigation and it pauses the music for every single direction. arrrggghhhh


 
Turn the sound off on the sat nav software works for this.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Can anyone recommend a music app that does NOT pause the music when a notification comes in when your listening to music via headphones. It's really pissing me off. Playerpro used to not do this like the stock and most others do, but now his is doing it too. Surely the ideal option should be to lower the music volume rather than pausing it.


Most of the players I've tried just lower the sound and continue playing.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 24, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Turn the sound off on the sat nav software works for this.


 
Not ideal, I actually want the voice instructions when using navigation. I just don't want it to keep pausing the music.



editor said:


> Most of the players I've tried just lower the sound and continue playing.


 
Nothing is for me, N1 with stock Android 2.3.3

Any examples of something to try. Stock pauses, playerpro pauses, songbird pauses. Maybe it's an android 2.3 thing, but i also suffered it on 2.2 with everything apart from playerpro.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2011)

Try MixZing, PowerAmp and the default HTC one.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 24, 2011)

Poweramp cuts the music for me, maybe I need to find a setting

It also just randomly stops sometimes but overall I really like it


----------



## cybershot (Mar 24, 2011)

editor said:


> Try MixZing, PowerAmp and the default HTC one.


 
Nope, all get playback paused during an instruction. Really really annoying.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2011)

If you're an F1 fan the official timing app looks great:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.softpauer.f12011

Just one slight downer - they want _twenty fucking quid_ for it


----------



## cybershot (Mar 25, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If you're an F1 fan the official timing app looks great:
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.softpauer.f12011
> 
> Just one slight downer - they want _twenty fucking quid_ for it



per season as well, they can fuck off.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 27, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an app that automatically records both sides of the conversation during a voice call ?


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 28, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Can anyone recommend an app that automatically records both sides of the conversation during a voice call ?


 
Tricky - there are legal issues over recording phone calls which I think restrict the availability of apps. I used to have one on my old Nokia E71 called Total Recall (was very handy for work) but haven't found anything similar on Android. You might have to go outside the Market.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 28, 2011)

ovaltina said:


> Tricky - there are legal issues over recording phone calls which I think restrict the availability of apps. I used to have one on my old Nokia E71 called Total Recall (was very handy for work) but haven't found anything similar on Android. You might have to go outside the Market.


 
ETA: there's an Android version here http://www.killermobile.com/applications/android/total-recall-android-|-call-recorder.html

It costs $10 and doesn't work on all phones so you'd be taking a gamble


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks ovaltina  I think in these circumstances it's perfectly justified trying an "evaluation" copy first.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 28, 2011)

Any good wi-fi tethering apps for 2.1 phones? Failing that, I need an idiot's guide to root my Hero to 2.2.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 28, 2011)

http://rootmydroid.co.uk/guides/howto-simple-root-install-a-custom-rom/ for rooting the Hero


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 29, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> http://rootmydroid.co.uk/guides/howto-simple-root-install-a-custom-rom/ for rooting the Hero



Eek. Might give this a go, thanks.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

Not a killer app as such, but Google has announced the availability of in-app billing for Android Market applications.
http://developer.android.com/guide/market/billing/billing_overview.html


----------



## Idaho (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone using any of the money manager apps? Was thinking of taking a look, but didn't want to load and add tons of data to something that turns out to be second best.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 2, 2011)

This launcher looks amazing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2011)

Heh that's pretty cool looking!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah. Android's evolution is only going to snowball now. iOS 5 better be pretty fucking special.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah. Android's evolution is only going to snowball now. iOS 5 better be pretty fucking special.


 
Have to be honest though as nice as it looks in a 'wow' sense I can imagine it being a right pain when you're in the middle of stuff and just want something in a quick second (was running an event the other night and iOS' ease of use really hit home in that environment)...I don't want iOS5 to be cluttered but a better notification system would be nice!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 2, 2011)

It's more the scope for third parties to produce cool stuff. I'm surprised people haven't copied iOS more or come up with a knock off cooked rom.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 2, 2011)

The new version. Opera mini is a big improvement. Same fast loading, tabs and bookmarks but now with pinch to zoom


----------



## Redeyes (Apr 2, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> This launcher looks amazing




Had a play around with it all morning and wasn't that impressed beyond the fancy 3D stuff. Seeing timezones pop out on an animated globe is all well and good but when I couldn't use my scrollable agenda widget I started to fall out with it and got rid of it.

There's an apk floating around that you can use to test it in airplane mode if anyone fancies checking it out for longer than fifteen minutes and risking paying the £9 market fee.


----------



## rhod (Apr 4, 2011)

is a superb jamming/chord composition tool.

Works a bit like a tracker, but easier!

Just select the type of chord and duration, keep adding chords and apply different styles to the sequence. The free version has a few styles, but the paid version has about 50, some of them quite tasty. You can also save, and there is a randomise function which produces some interesting results, although it only randomises fairly short chord progressions. Also, export to MIDI, WAV etc. 

Very simple but powerful idea; well executed.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 4, 2011)

Wank'o'meter...does what it says on the tin!

http://www.reghardware.com/2011/04/01/app_of_the_week_wink_o_meter/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got to mention SwiftKey again. The more I I use it,  it just keeps getting better!


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm back on Swype... SwiftKey is great but it still can't match the speed of Swype.


----------



## dogroughzine (Apr 5, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I've got to mention SwiftKey again. The more I I use it,  it just keeps getting better!


 
definitely. some texts i dont need to press any letters after the first word!


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2011)

I still prefer SwiftKey to Swype. A lot of times I can write a 20-word message with just 20 keystrokes!


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 6, 2011)

How? Don't you need to space between words? So even if it predicted every word from the first character, you'd still be on at least 40?


----------



## MBV (Apr 6, 2011)

Does SwiftKey handle apostrophes better than Swype? My old Nokia was great for this.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 6, 2011)

Cliche: it autospaces.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 15, 2011)

can anyone recommend a good cycling tracker?

i'm using buddyrunner at the mo, but find it unreliable. just got back from a 1 hour cycle along the coast only to be told i haven't been anywhere. it's also designed for running not cycling.

tried My Tracks as well, but it doesn't sync with google maps properly. my last ride went through a whole load of back gardens, a school and almost in the sea, apparently.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 15, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> can anyone recommend a good cycling tracker?
> 
> i'm using buddyrunner at the mo, but find it unreliable. just got back from a 1 hour cycle along the coast only to be told i haven't been anywhere. it's also designed for running not cycling.
> 
> tried My Tracks as well, but it doesn't sync with google maps properly. my last ride went through a whole load of back gardens, a school and almost in the sea, apparently.


 
I used Cardiotrainer regularly for running, it's free and really good.  I've used it a couple of times for cycling and it does the job for that as well.

It might be a problem with GPS though, and not the app.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 15, 2011)

I use endomondo for running. It's meant to work for cycling too. It's a nice program.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 16, 2011)

Sportstracker is also good.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 16, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I'm back on Swype... SwiftKey is great but it still can't match the speed of Swype.


 
Tried them both, but prefer Touchpal.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Tried them both, but prefer Touchpal.


And there's one of the greatest benefits of Android: consumer choice.


----------



## magneze (Apr 16, 2011)

Gingerbread is rolling out to the Galaxy S this weekend. Nordics & Germany have it, UK soon hopefully.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> can anyone recommend a good cycling tracker?
> 
> i'm using buddyrunner at the mo, but find it unreliable. just got back from a 1 hour cycle along the coast only to be told i haven't been anywhere. it's also designed for running not cycling.
> 
> tried My Tracks as well, but it doesn't sync with google maps properly. my last ride went through a whole load of back gardens, a school and almost in the sea, apparently.


 
Another vote for cardiotrainer. It's free, upload to your Google account and does all the cool graph stuff.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Was hoping to read here about everytrail for  i phone and Android
I seen it working on iphone but don't know well it works on Android.

Can _pause_|| then restart tracing route. do other software do that ?



> walking tours, biking, running, hiking, sailing, driving and much more
> Plot camera pics on your map instantly



Free version everytrail
http://www.everytrail.com/android

O yar I think editor trying out this weekend  how good GPS is with everytrail


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2011)

Wish they'd hurry up with the memory map port...I know there are other alternatives, but I've already got the entire UK in memory map format.


----------



## Redeyes (Apr 17, 2011)

Missed It! Is a handy little widget I have on my Widget Locker lockscreen. Simple but very useful, I just wake the phone to lockscreen so I can see how many missed calls, texts and emails I have.

https://market.android.com/details?id=net.igecelabs.android.MissedIt


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2011)

This one lockscreen one looks good: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.innowebtech.g0t0&feature=related_apps


----------



## Redeyes (Apr 17, 2011)

editor said:


> This one lockscreen one looks good: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.innowebtech.g0t0&feature=related_apps



I bought that a while back and ended up not using it due to the stock lockscreen flashing up briefly when waking the phone. It also has issues where the volume and other hard keys wake the phone even if you've set it to not do so.

It's nice though and doesn't have those issues with all phones, just annoying as hell on my Desire. I'd check out the GOTO help forum before buying it if I were you, just to see what the current issues are and whether they've been fixed... http://getsatisfaction.com/innowebtech

I went with Widget Locker in the end, which is issue free and works like a charm.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 17, 2011)

Cheers for the training app suggestions, I'll try running a few of them at the same time and see how they work out.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2011)

I finally succumbed to email and installed K9 on my Orange San Francisco, but it's only showing me emails from August last year. Any ideas?


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> I finally succumbed to email and installed K9 on my Orange San Francisco, but it's only showing me emails from August last year. Any ideas?


I'd recommend getting a gmail account and forwarding your other mail accounts to that rather than faffing about with K9 myself.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

not everyone can forward mail to a 3rd party

Ruby - if you go in to the mail account in k9, and press menu, more, settings account settings, fetching mail  -  you will see some options. one of them is stopping your older mail. Maybe its the foldersize, you might need to increase the number of mails it holds.


----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2011)

You can also get gmail to read your other email accounts. It's a bit neater than just forwarding. Whether you really want Google to automatically have all your email is something you might want to consider too.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, I meant work security policy and the like.. Not that its not possible. (if that was in reply to me.)


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2011)

How do you read gmail then? Because the default email client on my phone is I think some Orange thing, and I only get as far as opening it when it objects to my phone number (which is not Orange as I am not on Orange).


----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2011)

You're phone probably has a built in Gmail app - if not then you can just get it from the Marketplace: 

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.gm


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2011)

The built in Android app is ace.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

I used the gmail one for a while, but got annoyed at having an app for gmail email and an app for work email. So moved gmail on to K9


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2011)

magneze said:


> You're phone probably has a built in Gmail app - if not then you can just get it from the Marketplace:
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.gm



Aha. Ok, that works (forwarding and the built in one I mean).


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 19, 2011)

GO dialer and GO SMS Pro are awesome replacements for the stock dialer and text message software that came with the android ROM. Best of all they are free!


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep: I've been using them for a while. GO contacts is pretty good too.


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 20, 2011)

What's so good about GO SMS?


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 21, 2011)

I tried Go Contacts but the formatting of the numbers (US style) pissed me off. Have they added other options yet?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I tried Go Contacts but the formatting of the numbers (US style) pissed me off. Have they added other options yet?


My numbers appear the same as usual.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 22, 2011)

Just playing with Touch Calendar...lays things out a lot nicer then the default one on the desire and supports landscape view and pinch to zoom.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, I really like touch calendar. I even paid for it.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2011)

Checkmark Calendar is the best I've found.






http://calendar.greenbeansoft.com/week


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 22, 2011)

Does touch or checkmark link up with Google calendar..


----------



## cybershot (Apr 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Checkmark Calendar is the best I've found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope that diarrhoea cleared up before Tennis. :/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 22, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Does touch or checkmark link up with Google calendar..


 
Touch does, I'd assume that checkmark does as well.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm on Calengoo at the moment having tried Pure Grid and not got on with it at all. Calengoo is suiting me fine for readability etc, and is also the first calendar I've tried that actually allows me to put in an event that recurs every two weeks.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2011)

I think I tried (and often bought) almost all the popular calendar apps, but Checkmark was by far the most legible for my needs.


----------



## sumimasen (Apr 24, 2011)

Orange Calendar gets my 10 out of 10. Would be more if it had a widget!


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2011)

What is "Orange Calendar"?


----------



## sumimasen (Apr 24, 2011)

My bad, it's called Orange Diary. It's a calendar app with tags, icons, reminders, and tasks built in.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks pretty but where's the online sync?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've just been using the calander that comes with the desire and links up with my google one. How do these improve on it?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I've just been using the calander that comes with the desire and links up with my google one. How do these improve on it?


Checkmark has a much nicer interface and views.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

The Miren web browser is ACE. http://www.wirefresh.com/android-miren-browser-fast-neatnnice-alternative-that-gets-our-vote/


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

This one looks interesting:


> Movie Stream, finally watch movies directly on your Android device. From the developers of TV Shows Stream finally arrives: Movie Stream. The application searches over the Internet for hundreds of Movie links capable to be played directly on your device, with full screen support using Megavideo and other hosting services. The search results are shown in a intuitive and easy to use interface.


http://www.androidtapp.com/movie-stream/


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

editor said:


> The Miren web browser is ACE. http://www.wirefresh.com/android-miren-browser-fast-neatnnice-alternative-that-gets-our-vote/



Failed at the first hurdle. Tried got log in to facebook and got a "too many server redirect error"


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

Works absolutely fine on Facebook for me. Sure it's not a problem with your network?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 25, 2011)

Working for me as well.


----------



## mack (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally an official google docs app and widget

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs

And a new feed reader D7

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.droidlab7.reader


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2011)

About time!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2011)

Blimey. Android now has more free apps than Apple's App store!



> Android Market has surpassed the Apple App Store in terms of free applications with 134,342 edging out their 121,845 free titles.
> 
> If both distribution models keep the current pace, the Android Market will be the largest store (total applications) within five months.


http://www.androidguys.com/2011/04/28/android-market-eclipse-app-store-summer/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2011)

Um is this real? Cos I can't imagine a more annoying way to get bloody adverts!


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2011)

It's real and the few app developers who have used it have been instantly marked down into oblivion or -apparently - kicked off the market. And rightly so.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 30, 2011)

Quite a well known app got pulled up for doing this recently, also badly affected his ratings as everyone started giving ones and uninstalling. Can't remember which one it was.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2011)

Any app that tried that would be gone within seconds.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2011)

Ten free photo Android apps: 
http://mashable.com/2011/05/03/free-android-photo-apps/

I'm still loving Vignette, but Little Photo is pretty good too.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Ten free photo Android apps:
> http://mashable.com/2011/05/03/free-android-photo-apps/
> 
> I'm still loving Vignette, but Little Photo is pretty good too.


 
Pudding Camera is brilliant, although not in English so difficult to navigate. It's basically the same as Vignette, but with pre-set options, and a prettier interface. 

A glaring omission from this list is PhotoShake!, which instantly makes good looking collages from your pictures. Again, great interface. 

Both of these apps negate the 'iOS apps are more polished' argument.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Both of these apps negate the 'iOS apps are more polished' argument.


Vignette is the best photo app I've seen on any platform.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

If you like PhotoShake!, I reckon you might like PhotoGrid too

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.roidapp.photogrid


----------



## cliche guevara (May 4, 2011)

Tried that one too, it is very good, and possibly more versatile than PhotoShake!, but I preferred the effortlessness of the latter.


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2011)

My drunken texting and interneting is getting ridiculous. Any apps that can stop me? having to do one of those non bot verification enter the characters you see in the box things would be ideal.


I would also like a tv guide that lists all tv channels and then I could select the ones I have and set it up to remind me about shows - especially second seasons that I always miss the start of.


----------



## mack (May 5, 2011)

Tv guide is nice, you can edit which channels are listed and set reminders

https://market.android.com/details?id=ukfree.jersey.tvguide


----------



## RaverDrew (May 6, 2011)

My life is complete - Wetherspoon's pub finder app has finally been released on Android 

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.evolvingagency&feature=search_result


----------



## cybershot (May 6, 2011)

Just installed Daily Road Voyager for recording your car journeys. (not that I'm accident prone but good way of recording an incident, assuming it happens in front of you)

Will give it a bash on Monday.


----------



## sumimasen (May 7, 2011)

Two blinding widgets that have transformed my phone's layout. 

Multicon 
CircleLauncher light


----------



## rhod (May 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Vignette is the best photo app I've seen on any platform.


 
I agree. It's a bit slow processing the final shots, but I don't really need this done in real time and the previews are quick enough. The range of options and effects are outstanding.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2011)

Taptu is a great news reader. Free, too.


----------



## rhod (May 11, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Just installed Daily Road Voyager for recording your car journeys. (not that I'm accident prone but good way of recording an incident, assuming it happens in front of you)
> 
> Will give it a bash on Monday.



I bet apps like that will add a whole extra dimension to the commuting rant threads in the transport forum!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2011)

I just downloaded something that has solved all my woes with typing on touchscreen and (for me at least) its a thousand times quicker than Swype or SwiftKey.

NumberPad Keyboard is like typing on my old Nokia 3210, uses all the same T9 predictive text functions and has solved my complete annoyance with mis-typing on small virtual keyboards. I'm actually so much quicker using a numberpad on the old nokia and this has finally bought it all back to Android. Now I can email and text and tween using one hand again. Brilliant. Totally worth the $3.99







More


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I just downloaded something that has solved all my woes with typing on touchscreen and (for me at least) its a thousand times quicker than Swype or SwiftKey.
> 
> NumberPad Keyboard is like typing on my old Nokia 3210, uses all the same T9 predictive text functions and has solved my complete annoyance with mis-typing on small virtual keyboards. I'm actually so much quicker using a numberpad on the old nokia and this has finally bought it all back to Android. Now I can email and text and tween using one hand again. Brilliant. Totally worth the $3.99
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't think of anything worse! Each to their own of course.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I couldn't think of anything worse! Each to their own of course.


 
Seriously, I don't know how people get on with tiny touch screen keyboards. I'm forever pressing the wrong key because they're too small (and I don't even have fat fingers!), but these nice big virtual buttons not only mean I get the right key every time but also, I can type messages using fewer keystrokes than I normally need to. I just couldn't get along with swyping, and although swiftkey was better than the regular keyboard, it was still a cumbersome task to knock out a quick message. Now I'm actually able to tweet stuff quickly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Seriously, I don't know how people get on with tiny touch screen keyboards. I'm forever pressing the wrong key because they're too small (and I don't even have fat fingers!), but these nice big virtual buttons not only mean I get the right key every time but also, I can type messages using fewer keystrokes than I normally need to. I just couldn't get along with swyping, and although swiftkey was ok it was still a cumbersome task to knock out a quick message.


 
I don't like phones with small touch screens for exactly this reason. On my desire hd each key in landscape mode is about 4 times the size of the ones on my sisters blackberry.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2011)

Typing in landscape mode is a pain with one hand though. I liked the old one-handed texting. This lets me do this.


----------



## cybershot (May 12, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Just installed Daily Road Voyager for recording your car journeys. (not that I'm accident prone but good way of recording an incident, assuming it happens in front of you)
> 
> Will give it a bash on Monday.


 
Whilst the app is great, it kills the battery, even when it's docked and on charge!!! Unless I had a bad expierence. Was not impressed after a 3 hour drive to pull my phone out the dock to find I had 36% battery left.


----------



## tangerinedream (May 12, 2011)

Maverick is the best map app I've used - can pull maps from loads of places including google, OS and others. Seems to cache well so providing you have a look while you know you have signal, can use when on a walk without worrying about losing the map due to no connection... I wouldn't say I'd head to the wilderness with it alone, but for local walking it's been great!


----------



## dlx1 (May 13, 2011)

I have an Android phone now looking for same apps I had on my itouch.

Evertrail So much better then endomondo
Dictionary 
Speak It  - type word and it says it outloud
Sticky Notes
Dragon Dictation - This not available for Android.  looking for speak to text most looked at and have got low marks.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Dragon Dictation - This not available for Android.


It will be soon - I was talking to them yesterday.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2011)

Hopefully it'll be better than the iOS version which I found to be really hit and miss...


----------



## hiccup (May 13, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I just downloaded something that has solved all my woes with typing on touchscreen and (for me at least) its a thousand times quicker than Swype or SwiftKey.
> 
> NumberPad Keyboard is like typing on my old Nokia 3210, uses all the same T9 predictive text functions and has solved my complete annoyance with mis-typing on small virtual keyboards. I'm actually so much quicker using a numberpad on the old nokia and this has finally bought it all back to Android. Now I can email and text and tween using one hand again. Brilliant. Totally worth the $3.99
> 
> ...


 
Touchpal has three keyboard layouts, qwerty, numberpad, and one inbetween. Plus, swipe down for numbers. I love it.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cootek.smartinput&feature=search_result


----------



## dlx1 (May 13, 2011)

> ed - It will be soon - I was talking to them yesterday.


Is there a subscription on when going live? 


Looking at FreeDictionary.org its a 





> only translate, but it also speaks the foreign language for you.


It do what I'm looking for say one word and type it then looks it up 

It understood: octopus  Also has image button so if the word is an object  I can see the word is the right one.  

_were was all this ten+ years ago _


----------



## dlx1 (May 14, 2011)

PhoneUsage  Free

Tired speak n send - Rubbish 
"the cat ran up the tree" = Katherine patrick or chat the trick or set timer the trick or set timer the tree.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2011)

Top Ten Awesome Android Features that the iPhone Doesn't Have 
http://lifehacker.com/5801862/top-10-awesome-android-features-that-the-iphone-doesnt-have


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Top Ten Awesome Android Features that the iPhone Doesn't Have
> http://lifehacker.com/5801862/top-10-awesome-android-features-that-the-iphone-doesnt-have


 


> Browsing for and discovering new apps should be fun, not challenge to make it through a tiny app store with your sanity intact. The App Store and Cydia App Store aren't exactly fun to browse on your phone, but you either have to download apps on your phone or plug it into iTunes to sync them all over. With the new Android Market, or with third-party sites like AppBrain, you can find a cool app, hit the install button, and it'll be on your phone the next time you pick it up. It doesn't get much more convenient than that.



I do like this part, but find it slightly unnerving the way stuff just installs without any confirmation on the phone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 15, 2011)

Texty Sounds a great idea, I'd probably use a lot more texts if I could send them from my PC. It's still in beta at the moment, but stuck my name down and I hope I get on it.



> *** NOTE *** If you heard about us on LifeHacker's May 5th post -- we quickly exhausted the 2,000 beta invite codes in 45 minutes. We should be able to give you access soon, however.
> 
> Hi - Thanks for your interest in Texty. We've received your request for a beta invite; we'll be giving you access as soon as we can.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2011)

.


----------



## dlx1 (May 18, 2011)

Right I look up to page 42 on this thread.
What a good photo edit-er just resize pix and image size. 
I looked at post-it notes but have to open the program to see post-it note Bit like looking inside Fridge to note. 
What one call there the note in on screen of phone! 

*Drinking water* reminders me to drink 
WOOOHOO Backgammon 
Air Control - free. payed for this on itouch
Who making tea
Trainline Tickets - every must know this one. next time of train 
Tube Chaser


----------



## dlx1 (May 18, 2011)

Fingers said:


> I have got myself hooked on Stupid Zombies. A bit like Angry Birds but with Zombies.  Very good I say.


thanks for that


----------



## editor (May 23, 2011)

Here's five of my fave travel apps:
http://www.wirefresh.com/lost-in-lewisham-heres-five-great-android-uk-travel-apps/


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

It's not an app as such, but respect to HTC for bowing to user pressure and unlocking bootloaders. 



> "There has been overwhelmingly customer feedback that people want access to open bootloaders on HTC phones. I want you to know that we've listened. Today, I'm confirming we will no longer be locking the bootloaders on our devices. Thanks for your passion, support and patience."
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/40196/htc-unlocks-phone-bootloaders-rooting


----------



## rhod (May 27, 2011)

Smart move. Even more of a clear alternative to Apple's closed OS, now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 28, 2011)

dunno if its been said before but easy thether , im using the free one and have just hooked my x10 up as a mobile, so posting on here looking at the sea  

I think im going to buy the full version in a moment


----------



## twentythreedom (May 30, 2011)

I have a problem with my HTC Desire HD. Much as I try to be careful and make sure calls are ended and the phone's locked, I keep on making accidental calls... which can, and has been, extremely emabarrassing - and that's only calls I've made from my pocket that I know of. I dread to think what people have heard... 

Annoyingly, it's often my mum that receives accidental calls, so I need to know how to prevent this happening. Any good tips / apps?

I made 3 calls to the USA the other day  

Help!!


----------



## silverfish (May 30, 2011)

I put call confirm on my HTC desire, asks for a  a second confirmation prior to calling the number.

Works well.....but I'm always phoning people and putting phone up to ear forgetting to confirm the call


----------



## Blagsta (May 30, 2011)

install Call Confirm


----------



## silverfish (May 30, 2011)

http://www.appbrain.com/app/call-confirm/net.nanabit.callconfirm


----------



## magneze (May 30, 2011)

Had Gingerbread installed for a week or so now. Battery life is hugely improved. I get about 3 days now.


----------



## fogbat (May 30, 2011)

magneze said:


> Had Gingerbread installed for a week or so now. Battery life is hugely improved. I get about 3 days now.


 
Nice! Is that still on the Galaxy S? Did you root it?


----------



## newbie (May 30, 2011)

Is there anything that will disable the volume control buttons on the DHD?


----------



## magneze (May 31, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Nice! Is that still on the Galaxy S? Did you root it?


Nope, it was an official update via Kies.


----------



## joustmaster (May 31, 2011)

i did that a lot too. I changed the amount of time the unlock pattern waits to come on to zero, so that it wont unlock accidentally in my pocket



twentythreedom said:


> I have a problem with my HTC Desire HD. Much as I try to be careful and make sure calls are ended and the phone's locked, I keep on making accidental calls... which can, and has been, extremely emabarrassing - and that's only calls I've made from my pocket that I know of. I dread to think what people have heard...
> 
> Annoyingly, it's often my mum that receives accidental calls, so I need to know how to prevent this happening. Any good tips / apps?
> 
> ...


----------



## fogbat (May 31, 2011)

magneze said:


> Nope, it was an official update via Kies.


 
Cheers - will give it a go this evening


----------



## twentythreedom (May 31, 2011)

Nice one peeps, got Call Confirm installed - Have made more than enough embarrassing pocket-calls for now!


----------



## wtfftw (May 31, 2011)

I'm playing around with stuff that has been previously mentioned - launcherpro and remotedroid.

Also looking at playing with the contents of my computer from a distance. looked at skifta but it doesn't want to play with xp and I've not the will to dig around and sort it (it plays fine with my blokes computer so fuck that). I'm trying out Tonido. Not entirely sure why I'd need to access my own files when I'm in the pub but it's nice to know that I could.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Contract Killer - Game 
Pocket Bingo - Game
Push Ups - Counts 
Sit Ups - Counts
Click Counter - Use for calf raises. Say out load when I hit 25 50 75 100. use on door number of people in I think it for.

------------
*Q* How to get Tapatalk for Android FREE 
Have gone to website on phone look clicked links but they all pay for how to get free?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't there's a free version anymore...there was for the iPhone but it's pay only now...


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

The freebie version has indeed gorn west: http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4563


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 1, 2011)

I paid for Tapatalk. Can't remember how much, but it's worth it, I use it every day.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 1, 2011)

I too have installed Call Confirm. It is simple and effective. I have had a habit of accidentally pressing the wrong number when calling. This blocks those mistakes. Yes a good app.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't get how accidental calls are made. It takes pressing the button on top, then swiping down, then calling the number.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I don't get how accidental calls are made. It takes pressing the button on top, then swiping down, then calling the number.


your jeans are either too tight, it not tight enough.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tapatalk don't work with bikeradar.com. Sadly


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2011)

Think its a shame that the offical google docs app can't access my photos on my picasa account. Would be quite nice to have an app that does it, see there are plenty about, but they mean giving them your gmail password. Has anyone used any they trust?


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2011)

It is possible it seems: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-tech-issues/96446-picasa-albums-not-showing-gallery.html


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2011)

editor said:


> It is possible it seems: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-tech-issues/96446-picasa-albums-not-showing-gallery.html


 
Thanks ed, but that just links to a random apk, which I'm a bit more cautious of these days.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a 110 post thread discussing it here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=653503


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2011)

editor said:


> There's a 110 post thread discussing it here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=653503


 
Thanks for the googling, it is appreciated, but was after folks on this threads experiences and was also surprised google haven't built this functionality into their own app.


----------



## lobster (Jun 3, 2011)

LBE Privacy Guard or Permissions Denied both allow you to deny permissions to an app in real-time.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2011)

words free! scrabble


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 3, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I don't get how accidental calls are made. It takes pressing the button on top, then swiping down, then calling the number.



I find that sometimes while looking for a particular contact my finger brushes against the wrong number and it begins to dial. I then have to hit the End Call button to stop it. With Call Confirm you get to see your mistake in the pop-up window and you can cancel the call.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 4, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I find that sometimes while looking for a particular contact my finger brushes against the wrong number and it begins to dial. I then have to hit the End Call button to stop it. With Call Confirm you get to see your mistake in the pop-up window and you can cancel the call.


 
Actually that makes more sense. I can see the use in that!


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 4, 2011)

Is there a podcast downloader free on the market? I want something that can download Just a Minute and whatever automatically over wifi to listen to on the train but Google Listen just seems to give me links to streams, which are no good.


----------



## sparkit (Jun 4, 2011)

I use BeyondPod for podcasts and Rss feeds. It's pretty good I reckon.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 4, 2011)

sparkit said:


> I use BeyondPod for podcasts and Rss feeds. It's pretty good I reckon.



Hmm... looks like it'll work but you get a 7 day trial and then have to pay £4.29 to unlock it  any freebies?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 6, 2011)

Got on the texty beater...it's very handy, you can now send text messages from chrome using your phones text allowance. If you're bothered you can have it forward texts to your email account as well. I suspect my text messages may be getting longer...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 6, 2011)

No so cool  

Sex Offenders search


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> No so cool
> 
> Sex Offenders search


There's loads of them about on all platforms. They're US only.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 6, 2011)

turn your phone into a sniper rifle...

http://www.androidfreeware.net/download-sniper-shot.html

there goes my attempts at saving battrey life.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a healthy sign for the platform's future:



> Mobile Developers Still Choosing Android Over iOS
> 
> More than 5,000 iOS developers are in San Francisco for Apple's big party at the Worldwide Developers Conference, but a new report says the hippest place to be is the Android Market. The study, from Bluevia and Vision Mobile, found that 67 percent of developers code for Android, while iOS trails at 59 percent.
> 
> ...


Interesting to note that WM7 is getting a lot of attention too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

Makes sense, some analysts believe WM7 is the next big mobile OS.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Makes sense, some analysts believe WM7 is the next big mobile OS.


I'm starting to think that somehow Microsoft is going to pull a big one out of the bag with WM7.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 9, 2011)

There no Fill that hole - there is one  for iphone. 

How much interest would a company \ developer need to rebuild an app for Android would it be just a case of editing or start from scratch ?

100 emails 500 emails show interest.


----------



## mack (Jun 9, 2011)

Pingu said:


> turn your phone into a sniper rifle...
> 
> http://www.androidfreeware.net/download-sniper-shot.html
> 
> there goes my attempts at saving battrey life.



Still an AWP whore I see  

Might have to load up CSS, see if it's still as much fun as it used to be or has it been ruined by hack0rz


----------



## Pingu (Jun 9, 2011)

L96 whore thses days 

but yeah still enjoy my sniping


----------



## Idaho (Jun 9, 2011)

mack said:


> Still an AWP whore I see
> 
> Might have to load up CSS, see if it's still as much fun as it used to be or has it been ruined by hack0rz



I used to be reasonably good* at that.





*I used to spend far more time than was healthy on it, so that I could easily beat the casual players, but was still fodder for the people with absolutely no life at all. 

vote_dust


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm starting to think that somehow Microsoft is going to pull a big one out of the bag with WM7.


 
Yep, my money's on them basically taking over Androids position of dominance now with Android and Apple finishing off RIM and WebOS etc once and for all...


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 10, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> There no Fill that hole - there is one  for iphone.
> 
> How much interest would a company \ developer need to rebuild an app for Android would it be just a case of editing or start from scratch ?
> 
> 100 emails 500 emails show interest.


 


> If we can find funding (perhaps a few thousand pounds) to fund a developer, or find a developer willing to write it for free, then it&rsquo;s perfectly possible.



Wow that much cost to make an app


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 10, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Wow that much cost to make an app



How much do you think a skilled developer costs?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 10, 2011)

A couple of grand is nothing for a commercial app. I was looking at having one made and my MD expected a quote near £20k! We'll probably have a full product for around £8k, and it'll be a powerful app with several functions, integrating into proprietary systems.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

DropSnap automatically uploads any photo you take to Dropbox:
https://market.android.com/details?id=me.ctso.dropsnap


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 10, 2011)

Similarly Epistle a note pad app uploads notes automatically to Dropbox.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.kooklab.epistle


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 10, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> How much do you think a skilled developer costs?


 
Minimum wage


----------



## hiccup (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> DropSnap automatically uploads any photo you take to Dropbox:
> https://market.android.com/details?id=me.ctso.dropsnap


 
Nifty


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

I like Dropbox a lot but don't use enough/properly. Downloaded these two though and will have a play with settings.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Got on the texty beater...it's very handy, you can now send text messages from chrome using your phones text allowance. If you're bothered you can have it forward texts to your email account as well. I suspect my text messages may be getting longer...


 
Texty beater?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm on it as well. I think it's closed now, but it's an awesome app for work as I get a notification on Chrome when I receive an SMS and can reply from my computer. It syncs with the phone too, so any messages sent from your computer are visible as normal sent message from your phone.


----------



## MBV (Jun 10, 2011)

Does it sync the other way to? E.g messages that are already on my phone get back up?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like Dropbox a lot but don't use enough/properly. Downloaded these two though and will have a play with settings.


 
It's excellent, one of my most used services, brilliant because it doesn't care what platform you're using.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2011)

It's handy, but I find sugar sync does what I need better.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 11, 2011)

ovaltina said:


> Is there a podcast downloader free on the market? I want something that can download Just a Minute and whatever automatically over wifi to listen to on the train but Google Listen just seems to give me links to streams, which are no good.


 
Google listen does download stuff, works fine for me. You can set a time to check for downloads and set how many podcasts it will keep saved at any one point (e.g. after it's downloaded twenty, it will delete the oldest one and download a new one)

Have you integrated it with google reader (setting up a folder for 'listen items') - I think that might have made a difference to me.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2011)

I use a combo of SimpleNote/Flick Notes/Resoph Notes so I can write notes on my phone or desktop app and have them instantly backed up to the cloud and synced. It's a near perfect combo.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.teragadgets.android.notes&feature=search_result


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 11, 2011)

dfm said:


> Does it sync the other way to? E.g messages that are already on my phone get back up?


 
Only from the date of install, it doesn't back up your old stuff.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 11, 2011)

tangerinedream said:


> Google listen does download stuff, works fine for me. You can set a time to check for downloads and set how many podcasts it will keep saved at any one point (e.g. after it's downloaded twenty, it will delete the oldest one and download a new one)
> 
> Have you integrated it with google reader (setting up a folder for 'listen items') - I think that might have made a difference to me.


 
Ah ok, thanks for the info... I'll have a crack at sorting it this weekend.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 11, 2011)

I bought WireGoggles the other day.

Lets you take weird wireframe-y outline photos like these:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2011)

That's brilliant!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 11, 2011)

The editor made me a happy woman by telling me there is an Oblique Strategies app.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> The editor made me a happy woman by telling me there is an Oblique Strategies app.


 
Brilliant! My first was "make what is perfect more human".


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 11, 2011)

I got thoroughly stuck on a bit of recording the other week and drew the card "What would your best friend do?" My best friend suggested I change my strings (he's a guitar tech), so I did, and it solved the problem.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> The editor made me a happy woman by telling me there is an Oblique Strategies app.


 It's free and you can get it here: https://market.android.com/details?id=org.multiply.obliquestrategies&feature=search_result


----------



## dogroughzine (Jun 12, 2011)

whoever asked about a good Podcast App, I find Stitcher pretty good and it's free. Although depending on your signal you can sometimes get half way through and it just stops then you cant resume etc. But I find it pretty useful when it works, mainly because it has all of the Kevin Smith related podcasts. I think the general selection is pretty vast though.


----------



## rhod (Jun 17, 2011)

editor said:


> It's free and you can get it here: https://market.android.com/details?id=org.multiply.obliquestrategies&feature=search_result



Fucking excellent! - unfortunately it's not compatible with my Wildfire for some unearthly reason. Bugger.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 17, 2011)

editor said:


> It's free and you can get it here: https://market.android.com/details?id=org.multiply.obliquestrategies&feature=search_result


 
It just told me to do something boring


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 17, 2011)

Simple program that turns the android phone into a flashlight. Very useful if you don't want to wake up your other half when going to piss late at night.

Tiny Flashlight


----------



## articul8 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry - not reading 56 pages to see if this has been answered - but is there an app that let's you stream BBC iplayer on Android 2.1 without needing Flash Player?


----------



## dweller (Jun 18, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Sorry - not reading 56 pages to see if this has been answered - but is there an app that let's you stream BBC iplayer on Android 2.1 without needing Flash Player?


 
Yes, beebplayer.
I don't think it is in the market anymore but you should be able to google it.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Sorry - not reading 56 pages to see if this has been answered - but is there an app that let's you stream BBC iplayer on Android 2.1 without needing Flash Player?


 
Top right there a button in gray text search thread, then look at every page like I did before

Ed post on other thread


> Android and BBC iPlayer services.
> I just view TV Catchup in the browser:
> http://www.tvcatchup.com/


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 20, 2011)

edit: bollocks


> Amazon Appstore is only available to customers located in the United States


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

7 best Android apps for Runners, Joggers & Walkers. 







http://www.androidtapp.com/7-best-a...ndations-from-the-experts-at-androidtapp-com/


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

This isn't a reality yet is it folks?




> Transport For London To Enable Bus Tracking Via SMS & Mobile Web In 2011
> 
> How Will It Work?
> 
> ...



http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2009/10/...able-bus-tracking-via-sms-mobile-web-in-2011/


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> This isn't a reality yet is it folks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You've been able to do that in Leeds for years with texting.

in London, I have an app on my phone that tells me when buses are due. I think its the same info you get on arrival screens at some stops.


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2011)

editor said:


> 7 best Android apps for Runners, Joggers & Walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use RunKeeper out of that lot. It's the business. Very good indeed.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

magneze said:


> I use RunKeeper out of that lot. It's the business. Very good indeed.


 
Im getting a large number of trips on my phone now taking space if i wishes to delete  them on phone it delete trips on everytrail website !
(used for biking)

Does runkeeper? Ta


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> You've been able to do that in Leeds for years with texting.
> 
> in London, I have an app on my phone that tells me when buses are due. I think its the same info you get on arrival screens at some stops.


 I wonder if that uses timetables... it's the real-time info that would be really very helpful . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

RE train arrival times, the first few pages of this thread rec G Rail, any views on what's the best option atm?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

I use Train Times UK


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 21, 2011)

Thetrainline.com recently released an app which isn't bad.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers Ed - that seems to be the one *downloads* NB: It's £3.49

Fwiw, Thetrainline.com app seems to use  timetables rather than real-time...


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Cheers Ed - that seems to be the one *downloads* NB: It's £3.49


It's pricey, but worth it. Actually there's another one - about the same price - which I think is more or less the same.

I wrote a piece about my five of my others fave Android travel apps which you may find helpful: http://www.wirefresh.com/lost-in-lewisham-heres-five-great-android-uk-travel-apps/


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Im getting a large number of trips on my phone now taking space if i wishes to delete  them on phone it delete trips on everytrail website !
> (used for biking)
> 
> Does runkeeper? Ta


Just tried. RunKeeper also does this - although I am not sure how much info is stored on the phone - it might be bringing it down from the internet.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

editor said:


> It's pricey, but worth it. Actually there's another one - about the same price - which I think is more or less the same.
> 
> I wrote a piece about my five of my others fave Android travel apps which you may find helpful: http://www.wirefresh.com/lost-in-lewisham-heres-five-great-android-uk-travel-apps/


Cheers for those. No great need of those but there's certainly a lot out there.

When it's ready,  that real-time bus one  would make a diff for me...


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone use apps for locating lost phones? Realised last night that ringing mine to locate it in this flat is pretty useless as there's mainly no reception.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Anyone use apps for locating lost phones? Realised last night that ringing mine to locate it in this flat is pretty useless as there's mainly no reception.


Seek Droid is good
https://market.android.com/details?id=org.gtmedia.seekdroid&feature=search_result

This one's free:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.alienmanfc6.wheresmyandroid&feature=related_apps


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 21, 2011)

ta. 


unrelated:
I've set my ringtone as the 56k modem dialling up noise. I'm easily amused.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2011)

On a similar note are there any auto-wipe apps in case the phone is stolen?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> On a similar note are there any auto-wipe apps in case the phone is stolen?


Seek Droid, again.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 21, 2011)

Seekdroid is mad! I installed it and am really impressed with it!

Not bad for 60p.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah I bought it last night and installed it. I haven't had a good look at it yet. I presume you can just activate it if you're phone is stolen though yeah?


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 22, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> yeah I bought it last night and installed it. I haven't had a good look at it yet. I presume you can just activate it if you're phone is stolen though yeah?



Yes. I mucked about with it last night and through the seek droid website, I was able to see the location of my phone on google maps using an antenna fix and after a few minutes a GPS fix (it activated my GPS). The website was able to retrive my last numbers called.

All in all, for 60p, I was really impressed.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 22, 2011)

Now I'm all Swedish Spring-ed up (the OS), I've gone app 'appy.

I had six downloading  together at one point last night..... is this NORMAL


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Can anyone reccomend any good ringtones. Bleepy modern 'ringing' sounding ones. Not jingles, or retro vintage phone bells. 

I honestly find that smartphone ringtones are nowhere near as loud, or identifiable, as the old bleepy monotone ones you used to get from the old nokia/erricson handsets and its when I need to hear them most, if I'm in a pub or a club and there's a lot of background noise to contend with. I need the old fasioned 'bleepy' monotone type sounds. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't to take sound from old phone and put on new phone for is that to simple ? Easy then looking for new sound. 


> I honestly find that smartphone ringtones are nowhere near as loud


 vibrate

56k Modem   convert to mp3 stick on phone.

must be an app or site to make own ringtone


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah but thats a pain and I bet it's not as good as the real thing. I want to download something.

Plus vibrate is fine but it requires you have it shoved in your pocket all the time and able to _feel_ it. Maybe I want to put it in a loose pocket or a bag.


----------



## Ae589 (Jun 22, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> yeah I bought it last night and installed it. I haven't had a good look at it yet. I presume you can just activate it if you're phone is stolen though yeah?


 
I've lost my phone on a train, and sent a message to the screen with 'if found ring this number for a reward', and got it back that day.  It was in Horsham, which is where SeekDroid said it was.  SeekDroid +1 from me.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Can't to take sound from old phone and put on new phone for is that to simple ? Easy then looking for new sound.
> vibrate
> 
> 56k Modem   convert to mp3 stick on phone.
> ...





wtfftw said:


> unrelated:
> I've set my ringtone as the 56k modem dialling up noise. I'm easily amused.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 22, 2011)

I want that 56k ringtone!


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 22, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I want that 56k ringtone!


Not so cool if every body got one bit like a bar code tattoo


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2011)

It's cool, I just found a very slick site which let me download perfect LOUD mono ringtones. I've got the three original Nokia ringtones. And the mono SMS alert now.

http://www.zedge.net/

Nokia tones here

Retro.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 23, 2011)

http://whispersys.com/whispercore.html

allows you to prevent apps from reading darta on location etc etc.

curently only working on Nexus S and Nexus One but will be ported to other phones soon


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

Many will know this but some like me, might not.....

Now I'm finally getting my head around the functionality, battery conservation seems a lot easier. Turns out the most important app for me is the the _power control widget_:








Anyway, it's basically a very, very handy shortcut menu to Menu > Settings > Wherever the hell else you need to go: 

Left to right:

1. wi-fi (only when you need it)
2. Bluetooth (only when you need it)
3. Gps/location (only when you need it)
4. Internet (refresh and check your web pages, turn it off again) 
5. Screen brightness (I think it has a low, middle and high  - think about using the middle option)

FWiw, I have another between 4 and  5 - AutoSync (turn it on, check your email, turn it off again).

The other thing I wanted to get clear was all the icon stuff:












I found that handy - hope some other smartphone newbies can make use of that info.


----------



## lobster (Jun 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Seek Droid, again.


 
I noticed this app requires a working data connection and then underneath "Works without a SIM Card"  

 what if the person who steals the phone disables or moves out of a area where there is no mobile internet connection, sms support should be supported , of course if the sim card is changed , sms is useless..


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

lobster said:


> I noticed this app requires a working data connection and then underneath "Works without a SIM Card"
> 
> what if the person who steals the phone disables or moves out of a area where there is no mobile internet connection, sms support should be supported , of course if the sim card is changed , sms is useless..


Sounds you want the Moon on a stick for your 60p! These things make no claim to infallible and there is no app in the world on any platform that can guarantee to work under all conditions. But it's a lot, lot, lot better than nothing and has worked for some people.

Edit: there is another app that will text you if the person changes the SIM card too.


----------



## Redeyes (Jun 23, 2011)

All this talk of SeekDroid and losing phones reminded me of this thread over at XDA which has some really interesting ways to use Tasker in the event of losing your phone.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1052249


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 23, 2011)

* Q * how do i search this thred using tapatalk ? 

Ta


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

I've got a question as well; where I think people have '3G' in white on a black background (very, very top, to the right-hand side), I have 'H' - not the end of the world, just curious. I'm on a £10 Giffgaff jobbie.

Any ideas?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 23, 2011)

xda again.



> GPRS: 56Kbit/s
> EDGE: 236.8 kbit/s
> UMTS: 384 kbit/s
> HSDPA: 14,400 kbit/s - 14.4 Mb/s (only in certain places in England, blanket 7.2 Mb/s for Three UK)


----------



## TruXta (Jun 23, 2011)

So is the HSDPA better than 3G? I get one and the other higgledypiggledy.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

wtfftw - thang you. Solved, in a very good way!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

This app is another that does real-time tube departures - for the iPhone. Howver, it has something interesting to say:


> What advantages does your app have over others that already do the same (e.g. Tube Deluxe by Malcolm Barclay)?
> 
> All of the apps on the App Store do not do anything more than either relay TfL's API data, scrape TfL's website or scrape the DLR Daisy website. Although these are the best sources of information, *they only update (roughly) every 30 seconds*, and the data is often incomplete or malformed. We have a server that collects all of the information from the API (i.e. every station prediction/summary) simultaneously, and the information from DLR Daisy. As the stations don't get updated at the same time, but contain redundant information,* we are able to get fresh information every (roughly) 5 seconds* by piecing all of the predictions together.
> 
> ...



http://www.reddit.com/r/london/comments/hune6/tube_tracker_is_our_new_live_departures_app_for/


tbf, I think we need a dedicated app thread in the Transport forum . . . .


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe I've missed it, but is there a way of organising my program list according to category. In my old windows mobile phone, I could just create a folder named 'games' etc and stick the program shortcuts icon into it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 23, 2011)

You can create a folder icon and stick all your games into it. I do it.


----------



## lobster (Jun 24, 2011)

Redeyes said:


> All this talk of SeekDroid and losing phones reminded me of this thread over at XDA which has some really interesting ways to use Tasker in the event of losing your phone.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1052249



Tasker is a interesting app, i noticed Kaspersky sell something that offers sms functions.



> Remotely Block your phone if it is lost or stolen. Just send a predefined SMS to your phone and your device will be blocked and no-one will be able to access its contents. You can even choose to remotely Wipe your data.
> 
> NEW! Set a prearranged message that will be displayed on the screen if the smartphone is blocked, allowing any law-abiding citizen that finds your smartphone to return it to you.
> 
> ...



android link


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.getjar.com/mobile/75206/cut-the-rope-free/

"Cut The Rope" comes to Android finally !!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 27, 2011)

rhod said:


> is a superb jamming/chord composition tool.
> 
> Works a bit like a tracker, but easier!
> 
> ...




Ive downloaded this, truly brilliant!


----------



## cybershot (Jun 28, 2011)

I know a few of you came to the conclusion swype was getting worse a while back, but the new version is well and truly utter shite and is constantly changing words I've typed to something else, I constantly becoming a victim of 'auto correct' in my tweets and texts and it's making me look a bit of a knob. There seems to be no option to turn it off, unless I am completely blind.

So need a recommendation on a new keyboard. I know there's a few recommended here, but without searching through a 58 page thread (I can't be arsed) and I also have one little thing I still really like about swype that I would also like in any other kind of keyboard I use, the fact you can long press a letter to get a number or symbol as shown in the pic below, without having to switch to numbers/symbols back to letters, like you do with the stock keyboard. Can anyone recommend anything that does the same sort of thing?


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

SwiftKey is the absolute don.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2011)

settings-->locale and text-->swype settings-->remove prediction or word choice window would do it surely?


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 28, 2011)

editor said:


> SwiftKey is the absolute don.


 

Agreed. Saves me loadsa time innit.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 28, 2011)

dunno what your settings are but I'm finding swype 3.0 better than ever.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 28, 2011)

Voice to text works fine.


----------



## Redeyes (Jun 28, 2011)

editor said:


> SwiftKey is the absolute don.


 
Yep, can't fault it at all.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 29, 2011)

Agree with cybershot that the new Swype is dreadful, at least for phones. On my tablet its fantastic. God only knows why but it's like a totally different program.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a very neat app made by some teenagers, it gives you your rights when being stopped and searched by the police but also allows you to log the event (plus location and officer numbers) too!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Redeyes said:


> Yep, can't fault it at all.


 
I can, it's a pain. I could text ten times faster on my old Nokia 3210 than on any touch screen qwerty keyboard. And with one hand too.

That's why I installed the T9 emulator (EvenBetter)NumberPad Keyboard. Now THAT is the business.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Earlier we mentioned texting from Google Chrome but I can't seem to find an app or solution for this?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Earlier we mentioned texting from Google Chrome but I can't seem to find an app or solution for this?


 
texty iirc


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Here's a very neat app made by some teenagers, it gives you your rights when being stopped and searched by the police but also allows you to log the event (plus location and officer numbers) too!


 amazing! well done them teenagers


----------



## MBV (Jun 29, 2011)

What is the best app for turning off the connection to my home wifi when I leave my house? I missed some emails today due to being connected to some random wifi.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2011)

go to the screen 2 to left of homescreen and tap on the icon


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2011)

as posted by LC here


London_Calling said:


> Many will know this but some like me, might not.....
> 
> Now I'm finally getting my head around the functionality, battery conservation seems a lot easier. Turns out the most important app for me is the the _power control widget_:
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

ddraig said:


> texty iirc


 
Can't get it


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Earlier we mentioned texting from Google Chrome but I can't seem to find an app or solution for this?


 


ddraig said:


> texty iirc


 


Badgers said:


> Can't get it


 
I think it's in invite only beta at the minute. I have it, and it's very handy for work, means I can leave my phone on silent and respond to texts while it still looks like I'm doing work!


----------



## MBV (Jun 29, 2011)

ddraig said:


> as posted by LC here



Cheers both.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2011)

ddraig said:


> amazing! well done them teenagers


 
Innit! I love things like this.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking for a good screen capture 
Galaxy s crap return button and home key. 

Return button goes back a page so take screen cap of page before! 

Have tried going a page after but seem to miss one tried to cap.

Ta

Iv tried two both crap. Don't know that rooting is.


----------



## lobster (Jul 1, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Looking for a good screen capture


 
I don;t think there is any screen capture apps that work without rooting the phone.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 2, 2011)

lobster said:


> I don;t think there is any screen capture apps that work without rooting the phone.



You can do screen captures on non-rooted phones using MyPhoneExplorer...

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fjsoft.myphoneexplorer.client


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 2, 2011)

the google plus app is great.


----------



## magneze (Jul 2, 2011)

+1


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 5, 2011)

Further to  this post discussing battery management, I came across a cheap and cheerful solution in Poundland for - not suprisingly - £1.00

It's a gadget that contains 4 x AAA size batteries, and you connect it to your phone via the USB charger - you obv. have to have the USB lead with you. I suppose you can pop into any shop or garage to buy the batteries at the time you run out of juice. 

So as long as you have this crappy little plastic thing, plus your lead, you're sorted.

Just ran the battery down to zero, plugged in the Poundland device and.... it works! Apols, dreadful photo:


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Redeyes said:


> You can do screen captures on non-rooted phones using MyPhoneExplorer...
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fjsoft.myphoneexplorer.client


If you've got a Samsung Galaxy S2 it's as easy as pressing the home button and the power button together.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 5, 2011)

editor said:


> If you've got a Samsung Galaxy S2 it's as easy as pressing the home button and the power button together.


 
An inprovment to the galaxy s one.
Don't see how the designers did see that it would not work. Return & big button


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 5, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Further to  this post discussing battery management, I came across a cheap and cheerful solution in Poundland for - not suprisingly - £1.00
> 
> It's a gadget that contains 4 x AAA size batteries, and you connect it to your phone via the USB charger - you obv. have to have the USB lead with you. I suppose you can pop into any shop or garage to buy the batteries at the time you run out of juice.
> 
> ...


 
Two pound more -
Could carry one spair battery charge up just swop battery over. Can get two batterys and power lead for four pound on ebay.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't find 'task killer', is it in Settings somewhere (by default) or do I need to d/l an app?


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 7, 2011)

you don't need a task killer


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 7, 2011)

what happened to that guy.. he was one of the most cross people I had ever seen posts from..


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 7, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> you don't need a task killer


 Yes I do. It's why... I'm asking.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> what happened to that guy.. he was one of the most cross people I had ever seen posts from..


   innit. I can't even remember his name now.


You can kill apps through settings> applications> manage applications (desire). Useful if they behave all weird.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Yes I do. It's why... I'm asking.


 
Why do you need a task killer?  AFAIK, Android manages that for you.  Task killers are inefficient and unnecessary on Android afaik.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 7, 2011)

The Beautiful Widgets FAQ tells me so. Otherwise I can't update the time (which is now running three minutes fast).


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 7, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> You can kill apps through settings> applications> manage applications (desire). Useful if they behave all weird.


Cheers but the means to 'task kill' the app off is not there (as far as I can see).


----------



## fogbat (Jul 7, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> what happened to that guy.. he was one of the most cross people I had ever seen posts from..


 
Gorski? 

Disagreeing with him about anything used to send him into a frothing rage


----------



## TruXta (Jul 7, 2011)

I miss gorski. And I love Swiftkey. How did I not download it earlier? It's like I've freed up 80% of the processing power needed to write anything on my phone.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 8, 2011)

Ha. Yes that's right - gorski. He was livid.

Am at a loose end as have finished angry birds and angry birds seasons. Any suggestions for replacements?


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 8, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Am at a loose end as have finished angry birds and angry birds seasons. Any suggestions for replacements?



Angry Birds Rio! There's also a new update for seasons that only lets you play a new level a day, currently on day 17 of 30.

Cut the Rope is good too, gets a bit difficult/frustrating though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

Redeyes said:


> Angry Birds Rio! There's also a new update for seasons that only lets you play a new level a day, currently on day 17 of 30.



I was unaware of this excellent news


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 8, 2011)

Redeyes said:


> Angry Birds Rio! There's also a new update for seasons that only lets you play a new level a day, currently on day 17 of 30.
> 
> Cut the Rope is good too, gets a bit difficult/frustrating though.


Bloody swines. I thought I was finished..

And I'm not playing Rio. its ungodly


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 8, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Ha. Yes that's right - gorski. He was livid.
> 
> Am at a loose end as have finished angry birds and angry birds seasons. Any suggestions for replacements?


 
 Stupid zombies. 

Been posted know here before


----------



## sumimasen (Jul 8, 2011)

There's an app called Pocket that stores and encryptes your credit cards, account numbers and passwords.  Sounds dodge but I'm risking it cos it's so bloody convenient.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Why do you need a task killer?  AFAIK, Android manages that for you.  Task killers are inefficient and unnecessary on Android afaik.


 
i use it as all i need to do is bring the top bar down and shut a load of stuff that i haven't even opened


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got PowerAMP for Android, if you like playing music on your phone. It's second to none. Well worth £3.


----------



## sumimasen (Jul 26, 2011)

Unless it makes the tune sound better, what's wrong with the stock app?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Unless it makes the tune sound better, what's wrong with the stock app?


Third party music player apps can offer a far more attractive interface, a wider range of widgets, better sorting facilities, auto download of album art, sleep timers etc etc.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't forget bass and graphical equalisers as well.


----------



## lobster (Jul 26, 2011)

I played around with the Buildings app recommended on the wirefresh site, its pretty good


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

lobster said:


> I played around with the Buildings app recommended on the wirefresh site, its pretty good


That reminds me: I meant to give that a plug on a separate thread as it's iOS/Android.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2011)

lobster said:


> I played around with the Buildings app recommended on the wirefresh site, its pretty good


 
what is it?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

ddraig said:


> what is it?


Here you go: http://www.wirefresh.com/find-great-architecture-with-fantastic-free-buildings-androidiphone-app/


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2011)

cheers!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2011)

*Android Calendar*

Having used more traditional calendars, I got into this all of a sudden and found it really useful. Then, a couple of days ago, it lost all the data - just opened it and it was completely empty of 'events' ....

It doesn't seem to have a 'mass delete' option so I assume I didn't click something inadvertently and the software itself borked. Still works fine,  just shows zero events.

Any suggestions re that, or alternatives – I’d really like to stay with this phone calendar thing?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

Unless you had elected to use a proprietary calendar, all your dates will still be there. Try re-synching your current calender, or maybe install something like Jorte (it's free) and see what happens with that.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2011)

Fwiw, it's the default Android Calendar. I rebooted after it happened to no avail ....How do I re-sync?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw, it's the default Android Calendar. I rebooted after it happened to no avail ....How do I re-sync?


Try this:



> go to >Settings, then select >Data Synchronization, then make sure "auto-sync" is selected, also make sure your "calendar" is selected



Otherwise:


> From the main screen
> More>Settings>Accounts & Sync>Google Account
> Un-Check (disable) all syncing
> 
> ...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, I see what  you're saying; the sync is with Google. It wasn't synced with Google online, just kept it as a phone calendar.

I will take a look at Jorte though - it's really not ideal to lose your events like that...

Cheers for your help!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2011)

Schoolboy question:

It makes no difference to the functionality of an app if I move it to the SD card, does it?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Schoolboy question:
> 
> It makes no difference to the functionality of an app if I move it to the SD card, does it?



No, I have never noticed any difference. I have all my apps on the SD card that will go there. Without that you soon run out of phone memory.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL. As I'm finding...

Cheers.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

*Google Android Calendar*

Three things:

1) To my considerable surprise, I've found all the data I entered directly into the phone calendar also in the Google online calendar (associated with my email account), and which I've never looked at before never mind used...

2) After much searching, I can see how the sync works in terms of phone > online calendar, but the forums are saying you can't sync from online calendar  >  the phone (as I now wish to do because the data on the phone is lost) - anyone have a different understanding because this is pretty unhelpful situation?

3) Mr Ed, thanks for making me think to look at  the online calendar!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 27, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Schoolboy question:
> 
> It makes no difference to the functionality of an app if I move it to the SD card, does it?


 
Oddly enough, I downloaded a 'Quit Smoking' app yesterday and it offered a Widget facility when the app was stored on the phone, but not when the app was moved to the SD card.

So it can happen occasionally.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 27, 2011)

Whatever you put in the on-line google calendar will sync with the phone provided you've got background data and auto-sync on in the phones calendars settings (and the right google account set up on the calendar). Or you can manually sync it in the manage accounts settings or basic settings on the phones calendar.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 27, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Oddly enough, I downloaded a 'Quit Smoking' app yesterday and it offered a Widget facility when the app was stored on the phone, but not when the app was moved to the SD card.
> 
> So it can happen occasionally.



Yes, widgets need to be on the phone.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Whatever you put in the on-line google calendar will sync with the phone provided you've got background data and auto-sync on in the phones calendars settings (and the right google account set up on the calendar). Or you can manually sync it in the manage accounts settings or basic settings on the phones calendar.


I know, I'm asking about the reverse - the data on the phone is lost and I want to repopulate that calendar from the online version. The forum I looked at says it can't be done...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, i just told you how to do that.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

So you did! Thank you.

Auto sync on the phone is already ticked. There is only one emial account... I'll try the settings on the account again...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't even have a gmail account and yet MyName.gmail is the 'owner' of this calendar. Too frustrating, a nonsense.

If anyone knows how to change the 'owner' settings on the online calendar, have a banana on me.


----------



## lobster (Jul 27, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I don't even have a gmail account and yet MyName.gmail is the 'owner' of this calendar. Too frustrating, a nonsense.
> 
> If anyone knows how to change the 'owner' settings on the online calendar, have a banana on me.


 
if you have used the market , that is your gmail account


----------



## zaphod22 (Jul 27, 2011)

lobster said:


> if you have used the market , that is your gmail account


 
That's not necessarily true. A google account and a gmail account could well be 2 different things. You don't have to have gmail to have a google account.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 27, 2011)

You have to register one when you first get the phone, don't you?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

Aha!  It appears I am both mynameATgooglemail.com and mynameATgmail.com, without knowing it or requesting it (apart from by having used the market). Thanks.

I've spent sometime with Jorte today and it has all the functionality of Google's Android Calendar (even if it takes a lot more finding), and it sync's with Google very easily.... if I can't work out how to sync _from_ Google online to an Android phone soon.... Jorte  looks like the way forward.

Still don't understand how Android lost all the calendar data....


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 27, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Still don't understand how Android lost all the calendar data....



I had this the other day data still in googlemail calendar ?

what I read and worked was applications \ Settings \ applications \ manage applications \ all tab \ Calender Storage \ clear data.

Then go to accounts and sync manage accounts tick sync calendar off then back on.

dates reload on phone.


Edit: go not got


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, I'll give that a whirl....


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

Vesuvius! Repeat: Vesuvius! Online google is talking to phone google 

Thang yew thang yew, all.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2011)

cool init!
seen the contacts too?

and with 'sms backup' you can have a folder/label just for your texts in gmail


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

It's certainly broadening my horizons quickly.... it is pretty cool. What's interesting is I know I don't want Google - or anyone - to have this range of personal information but very quickly that morphs into . . . fuckit.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

God help me, I'm now taking advantage of Google Docs  1 gig of free cloud storage.... where will it all end....


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 27, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's certainly broadening my horizons quickly.... it is pretty cool. What's interesting is I know I don't want Google - or anyone - to have this range of personal information but very quickly that morphs into . . . fuckit.


 
Yeah. My line of thought is that google will probably take better care of my personal data than I will...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 27, 2011)

What's the best music player then?. one that you can control from the pc like itunes?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> What's the best music player then?. one that you can control from the pc like itunes?


 
I like winamp. Will do transfer files wirelessly if you hate cables.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 27, 2011)

Does Winamp for Android have an equaliser yet?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2011)

I've no idea...don't think I've ever used one.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 29, 2011)

Any good suggestions for PDF readers? I've bog standard Adobe but its not exactly bristling with features (such as keep a persistant level of zoom)


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Does Winamp for Android have an equaliser yet?


 
second guessing the studio mixer are we..


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Jul 30, 2011)

I downloaded* Tune in* radio last night. Now I can listen to a whole host of UK (and other) radio stations from my mobile.
Well pleased.


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Jul 30, 2011)

*Tricorder* is a boy's toy. Worth a peek.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 30, 2011)

Not just a toy... found the magnetic and audio sensors bloody useful when building my studio as a quick check for sound damping and electric cable interference.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 31, 2011)

kmarxs&sparks said:


> I downloaded* Tune in* radio last night. Now I can listen to a whole host of UK (and other) radio stations from my mobile.
> Well pleased.


 

This is probably my favourite app. When I can't sleep I often browse the stations.There's something satisfying about checking out what's on Khazak radio, or tuning into the country station run by a crazy man in Antarctica...


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been listening to that antarctica station.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I've been listening to that antarctica station.


I wish Lauren Laverne would sign up to their programming policy:


> ABOUT OUR PROGRAMMING:
> 
> NO COMMERCIALS
> NO TALK
> NEVER


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's where the station is:






http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/obop/spo/livecamera.html

http://www.anetstation.com/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2011)

Liking the functionality of Mighty Text (texty) at the moment, but was wondering if anyone else has played with other software that lets you send and receive your texts on PC, find I'm using them more often. 

Main feature I'd like would be the ability to link more then two texts at a time, but think the whole thing could be done slicker.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 4, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Does Winamp for Android have an equaliser yet?


 
No, but I highly recommend Power AMP which does have one and many more features. Best 3 quid I have spent on the Android market.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 4, 2011)

editor said:


> I wish LL would sign up to their programming policy:


 
Don't put her name more publicly.


----------



## mack (Aug 5, 2011)

kmarxs&sparks said:


> I downloaded* Tune in* radio last night. Now I can listen to a whole host of UK (and other) radio stations from my mobile.
> Well pleased.



Never really bothered with radio before - but this app is great - currently listening to some French alt station.


----------



## lobster (Aug 5, 2011)

mack said:


> Never really bothered with radio before - but this app is great - currently listening to some French alt station.



I found that many radio stations never worked.


----------



## MBV (Aug 5, 2011)

It surprised me how much data the radio app used in just two days. I might have to work out how to configure access to the free O2 hotspots.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldn't go near the TuneIn App were it not for limitless data on giffgaff


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

dfm said:


> It surprised me how much data the radio app used in just two days. I might have to work out how to configure access to the free O2 hotspots.


 
Funny I listen to LBC 97.3 all day and everyday on Tune In. Called T-Mobile today to see how much data I had used. They told me I had 80 percent of my allocation left which was 1gb. Doesn't use up to much data listening to the radio. That was for the month.


----------



## MBV (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a 500MB limit  Google maps did update itself which can't have helped.


----------



## sumimasen (Aug 7, 2011)

Use a free app called 3G Watchdog to make sure you never go over your data allowance.


----------



## MBV (Aug 7, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Use a free app called 3G Watchdog to make sure you never go over your data allowance.



Thanks for the tip, my previous highest usage in a month was 100MB


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 10, 2011)

hmm, I am peeved cos I just hit my 10gig limit and it doesn't reset until tomorrow. I also used 3g watchdog, just I got the biling dates wrong.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 15, 2011)

Wi Fi Explorer. No need to Bluetooth or plug in the USB cable. All file transfers are done via your wi fi network in a browser. Excellent little app well worth a quid. It's faster than a USB connection.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Wi Fi Explorer. No need to Bluetooth or plug in the USB cable. All file transfers are done via your wi fi network in a browser. Excellent little app well worth a quid. It's faster than a USB connection.


https://market.android.com/details?id=nextapp.websharing&feature=search_result seems to be a better reviewed alternative.


----------



## gosub (Aug 15, 2011)

what's the matter with dropbox, diffent principle but works and is free


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 15, 2011)

I use tonido.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 15, 2011)

editor said:


> https://market.android.com/details?id=nextapp.websharing&feature=search_result seems to be a better reviewed alternative.



Well I've paid for Wi Fi File Manager now, and I'm happy with it. So cheers and thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Aug 16, 2011)

would a bat detector app be possible? one that picks up the bat's echolocation and plays it back as an audible click?

had a play with a bat detector recently and i want one, but the cheaper ones are £50-£60. i'd rather spend a few quid on a decent app.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 18, 2011)

I have just installed Tv Guide UK to replace Radio Times app which the Beeb have royally messed up so that it is no longer accessible on my Android.

Tv Guide is the one with the red heart shaped logo, which distinguishes from a similar named app that is not as good.

This app is good and gives you the programme info without clutter on the screen - much better even than the old  Radio Times app when it was accessible.


----------



## lobster (Aug 19, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> would a bat detector app be possible? one that picks up the bat's echolocation and plays it back as an audible click?
> 
> had a play with a bat detector recently and i want one, but the cheaper ones are £50-£60. i'd rather spend a few quid on a decent app.



https://sites.google.com/site/ibatsresources/home



> Welcome to the Indicator Bats Program (*iBats*) resources site! This site contains a large variety of information not available on the main iBats site and includes instructions for carrying out surveys, a list of our publications, user manuals for the equipment used on the surveys and links to useful software. In addition, there is a forum for discussion and links to photos albums.
> 
> Start here if you are new to iBats.
> 
> ...



There is a lot more information on the website ... , for the app, just search for ibats


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Aug 20, 2011)

cheers lobster, nice link

unfortunately the ibat app only records, gps logs and then uploads to their database, it doesn't actually do any detecting, i'd still need an ultrasonic detector to connect to my phone. good idea though


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 21, 2011)

ovaltina said:


> I'm a big fan of rooting... If you don't .



So am I but I'll bet you aren't Australian.

Back to the real world...

I've finally gor round to trolling through this thread and it's bloody great.
Downloaded some seriously handy apps and I'm only on page 21.
Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 21, 2011)

ouch - crap internet and a double post - sorry


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Android is taking over - and more app developers are likely to follow the market.
> 
> 43% of all smartphone purchases in the States are now Android
> 
> ...


That explains the real reason behind all this court action


----------



## magneze (Aug 21, 2011)

Until Apple let non Mac owners develop for iOS that trend will continue. Stupid restriction.


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 22, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can anyone reccomend any good ringtones. Bleepy modern 'ringing' sounding ones. Not jingles, or retro vintage phone bells.



You can bung any MP3 you fancy on your phone and use "Ringdroid" to take the bit you want as a ring/alert tone.


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 22, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can anyone reccomend any good ringtones. Bleepy modern 'ringing' sounding ones. Not jingles, or retro vintage phone bells.



You can bung any MP3 you fancy on your phone and use "Ringdroid" to take the bit you want as a ring/alert tone.


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 22, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can anyone reccomend any good ringtones. Bleepy modern 'ringing' sounding ones. Not jingles, or retro vintage phone bells.



You can bung any MP3 you fancy on your phone and use "Ringdroid" to take the bit you want as a ring/alert tone.


----------



## magneze (Aug 22, 2011)

What's that? Didn't quite catch it. Could you say it again?


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 22, 2011)

magneze said:


> What's that? Didn't quite catch it. Could you say it again?


Nice netbook, nice new Samsung galaxy pro smartphone, total crap internet.

Sorry


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 22, 2011)

I have now been through every page and found some cracking apps (Thanks again to all who posted) but still have a question.
I've tried two justin TV apps (jtv mobile and j player) but both ask for adobe flash player. When I try to download, it tells me it's not available.
Any ideas?


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, bollocks


----------



## magneze (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you looking in the Android Marketplace?

Try here:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.adobe.flashplayer&feature=search_result


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2011)

was thinking of d/l'ing 4square app but latest reviews say that an update has made it virtually unusable - any suggestions folks?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 22, 2011)

What the fuck has happened to the official Facebook app? It's bloody awful now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Apparently I can bung any MP3 I fancy on my phone and use "Ringdroid" to take the bit I want as a ring/alert tone.


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 23, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Apparently I can bung any MP3 I fancy on my phone and use "Ringdroid" to take the bit I want as a ring/alert tone.



I did.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> was thinking of d/l'ing 4square app but latest reviews say that an update has made it virtually unusable - any suggestions folks?


I've given up on Foursquare.


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Aug 23, 2011)

The flash thing won't download because its been removed from app store and I'm not keen on outside apps because I simply don't know enough about the job to risk it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2011)

editor said:


> I've given up on Foursquare.


What do you use instead now then? I saw something called GurnWalla or something similar?!


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> What do you use instead now then? I saw something called GurnWalla or something similar?!


I've just about given up on all of them. I don't care if the 'mayor' of a cafe because it brings me precisely zero benefits. The only time I ever used really found a use for the app was to remind me of where I'd been. It's different in the States, where loads of people are using the service, but most places I go to rarely have anyone checked in, so there's zero social benefit too. Gowalla was even more rubbish.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2011)

That's it, Gowalla was what i was talking about. It's been suggested to me as a work thing, so I can check in via twitter when i'm off out and about around London. I don't really understand what else they do or why really, any articles you could point me towards for a bit more understanding?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> That's it, Gowalla was what i was talking about. It's been suggested to me as a work thing, so I can check in via twitter when i'm off out and about around London. I don't really understand what else they do or why really, any articles you could point me towards for a bit more understanding?


It's spectacularly pointless. It's a location-based social network that lets you 'check in' and be rewarded by virtual "items"  that you choose to leave in locations, as well as make friends and bore them all senseless with details of you checking into your laundrette or whatever.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2011)

best avoided then? thanx


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2011)

Slight detour, but interesting none the less:



> *Not every mobile games developer is complaining about Android*
> Godzilab, Papaya and Gameview all say they are making hay on Android Market
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/appsblog/2011/aug/24/android-freemium-games


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What the fuck has happened to the official Facebook app? It's bloody awful now.



Yes this ^


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2011)

What have they done? I just use the browser.


----------



## magneze (Aug 24, 2011)

It's shit and slow and freezes constantly. It used to be fine.


----------



## starfish (Aug 24, 2011)

Instant Buttons. Minutes of hilarity at work today with the Badumtss & Drama sounds.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 25, 2011)

Vlingo is quite handy if you are lazy or drive a lot.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.vlingo.client&feature=search_result


----------



## Maggot (Aug 25, 2011)

Apologies if this has already been answered, but is there a good app for walkers? One which uses GPS and has maps with footpaths on.


----------



## magneze (Aug 25, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Apologies if this has already been answered, but is there a good app for walkers? One which uses GPS and has maps with footpaths on.


RunKeeper supports walking, it has GPS support and Google Maps. Not sure if they have footpaths on mind you.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, I've done walks with Runkeeper.  No footpaths on the maps.


----------



## dweller (Aug 26, 2011)

google music beta is very nice

you can get it in the uk by following these instructions

Uploading all your music is slow.
However the phone app is nice.
This evening I started playing an album as I walked to the tube.
By the time the first song was ending I got in the station.
I expected the connection to break.
The second track started no problem. Then the third and the fourth.
The app had saved the whole album in that quick walk to the station
without me asking it too. I later noticed there is an option to automatically do that space permitting. A different option to "save this album for offline use".
So far so good.
It is a beta though and I imagine they'll start charging for this service at some point.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2011)

cheers for that dweller
does sounds good


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm using the following apps. on a non rooted desire S.

Nerd stuff:
Android VNC
AndSMB - smb client
ConnectCat - netcat like tool
ConnectBot
GPS Essentials
IP Locator
Network Discovery
OpenSignalMaps - signal triangualtion
Overlookfing (nmap clone)
Router Bruteforce - yes, will use a password list against, router login pages
Tenable Nessus - nessus cleint, requires a server on the network.
Terminal Emulator
Network INfo II
MAC Oui Database
Hackers Keyboard - all keys

Games:
3 Bowling
Angry Birds (all versions)
Drop
Trail X
Blast Monkeys
Bubble Blast
Cut the rope
Zoodles (kid mode sand box)

Other:
Power amp
Tweetcaster -twitter client
Amazon Kindle
Google ±
Linkedin
Evernote
3g watchdog
TuneIn Radio
Sm@zon  - for checking items on amazon
Goggles
Go Launcher
Expedia
Some train apps for buying tickets here.
Cam Scanner - turns photos into pdf, has ocr
Agoda - hotel booker


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2011)

Tasker is supposed to be brilliant but fucking hell is it hard to work out.


----------



## strung out (Aug 29, 2011)

i've just picked up the htc sensation, and rather than starting a new thread, i thought i'd ask a few questions here...

is it possible to root it and if so, is there any point in doing so?
if not, is there any other way of improving the really ugly clock on the home screen? i'd like something a bit prettier, but while it seems you can install clock widgets on other pages, you can't on the home screen (unless i'm missing something of course...)
any other must have apps? this is the first time i've ever owned an android (or any type of smartphone for that matter) and i'm feeling a bit overwhelmed by all the choice!

so far i've got a lot of the basic ones (news, sports, vignette, tunein radio, tv guide etc) but i've a feeling i'm missing some pretty obvious ones.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 29, 2011)

Download GO Launcher EX, and set it as your default home screen, then you'll be able to customise to your hearts content. I think it's better looking than HTC Sense.


----------



## strung out (Aug 29, 2011)

ta. i'm still figuring out how to manage my power usage best, so it's currently dead and charging but i'll check that one out asap.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 29, 2011)

Get Juice Defender and play with the settings - This saves power by doing little things like turning wi-fi off when the screen is off, etc.

Also try bump charging. Let the battery run completely dead, then charge it fully with the phone off. When the light goes green to say it's fully charged, disconnect it and wait a few minutes before plugging it back in. Should take another half hour or so to say it's fully charged. Then do it again.


----------



## strung out (Aug 29, 2011)

brilliant tips. thanks!


----------



## newbie (Aug 29, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Apologies if this has already been answered, but is there a good app for walkers? One which uses GPS and has maps with footpaths on.


The best I've found is MMtracker, which uses proper Memory Map OS 1:50,000 and 1:25,000 maps (can usually be found on a torrent) which are stored locally, so no reliance on an internet connection.   MM have been promising an official app for about a year but still claim it'll be available rsn.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2011)

The maps aren't free but Viewranger is ace. I've got all of south Wales stored on my phone at this scale 






http://www.wirefresh.com/viewranger-gps-android-navigation-app-offers-15-day-trial/


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

Make of this what you will - an Android band!






http://www.wirefresh.com/all-girl-band-create-music-with-multiple-android-handset-instruments-video/


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

Ten Android photo apps:
http://www.smashingbuzz.com/2011/08...t-have-android-apps-for-improve-their-skills/


----------



## strung out (Aug 30, 2011)

does everyone just use the default text messaging app or has anyone got any good recommendations for something a bit flashier?


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 30, 2011)

strung out said:


> does everyone just use the default text messaging app or has anyone got any good recommendations for something a bit flashier?



I use Go SMS Pro, which is free and really good.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jb.gosms&hl=en


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

Go SMS is the boy for me too.


----------



## strung out (Aug 30, 2011)

excellent, i'll take a look at that one. thanks guys!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 30, 2011)

I use the standard one but with "SMS Popup" to enhance the notifications.


----------



## MBV (Aug 31, 2011)

Is Go SMS better than Handcent?


----------



## sumimasen (Sep 1, 2011)

Chompsms FTW


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2011)

Android is set to take another of Apple's crowns, with analysts predicting that Android smartphone users will download more apps than Apple iPhone owners this year.



> For the first time, phones running on Google's Android operating system will download more apps than iPhones, with 8.1bn going to Android phones compared with Apple's 6bn.
> 
> Last year, Apple and Android reached 1.4bn and 2.7bn respectively.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumimasen (Sep 9, 2011)

Interesting link above, which also highlights the incredible rate apps are filtering into our system.  


BusMapper London, tap on the map where you are, and where you want to go, and it shows you the buses you have to take and how long the journey. What a Godsend, especially after a night out in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## mack (Sep 9, 2011)

On the topic of buses.. bookmark this http://countdown.tfl.gov.uk and input an approximate postcode it will display a map of local stops and how long the next bus to come along will be.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 9, 2011)

mack said:


> On the topic of buses.. bookmark this http://countdown.tfl.gov.uk and input an approximate postcode it will display a map of local stops and how long the next bus to come along will be.


That's really useful. Although I think they're still developing it, and there's a few errors in there.


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 30, 2011)

Android market suddenly got a new UI, looks alright so far.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2011)

Redeyes said:


> Android market suddenly got a new UI, looks alright so far.


Mine arrived last week and then suddenly vanished. Got it back OK:
http://www.wirefresh.com/has-market-disappeared-from-your-android-phone-heres-a-way-to-get-it-back/


----------



## lobster (Oct 1, 2011)

There is some strangeness going on with how the market updates, i got the update automatically just fine last week after using the cynogenmod rom for over six months but my brother using the stock sense rom decided that waiting a few days after mine and not getting the update,  downloaded the .apk .

The explanation for the variation in updates could be on who registered to the market first.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2011)

New Flickr app is pretty good.


----------



## lobster (Oct 1, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised to see the option to display full exif 
I hope they improve the quality of viewing photos


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 1, 2011)

.


----------



## zaphod22 (Oct 3, 2011)

On the Galaxy S2 there is a widget called Buddies Now which allows you to fill the homescreen with individual contact icons. Looking for something the same for the HTC Wildfire S to make my mother-in-law's life easier. The HTC widget isn't as good as the Samsung one.

Anyone know of one on the Market?


----------



## magneze (Oct 3, 2011)

zaphod22 said:


> On the Galaxy S2 there is a widget called Buddies Now which allows you to fill the homescreen with individual contact icons. Looking for something the same for the HTC Wildfire S to make my mother-in-law's life easier. The HTC widget isn't as good as the Samsung one.
> 
> Anyone know of one on the Market?


Can't you just add a shortcut to the contact instead of a widget?


----------



## zaphod22 (Oct 3, 2011)

You can! Thanks for that...you learn something new every day!


----------



## Mapped (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been having fun with my S2 since the weekend and I've read a bit of this thread and it's been very useful. Hopefully someone can help me with a problem I've got.

I've got into a habit of listening to BBC iplayer radio programmes at bed time and often fall asleep to them. The iplayer app doesn't seem to do multitasking and if you lock the screen it stops playing. I tried the iplayer website as well and I've got the same problem. Does anyone know a way round this? It would be nice to lock the screen and chuck my phone under my pillow.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 4, 2011)

Unfortunately this is a problem with many apps. I don't think you can get around it - the developer has to make it work


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2011)

I get this problem when i'm out listening to football or cricket commentary. I'd bet there's some tasker based profile to stop it, but i'm fucked if i can come up with it.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 4, 2011)

butchersapron I have a cure for your sports related issues. Install the TuneIn Radio app (free) and look up the Radio 5 Sports Extra (or any other) feed on there. I just checked and that one works with a locked screen.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2011)

That's fantastic, ta very much. I reckon the problem was i was listening from within the dolphin browser.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 7, 2011)

I see Abode Flash has increased in size to a whopping 17mb from the latest upgrade. I had to uninstall and many folk arent happy if you read comments on the market.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

That's the beauty of the Galaxy S2. I've got 125 aps installed and I don't even bother putting them on the SD card because there's so much space - I'm still using up less than a third of the memory!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 7, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> I see Abode Flash has increased in size to a whopping 17mb from the latest upgrade. I had to uninstall and many folk arent happy if you read comments on the market.


Yes that was a shock to me. It upgraded itself and suddenly I was down to 14mb of spare space. I had to delete a couple of apps to get back to a margin of 19mb. I see from the notification menu that there are 24 updates waiting to download. They can just wait. I have got rid of my Photoshop app and MixZing music player and now there is nothing anywhere near as big as Adobe Flash.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> I see Abode Flash has increased in size to a whopping 17mb from the latest upgrade. I had to uninstall and many folk arent happy if you read comments on the market.



Yep, everytime it tries to auto update I have to stop it and clear all the data it downloaded or uninstall it if it manages to install itself when I don't notice.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 10, 2011)

Pixlr-o-matic is excellent, one of the best photography apps.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> Pixlr-o-matic is excellent, one of the best photography apps.


I use that, Vignette and the very splendid Little Photo.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> butchersapron I have a cure for your sports related issues. Install the TuneIn Radio app (free) and look up the Radio 5 Sports Extra (or any other) feed on there. I just checked and that one works with a locked screen.


Tunein Radio is also very good for American jazz stations. There are dozens of them.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 10, 2011)

I have become addicted to word feud.
http://wordfeud.com/


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> I have become addicted to word feud.
> http://wordfeud.com/


It's been my #1 app for months on end. I can't think of a better game.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 10, 2011)

editor said:


> It's been my #1 app for months on end. I can't think of a better game.


I'm playing against my Swedish pals 12 year old daughter who's learning English. Finally I've found someone I can compete with


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

editor said:


> It's been my #1 app for months on end. I can't think of a better game.



Looks interesting, I presume its essentially rebranded scrabble?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> Looks interesting, I presume its essentially rebranded scrabble?


More or less, except it's far better to play than the hideously bloated pile of shite that is the Scrabble on any platform.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> Looks interesting, I presume its essentially rebranded scrabble?


Yup. It also has a chat function so you can bait your opponent. You get friends user names and play against them plus you can play in several languages.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto III coming to Android soon! 



> The Android version of Grand Theft Auto III will need some pretty powerful mobile hardware – even though the graphics are limited by today’s standards, those huge environments will test the processors and RAM of even the latest phones. The developer mentioned specific support for the Samsung Galaxy S II and Galaxy Tab 10.1, so you can expect that other top-of-the-line phones and tablets will also be featured. Of course, an iOS version will be forthcoming as well.
> Android is seeing a positive renaissance when it comes to classic gaming. In addition to the vibrant emulation scene and new games like Minecraft, gaming staples like Duke Nukem and Leisure Suit Larry are headed onto Android phones and tablets soon. Like those games, Grand Theft Auto III will almost certainly be right at home in the “Mature” section of the Android Market.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

If you're craving that iPhone voice thing, there's been similar apps available for Android for ages (albeit not as integrated). This looks particularly good:




http://www.extremetech.com/computing/99685-5-siri-for-android-alternatives


----------



## cybershot (Oct 13, 2011)

Am i missing something? What does Siri actually do. I assumed it was just Google Speech, which I've had on my android since day one!!


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

The astonishingly clever Google Translate has just been upgraded:


----------



## scifisam (Oct 14, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a pedometer app?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2011)

scifisam said:


> Can anyone recommend a pedometer app?



Why do you want a pedometer if your phone has gps?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 14, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Why do you want a pedometer if your phone has gps?



Does GPS count my steps then? I thought it was just for directions.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> The astonishingly clever Google Translate has just been upgraded:




I like that a lot


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

scifisam said:


> Can anyone recommend a pedometer app?


Google Tracks. It's free.


----------



## magneze (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried Samsung's ChatOn yet?

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sec.chaton

It's BBM for non-BlackBerries. Sounds interesting, but it won't activate for me ...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> The astonishingly clever Google Translate has just been upgraded:



wow!


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 14, 2011)

magneze said:


> Has anyone tried Samsung's ChatOn yet?
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sec.chaton
> 
> It's BBM for non-BlackBerries. Sounds interesting, but it won't activate for me ...



WhatsApp is waaay better


----------



## scifisam (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> Google Tracks. It's free.



Thanks. After posting my request I googled and downloaded one pedometer, but even on 'sensitive' it says I've taken only 5 steps today. Think I'll the one you mention.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 16, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> WhatsApp is waaay better


Petty sure everyone is using WhatsApp these days, no need for any other messaging client. Even my Dad has it.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 16, 2011)

mack said:


> On the topic of buses.. bookmark this http://countdown.tfl.gov.uk and input an approximate postcode it will display a map of local stops and how long the next bus to come along will be.


It says "live" but is it; is it the long-awaited GPS system or is just another based on timetables?


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 18, 2011)

The live thing isn't scheduled till next year I think.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 18, 2011)

It's "scheduled" for this year. Which doesn't mean much, of course, in IT.


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 18, 2011)

Viber is now on Android. Gives you free phone calls/text/picture messages to anyone else with Viber on Android or iPhone. Like Skype but easier because you don't have to be signed in or anything, it just integrates with your phonebook.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 18, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Viber is now on Android. Gives you free phone calls/text/picture messages to anyone else with Viber on Android or iPhone. Like Skype but easier because you don't have to be signed in or anything, it just integrates with your phonebook.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been playing with speaktoit assistant. Like siri for Android. Quite good (haven't played with siri yet obviously so can't see how it compares, but quite funny and dare i say it a little useful). Although, for some reason, if you ask it to search for images of Mick Jagger or Keith Richards (gf is a massive stones fan) it tells you off for been rude but will happily look for tits or bum pictures.
http://www.speaktoit.com/


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

any one used google translate? 
It looks impressive, but has no idea how to deal with my accent.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Boat Browser seems to be a nice replacement to the stock one, has a nice tabbed browsing feature.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2011)

Been using dogcatcher a bit for podcasts recently, but does anyone know how to get it to only download stuff when it's on a wifi connection?


----------



## mack (Nov 4, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Been using dogcatcher a bit for podcasts recently, but does anyone know how to get it to only download stuff when it's on a wifi connection?



preferences/limit downloads/on wifi


----------



## mack (Nov 4, 2011)

I was using D7 as a feed reader, and Google have just updated their own offering but I stumbled upon a real nice one called feedly, it's more visual than the others so maybe not great if you have lots of feeds. There's also a chrome add on as well.

https://market.android.com/details?...=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5kZXZoZC5mZWVkbHkiXQ..


----------



## Corax (Nov 4, 2011)

Dead impressed with _Documents to Go_.  I know it's just an office app, but as a smartphone n00b, being able to reference my powerpoint slides on my phone was a thing of awe and wonder.   

I'm stumbling around my phone by trial and error a bit at the moment.  I'm going to have a look at HTC's guide, but are there any good run-throughs of the whole smartphone/android shebang for total beginners that anyone can recommend?


----------



## Corax (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone got any recommendations for an app to manage volume controls?  I'm after something that will make the headphone output louder if that's possible.  Couldn't hear sweet FA when I tried them yesterday outside.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2011)

Quite a few of the music apps let you boost the volume. Using more efficient headphones is another option.


----------



## Corax (Nov 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Quite a few of the music apps let you boost the volume. Using more efficient headphones is another option.


Any recommendations which to go for?

I'll certainly get better phones.  The box ones are bad in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Quite a few of the music apps let you boost the volume. Using more efficient headphones is another option.



The max volume on my S2 does seem low. I'm using some Sennheiser in the ear things and they were too loud on the iPhone at max. The max volume with the same headphones is too low on the S2 and I can hear the train rumbling in the background on my journey to work.

I'll check out the music apps to try and boost it


----------



## Corax (Nov 5, 2011)

After reading loads of reviews, I've paid for PowerAMP rather than faffing around with free ones that only do half a job.  So far  I've not seen any other app so universally praised.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2011)

Power amp is great.


----------



## Corax (Nov 5, 2011)

Unless I'm missing something MP3 Downloader seems to, er, download loads of MP3s.  For free.  Legally.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 10, 2011)

One for the music heads here.

8Tracks

Allows you to create old skool mix tapes of 8 or more of your favourite songs and then share them with the world. Lots of other peoples music to listen to, nice little ap and easy to use.

Great stuff


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 10, 2011)

mack said:


> I was using D7 as a feed reader, and Google have just updated their own offering but I stumbled upon a real nice one called feedly, it's more visual than the others so maybe not great if you have lots of feeds. There's also a chrome add on as well.



I find Taptu the nicest


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2011)

It's here (!!1!) - it's in beta, it's slow atm (actually it seized up on me a min before the bus went past) but it is, finally, kind of almost here: London buses live:

https://market.android.com/details?...wxLDEsImNvbS5tb2Jpc3BlY3Rvci5idXN0aW1pbmdzIl0.

And just to be clear, this is supposed to be the real time/live data version - not the oft confused time table version wot has been around for some while.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2011)

Downloading bus app 

The touch calendar is ace


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2011)

We'll prob needs lots of feedback on it...


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm allowed on this thread now 

That is all.


----------



## Corax (Nov 13, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I'm allowed on this thread now
> 
> That is all.


_*android n00b five* _


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm just trying out Forum Runner for Android and so far it's looking a lot better than Tapatalk.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Paid or free version?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Just downloaded the free version. 
Very slick and fast but can't reply so a bit of a flaw there  

No new post option. Also some bad feedback about picture viewing but mine seems okay.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Paid or free version?


I bought it ages ago and wasn't very impressed, but this new version seems a whole lot better than Tapatalk. It's _much_ faster, looks slicker and I can view my PMs. You can read new posts too - you click the 'current' button.

I'm switching to this puppy for now!

(edit: I'll start a new thread shortly too as the tapatalk app is quite restricted in comparison).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Think I will buy it too for £1.27 

In other news I keep reading that I should be using Swype. Still liked?


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Think I will buy it too for £1.27
> 
> In other news I keep reading that I should be using Swype. Still liked?


I use SwiftKey. Awesome app!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

editor said:


> I use SwiftKey. Awesome app!



Easy to grasp?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 13, 2011)

editor said:


> Grand Theft Auto III coming to Android soon!


Wish I had a good enough phone for it.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 13, 2011)

I love swype.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 13, 2011)

I used swiftkey for months but MUCH prefer swype.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Now I am confused


----------



## strung out (Nov 13, 2011)

i use swiftkey and love it 

never used swype though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Two votes for each! You people are not helping


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 13, 2011)

try them both and see which you prefer.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> try them both and see which you prefer.



 

That would be to much for me!!!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 13, 2011)

I couldn't stand swype, it kept confusing all the words and it was no more easy than using  qwerty keyboard.

I use Smart Keyboard Pro which has a T9 predictive tet keyboard. Its ten times faster than using swiftkey or swype with a qwerty keyboard.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Its ten times faster than using swiftkey or swype with a qwerty keyboard.


Perhaps for you. I generally only need to type one letter per word with Swiftkey for most of my messages. I can't bear T9.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 13, 2011)

My latest app is the free version of Pinball. It is lots of fun.

I had swiftkey for a while but gave up on it for some reason. I may have another go.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That would be to much for me!!!!


Well, I like swype because I can't be arsed to lift my finger from the screen and put it back on for each letter.
but then editor doesn't need to touch many letters with swiftkey.

helpful?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 13, 2011)

Dunno, Swype was so good that though it was included with my handset back in may it no longer is...


----------



## magneze (Nov 13, 2011)

editor said:
			
		

> I bought it ages ago and wasn't very impressed, but this new version seems a whole lot better than Tapatalk. It's much faster, looks slicker and I can view my PMs. You can read new posts too - you click the 'current' button.
> 
> I'm switching to this puppy for now!
> 
> (edit: I'll start a new thread shortly too as the tapatalk app is quite restricted in comparison).


Just been trying it out. Very impressed. Much faster and doesn't suffer from the unread mispositioning problem that Tapatalk has with Xenforo for me. Purchased.


----------



## magneze (Nov 13, 2011)

I use Swype but that's mainly because it was free with the handset.


----------



## Corax (Nov 13, 2011)

I find the default keyboard fine tbh.  Maybe it'd be different on a smaller screen.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

SwiftKey is installed and getting used to it. Need to play about a bit I think and there will be some word confusion I feel. The change to the number keyboard layout is a pain but not so bad.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> I find the default keyboard fine tbh. Maybe it'd be different on a smaller screen.


Or with smaller fingers 

I'm finding the default keyboard and XT9 fine, though for anything long you need to turn it sideways to make it bigger.

I know it's never going to compare with a rl full size computer keyboard, but why would I let a little thing like that ruin my ability to chat shite on the internet?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

I am missing the arrow keys on the standard keyboard though. Getting used to it bit by bit. Thinking it is a stayer. Should I get the full paid version, am I missing anything major?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Which arrow keys? < >?

Or just the directional ones?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Which arrow keys? < >?
> 
> Or just the directional ones?



Directional ones. No big issue though.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Or with smaller fingers


That's the thing - I've got mahoosive hands and big stubby fingers.  So if_* I*_ can use it with no problem, I imagine it's only a problem with smaller screens.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

Swiftkey was never really able to anticipate what I was actually going to say. I must say lots of different things. I didn't find it much faster than just using a normal keypad. Swype, however, is a beautiful thing.

Funnily enough, I hated swype when I first used it a couple of years back.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Swiftkey was never really able to anticipate what I was actually going to say. I must say lots of different things. I didn't find it much faster than just using a normal keypad. Swype, however, is a beautiful thing.



So far Swiftkey seems to be doing ok. I did allow it access to my Gmail and texts though, so it seems to have a good idea already.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Swiftkey was never really able to anticipate what I was actually going to say. I must say lots of different things. I didn't find it much faster than just using a normal keypad. Swype, however, is a beautiful thing.
> 
> Funnily enough, I hated swype when I first used it a couple of years back.


I hated swype when i first got it. Couldn't do without it now.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So far Swiftkey seems to be doing ok. I did allow it access to my Gmail and texts though, so it seems to have a good idea already.



Yeah, I did too. It just never knew what I was going to say other than really oft-used phrases like "thanks, Chris".


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

I have got myself  some games, a Barcode reader, tapa talk, avg , an Enigma emulator and a scientific calculator. Next on list are some Bluetooth headphones and a bigger memory card.

That makes me look really dull doesn't it.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

I used both swype and swiftkey for a number of months. But have moved back to the default one now. Its just better and easier for me.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I used both swype and swiftkey for a number of months. But have moved back to the default one now. Its just better and easier for me.


That's the beauty of Android. There's loads of different keyboards you can use.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2011)

Did anyone persevere with 8pen? https://market.android.com/details?id=com.eightpen.android.eightpen


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 14, 2011)

Hahaha no. Nice idea, ridiculous in practice.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2011)

I have considered setting it as my input method before going out drinking. I still can't find an app that stops me drunk internetting only drunk dialling and texting.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I have considered setting it as my input method before going out drinking. I still can't find an app that stops me drunk internetting only drunk dialling and texting.


There's a free game that emulates the stagger home though...


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't need to emulate it.


----------



## Corax (Nov 15, 2011)

Just seen the Siri ad on tv.  Marketing bullshit or not?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Just seen the Siri ad on tv. Marketing bullshit or not?


Dire rubbish, like all their smug ads.


----------



## Corax (Nov 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Dire rubbish, like all their smug ads.


Aw.  

I'd love to see a real world version of that ad tbh.  There's a sketch waiting to be written there.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

As an aside, the Guardian's #1 Apple fan Charles Arthur has just posted up a really ridiculous article knocking Android:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/nov/16/android-battery-icon-information


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 16, 2011)

What a non-article that is! As if anyone really takes any real notice of what that bar says!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been having dire battery life on my Sensation recently and couldn't work out why.

I've just discovered I had the screen brightness at a retina burning 100%, ooops


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

zaphod22 said:


> What a non-article that is! As if anyone really takes any real notice of what that bar says!


And if you're that bothered, you can download a free app that gives the precise percentage.


----------



## grit (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Dire rubbish, like all their smug ads.



You can consider the ad smug, however I've seen other video demonstrations of it in real world conditions and it is impressive. I really like the idea.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

grit said:


> You can consider the ad smug, however I've seen other video demonstrations of it in real world conditions and it is impressive. I really like the idea.


You can do most of the same thing on an S2 if you're that keen to talk into your phone. Apple's implementation is slicker, but that all depends if you're into the idea of asking your phone if you need an umbrella or whatever.


----------



## grit (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> You can do most of the same thing on an S2 if you're that keen to talk into your phone. Apple's implementation is slicker, but that all depends if you're into the idea of asking your phone if you need an umbrella or whatever.



They bought some research house that had invested something like 25 million into artificial intelligence research, Siri seems to have a good understanding of context. It definitely can be done on Android or other platforms, all it does is send a sound file of a server farm in the US. I've seen some guys reverse engineer it and submit requests from different devices.

Personally I have an interest in at as something like that could be very beneficial for an older relative or something. There is an android alpha called Iris, that is a first draft of a similar attempt.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 17, 2011)

Neither understand my accent. To get them to work I have to talk like a dick.
Stupid technology


----------



## grit (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm having a lot of fun with tasker, automating stuff.


----------



## DieselBar (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, lurker popping his head up here!

Bricked my 3gs so giving android another on on my mates spare San Fran (2.3.4) for a while at least. Is there anything equivalent of the excellent travel apps from Malcolm Barclay on the iphone?

London Travel

Journey plan across the Bus, Tube, Rail, River, Tram & DLR networks
Locate your nearest stops and the routes that run through them
Favourite routes & areas
Specify From and To locations with a quick look up from over 500 stations, or enter a postcode or even a partial address.
Journey plan history.
Whilst in transit use the route details screen to follow your progress towards your destination
Look up timetables for a particular route for any bus stop.

Tube Deluxe

Not quite as great but nice tube planner with status, planner, nearest tube etc.

Cheers!


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Five great Android travel apps:
http://www.wirefresh.com/lost-in-lewisham-heres-five-great-android-uk-travel-apps/


----------



## DieselBar (Nov 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Five great Android travel apps:
> http://www.wirefresh.com/lost-in-lewisham-heres-five-great-android-uk-travel-apps/



Thanks, catch that bus looks useful.  Think will keep using the mobile TFL website for now, only big downside is it doesn't show where the bus stops actually are.

Going to have a trawl of this thread for goodies but does anyone use a good task switcher?  Not really liking the hold down call button


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 27, 2011)

X Construction.... great simple idea for a gave and very addictive. One of those games that you can just exit wherever and it will be in the same place when you get back to it.

https://market.android.com/details?id=de.hms.xconstructionfull&hl=en


----------



## grit (Nov 27, 2011)

DieselBar said:


> Thanks, catch that bus looks useful. Think will keep using the mobile TFL website for now, only big downside is it doesn't show where the bus stops actually are.
> 
> Going to have a trawl of this thread for goodies but does anyone use a good task switcher? Not really liking the hold down call button



Busmapper, the only app you will ever need for buses in london.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

Can't ruddy well stop playing this.







https://market.android.com/details?...tb2JhZ2Uud3cuYTU2MC50aW55dG93ZXJfYW5kcm9pZCJd


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 27, 2011)

grit said:


> Busmapper, the only app you will ever need for buses in london.


App naming fail - I misread that as 'Bumsnpper'


----------



## grit (Nov 27, 2011)

editor said:


> Can't ruddy well stop playing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fun, but there are several comments about it needing a data connection to play? Is that your experience?


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

grit said:


> Looks fun, but there are several comments about it needing a data connection to play? Is that your experience?


Yes it does, so it's no good for tube journeys.


----------



## grit (Nov 27, 2011)

editor said:


> Yes it does, so it's no good for tube journeys.



Fuck the main time I actually game on the thing


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

If slicing people into smithereens is your thing, this graphically lush game is a must-buy:



https://market.android.com/details?...vbS5tYWRmaW5nZXJnYW1lcy5TYW11cmFpSUlBbGwiXQ..

And then there's:


----------



## strung out (Nov 28, 2011)

The android tapatalk app has been updated and is now very much improved.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2011)

strung out said:


> The android tapatalk app has been updated and is now very much improved.


Where are PMs in there?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been finding Forum Runner really hanging a lot recently.


----------



## strung out (Nov 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Where are PMs in there?


I think it's still not there, although there does seem to be an option for PM notifications in the options menu which I haven't explored yet. (don't get enough/any urgent PMs to bother me) 

A lot of the annoying bugs seem to have been ironed out though.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have been finding Forum Runner really hanging a lot recently.


It was working fine for me until last night...


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2011)

I've found it doesn't deal with really long threads very well. (Forum Runner that is)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

editor said:


> It was working fine for me until last night...



I thought it might be down to my connection but all else working find. Just hanging when I try to refresh a page.



butchersapron said:


> I've found it doesn't deal with really long threads very well. (Forum Runner that is)



Hmmmm. Not ideal round these parts


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 28, 2011)

If any of you are thinking about upgrading to ICS there are still a metric fuckton of apps that don't work with it. The OS is fantastic, but might be worth your while waiting a few more weeks.


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2011)

How are you meant to know about app updates? Do you have to check manually?

I'm assuming you don't have to pay each time...?

ETA.  Forget that, I found the My Apps-Update All thingy.


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2011)

strung out said:


> The android tapatalk app has been updated and is now very much improved.


Apart from the addition of multi-quote I'm not seeing much difference?


----------



## strung out (Nov 28, 2011)

it's sorted out the problem they had with always telling you you were on the first page of a thread when taking you to the last unread post. it also takes you to the last unread post a lot more accurately now, as well as various improvements in new posts etc.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

grit said:


> I'm having a lot of fun with tasker, automating stuff.


Any interesting rules?


----------



## grit (Nov 28, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Any interesting rules?



Huge boost in battery by disabling all data when the screen is off and reenabling it after a unlock.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 29, 2011)

got the gingerbread update for my desire S on friday. Some interesting additions to the OS and HTC sense.


----------



## mack (Nov 29, 2011)

It's the App we've all be waiting for!


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm about to try out Cluzee - a Siri rival for Android. Apparently:
http://www.wirefresh.com/android-cluzee-serves-up-rival-to-apples-siri-voice-controlled-assistant/


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 29, 2011)

People look pretty stupid trying to talk to computers.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> People look pretty stupid trying to talk to computers.


Generally, I'd agree but it's had its occasional use on my S2: like being able to send off a text message as I'm putting my pants on when I'm really late


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2011)

The US Army Survival Guide is available for free. It could save your life if you ever find yourself stranded in the wilderness with no food or water, but a plentiful supply of 230v AC electricity.


----------



## grit (Nov 29, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm about to try out Cluzee - a Siri rival for Android. Apparently:
> http://www.wirefresh.com/android-cluzee-serves-up-rival-to-apples-siri-voice-controlled-assistant/



How did you find it, I've seen a lot of people dismissing it. I find it bizzare that anyone thinks that a few android developers can compete with over 25 million dollars in AI research straight out of the gate.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

It came on my S2 and was off my S2 within the minutes. I do sometimes use the built in voice commands on the S2, but this one was rubbish.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

*T-Mobile deal only I think *
*
*
£20 of free Android App for existing customers
It should come up when you log into the T-mobile website or text THANKS to 480004

Nothing ground breaking in the app world here but Scrabble Mobile, Call Of Duty Black Ops and few others for free is nice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Or just stick http://t-mobile.txt4content.com/AU into your phone web browser


----------



## Mapped (Dec 5, 2011)

After messing about with free apps I decided to splash out for decent apps for functions I use a lot

Swiftkey - much better keyboard for me than swype
Dogcatcher - Great podcast app, I've been looking for one of these for over a month
Power Amp - best music app I've used yet.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2011)

AirDroid is fucking ace. Broiwsse your photos, play music files, send texts etc from your browser....


----------



## mack (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like there is some kind of App sale going on in the market..

swiftkey - £0.10p


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

mack said:


> Looks like there is some kind of App sale going on in the market..
> 
> swiftkey - £0.10p



£2.50 here


----------



## mack (Dec 6, 2011)

sketch book mobile - 10p

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sketchbook&feature=apps_topselling_paid


----------



## pianissimo (Dec 6, 2011)

Design Preview by Google
http://androidcommunity.com/android...irrors-pc-screens-for-live-previews-20111201/


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 6, 2011)

Bought a new car stereo (Sony MEXBT00U) at the weekend and was mightily vexed that, although it plays music from my Desire over bluetooth and functions as a hands-free system, the music couldn't be controlled from the head unit, meaning I had to fiddle with the phone each time (risking the law and/or fiery death).

One swift download of PowerAmp and the problem is sorted 

Excellent app.


----------



## mack (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.androidcentral.com/slew-popular-apps-suddenly-are-10-cents-android-market


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

mack said:


> http://www.androidcentral.com/slew-popular-apps-suddenly-are-10-cents-android-market



Got it cheers


----------



## Mapped (Dec 6, 2011)

mack said:


> Looks like there is some kind of App sale going on in the market..
> 
> swiftkey - £0.10p



I bought it for £1.25 just last week 

It is good though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> I bought it for £1.25 just last week





I nearly did


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 6, 2011)

Bought seven of the ten available apps.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2011)

mack said:


> http://www.androidcentral.com/slew-popular-apps-suddenly-are-10-cents-android-market



Nice one! Been using the free version of Endomondo for a while now.


----------



## strung out (Dec 6, 2011)

i'm downloading most of these now. great offer.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2011)

I made a new thread for this too just in case folks missed it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 6, 2011)

Swiftkey X for 10p. Hell yeah.

I'll admit I wasn't a fan at first. But it is actually as good as the T9 keyboard I was using, if not better for the 'learning' that it does. Linking into Facebook, Twitter, and Gmail to learn your style is very slick.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 6, 2011)

I think the implication is that there will be ten new apps for 10p every day for ten days. Which would be totally sweet.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2011)

Fuck me: Asphalt demands over half a gig data download!


----------



## big eejit (Dec 7, 2011)

Stick Cricket is now available as an Android app.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2011)

editor said:


> Fuck me: Asphalt demands over half a gig data download!



One for the wifi then!


----------



## mack (Dec 8, 2011)

Google Currents...

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...w-way-to-enjoy-your-favorite-sites-on-the-go/

apk: http://goo.gl/pQuEG

says it US only but just manually install the apk and it works fine.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2011)

mack said:


> Google Currents...
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...w-way-to-enjoy-your-favorite-sites-on-the-go/
> 
> ...


I'm on it! Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## mack (Dec 9, 2011)

For when disaster strikes!

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cube.rca


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2011)

Bought great little war game. Click on download, it does it's thing, then I can't find it in my list of installed apps.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2011)

Quite a large appp, you sure you have enough space - or that the download wasn't interrupted? Can always go back to market and get again anyway.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Quite a large appp, you sure you have enough space - or that the download wasn't interrupted? Can always go back to market and get again anyway.



Third time lucky. 

Most bizare though, the second time I watched the download hit 100%. Ah well all good, another thing to kill the odd 10 mins with.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Fuck me: Asphalt demands over half a gig data download!



Oh right. So I've just spunked my entire monthly t_mobile allowance on that one app?


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 9, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Oh right. So I've just spunked my entire monthly t_mobile allowance on that one app?


that depends, after installing it did you try and play it? that's when it hits you with the huge download, just wait until your somewhere with wifi


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 9, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> that depends, after installing it did you try and play it? that's when it hits you with the huge download, just wait until your somewhere with wifi



Oh, I did do it with wifi.


----------



## mack (Dec 9, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Oh right. So I've just spunked my entire monthly t_mobile allowance on that one app?



Probably, always download games over wifi and check your market settings to only update apps when connected to wi-fi.


----------



## Corax (Dec 9, 2011)

Unless you're on three's all you can eat.  Then you can just meh it.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2011)

Buy it'll take days


----------



## Corax (Dec 9, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Buy it'll take days


Nothing I've d/l'd has taken long at all by either route, but tbh I've not paid much attention to their sizes.  Which I'm sure I'll regret when I find my card's full.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2011)

Have you downloaded the one we're talking about?


----------



## Corax (Dec 9, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Have you downloaded the one we're talking about?


No.  Like I said above, I don't know if I've downloaded anything of a similar size.  I'm guessing that there are other comparable apps?

GLWG was mentioned above as being pretty big, and that took a while over the network, but still measured in minutes.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2011)

Corax said:


> No. Like I said above, I don't know if I've downloaded anything of a similar size. I'm guessing that there are other comparable apps?
> 
> GLWG was mentioned above as being pretty big, and that took a while over the network, but still measured in minutes.


]
That's my point dumpkopf - you'll notice a .5 gb download. GLWG is 20mbs.


----------



## Corax (Dec 9, 2011)

Any comparable apps, or is Asphalt a total outlier?


----------



## thriller (Dec 10, 2011)

editor said:


> The astonishingly clever Google Translate has just been upgraded:




lovely


----------



## strung out (Dec 14, 2011)

i'm having a problem with my touch calendar app. whenever i add an event, it's not syncing to my google calendar.

it definitely has in the past, because all the football fixtures for the season have been added to my google calendar, but anything i add now just doesn't seem to sync unless i go in and manually refresh the native calendar app.

annoying.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2011)

strung out said:


> i'm having a problem with my touch calendar app. whenever i add an event, it's not syncing to my google calendar.
> 
> it definitely has in the past, because all the football fixtures for the season have been added to my google calendar, but anything i add now just doesn't seem to sync unless i go in and manually refresh the native calendar app.
> 
> annoying.



Have you checked settings and made sure everything is still allowed to sync? I had that problem for a while and don't remember turning it off.


----------



## strung out (Dec 14, 2011)

i can't even find a setting that has anything to do with sync now 

i don't add anything regularly enough to make it truly annoying tbh, as long as i remember to manually sync once a week or so. would be nice to figure out what the problem is though. a few others seem to be having the issue elsewhere online, but i can't see a fix anywhere,


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2011)

Try this: http://holoshock.com/newsview.php?id=1


----------



## strung out (Dec 14, 2011)

hmmm, that seems to be offering a solution for the android calendar app as opposed to the touch calendar app. the android calendar app works fine, and my problem is not that events added on my google calendar don't appear on my phone, but that events added in touch calendar do not appear in google calendar!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2011)

strung out said:


> i can't even find a setting that has anything to do with sync now
> 
> i don't add anything regularly enough to make it truly annoying tbh, as long as i remember to manually sync once a week or so. would be nice to figure out what the problem is though. a few others seem to be having the issue elsewhere online, but i can't see a fix anywhere,



Settings --> Accounts and Sync and then check everything.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2011)

strung out said:


> hmmm, that seems to be offering a solution for the android calendar app as opposed to the touch calendar app. the android calendar app works fine, and my problem is not that events added on my google calendar don't appear on my phone, but that events added in touch calendar do not appear in google calendar!


Uninstall and reinstall Touch calender. Or just use the superior Jorte!


----------



## strung out (Dec 14, 2011)

cool, will check out jorte!


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 15, 2011)

I have the S2 which means that the screen is just too awesome and too bright when doing some bedtime browsing. Screen Filter app takes the brightness down as low as you want.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Uninstall and reinstall Touch calender. Or just use the superior Jorte!



I like the Touch calendar but only the free version. Don't think that it syncs properly and I need the paid version. What is better about the Jorte option?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

Jorte is free 

https://market.android.com/details?id=jp.co.johospace.jorte&hl=en

The one thing I can't work out is whether this app syncs with Facebook calendar as well? The Touch calendar app does sync with FB which is a useful bonus.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 15, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> I have the S2 which means that the screen is just too awesome and too bright when doing some bedtime browsing. Screen Filter app takes the brightness down as low as you want.


settings--> display-->brightness?


----------



## mack (Dec 15, 2011)

Some movies are now 99p on the android market, gonna give it a whirl at the weekend, Bad Santa might be a laugh.

Also I think it's the last day of 10p apps so hopefully they'll have a couple of gooduns to finish. 

And finally Lifehacker have updated their guides to rooting most androids.

http://lifehacker.com/5868228/weve-...w-phones-gingerbread+friendly-rooting-methods


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 15, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> settings--> display-->brightness?



Have you seen the S2's lowest brightness setting?!


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2011)

Edit: wrong damn thread.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 15, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto III and Sonic CD both came out today. Haven't tried GTA yet, but Sonic CD won;t download on my Nexus, it just stalls. Other users apparently having the same error


----------



## mack (Dec 16, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Grand Theft Auto III and Sonic CD both came out today. Haven't tried GTA yet, but Sonic CD won;t download on my Nexus, it just stalls. Other users apparently having the same error



Yeah the sonic extra files are taking fookin ages... download from here instead... http://www.multiupload.com/PN00UQ3VAJ


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for that. Download is taking ages but I assume you just extract the files in to the relevant folder?


----------



## mack (Dec 16, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Thanks for that. Download is taking ages but I assume you just extract the files in to the relevant folder?



Yeah, just unzip to your external sd card in android/data  - you might find the folder already created if you've tried downloading from the market.. just delete it.


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 21, 2011)

Not an app but a widget. No Lock. 

It's just a toggle button that can immediately enable/disable the pin lock feature of your mobile.  

So if I'm home I don't have to faff with a pin, and when I'm at the pub, I won't get fraped.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 2, 2012)

Did I just imagine that grand theft auto was now on android? Doesn't seem to come up in any search I do.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2012)

'Tis right here: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rockstar.gta3


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 2, 2012)

editor said:


> 'Tis right here: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rockstar.gta3



"your device isn't compatible with this item" 

I assume because I don't have the latest os? 

Any pointers towards finding out which version I'm using and how to update?


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2012)

I imagine it needs a beefy CPU so it won't work on older, slower devices.

To check your version of Android go to Menu > Settings > About phone


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 2, 2012)

Running Android 2.3.5

I thought Desire HD was still up there in the power stakes. 

Will have to wait a year for upgrade then.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2012)

My HD won't run it either


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2012)

It's still in alpha and as such more annoying than Siri, but Iris is worth a download
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.dexetra.iris


----------



## grit (Jan 3, 2012)

cliche guevara said:


> Grand Theft Auto III and Sonic CD both came out today. Haven't tried GTA yet, but Sonic CD won;t download on my Nexus, it just stalls. Other users apparently having the same error



Grand Theft Auto 3 is fucking great, aiming is a bit fiddly, but its extremely cool to have a full playstation 2 port running on a phone!!

How far we have come 

e2a: Thats on Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2012)

What about the controls? Have they made it any easier to deal with the fact it's not as precise?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2012)

I hate the new lock screen, (v2.3.5) . Is there any way of turning the icons off?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I hate the new lock screen, (v2.3.5) . Is there any way of turning the icons off?



Dunno (sorry) how to turn it off. I thought it was annoying at first but like it fine now.


----------



## Chz (Jan 7, 2012)

editor said:


> I imagine it needs a beefy CPU so it won't work on older, slower devices.
> 
> To check your version of Android go to Menu > Settings > About phone


It's more that 2010 phones don't have much in the way of graphics power. There are a few 1GHz single core phones it will work on, but only the more recent sort.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

Is there a lottery app that allows you to scan the ticket bar-code to check results?


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

I love the GoLocker lock screen - means that I can now fire off my camera or turn on the torch with one swipe from turning the phone on.


----------



## gosub (Jan 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is there a lottery app that allows you to scan the ticket bar-code to check results?


Buy online they emàil you if you have won anything


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone found a Scrabble app you can play against the OS?

Official app is only available in the US and Wordfeud / Wordplay only play against other people.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

ringo said:


> Anyone found a Scrabble app you can play against the OS?


There is an official Scrabble app and it is shite. It has two modes: useless and Grand Master.


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2012)

Couldn't get the official one through market place, not available in my country, had to get it through applanet. Scrabble is US version so uses a US dictionary, other than that seems to do the job from first game.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

It's really quite rubbish. All pointless animations, like the iOS verion.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is there a lottery app that allows you to scan the ticket bar-code to check results?



All the lottery apps are pretty crap. Don't think there's an official one yet.


----------



## mack (Jan 24, 2012)

Weather apps... this one is bloody gorgeous! 

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...he-most-beautiful-weather-app-weve-ever-seen/

Just manually install the app as it's not available in the UK market.


----------



## tombowler (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I love the GoLocker lock screen - means that I can now fire off my camera or turn on the torch with one swipe from turning the phone on.


but how the hell do i choose to answer or ignore a phone call or chooose to snooze or turn of the blooody alarm the icons dont swipe to the blooody ring i used to love my wildfires and now i am startiing to hate it i really need to roll back to the last version and not this new hell with the ring.
It is handy for starting straight into the camera though but it's no consolation for all the other ball ache

Rant over...


----------



## MBV (Jan 25, 2012)

Noled is good for those missing an led notification on their phones.


----------



## tombowler (Jan 27, 2012)

well my wildfire S crashed on Thursday and now I can drag the alarm snooze or dismiss to the ring so liking it more now just waiting for a call to seee if that screen now works as well.
What I really need now is a program for my work schedule that I can use to see where i should be and i can use one click to mark I was there annd be able to go back and review at the end of the month when I invoice clients, syncing to my pc would also be good any ideas?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2012)

mack said:


> Weather apps... this one is bloody gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...he-most-beautiful-weather-app-weve-ever-seen/
> 
> Just manually install the app as it's not available in the UK market.


Very nice indeed - no probs - it's on Android Market.


----------



## MBV (Jan 28, 2012)

dfm said:


> Noled is good for those missing an led notification on their phones.



Scratch this. Seems to cane the battery.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2012)

That weather app. is very nice - with local twitter feeds - might almost get me interested in twittering ...

Unfortunately it currently has no rain radar for the UK


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't remember whether I saw it on this thread, but I've just added "OSMtracker" -_* yet another*_ GPS app. - encourages you to stop now and again and take photos, sound recordings etc, and plots it all on a map when you get home.

Having to cart backup batteries around is a right pain though - my ZTE Skate eats them even when it's only GPS tracking.
I suspect that before long I will be carrying a separate low-end GPS device around to use most of the time - you can even get one built into a cycling video camera now - and doubtless I will upgrade my still camera at some point to one that GEOtags photos ...

At the end of the day though, I'm not sure I want to routinely turn bike rides into multimedia / mapping sessions ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2012)

I paid 50 quid for mine over Xmas, it's been running all day on two aa's and I don't care if I drop it in a puddle.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 30, 2012)

not apps, but my htc desire just did a software update to 2.25.771.2

only i cant find anything on the web about it.....not a sausage. anyone help?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone know a simple app that will give me my position as an OS grid reference?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 31, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Does anyone know a simple app that will give me my position as an OS grid reference?



Grid Reference does the job - just a tiny wee simple thing:

https://market.android.com/details?id=net.blerg


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice one, will download and have a play.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 31, 2012)

Just started playing with airdroid and blown away. Main feature for me is being able to type my text messages on the PC, but the fact you just have to point a web browser at it will make it very handy if I want to transfer files at a mates house and don't have a data cable with me!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 31, 2012)

In fact it's one of those apps that makes you smile sweetly when you show smug iphone owners.


----------



## bmd (Jan 31, 2012)

editor said:


> There is an official Scrabble app and it is shite. It has two modes: useless and Grand Master.



What's Useless like?


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> What's Useless like?


You'd have to have snorted 12 lines of K to lose to it.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

any suggestions on a good email client? the one i'm using doesn't give me enough options and stuff

and - any one use a good ssh client. one with which i can load a key in to?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Just started playing with airdroid and blown away. Main feature for me is being able to type my text messages on the PC, but the fact you just have to point a web browser at it will make it very handy if I want to transfer files at a mates house and don't have a data cable with me!


I fully concur - and Qloud's worth a play - but then maybe I'm a bit weird to want to use my phone to play music off my hard drive while in the bathroom - and I'm pretty sure my PC went to sleep while I was in the bath the other day ... TuneIn radio has proved more useful - has seen me listening to things I wouldn't have bothered with before ..


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2012)

If you're running Google Analytics, this app is ace:







http://www.wirefresh.com/view-your-...-a-stylish-fashion-with-analytix-for-android/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich on HTC Desire HD

http://www.androidauthority.com/install-lc-ics-4-0-3-rom-htc-desire-hd-48445/

If I wanted this I would need to root the phone. I am not worried about warranty and stuff but have not done this before. Affects?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone using Tango?

Any good? It'll probably work fine on my wife's S2 - not so sure about my Orange San Fran.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2012)

Free video calls - how does that work then when you pay for data away from WIFI ?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Free video calls - how does that work then when you pay for data away from WIFI ?


 
Lol, there's been video calling long before the current wave of smartphones, done by the phones own software, I got in 8 years ago. No body used it then and I can't really see it changing much.


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 3, 2012)

Tango, Viber and Skype are must-haves.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2012)

Music app I am trying to get going - http://www.bloom.fm/pre-release/beta

*Android App *(Requires Android 2.2 or higher)

Open your Android device's settings and tap "Applications" (or "Security" if you're using Ice Cream Sandwich). Make sure "Unknown sources" is checked.
Open this link in your Android device's web browser.
A download icon should have appeared in your device's status bar. Open your notifications and tap "bloom.apk".
I can get as far as the download icon appearing but then can't find the "bloom.apk" to get it running??


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 3, 2012)

sumimasen said:


> Tango, Viber and Skype are must-haves.


 
I found the audio quality not so good on Tango, but the video was ace.

Skype is good, but sometimes take s AGES signing in (I find this on PC and Mac clients too)

Viber is ruddy amazing, and although lacking video, the audio quality is amazing. I talk every day from LA to London with my wife and its a lifesaver.


----------



## grit (Feb 4, 2012)

Triple Town is the most addictive mobile game I've ever played.


----------



## Redeyes (Feb 5, 2012)

grit said:


> Triple Town is the most addictive mobile game I've ever played.


 
It didn't take me long to run out of turns, now I'm going to have to shell out the £2.50 for unlimited turns as I'm hooked!


----------



## grit (Feb 5, 2012)

Redeyes said:


> It didn't take me long to run out of turns, now I'm going to have to shell out the £2.50 for unlimited turns as I'm hooked!


 
Once again the freemium model hooks another, clever innit


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2012)

grit said:


> Once again the freemium model hooks another, clever innit


 
Way better then the demo model of old.


----------



## grit (Feb 5, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Way better then the demo model of old.


 
Yeah its a very very clever refinement of it. When you think about it, it really IS the old demo model. Its nice to see gaming (mobile,console or desktop) evolving in this manner, its funny to think that a "free" game, League of Legends, now probably generates (or is at least close to) the traditional models such as world of warcraft.

How far we game come


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2012)

App Cache Cleaner
https://market.android.com/details?id=mobi.infolife.cache&hl=en



> App Cache Cleaner,a quick tool for clearing application cached files. One Tap to clean all cached files for getting more avalable space. This tool can free a lot of storage memory for your phone. Free phone internal momeory, Get more internal rom storage. It is an app which is crucial to anyone who has memory management issues. If you running out of application storage, you now can get more available storage space by clearing apps created cache/data files.


 
Anyone used this?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 8, 2012)

I use a cache clearer that needs root. I'd totally give that I go if I didn't already have one - but then my desire memory is still irksome.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> App Cache Cleaner
> https://market.android.com/details?id=mobi.infolife.cache&hl=en
> 
> Anyone used this?


 
I tend to prefer to do this manually, as on some of my applications (Kindle, QQPlayer), clearing the cache means losing my place in a book or TV episode / Film.

Ditto Internet, as it clears my bookmarked / favourite sites.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> clearing the cache means losing my place in a book or TV episode / Film.


 
That was my worry ^


----------



## souljacker (Feb 8, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> and - any one use a good ssh client. one with which i can load a key in to?


 
Connectbot lets you import key pairs, if thats what you mean.

Networking tools wise, Fring is an excellent network discovery tool.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> That was my worry ^


 
Doesn't take me long to do it manually at all, so unless they've developed a 'smart' version that avoids certain applications, it seems a tad redundant.

Would love some more space on my Desire though, sick of seeing that little disk icon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2012)

I got cross with the Orange analogue clock widget and binned it - I think it crashed and was showing the wrong date.

How can I put it back on the home page ?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2012)

"add widget"


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2012)

ddraig said:


> "add widget"


where do I find that ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2012)

found it !


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 8, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> where do I find that ?


 
On your home page, long press on the blank bit of screen. Select the widgets option from the menu that pops up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks - a lot more intuitive than "add to home screen" 

Like right-click, properties in Windoze ... I see I can widgetize lots of my apps 

Can I make more screens ?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Just started playing with airdroid and blown away. Main feature for me is being able to type my text messages on the PC, but the fact you just have to point a web browser at it will make it very handy if I want to transfer files at a mates house and don't have a data cable with me!


What app? Do they all do this? Why has no one told me?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> What app? Do they all do this? Why has no one told me?


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sand.airdroid


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> What app? Do they all do this? Why has no one told me?


 
Now you've been told. 

Actually just for text thing I prefer mighty text, although you need a plugin into Chrome, it pops the text straight on to you screen, handy if you've left your phone somewhere. Needs some work though, contacts are all over the place, but does the job until I can find something better.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Now you've been told.
> 
> Actually just for text thing I prefer mighty text, although you need a plugin into Chrome, it pops the text straight on to you screen, handy if you've left your phone somewhere. Needs some work though, contacts are all over the place, but does the job until I can find something better.


Like actually typing in text messages with your index finger? 

This actually sounds way more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## grit (Feb 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> App Cache Cleaner
> https://market.android.com/details?id=mobi.infolife.cache&hl=en
> 
> 
> ...


 
Its kind of pointless, as the next time you use any app that utilises a cache it will just recreate it. Cache is a good thing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Like actually typing in text messages with your index finger?
> 
> This actually sounds way more hassle than it's worth.


 
Yup 

I don't see the hassle, phone across the room, message comes in whilst I'm at the PC, hit reply and send a response.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Yup
> 
> I don't see the hassle, phone across the room, message comes in whilst I'm at the PC, hit reply and send a response.


Your room isn't even that big you lazy bugger!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2012)

What's the point of technology if not to aid me in my laziness?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 10, 2012)

Global Stoner said:
			
		

> What's the point of technology if not to aid me in my laziness?



Tbf I mainly use mine to check my email from the shitter in the morning.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 10, 2012)

grit said:


> Its kind of pointless, as the next time you use any app that utilises a cache it will just recreate it. Cache is a good thing.


Not for things like old articles in newspapers and things that you've already read. Surely that stuff isn't needed and won't be rebuilt, only latest content will be?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 16, 2012)

If you're nt happy with your note program, try GNotes. Very clean and easy to use with a nice GUI. Ive been using Springpad for ages which i love, but the bugginess of some of it has eventually got to me and Evernote was too big and some of the others didnt do what i wanted.... Oh and you can sync to your GMail account! (as the name suggests!)


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 16, 2012)

May I suggest all of those with Android phones update flash player soonest.

https://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb12-03.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2012)

Those who can actually use Flash.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 16, 2012)

What's not to like about the popular exploit tool flash?


----------



## hiccup (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't have enough internal memory for the updated version. Pfffft.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 16, 2012)

Flash on Android is bloatware since the last update. Wont fit on my phone and i just reverted to stock version which works fine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2012)

I wonder why my phone won't do Flash - it has the latest Android ..

Presumably the graphics chip isn't supported ...


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 16, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder why my phone won't do Flash - it has the latest Android ..
> 
> Presumably the graphics chip isn't supported ...


which phone?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> which phone?


 
ZTE Skate / Orange Montecarlo.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 16, 2012)

pokerstars!


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 16, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> ZTE Skate / Orange Montecarlo.


not supported, but there are why of making it work...
http://android.modaco.com/topic/346806-zte-skate-support-flash-player/


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 16, 2012)

stupid zombies

a great free game .  all about angles and ricochets


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> stupid zombies
> 
> a great free game . all about angles and ricochets


 
Had this a while...think I enjoyed it more then angry birds, even though it's quite the rip off. Starts so easy, but gets quite fiendish!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2012)

Is there a nice non-violent thing I can play - like swimming through tropical reefs or something ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 16, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Had this a while...think I enjoyed it more then angry birds, even though it's quite the rip off. Starts so easy, but gets quite fiendish!


 
I'm stuck half way through the fourth wave. i think i know what  needs to be done but can't seem to do it


----------



## Tobermory53 (Feb 17, 2012)

CoPilot live - I've downloaded both the EU and US versions recently.

It was a true revelation on a recent trip to Florida as some of the fastest routes around the Miami/Fort Lauderdale/Boca Raton area aren't obvious from a paper map.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2012)

Google Sky Map..



joustmaster said:


> I kept having to check it cos i couldt believe i could see a planet.


I don't usually bother with stargazing, but woke up this morning and all I could see was this red "star" in the west, so relented, spent a few minutes installing GSM and it turned out to be Mars - amazing.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2012)

Social messaging applications cost mobile network operators $13.9bn (£8.8bn) in lost SMS revenue last year, a report has claimed.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17111044

WhatsApp is possibly my favourite app.
Find sms irritating by comparison.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

Contapps is a great address book, merging together your GContacts with Facebook + Twitter + Foursquare etc.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Social messaging applications cost mobile network operators $13.9bn (£8.8bn) in lost SMS revenue last year, a report has claimed.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17111044
> 
> ...


 
VhatsApp and Viber are lifesavers for me when I'm the US and calling home.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Can anyone reccomend a decent avi/divx/mp4 player which would for on Android 4/Galaxy Nexus?

I downloaded a TV show the other day but couldn't find anything on the market which would play it properly.


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 2, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can anyone reccomend a decent avi/divx/mp4 player which would for on Android 4/Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> I downloaded a TV show the other day but couldn't find anything on the market which would play it properly.



MoboPlayer is good, I've been using it for a while and haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 5, 2012)

Super Manager - It does everything!!! I bought it to be able to remove built in ROM apps that were taking up valuable space in my Orange SF. Little did I know that it could (just a few things that I've done with it):
1. Move apps quite easily between internal and external storage (even when said apps were unmovable in settings), freeing up even more internal memory
2. Backup and restore
3. Screen capture
4. Clean up memory


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 14, 2012)

can anyone suggest some good music streaming apps?


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 14, 2012)

Artaxerxes said:


> can anyone suggest some good music streaming apps?


 
For radio or for music through a home network?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2012)

I use Tunein for radio and Qloud for streaming.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 15, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> For radio or for music through a home network?


 
Radio or streaming online.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 15, 2012)

Artaxerxes said:


> Radio or streaming online.


 
Another vote for tunein radio. It's free and very comprehensive.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2012)

And you get the same presets synced on your PC.

I can't make payment work on Google Market yet - hopefully the full version has better presets organising ?

Listening to my phone at night will save electricity, and it means I listen to French radio instead of Talk Sport / "Up all night" on my TV.

I've also discovered some new stations.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 15, 2012)

Artaxerxes said:


> can anyone suggest some good music streaming apps?


i have installed google music on my phone. works pretty well


----------



## sim667 (Mar 15, 2012)

Box.com are doing free 50gb accounts for android users.

http://blog.box.com/2012/02/bonjour...res-and-a-50gb-upgrade-to-boost-productivity/

They did this when they release the iOS app, and I snapped the offer up pretty pronto


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 15, 2012)

Cheers guys, the Tunein radio seems pretty good so far, lots more than the couple others I've tried in past


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 15, 2012)

Artaxerxes said:


> Cheers guys, the Tunein radio seems pretty good so far, lots more than the couple others I've tried in past


 
Look on the geographic search! There really is a station coming from Antarctica. (Although I'm not sure the guy who set it up is still living there). But still.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2012)

I listen to the LAPD scanner on TuneIn Radio, plus all the BBC stations, London pirate stations, and I fall asleep listening to CTers and alien enthusiasts on Coast to Coast AM.


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 19, 2012)

I listen to tons of podcasts.  Used to use Stitcher, but it's limited because it only streams. Beyondpod is the solution, steaming and downloading, and nice UI.


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 19, 2012)

Can anyone suggest an app that can warn me when direct debits come out of my various accounts?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2012)

sumimasen said:


> Can anyone suggest an app that can warn me when direct debits come out of my various accounts?


 
Don't they come out on a specific day each month, plus or minus 24 hours ?


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 19, 2012)

Yep but I got about 30 of them spread over 4 accounts! I don't want to use my calendar app because it'll look too messy.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2012)

sumimasen said:


> Yep but I got about 30 of them spread over 4 accounts! I don't want to use my calendar app because it'll look too messy.


I wouldn't want to let an app have access to my bank account.


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 19, 2012)

Neither would I. I would manually input the DDs at the start, then would like to be notified before the estimated date of funds being depleted.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

sumimasen said:


> Neither would I. I would manually input the DDs at the start, then would like to be notified before the estimated date of funds being depleted.


Why not install another Calender type app to use specifically for your Direct Debit dates.


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 19, 2012)

You know what HE, exactly that thought crossed my mind after my last post!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 24, 2012)

Fed up of official Facebook app which seems really slow and does stupid things like not letting me read comments on my photos. Anyone like a particular alternative? The more fully functional the better, except that I have FB Messenger so don't need an amazing chat feature.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 25, 2012)

If you want to be the first to know when instagram arrives on Android, you can sign up here: http://instagr.am/android/


----------



## sumimasen (Mar 27, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Fed up of official Facebook app which seems really slow and does stupid things like not letting me read comments on my photos. Anyone like a particular alternative? The more fully functional the better, except that I have FB Messenger so don't need an amazing chat feature.



There isn't one.  Your only options are an app called Friendcaster, or logon directly onto the mobile site.


----------



## grit (Mar 29, 2012)

Ditched spotify a while ago. I'd been using it for so long I had nothing other than the stock windows media player 

Anyway went back to Winamp after all this time, and its still as fucking excellent as its always been. Very slick, wifi sync with android phones


----------



## grit (Mar 29, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Fed up of official Facebook app which seems really slow and does stupid things like not letting me read comments on my photos. Anyone like a particular alternative? The more fully functional the better, except that I have FB Messenger so don't need an amazing chat feature.


 
Yes its a fucking infuriating app, I havnt found anything decent to replace it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 30, 2012)

grit said:


> Ditched spotify a while ago. I'd been using it for so long I had nothing other than the stock windows media player
> 
> Anyway went back to Winamp after all this time, and its still as fucking excellent as its always been. Very slick, wifi sync with android phones


 
Just like the new sound, just like the old sound.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 30, 2012)

grit said:


> Yes its a fucking infuriating app, I havnt found anything decent to replace it


 
I've found phone calls and texts work well for anyone I can be arsed to talk to on the move.


----------



## MBV (Apr 3, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a data logger? Managed to burn through my data allowance and want to find the culprit. Going to have to buy some more data to get me to my billing date.


----------



## mack (Apr 3, 2012)

Instagram is finally here..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.instagram.android


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2012)

Koff koff.


----------



## gosub (Apr 4, 2012)

grit said:


> Ditched spotify a while ago. I'd been using it for so long I had nothing other than the stock windows media player
> 
> Anyway went back to Winamp after all this time, and its still as fucking excellent as its always been. Very slick, wifi sync with android phones


Am liking moodagent for shuffling mp3 s and has a nice hookup with gracenote for recommendations. The actual correlation of the sliders to moods is bollocks though.


----------



## mao (Apr 5, 2012)

At last! Instagram for Android:


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.instagram.android

edit: I just noticed that it had been posted


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 10, 2012)

The Chrome beta browser is the best mobile web browser I've used. Can't wait until they release the polished version.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 10, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Fed up of official Facebook app which seems really slow and does stupid things like not letting me read comments on my photos. Anyone like a particular alternative? The more fully functional the better, except that I have FB Messenger so don't need an amazing chat feature.


It's a total wind up.

I uninstalled this latest update and went back to the previous version - which was loads quicker. However it bugged me every other message to update


----------



## MBV (Apr 13, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a free app that tracks data usuage by app? Something on my phone is using huge amounts of data in the early hours of the morning and I need to find out what is the culprit.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 13, 2012)

dfm said:


> Can anyone recommend a free app that tracks data usuage by app? Something on my phone is using huge amounts of data in the early hours of the morning and I need to find out what is the culprit.


 
My Data Manager does this on an app level:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobidia.android.mdm&hl=en

On a similar note, I seem to have an app that is using loads of memory, putting me into the low space warnings, and occasionally maxing out the phone memory completely. I'm running CM7 on a Desire, and I think the guilty app is either Dolphin HD, Seesmic or one of the GO phone/SMS apps. Any way to tell which is the errant one?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/s9i6z/fake_vlc_player_in_google_play/

Fake vlc player in the market/play.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 18, 2012)

Can anyone recommend me a weather widget? I really liked the HTC weather clock which did a little animation whenever you unlocked the phone of rain falling down the screen or whatever, and haven't found anything quite like it yet.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 18, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/s9i6z/fake_vlc_player_in_google_play/
> 
> Fake vlc player in the market/play.


 
Is it saying not to download it because its potentially malware, or download it because its basically VLC in another guise its awesome?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 18, 2012)

malware. iirc. don't even remember posting that.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Can anyone recommend me a weather widget? I really liked the HTC weather clock which did a little animation whenever you unlocked the phone of rain falling down the screen or whatever, and haven't found anything quite like it yet.


 
More research has answered my own question - the answer is Beautiful Widgets - except that they can't do the weather animation played directly from the widget as HTC stopped them because they were ripping them off so blatantly.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> More research has answered my own question - the answer is Beautiful Widgets - except that they can't do the weather animation played directly from the widget as HTC stopped them because they were ripping them off so blatantly.


Your battery will appreciate that too, but I think there are similar apps that insist on pointless animations on unlock. 

Mind you, if you want real battery tearing animation, download BeWeather. The graphics are fabulously over the top.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I have installed the Beautiful Widgets rather nice animated wallpaper to make up for it. When I am bored of it and of flat batteries I can turn it off.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Your battery will appreciate that too, but I think there are similar apps that insist on pointless animations on unlock.
> 
> Mind you, if you want real battery tearing animation, download BeWeather. The graphics are fabulously over the top.


 
Ooh, I have now tried BeWeather and it's nice  It still doesn't have the pointless homescreen animation though


----------



## mack (May 9, 2012)

Flipboard leaked from the Galaxy S3 rom...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1644212 

looks pretty sweet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2012)

It's an excellent app, been on my home screen since it was first released for the iPhone! Well worth getting.


----------



## MBV (May 9, 2012)

I like the Feedly app for displaying blogs nicely.


----------



## baldrick (May 12, 2012)

dfm said:


> Can anyone recommend a free app that tracks data usuage by app? Something on my phone is using huge amounts of data in the early hours of the morning and I need to find out what is the culprit.


I've got onavo. Does the job and warns you when you download data hogging apps and suchlike.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 16, 2012)

mack said:


> Flipboard leaked from the Galaxy S3 rom...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1644212
> 
> looks pretty sweet


What is it and should I get it?


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2012)

It's been so long since I d/l an app I can't think what I'm doing wrong ... trying to install the official Twitter app and nothing is occuring ... def connected to the Internet .. I'm on a San Francisco, any settings suggestions?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It's been so long since I d/l an app I can't think what I'm doing wrong ... trying to install the official Twitter app and nothing is occuring ... def connected to the Internet .. I'm on a San Francisco, any settings suggestions?


So you're doing it from the phone's "Google Play" app ?
I find sometimes it isn't sufficient to "push" it from the PC ...


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2012)

Sorted: went via the phone rather tha the web.

eta: Thanks gg - simul post!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2012)

Seems to be ever since it changed from Android Market to Google Play


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 18, 2012)

Sadly the wonderful Lightbox has gone the way of Facebook meaning aside form Instragram *yuk* there are no really decent photo sharing apps.


----------



## bmd (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone know of an app that turns wifi off when you're away from, for example, home?


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Does anyone know of an app that turns wifi off when you're away from, for example, home?


tasker


----------



## bmd (May 23, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> tasker


 
Yes or Locale but I prefer the app to do the programming before I get involved, not have it expect me to do it. Kind of the point of an app IMO. Using Tasker is like using the command line.

There's a function on my phone's ROM that allows me to set times when my phone is silent and set whether it vibrates etc, Tasker would expect me to set 10 different complicated rules to do that instead of ticking a few boxes like I did with this ROM. Something like that would be helpful.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm bored. I need more cool stuff to play with on my phone.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Flipboard, Flipboard, Flipboard.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't understand flipboard.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2012)

Stick It is pop out video like on the s3 btw. And also works for YouTube so I actually use it more than the samsung vid player.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...t7C8BQ&usg=AFQjCNGGNGEza5aEDk_BK2rL2MtZEvs14Q


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Flipboard, Flipboard, Flipboard.



Yup ^ 

Downloaded now and really liking it. Especially improves Twitter viewing.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Are there any apps which do realtime updating of twitter without having to refresh manually?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Are there any apps which do realtime updating of twitter without having to refresh manually?



A new level of laziness


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A new level of laziness


 


Basically I want something that's like tweetdeck on the PC/Mac. SO I can just sit and look at it as it updates in real time. I don't want to keep touching the screen just to force it to update.


----------



## Chz (Jul 5, 2012)

PURE Messenger widget is a decent attempt to recreate Sense's "Friendstream" that will continually update Twitter, Facebook, texts, email, etc...


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Are there any apps which do realtime updating of twitter without having to refresh manually?



Most let you set the time periods in which they update.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Most let you set the time periods in which they update.


 
Do any do this in real time though?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

What do you mean by real-time?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2012)

Like, I can just fire up the app and watch as tweets come in live, without having to interact with the screen.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Like, I can just fire up the app and watch as tweets come in live, without having to interact with the screen.



I am looking for an app that will read them out for you too


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Like, I can just fire up the app and watch as tweets come in live, without having to interact with the screen.


You can set whatever you have to update every minute (some more some less) - if you want no battery after a few hours that is.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah watch out for continual updates, When I used twitterfall whilst Nick Griffin was on Question time the graphics chipset of my laptop broke under the strain!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't want every minute, twitter moves faster than that. I want actual on-the-fly updating, like tweetdeck on the pc. Is there really no app that works like that? (tweetdeck on android is awful and doesn't do it btw).


----------



## grit (Jul 5, 2012)

Best platformer on Android so far https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mtvn.oscuraandroid&hl=en

The control setup finally cracks the problem of a platformer on the phone.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone find Task managers useful? This article raves about Tasker but I'm not sure I'd have the patience to use it to full potential.  I do like the idea of turning wifi off when I leave the house, or only enabling GPS when needed.

Plus, is a task killer a waste of time?

I'm enjoying Letrix partly because it has a British English as well as American English version.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2012)

The Met Office weather app is pretty good and I'm liking the official Google Analytics app too.

Never use task managers. Don't need to on Android 4.0 anyway.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there any app that can sit on my phone for a day and tell me what uses the battery the most?


----------



## magneze (Jul 8, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is there any app that can sit on my phone for a day and tell me what uses the battery the most?


I thought those stats were in the standard system information. Bet it's the display.


----------



## MBV (Jul 8, 2012)

Feedly for Android refuses to work my on my SG2. What else is good for making my subscribed blogs look good?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 8, 2012)

magneze said:


> I thought those stats were in the standard system information. Bet it's the display.


Whereabouts?. I've left it with just a simple background but it can barely get through the day.


----------



## magneze (Jul 8, 2012)

System settings, battery for me.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 8, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Whereabouts?. I've left it with just a simple background but it can barely get through the day.



Settings - About phone - Battery on mine


----------



## Corax (Jul 8, 2012)

It'll be the display.  Stick a widget on your main home screen that toggles brightness, wi-fi, bluetooth, sync & GPS, and turn shit off when you don't need it.

Also, choose a dark wallpaper, and choose dark themes on things like Reddit.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> It'll be the display. Stick a widget on your main home screen that toggles brightness, wi-fi, bluetooth, sync & GPS, and turn shit off when you don't need it.
> 
> Also, choose a dark wallpaper, and choose dark themes on things like Reddit.


You can get away with turning the screen right down on most phones as well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> System settings, battery for me.





hiccup said:


> Settings - About phone - Battery on mine


Thanks. It seems that most of the battery goes on Cell standby, I get poor reception at work.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2012)

I wanted a pedometer app. Downloaded 'Walkdroid' which was free but any recommendations?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I wanted a pedometer app. Downloaded 'Walkdroid' which was free but any recommendations?


Runkeeper is free and can record walks, runs, bike rides etc. I use it a lot - it shows you where you've been on a map, records your speed, elevation, calories used etc.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 12, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't want every minute, twitter moves faster than that. I want actual on-the-fly updating, like tweetdeck on the pc.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 12, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Runkeeper is free and can record walks, runs, bike rides etc. I use it a lot - it shows you where you've been on a map, records your speed, elevation, calories used etc.


I used endomondo free for the same. Does the above but not elevation. Is it a pedometer that registers physical movement you want though?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2012)

I use Runkeeper - though probably could use endomondo - which I've tried once .. there are simply too many of these apps to evaluate - some of them let you insert photos ..in any case I usually just export it to Google earth - though it's handy to see what speed I was doing at various points.

I find it slightly amusing that it will email me to tell me I've achieved some sort of PB when I'm only logging the odd ride - mostly for mapping purposes. .. I believe some of these apps will let others follow your progress minute by minute and tweet encouragement - assuming you have a cheap data tariff to use up ...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, been a while since this thread got updated.

Just got ScummVm working and playing Beneath a Steel Sky, this is why I have a tablet, bit of retro gaming fun and better than Angry Birds XVI


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Is there really no twitter client which can update the stream automatically every second?


----------



## magneze (Sep 14, 2012)

I imagine that any client that started doing that would be throttled tbh.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't see how that could consume any more data than say TuneIn Radio, or iPlayer. I only want something that updates in real time whilst I've got the app open.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2012)

Any.Do to-do/list app is fucking ace. Comes with Chrome extension too.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Any.Do to-do/list app is fucking ace. Comes with Chrome extension too.



That is really good @editor been looking for something like this for a while. Only just downloaded but will play today.


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2012)

Google Maps is awesome.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> That is really good @editor been looking for something like this for a while. Only just downloaded but will play today.


The Chrome extension is good too - you can have it a separate on your desktop and input stuff directly.

Catch notes is very very good too.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> The Chrome extension is good too - you can have it a separate on your desktop and input stuff directly.


 
Have the Chrome extension in place and liking the interface on the app a lot. 



editor said:


> Catch notes is very very good too.


 
Downloading


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

I have 8 apps (plus clock/alarm widget) on my phone front screen. 

Dropbox 
Catch 
Flipboard 
Forumrunner 
Camera 
Any.DO 
Mail 
WhatsApp


----------



## newbie (Sep 23, 2012)

magneze said:


> Google Maps is awesome.


mmm, some of it  There's aspects I don't like but the satellite and street views are occasionally very handy.

but in terms of actual mapping Open Street Map is improving all the time, much better than it used to be and properly available offline. However I'm not that struck on the MapDroid app, which is what I've been using. Is anyone using any other app they'd recommend?

e2a  I'm looking for recommendations because this lot is all a bit daunting...


----------



## rhod (Sep 24, 2012)

Cerberus is an awesome anti-theft app.  

You can track your phone from a browser, get the phone to take photos of anybody using it & email to you, send messages to the user, record audio/video, run the app in stealth mode,  download call/SMS logs and *lots* more. Lifetime licence is only 3 euros. Great app.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lsdroid.cerberus&hl=en


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2012)

rhod said:


> Cerberus is an awesome anti-theft app.
> 
> You can track your phone from a browser, get the phone to take photos of anybody using it & email to you, send messages to the user, record audio/video, run the app in stealth mode, download call/SMS logs and *lots* more. Lifetime licence is only 3 euros. Great app.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lsdroid.cerberus&hl=en


 
Downloaded this. Bit hard to test how 'awesome' until your phone is stolen though?


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Downloaded this. Bit hard to test how 'awesome' until your phone is stolen though?


I'm sure some sort of urban mugging could be arranged.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2012)

Actually I was wrong, just logged in to the Dashboard and played about with it. Pretty stalkerish


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd still like an anti tracking device that blew off the thief's trousers.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd still like an anti tracking device that blew off the thief's trousers.


 
Perv


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Sep 25, 2012)

My Fitness Pal is the best food diary I have used and has a great database of foods and a bar code scanner app built in (assuming your phone has a camera) and it is free - currently helping me moderate my food input and it is great as my phone is always with me where as a paper record (my old method) tends to get updated at the end of the day.


----------



## mack (Sep 26, 2012)

The Play store sale is starting again later, use up your Nexus 7 credit.

"Every day you’ll be able to choose from a collection of apps from some of the world’s top developers including Gameloft, Electronic Arts, Rovio, runtastic, Full Fat and more. And all for just 25 cents. We’ll also be offering some special collections like 25 movies you must own, 25 banned books, 25 albums that changed the world and our 25 top selling magazines, all at special prices. Visit Google Play a little later today to check them out.

Twenty-five billion is more than twice the distance, in miles, that the Voyager 1 spacecraft has travelled since its launch 35 years ago. It’s the amount of time, in minutes, that have passed since some of our earliest ancestors began to set foot in Europe. And now, thanks to all of you, it’s a Google Play milestone. We look forward to the next 25 billion.

Enjoy "


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, I'll be picking up a nexus 7 tomorrow. What are the "must haves" iyo?

What's the best way to download stuff (movies, tv etc) while I've got wi-fi at work then watch it at home when I don't.

Currently I have that 25p office app and photoshop touch on the list.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2012)

WhasApp is probably the one I use most 
Dropbox should be mandatory 
Flipboard is a great single app for social media ad news


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 27, 2012)

While they all sound great I'm not much for social media or messaging other than facebook,email & txts.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> While they all sound great I'm not much for social media or messaging other than facebook,email & txts.


 
WhasApp is like text so you can still message people and send pictures quickly etc 
Flipboard I use because it is one app giving me news, twitter, facebook, G+ and others rather than clutter up my screen


----------



## hiccup (Sep 27, 2012)

Got Asphalt 7 for 25p yesterday. Looks amazing on my Nexus.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2012)

Does it run OK? I read loads of complaints about sluggishness.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 27, 2012)

I've only played a couple of races, but it ran fine for me. I've not played anything similar on it though so don't really have anything to compare it to.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2012)

It's only 25p, so I'll give it a go!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> It's only 25p, so I'll give it a go!



Worth a go. Oddly Play is not taking my payments as it is trying to use Google Wallet.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 27, 2012)

It's not that amazing a selection, office 6 aside. Were the offers different yesterday?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2012)

I downloaded Office 6 and Asphalt 7 as they were 25p each but nothing else I really want from that list. 

Is London Bus Checker worth it?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2012)

London Bus Checker is ace.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 27, 2012)

The granny game is moderately fun, but the value of a bus checking app on a wifi device is difficult to see.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 27, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Ok, I'll be picking up a nexus 7 tomorrow. What are the "must haves" iyo?
> 
> What's the best way to download stuff (movies, tv etc) while I've got wi-fi at work then watch it at home when I don't.
> 
> Currently I have that 25p office app and photoshop touch on the list.


Stickmount
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.stickmount&hl=en


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

SwiftKey 3 Keyboard is only 69p currently


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 28, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Stickmount
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.stickmount&hl=en


 
I was planning on another version so I can import my photos (I forget what) that doesn't require root.  About 1.49 or something.  Gargh.  Forgot the name.


----------



## contadino (Sep 28, 2012)

tTorrent
Astro File manager
perfect keyboard (pro)


beyondpod
Remote for iTunes
Aldiko (ebook reader)


oh, and if you use a Mac the Google USB file transfer app for osx is a must have .


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

WhatsApp has been updated so lots of new smilies and pics


----------



## mack (Oct 18, 2012)

Finally! .. the latest play store update gives you the option to clear out all the rubbish apps you downloaded and never used.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

mack said:
			
		

> Finally! .. the latest play store update gives you the option to clear out all the rubbish apps you downloaded and never used.



Can we get rid of the Facebook app?


----------



## mack (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Can we get rid of the Facebook app?


 
Dunno? can you not go to apps in settings and remove it from there?

If you have a lot of apps to get rid of, then you can multi-select them and do it one go, I only realized this after half an hour of removing them one by one


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

mack said:
			
		

> Dunno? can you not go to apps in settings and remove it from there?
> 
> If you have a lot of apps to get rid of, then you can multi-select them and do it one go, I only realized this after half an hour of removing them one by one



It was pre-installed on the phone  I have tried to get rid before and failed.


----------



## mack (Oct 18, 2012)

Which phone do you have and is it rooted?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

HTC Desire HD 
Not rooted


----------



## mack (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> HTC Desire HD
> Not rooted


 
Don't think you can completely remove this without being rooted, you could try the Titanium Backup app (free) and freeze the app, which basically hides it from the apps drawer.

If you're looking at un-locking/rooting the phone so you can do whatever you like with the phone .. the instructions are here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1528925


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

mack said:
			
		

> Don't think you can completely remove this without being rooted, you could try the Titanium Backup app (free) and freeze the app, which basically hides it from the apps drawer.
> 
> If you're looking at un-locking/rooting the phone so you can do whatever you like with the phone .. the instructions are here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1528925



Cheers. I am going to upgrade/change soon so will root it then and play about. I assume if I get another android device I can move my apps over anyway?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cheers. I am going to upgrade/change soon so will root it then and play about. I assume if I get another android device I can move my apps over anyway?


Yeah. So long as they're compatible with your new device. Anything you download through the play store is logged on your account not just your device. If you use other sources then something like appbrain can be handy for switching over.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers. All of mine were via Play so all good there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2012)

this thread scares me from getting a smartphone... I can hardly understand it


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cheers. All of mine were via Play so all good there.


Or just back them up your sd card using titanium or something rather than downloading them all again.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> this thread scares me from getting a smartphone... I can hardly understand it


Most of the time it's just a case of clicking on an app and you're off!


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

Google Calendar is now ready for your downloading pleasure. Yeah!
http://www.wirefresh.com/google-calendar-ready-for-free-download-on-google-play/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 18, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> this thread scares me from getting a smartphone... I can hardly understand it


Don't worry, there is probably an app that helps you to understand how to deal with apps.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Don't worry, there is probably an app that helps you to understand how to deal with apps.


 
I have an app that helps you locate apps that helps you to understand how to deal with apps.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Don't worry, there is probably an app that helps you to understand how to deal with apps.


It was more all the terminology... rooting, tethering... etc etc etc.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> It was more all the terminology... rooting, tethering... etc etc etc.


That's only for peeps who love to tinker about. You don't have to do any of that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2012)

It'll be a while yet til I can sort one out anyway, so probably don't belong on this thread


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

Walk and text app


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

Flicknote is a brilliant, brilliant cross-platform syncing note taking app. The Chrome extension is particularly good.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Walk and text app


I would like something similar to that. Instead of it using the forward camera to look at the road ahead, which most people can see with their eyes even while texting, I want to use the rear facing camera so that I can look over my shoulder to see who is behind me when texting or using other apps.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Flicknote is a brilliant, brilliant cross-platform syncing note taking app. The Chrome extension is particularly good.


I use Epistle for synced texting. It automatically uploads to Dropbox. On the reviews it gets 4 and a half stars while Flicknote only gets 3.

Edited to add: I have just installed the free app Bus Scout. It gives you the departure times in real time of buses throughout the uk. It works on 3g. Not only does it give you the departure time of the next bus from stops shown on a map but also can show the route either as a list or on the map.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I use Epistle for synced texting. It automatically uploads to Dropbox. On the reviews it gets 4 and a half stars while Flicknote only gets 3.


Have you tried it though? The point of Flicknote is that it uses simplenote which means that your notes are synced and accessible across any browser on any OS without the need to faff about with Dropbox.

You can also view the notes on any platform running a Simplenote app (there's loads of them on Mac, PC, Android, iOS etc) or you can use a Chrome extension (below).






Best of all, you can use tags pins, versions, and sharing - so you can rescue files you've edited.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 19, 2012)

Simplenote looks to me almost identical to Dropbox. I have the one, don't need another. I wonder why your app only gets 3 stars from reviewers.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Simplenote looks to me almost identical to Dropbox. I have the one, don't need another. I wonder why your app only gets 3 stars from reviewers.


You seem a bit hung up on these three stars, but I've tried just about every note taking app I can think of on Android and this is the only one that provides truly seamless sharing across all platforms with tags and timed versions - and has desktop standalone programs that work with it.

Here's my review:
http://www.wirefresh.com/the-perfec...-combo-flick-note-simplenote-and-resophnotes/


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I use Epistle for synced texting. It automatically uploads to Dropbox. On the reviews it gets 4 and a half stars while Flicknote only gets 3.
> 
> Edited to add: I have just installed the free app Bus Scout. It gives you the departure times in real time of buses throughout the uk. It works on 3g. Not only does it give you the departure time of the next bus from stops shown on a map but also can show the route either as a list or on the map.


Wow, bus scout is great. Been using Catch That Bus until now, but this is better (and free!)


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

And just in case you don't know what simplenote is:

*The Best Note-Taking Apps *GOLD MEDAL: Simplenote

Simplenote – the Best Note-taking App for iPad and iPhone

Simplenote: Still The Best Note Taking App

The Best Syncing Note-Taker for Android - FlickNote


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 19, 2012)

Useful links Editor. I will stick with Epistle and Dropbox though. I have a lot of files in both of them going back for 2 years. Cheers though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

@Hocus Eye

Cheers, that Bus Scout app is the best one I have used so far.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

I can't get rid of the Euro 2012 app


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Having a problem with our HTC EVO phone. 

Need to update the phone software but I can't make the storage room to run the update. 

It wants 298.01MB of space on the SD card to run. 

721MB of internal storage free
8GB SD card only has 260MB free

Thing that is puzzling me is I have uninstalled the unused apps. Temporarily uninstalled the bigger apps and still no more space  

The phone has 115 photos and 7 videos on it so nothing big there. 

Did a clean up using Super Manager and no change. Must be something I am missing or doing wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking at my HTC it has many more apps, photos and yet still has 3.4GB of free space


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you given the ol' girl a reboot after uninstalling all ther that progs?


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2012)

What's the best mp3/media player app out there then? I tried that Meridian one which was pretty cool but it was still full of adverts even after I'd bought it so got a refund. Any others out there that don't keep asking me to install fucking anti-virus stuff I've already got?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Have you given the ol' girl a reboot after uninstalling all ther that progs?



Did a reboot this morning before tinkering. Have FINALLY found what it was, the Spotify app with offline playlists had a massive amount of space hogged 

Phone is generally playing up, turning itself off and not charging properly. Have switched batteries and chargers so am getting some charge in it. Still in warranty so not overly concerned, just a hassle


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 21, 2012)

If it's any consolation my s3 won't turn on.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> If it's any consolation my s3 won't turn on.


Are you just getting the start up logo? Or nothing at all?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Upgraded to ICS which is really good  is Jellybean a decent step up from there? Got Chrome running and also 'Chrome to Phone' but need to set that up on the laptop to play about with. Really liking it.

Our mains charger still turns the phone off as soon as I plug it in  and is doing this with both batteries we have. The portable charger is fine


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Are you just getting the start up logo? Or nothing at all?


Absolutely nothing.  I'm going to swap my brother's battery in later.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Our mains charger still turns the phone off as soon as I plug it in  and is doing this with both batteries we have. The portable charger is fine


Is that a third party charger?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Absolutely nothing. I'm going to swap my brother's battery in later.


I'm sure you have, but have you tried starting it up after charging the battery for a bit (and keeping it plugged in)?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Is that a third party charger?



Yeah. Works fine on my Desire HD but not on the EVO 3D oddly. The portable charger works fine on both handsets. Most odd...


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah. I left it plugged in when I couldn't turn it on last night. Have also removed battery etc.

It's only 5 or 6 months old so I'm still happy with not having insured it.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Yeah. I left it plugged in when I couldn't turn it on last night. Have also removed battery etc.
> 
> It's only 5 or 6 months old so I'm still happy with not having insured it.


Try this:


Your phone should be turned off
Now press and hold down the Volume button with Home and power at the same time
As soon as you see Galaxy S3 logo release all
In some moment the Android system recovery will be loaded
Now you need to choose data/factory settings as it would be shown
You can use volume key for navigation with power button
Then select yes to delete all user data
Restart your phone


----------



## Firky (Oct 21, 2012)

Make this thread a sticky, ed!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

I am now jealous of ICS  stupid Desire HD.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I am now jealous of ICS  stupid Desire HD.


 
What does it do that you can't? I played with my mates new one and it didn't seem that different software wise.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Global Stoner said:
			
		

> What does it do that you can't? I played with my mates new one and it didn't seem that different software wise.



I am on version 2.3.5 and there is a noticeable difference. It is generally just quicker and runs some apps I can't. Chrome being one. 

If I root the phone (I will shortly) I can get the ICS software on it by doing a bit of a switcheroo.

http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2012/05/16/htc-desire-hd-ice-cream-sandwich-update-how-to-get-it-now/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm actually quite tempted to do that now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Global Stoner said:
			
		

> I'm actually quite tempted to do that now.



You got the DHD too? 

I will do in a couple of weeks. Going to move to a new 'Jellybean' device in a week or two, then will start tinkering about


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes, just coming to end of contract as well. I'm think I'm going to hang tight for another 12 months or so as it still does everything I need, so I may as well enjoy a massively reduced phone bill for a while. Still having that little bit more pretty would be nice.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2012)

Deep breaths. It's running. Having to wait for it to downgrade the OS before it will run. Taps fingers.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Global Stoner said:
			
		

> Deep breaths. It's running. Having to wait for it to downgrade the OS before it will run. Taps fingers.



Eek. Took a little while to do the upgrade on the EVO 3D earlier.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2012)

It seems to have worked


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Global Stoner said:
			
		

> It seems to have worked



Feedback?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2012)

Spoke to soon! It's done the downgrade, but not stuck the new ROM on there.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Eeek?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 21, 2012)

I wonder if there should be a new thread for rooting and roms. This one is meant to be about apps. I would be interested in reading about people's experiences of rooting their phone. I have never had the nerve.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Eeek?


 
Well the phone isn't borked. 

Just going through everything again,


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2012)

Well they say a little knowledge is a dangerous thing! 

It appears that the ROM is corrupt...can't seem to get it working. Since I now have a rooted phone I chucked cyanogenmod on there for now. Not sure I like, but that's probably just because I'm not used to it. Think I'm going to roll with it for a few days before trying to get the updated Sense on there.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Got the Cerberus paid version for £2.42 which I reckon is a good investment.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

Guilty as charged!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sorry and going to be lazy here, but what mail clients do people use?

I've got K9, but it looks ugly and doesn't group conversations together. Mail Droid seems to do the ticket, it costs £12 which is a bit on the steep side. Any suggestions.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

The AlphaBlue app at £2.99 a month is pretty slick, not quite on Android yet but coming soon. 



> AlphaBlue Parent is only presently available on BlackBerry; we are working on an Android solution and should be ready shortly


 


> AlphaBlue Parent is an easy to use online solution that allows you as a parent or guardian to control and manage when your child has access to their mobile phone. Most parents want their child to have a mobile phone for peace of mind purposes, however phone misuse can cause problems such as high phone bills, not going to sleep at night, distraction from their class work and homework where grades and exam results are affected. It works by restricting access periods and functionalities such as incoming and outgoing calls, texts, BBM and mobile applications like internet, Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm sorry and going to be lazy here, but what mail clients do people use?
> 
> I've got K9, but it looks ugly and doesn't group conversations together. Mail Droid seems to do the ticket, it costs £12 which is a bit on the steep side. Any suggestions.


GMail. I funnel all my emails into a gmail account.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2012)

You use the official gmail client or the webpage.

Anyhow I like having two separate accounts, keeps the gmail clear for the important stuff.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

k9 is generally regarded as a chuffing fantastic email client. I use GMail though. 







https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fsck.k9


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2012)

editor said:


> k9 is generally regarded as a chuffing fantastic email client. I use GMail though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I got K9, but it's fugly and doesn't thread emails. Had it whilst I still used sense, but ended up keeping it as a backup for older mails - for some reasons the Sense email client was quite on the case about deleting older ones and I could never find the option.


----------



## rich! (Oct 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm sorry and going to be lazy here, but what mail clients do people use?
> 
> I've got K9, but it looks ugly and doesn't group conversations together. Mail Droid seems to do the ticket, it costs £12 which is a bit on the steep side. Any suggestions.



Aqua mail.

Paid a pound or so for the pro version.

Works well on planes, copes with my ridiculous archive, handles multiple accounts, does a nice two pane interface on tablets, ignores folders you tell it to.

Keeps getting upgrades...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 28, 2012)

It's much pretty then foxmail. Obviously this is what's important in an app.


----------



## Firky (Oct 28, 2012)

AndroZip is brilliant, not only does it open zip files but it also acts as a file and disk manager, with the added ability to nuke apps and widgets that are misbehaving. 

Free too! Excellent intuitive interface.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

Android has now hit 700,000 apps in the Play store - the same total for Apple's App Store.
http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...00-applications-available-for-android-devices


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

Neat! I can wirelessly send files off my phone to my old printer, with Google Cloud Print and a free app like this one: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pauloslf.cloudprint&hl=en

Takes about 30 seconds to set up. 
Don't think I'll ever need it mind, but it is clever.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2012)

Still looking for a nice mp3 player app if anyone knows of one.


----------



## mack (Oct 31, 2012)

NVP said:


> Still looking for a nice mp3 player app if anyone knows of one.


 
Fair few choices, Power amp has got tons of features, free or paid version available, or you could wait a couple of weeks for google music to go live in the UK, I've been using it for a few months now and it's got really good now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

mack said:
			
		

> Fair few choices, Power amp has got tons of features, free or paid version available, or you could wait a couple of weeks for google music to go live in the UK, I've been using it for a few months now and it's got really good now.



Interested to see how Google Music is here. Mainly use Spotify or just radio here.


----------



## mack (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Interested to see how Google Music is here. Mainly use Spotify or just radio here.


 
"On November 13, we're bringing music on Google Play to Europe.  Those of you in the U.K, France, Germany, Italy and Spain will be able to purchase music from the Google Play store and add up to 20,000 songs—for free—from your existing collection to the cloud for streaming to your Android devices or web browser. We’re also launching our new matching feature to streamline the process of uploading your personal music to Google Play. We’ll scan your music collection and any song we match against the Google Play catalog will be automatically added to your online library without needing to upload it, saving you time. This will be available in Europe at launch on November 13 and is coming to the U.S. soon after. This will all be for free—free storage of your music, free matching, free syncing across your devices and free listening."

I use it all the time at work on the N7, on my phone and my laptop, it's been working flawlessly for months now.


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2012)

That sounds good. Do your mp3's have to be legit though? I could fall foul of it otherwise.


----------



## mack (Nov 1, 2012)

NVP said:


> That sounds good. Do your mp3's have to be legit though? I could fall foul of it otherwise.


 
No, I've uploaded tons of hooky MP3 rips.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2012)

Just updated WhatsApp. Was hoping for moar smiley/icons but was let down


----------



## devit (Nov 8, 2012)

A recent convert (well, I "converted" about 7 hours ago... so not 100% android yet)

Have enjoyed playing around with the Galaxy S3 this afternoon, sorting out widgets and all manner of things. Great! But......... email applications  the default app died on me already (but came back to life a few minutes later). Having looked above I've seen, and tried, K9 and aqua - they just don't work for me (as in aesthetically). As I'm from iphone, it really (it seems) was a superior interface given I had 4 IMAP emails all happily working together.

Apart from that, so far love android!

So... I know it's only been a few days, so a bit of a bump, but any other recommendations for email app that work similar to iphone?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

I use the Gmail client and had no issues so can't really help you there. 

Cerberus is a good app in case you lose the phone. Free trial and then a cheap buy if you like it. 

Flipboard is one I use for news and social media viewing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.humblebundle.com/



> Humble Bundle for Android 4 features a handpicked selection of the finest portable gaming ever seen for Android. Pay-what-you-want and dive into the creative physics puzzlerCrayon Physics Deluxe; the plant-based interstellar RTS Eufloria; the cell-splitting microbial puzzler Splice; the future-retro audiovisual concoction Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP; and the side-scrolling planetary adventure, Waking Mars. Customers who pay more than the average price will also get the fantastic mechanical point-and-click adventure Machinarium!


 
Pay what you want for the downloads, so upwards of $0.01 really


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Just realised there are some Civ apps. Anyone used them? None look official, though FreeViv Beta is based on Civ II.


----------



## magneze (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been trying to keep my Galaxy S up to date. Been running CyanogenMod 9 but it was pretty lacklusture and a bit shit tbh. Was considering going back to stock or CM7.2. However, I thought I'd try one of the latest CM10 builds (the Jelly Bean ones). Wow. You can really really feel the performance work that went into Jelly Bean when running it on older hardware.

The phone now has a whole new lease of life. Got Google Now and everything. Looking forward to the full release. Well worth trying if you don't already have a Nexus device and don't mind a bit of fiddling about.


----------



## Mojofilter (Nov 12, 2012)

I've just followed this - http://www.androiduknewsetc.com/2011/06/how-to-get-google-music-beta-here-in-the-uk/ to get Google Music working on my phone and tablet. 

It's bloody brilliant


----------



## magneze (Nov 12, 2012)

It launches officially this week doesn't it? Tomorrow?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

> It launches officially this week doesn't it? Tomorrow?



Ooooooh


----------



## Mojofilter (Nov 12, 2012)

magneze said:


> It launches officially this week doesn't it? Tomorrow?


 
Yeah, I found that article when I was trying to find out when it launches over here. It's not a big work around so I thought i'd give it a go!

Takes bloody ages to upload though, 12 hours in of doing it alphabetically and it's up to Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## magneze (Nov 13, 2012)

magneze said:


> I've been trying to keep my Galaxy S up to date. Been running CyanogenMod 9 but it was pretty lacklusture and a bit shit tbh. Was considering going back to stock or CM7.2. However, I thought I'd try one of the latest CM10 builds (the Jelly Bean ones). Wow. You can really really feel the performance work that went into Jelly Bean when running it on older hardware.
> 
> The phone now has a whole new lease of life. Got Google Now and everything. Looking forward to the full release. Well worth trying if you don't already have a Nexus device and don't mind a bit of fiddling about.


It's been released today.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/13/3640358/cyanogenmod-10-stable-android-rom

http://www.cyanogenmod.org


----------



## Idaho (Nov 13, 2012)

What is Google Music? Spotify type thing?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2012)

Idaho said:
			
		

> What is Google Music? Spotify type thing?



No. Like an iTunes napster thing.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 14, 2012)

Why upload all your music from your pc to the cloud, when Audiogalaxy lets you stream it straight to your phone from your pc? I don't understand...


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone tried this yet?  I have had it for a while but the new UK thing sounds good:  if the track is recognized by Google, then you don't have to upload it if they already have it on their servers.  It just puts it in your collection.  Really good idea if it works - save time uploading, Google saves having to store the same MP3 two million times.

As for why do this?  You don't need your PC to be turned on is one immediate benefit I can think of.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> Why upload all your music from your pc to the cloud, when Audiogalaxy lets you stream it straight to your phone from your pc? I don't understand...


Becasue that means you have to have your PC on all the time. Which not everyone likes to do.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok giving it a go... Only 7,000 songs to do so shouldn't take too long.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> Ok giving it a go... Only 7,000 songs to do so shouldn't take too long.


It takes forever. Took I dunno, 5 hours to do 3500 songs.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 14, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> It takes forever. Took I dunno, 5 hours to do 3500 songs.



Yeah, plus lots of missing artwork which is really annoying. :-(


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got more artwork.


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2012)

How many songs can you have hosted for free?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2012)

magneze said:


> How many songs can you have hosted for free?


20,000


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2012)

Virgin tv streaming thingy doesn't have an android app yet.


----------



## mack (Nov 14, 2012)

magneze said:


> How many songs can you have hosted for free?


 
Think it's 20,000 files max file size is 250mb


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow. That's brilliant. Loads better than Amazon.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2012)

I sometimes wonder about all this cloud stuff. We're getting 4g networks at a time when everyone seems to want to start listening to music remotely. I'm still don't get why more local storage isn't more practical.

And we can save all that new bandwidth for looking at pictures of kittens.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think my phone has been backing my contacts up to gmail. There's a contacts app on the phone but I've been using Contapps. I can't see a global setting on either app that allows me to back all my contacts up to gmail. Do I need some other app for this?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2012)

Check in accounts and make sure the phone is set to sync with your gmail.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 15, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Check in accounts and make sure the phone is set to sync with your gmail.


It is, and I've synced it repeatedly, but there's a recent contact on my phone that is still not in my gmail contacts (there are probably more, I'm just using that contact as a test case because I know it's recent).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2012)

How odd. Have you tried doing it other way?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 15, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> How odd. Have you tried doing it other way?


Yes and I can't find any other ways. That was why I posted.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2012)

I meant from Gmail to your phone


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 15, 2012)

I just checked my phone to see how many songs are on there. It comes to exactly 666! I am not making it up. I don't even need that many, I will not be using any cloud service. I don't understand why people need thousands of tunes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I just checked my phone to see how many songs are on there. It comes to exactly 666! I am not making it up. I don't even need that many, I will not be using any cloud service. I don't understand why people need thousands of tunes.



I like to have choice


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 15, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I like to have choice


Fairy Nuff.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 15, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I just checked my phone to see how many songs are on there. It comes to exactly 666! I am not making it up. I don't even need that many, I will not be using any cloud service. I don't understand why people need thousands of tunes.


 
You are the devil. You have all the best tunes, hence only needing 666 of them.

Im not the devil and have 6,200. Still uploading btw!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2012)

How many gig is that? I don't tend to measure in songd as I have a lot of mixes.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

Games I have downloaded: 

Angry Birds Star Wars - Good but I tired of this game a long time ago 
Hill Climb Racing - Okay, it looks really simply but it quite tricky to master 
The Hobbit: Kingdoms - Bit sluggish and not really liking it 
Asphalt 7: Heat - Flash graphics and quite playable but a bit full on arcade racer for commuting with 

Which am I missing?


----------



## such and such (Nov 19, 2012)

I like Audiogalaxy so far but it's irritating when the internet is playing up. Also on things that are  awesome but irritating, Zen Bound 2


----------



## contadino (Nov 19, 2012)

Shelves- for cataloging stuff like books, DVDs, comics, etc.. If you know what Delicious Library does on OSX, it does the same.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Games I have downloaded:
> 
> Angry Birds Star Wars - Good but I tired of this game a long time ago
> Hill Climb Racing - Okay, it looks really simply but it quite tricky to master
> ...


 
New Star Soccer got a mention earlier. I have a quite worrying addiction to it at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

souljacker said:
			
		

> New Star Soccer got a mention earlier. I have a quite worrying addiction to it at the moment.



I will go for it then. Never got into football games (Fmanager aside as a young lad) but sounds good.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 19, 2012)

my favorite apps do far are
Papyrus (for those with a stylus)
Mightytext (absolutely incredible free app that allows you to do all your text messaging from any pc with a web browser)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

souljacker said:
			
		

> New Star Soccer got a mention earlier. I have a quite worrying addiction to it at the moment.



Paid for. It better be good or you owe me 199 pence


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been enjoying http://www.mikrosonic.com/rd3 a 808 (or 909) plus 2 303s with multitouch knob twiddling. Can't say I've made any thing worth listening to on it, but... aciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid goodness none the less


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 20, 2012)

kropotkin said:


> my favorite apps do far are
> Papyrus (for those with a stylus)
> Mightytext (absolutely incredible free app that allows you to do all your text messaging from any pc with a web browser)


 
Papyrus is great! Exactly what I need for note taking. Thanks for that tip!


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 21, 2012)

Nzb leech

I started with the free one and I've just paid for the full version. Only the second app I've ever spent money on.


----------



## freshnero (Nov 21, 2012)

Lost my s2, then went out a brought a 2th hand one but the new one  is a bit laggy
And crashes quite alot. Having researched online it might be the rom

I'm running 4.0.3 ICS. My OLD galaxy S2 crashed only when i took the piss  
Anyone running this rom successfully

My old rom was so stable, So ICS galaxy rom Stable needed


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

There is (was?) a sale in the Play store 



> *Games*
> Majesty:The Fantasy Kingdom Sim - Google Play | Amazon AppStore £0.69
> Scrubs - Google Play | Amazon AppStore £0.60
> Spirit HD - £1.19
> ...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Games I have downloaded:
> 
> Angry Birds Star Wars - Good but I tired of this game a long time ago
> Hill Climb Racing - Okay, it looks really simply but it quite tricky to master
> ...


 
Plague Inc is pretty good, wasted a couple of days destroying the world through amusingly named viruses


----------



## mack (Nov 28, 2012)

Going to give this app a go.. Smart WiFi toggler..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sebouh00.smartwifitoggler


----------



## rhod (Nov 28, 2012)

AppLock - great for setting a PIN/pattern to prevent access to individual apps, systems settings etc.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.domobile.applock


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone else find that if you allow the battery to go flat while the default music player is loaded, but not necessarily playing, that when you first use it afterwards, it goes bananas and starts playing random tracks in shuffle mode ?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 28, 2012)

I downloaded Adblocker yesterday. It did what it is supposed to do and got rid of the adverts you get with free apps.

Then I tried to use a music app called Music Paradise. When I fired it up it hung. I then uninstalled Adblocker and Music Paradise worked again. After this just to confirm that it was Adblocker that was guilty I downloaded Adblocker again. This time Music Paradise worked. I left Adblocker on.

Later I tried to use Catchup TV. I kept getting an error message saying that I needed to register. I tried to do that using the "attempt to register" button provided but nothing happened. I would happily register; I am registered for my PC and had there been a box to fill in on the mobile app would have done so. At that point I went out for the evening but when in the pub I was using my phone on the Cloud network provided, I had another look at TV Catchup and it gave me a message saying that the Cloud network was accepted and started to work properly.

When I got home to my own Wi-Fi I checked Catchup TV and once again the error message came back with the unresponsive register button. I took off adblocker and the TV app worked fine.

That left me baffled. Why would adblocker affect TV Catchup on my BT internet but not on The Cloud wi-fi?


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2012)

What's the best note taker which does not use a stylus?

Railtracker - very useful for checking when thenext few trains are, but no use for journeys the next day or further into the future. Any recommendations for that?

Since getting one of these I've almost stopped using a laptop at home completely, love it.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2012)

ringo said:


> Railtracker - very useful for checking when thenext few trains are, but no use for journeys the next day or further into the future. Any recommendations for that?


I use Rail Planner. Always worked brilliantly for me.


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Does anyone else find that if you allow the battery to go flat while the default music player is loaded, but not necessarily playing, that when you first use it afterwards, it goes bananas and starts playing random tracks in shuffle mode ?


Is it a (non-rooted) HTC?  Mine's not been a problem since the ICS update - but before that, "Music" misbehaved like a 5 year old on seven cans of Red Bull.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 30, 2012)

My latest app is a browser - Dolphin Browser Mini. What I like is the quick dial page which I have loaded with all the regular addresses I use. It is quick and light. I have not tried the bigger version but see no need to. It also has a Gestures feature which lets  you draw' up arrows', 'down arrows' and other ideas for quick navigation.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2012)

Corax said:


> Is it a (non-rooted) HTC? Mine's not been a problem since the ICS update - but before that, "Music" misbehaved like a 5 year old on seven cans of Red Bull.


Still bog-standard Orange PAYG Monte Carlo (ZTE Skate)- since I haven't found myself wanting mobile internet yet.

If I ever get around to rooting it, I've been wondering if I'll lose anything - like "Dolby Mobile" - which I rather like.


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2012)

I really ought to find out about rooting.  I'm basically a wuss, and the fact that it would invalidate my warranty has prevented me from doing it so far.  If I bricked it, I can't afford to replace it...  I'd be very  as well as a bit 

On the other hand, my phone (HTC Sensation Xsomething) has got increasingly slower and slower, no matter how much I clean it out or add SD capacity and move shit there.  I suspect there's a large amount of twattery going on with HTC's default apps, which I'm unable to uninstall.


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> My latest app is a browser - Dolphin Browser Mini. What I like is the quick dial page which I have loaded with all the regular addresses I use. It is quick and light. I have not tried the bigger version but see no need to. It also has a Gestures feature which lets you draw' up arrows', 'down arrows' and other ideas for quick navigation.


 
I can't get away with Dolphin. Much prefer Opera for tablets / phones.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 30, 2012)

Corax said:


> I really ought to find out about rooting. I'm basically a wuss, and the fact that it would invalidate my warranty has prevented me from doing it so far. If I bricked it, I can't afford to replace it... I'd be very  as well as a bit
> 
> On the other hand, my phone (HTC Sensation Xsomething) has got increasingly slower and slower, no matter how much I clean it out or add SD capacity and move shit there. I suspect there's a large amount of twattery going on with HTC's default apps, which I'm unable to uninstall.


 
I found it surprisingly easy.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 30, 2012)

firky said:


> I can't get away with Dolphin. Much prefer Opera for tablets / phones.


I used Opera on my last phone for a while then changed to Chrome. On my current phone I have Chrome and Dolphin Mini along with the default browser. When I have used Dolphin for a while I will delete Chrome to save having to choose the browser option each time I try to get on the net.

What don't you like about Dolphin that you "can't get away with"?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 30, 2012)

Does rooting void the warranty? I thought flashing a different rom does but not root.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 4, 2012)

Aargh! Beautiful Weather have updated their app and I hate the update! Is there a way to uninstall just the update?

Also, there's a big firmware update which I can't install because it keeps telling me there's not enough room on the micro SD card. Is this the same thing as the SD card and if so what do I do?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes. Delete some stuff of buy a bigger one. 32gb cards are less then £15 now.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 5, 2012)

Ah. Seemingly there actually wasn't an SD card in there, and I've just been using the internal one . Have now installed an old 4gb one for which I no doubt paid 5 million squid.

Meanwhile, Google Play and the developers' website have been inundated with enraged users of Beautiful Widgets demanding the old version back, so it's not just me. Hopefully they will Do Something.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 6, 2012)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Have now installed an old 4gb one for which I no doubt paid 5 million squid.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2012)

Trying out the new SwiftKey. It manages to out-Swype Swype!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Trying out the new SwiftKey. It manages to out-Swype Swype!


 
Where did you find that? Says mine is up to date.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 6, 2012)

Out swype?


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Where did you find that? Says mine is up to date.


They've got a public beta out. 

SwiftKey Flow Beta APK (smartphone) http://bit.ly/skflowbeta
SwiftKey Flow Beta APK (tablet) http://bit.ly/skflowbetatab


----------



## fogbat (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm typing using the new SwiftKey Flow. Very chuffed with it so far. Better pattern recognition than Skype, and more easily accessed punctuation. Not had to correct a single word so far.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh, and the sweeping trail is far prettier than Skype.

E2a damnit - that was meant to say Swype.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll give it a go. I love Swype as I can't be bothered to lift my finger.


----------



## such and such (Dec 6, 2012)

I am still slightly fearful of Swype.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 6, 2012)

such and such said:


> I am still slightly fearful of Swype.


Why?


----------



## such and such (Dec 6, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Why?


 
I dislike change


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

Finally the Co-op Bank do an app

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tb25pdGlzZS5jb29wIl0.









> Check your balance wherever, whenever.
> The Co-operative Mobile Banking App for Android allows instant access to your account, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. You'll be able to check the balances on your current account and linked savings account as well as view your recent transactions.
> FEATURES
> - Check your account balances
> ...


----------



## hiccup (Dec 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Finally the Co-op Bank do an app
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tb25pdGlzZS5jb29wIl0.


About flipping time.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Finally the Co-op Bank do an app
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tb25pdGlzZS5jb29wIl0.


 
Argh. The Smile one isn't compatible with my Nexus. ffs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2012)

Right the Co-Op has done one. Hurry up Nationwide!


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Argh. The Smile one isn't compatible with my Nexus. ffs.



This doesn't work with the N7 either 

I sent them an email asking them to extend this app to tablets.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 6, 2012)

And the stupid virgin tv anywhere or whatever isn't on android yet.


----------



## ringo (Dec 7, 2012)

firky said:


> This doesn't work with the N7 either


 
Arse, they are a bit shit.


----------



## Firky (Dec 7, 2012)

@ringo @hiccup

Just got this email regarding the Co-op Bank's app:



> Hello
> 
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> ...


 
Will try it out shortly.


----------



## ringo (Dec 7, 2012)

firky said:


> @ringo @hiccup
> 
> Just got this email regarding the Co-op Bank's app:
> 
> ...


 
Ta. Google Play suggests not:

Asus Nexus 7
This item is not compatible with your device.


----------



## Firky (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeh, I just went and tried it myself. I will email him back:


----------



## hiccup (Dec 7, 2012)

co-op 

Smile - An internet bank my arse.


----------



## Firky (Dec 7, 2012)

I am going to get them to sort it our they're dead to me 



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


 
But the Google Play website says:
UPDATED:
November 27, 2012


Maybe @elbows knows how long it takes for Google to add something to their store once it has been uploaded?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 7, 2012)

fogbat said:
			
		

> I'm typing using the new SwiftKey Flow. Very chuffed with it so far. Better pattern recognition than Skype, and more easily accessed punctuation. Not had to correct a single word so far.



I saw what happened / what you did there.


----------



## Firky (Dec 7, 2012)

*This app is compatible with your Asus Nexus 7.*
​


----------



## Firky (Dec 7, 2012)

It's quite basic


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 7, 2012)

fogbat said:


> I'm typing using the new SwiftKey Flow. Very chuffed with it so far. Better pattern recognition than Skype, and more easily accessed punctuation. Not had to correct a single word so far.


It is nice, but I can only get three words without lifting my finger before it cancels them all out, and that can be very frustrating. Still, it's only a beta and is already my standard keyboard. If the full release irons out these little kinks I'll be very happy.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 8, 2012)

Global Stoner said:
			
		

> Right the Co-Op has done one. Hurry up Nationwide!



Just released. Search "nationwide" in Play


----------



## fogbat (Dec 8, 2012)

cliche guevara said:


> It is nice, but I can only get three words without lifting my finger before it cancels them all out, and that can be very frustrating. Still, it's only a beta and is already my standard keyboard. If the full release irons out these little kinks I'll be very happy.


I still remove my finger from the screen between each word. Having used it some more, I'd probably go back to Swype if it still worked on my phone post-jellybean.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No. Like an iTunes napster thing.


 
This has now launched in the US. Seeing as its free (unlike iTunes Match) I'm thinking of jumping in.. have you downloaded or used it yet?

The only downside compared with Apple is it seems to only replace your MP3s with the equivalent bitrate - whereas Apple upgrade your files to the highest available. Not that I have many (if any) 128kbps or worse files these days


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 18, 2012)

New natively coded Facebook app is way faster!


----------



## mack (Dec 19, 2012)

Waiting on an Xmas delivery?

Try Package Buddy!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.psyrus.packagebuddy


----------



## Firky (Dec 21, 2012)

mack said:


> Waiting on an Xmas delivery?
> 
> Try Package Buddy!
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.psyrus.packagebuddy


 
I think an app like that would just make me hate City Link even more. 

Will grab it though.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 24, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Are there any apps which do realtime updating of twitter without having to refresh manually?


Falcon pro does - but only on wifi.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Falcon pro does - but only on wifi.


 
Thanks I looked at the demo video...but I'm still unclear.

Can I just sit there and watch the feed update automatically, without having to interact with the screen or prompt it to refresh (like Tweetdeck)?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep. It'll do it. You lazy get.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Yep. It'll do it. You lazy get.


 
Thanks


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2012)

App to alert you of discounted apps 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.tsapps.appsales


----------



## newbie (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm about to have a replacement phone (thanx orange  ). I have an app called pubtrans installed which has gone from the store, replaced with something czech. Is there any way to move the app to the new phone?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 27, 2012)

You need to find the .apk of the app on the old phones storage, move it to the new ones sd card or internal storage, enable non-market/unknown sources installation on the new phone (settings-->secrity) then install it via your new phones file manager i.e just click on it and it'll ask you what you want it to do . I think.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2012)

newbie said:
			
		

> I'm about to have a replacement phone (thanx orange  ). I have an app called pubtrans installed which has gone from the store, replaced with something czech. Is there any way to move the app to the new phone?



Are you moving from Android to Android? If so your apps should be held in the play store.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 27, 2012)

The app has been removed/replaced in the market though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2012)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> The app has been removed/replaced in the market though.



Could be right.


----------



## newbie (Dec 27, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You need to find the .apk of the app on the old phones storage, move it to the new ones sd card or internal storage, enable non-market/unknown sources installation on the new phone (settings-->secrity) then install it via your new phones file manager i.e just click on it and it'll ask you what you want it to do . I think.


brilliant, I'll do all that, many thanks.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2012)

Grand Theft Auto 3 is only 69p 
Not sure if it is any good, lots of good and bad reviews.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Grand Theft Auto 3 is only 69p
> Not sure if it is any good, lots of good and bad reviews.


 
That's sounds horrific on a touch screen.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:
			
		

> That's sounds horrific on a touch screen.



It is fiddly but not that bad. Worth the 69p for a decent game for sure. Just going to take a bit of getting used to. I am on Nexus 7 so have a bit more screen to fit controls on.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 28, 2012)

What does everyone use for public transport route planning / status updates? The one I'm using seems to have stopped being updated.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 28, 2012)

My list of public transport apparently is as follows:

BusCountDown
Trainline Tickets
London Transport Map
Bus Scout
Tube Status
National Rail
UK Tides

Sample the above and see what you think.


----------



## mao (Dec 28, 2012)

Angry Words


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 28, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> My list of public transport apparently is as follows:
> 
> BusCountDown
> Trainline Tickets
> ...


 
I've used some of those, do any provide an interface for TfL Journeyplanner?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't think so


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2012)

The new Tapatalk specifically designed for Nexus 7 has been released on Google Play. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHDBeta




> Introducing Tapatalk HD for Android tablets - built specifically for the latest Android 4 Ice-cream Sandwich and Jelly Bean systems - you're getting a full tablet experience on forums with split views and other interface enhancement that works great on tablets with 7" or bigger screen.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2012)

firky said:
			
		

> The new Tapatalk specifically designed for Nexus 7 has been released on Google Play.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHDBeta



Free? 
Better than ForumRunner?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2012)

@firky


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2012)

I am liking this but all the shit ^ is at the top ^
Looks better but a pain in the cunt hairs to use 

Lots better for viewing pics but gifs are not working. I think because I am used to the Gmail format it is easy to use. Still keeping ForumRunner for now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 28, 2012)

Why not just use the web?

Even on my 4" screen, it's fine.


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why not just use the web?
> 
> Even on my 4" screen, it's fine.


 
Taptatalk and apps like it use less data and battery


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @firky


 
I didn't like forumrunner.

The @badgers thing doesn't seem to be working, sorry


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe I should give it another go then...although it seems strange viewing urban like that.

Never use my data allowance, but more battery is always nice.


----------



## Corax (Jan 12, 2013)

firky said:


> Taptatalk and apps like it use less data and battery


They're a dozen times quicker than a browser in mine as well.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2013)

firky said:
			
		

> The new Tapatalk specifically designed for Nexus 7 has been released on Google Play.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHDBeta



Every time I tried to open a PM it was crashing but an update has fixed that now.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 13, 2013)

Utorrent works really well but only over WiFi. Anyone know how to get it to use 3g?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 13, 2013)

. fractionMan said:


> Utorrent works really well but only over WiFi. Anyone know how to get it to use 3g?


Wouldn't that give you a massive phone bill?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 13, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Utorrent works really well but only over WiFi. Anyone know how to get it to use 3g?


 
What contract are you on? Unlimited tends not to mean unlimited if you are uploading loads.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2013)

More to the point I hope I'm not on the same cell tower as you.


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Falcon pro does - but only on wifi.


 
I bought this at the weekend following the post on here, it's brilliant. By far the best twitter app out of all the ones I have tried (loads).


----------



## MBV (Jan 19, 2013)

What are people using for SMS? Go SMS is annoying me with spam texts.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2013)

dfm said:


> What are people using for SMS? Go SMS is annoying me with spam texts.


 
Mighty Text - Love being able to type texts on my PC without even picking up my phone. 

Edit: Sorry that's not what your after, but its good anyway.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 19, 2013)

dfm said:


> What are people using for SMS? Go SMS is annoying me with spam texts.


 
I've used Handcent, it's good. However I can't seem to switch off notifications for the sms app that comes with the S3, so I now get 2 notifications for every text 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...Ux-slEXPFMguEVLSUJAcPoQ&bvm=bv.41248874,d.d2k


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 19, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> I've used Handcent, it's good. However I can't seem to switch off notifications for the sms app that comes with the S3, so I now get 2 notifications for every text
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CEYQFjAC&url=https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.handcent.nextsms&hl=en&ei=GqT6UInKMoO30QWLyoCQDQ&usg=AFQjCNEjulTUx-slEXPFMguEVLSUJAcPoQ&bvm=bv.41248874,d.d2k


If you go to the sms app that came with the s3 and hit the menu key you should have settings at the bottom of the menu. Scroll down through settings and there should be the bit about notifications, it's quite far down, should be a tick box to untick. 

Stock SMS app>menu>settings>notifications


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2013)

I use Go SMS. Mighty text is fab too.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 19, 2013)

editor said:


> I use Go SMS.


 
Are you getting a couple of spam texts a day from them? It's starting to piss me off.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 19, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> If you go to the sms app that came with the s3 and hit the menu key you should have settings at the bottom of the menu. Scroll down through settings and there should be the bit about notifications, it's quite far down, should be a tick box to untick.
> 
> Stock SMS app>menu>settings>notifications


yes, durr me. I now vaguely remember having to do the same on the HTC Desire


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2013)

Oooh, now this is a lovely looking custom screen:







*WHAT YOU’LL NEED*


Apex Launcher (FREE)
Ultimate Custom Widget (UCCW) (FREE)
Eye in Sky Weather (FREE)
Desktop VisualizeR (FREE)
SiMi Folder Widget (FREE)
More: http://www.androidguys.com/2013/01/22/get-this-look-for-your-android-homescreen-ideo-white/


----------



## MBV (Jan 22, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Are you getting a couple of spam texts a day from them? It's starting to piss me off.


 
I was so I switched to Chomps SMS


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2013)

Facebook is annoying me with wanting to add friends from my contacts every single time I go to the app.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2013)

What's everyones:

Top calendar app
Top note app
Top mail app
Top music playing app
for Android?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

I swap around because I get bored but currently;

1. aCalendar+ (or latest stock Android), then Jorte
2. SomNote/catch
3. GMail does everything
4. n7player or PowerAmp


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 23, 2013)

Stock Android Calendar
Epistle - also Jota
Gmail
DoubleTwist


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2013)

No Agendus for Android?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2013)

Does Gmail allow other email accounts?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No Agendus for Android?


Sadly not, but aCalendar+ is pretty damn good.



Kid_Eternity said:


> Does Gmail allow other email accounts?


I just funnel all my email via my GMail account, but K-9 Mail is always really well reviewed, as is Aqua mail. There's also a built in email client with Android OS but I've never used it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2013)

Ah so no use if you're using work exchange email then?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

You can add exchange accounts with the stock email app.

People also seem to really like Touchdown though:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nitrodesk.droid20.nitroid


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2013)

I see. Yeah real shame about Agendus, would have thought Android would have been the perfect platform for it to do really well on.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

They did do a version for iOS but it doesn't look so good and is poorly rated
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/agendus-calendars-sync-tasks/id317983204?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo=4


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah I remember, I just figured that Android doesn't have any restrictions and they could have really pwned the calendar/task/note space by offering a solid all in one solution...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2013)

Jesus Christ, when was the last time Iambic updated their website?? It looks exactly the same as it did when I used to visit it four years ago as a Palm Centro user!

http://www.iambic.com/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 24, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's everyones:
> 
> Top calendar app
> Top note app
> ...


 

Touch Calander 
GNotes
Aquamail
Poweramp


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 24, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's everyones:
> 
> Top calendar app
> Top note app
> ...


 
Not sure about top, but this is what I use

Stock android
Evernote
Gmail
Stock HTC


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

This free anonymous phone number app looks like it might come in handy: 


> Hushed is perfect for dating, job searches, short-term projects, craigslist, Twitter, Tumblr, and other social media, and for whenever else you want to be in touch and want to keep it on a private line, or don’t want to give out your real number.
> 
> Hushed can work on any device with a a data connection, turn your tablet into a phone using Hushed! Please note a Hushed number may not work with some SMS shortcode services. No MMS and not intented for 911 emergency calls.





> Hushed – Disposable, Anonymous, Private Phone Numbers for your phone or tablet device.. Anonymous SMS.
> Give your phone or tablet an unlimited amount of portable phone numbers so that you can send text messages or make voice calls from around the world. Hushed is the ultimate long distance phone app for disposable phone numbers. Now you can easily get as many low cost local or international phone numbers that you can dispose of at any time. Attach the numbers to any android device and make calls from our app and hide your real phone number with a “Hushed” disposable phone number.
> Hushed is private, safe and secure, all your phone conversations can be protected so nobody can access your information if they find your phone. Get as many Hushed numbers as you would like and destroy them when your done. Use a Hushed number for a week, or for months at a time. Every Hushed number comes with Voicemail, and SMS. Even your voice mail is professional and is a standard voice so you don’t have to have your voice recording. Send SMS texts, just like any other phone.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hushed.release


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 24, 2013)

That looks pretty useful for avoiding spam.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Not sure about top, but this is what I use
> 
> Stock android
> Evernote
> ...


 
Cheer. Very helpful.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 29, 2013)

Done a search but haven't found anything - basically any recommendations for security / pin type apps. I'd like something that you can set a time period for when the PIN entry screen kicks in, to use rather than the function on my Samsung Galaxy 2. Happy to pay I guess.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2013)

It's probably be mentioned before but Popcorn is a terrific free app that lets you watch YouTube movies in a resizeable window while you're working on something else (like making this post).







https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.twondcc.popcornPlayer&feature=more_from_developer


----------



## crustychick (Feb 4, 2013)

Now that I have my shiny new Nexus 4 I'm looking to customize... 

what launchers do people use? (I have only just discovered what these are - and still figuring it out tbh)

also, what are your favourite weather apps? one with a nice widget preferably


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2013)

I use Apex Launcher Pro with Glass All In One widgets (that's the panel above - you can configure it so that each panel takes you to a specified app which means it also acts as handy shortcuts). Icons are by Tersus.


----------



## mack (Feb 4, 2013)

Checkout this thread for inspiration and how-to's

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1990251&page=275


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 5, 2013)

crustychick said:


> Now that I have my shiny new Nexus 4 I'm looking to customize...
> 
> what launchers do people use? (I have only just discovered what these are - and still figuring it out tbh)
> 
> also, what are your favourite weather apps? one with a nice widget preferably


 
If it's looks you are after 1Weather is nice. Forecasts seem to be ok too if that floats your boat 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.handmark.expressweather

This looks like it's the Daddy though, although no radard for uk.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Elecont.WeatherClock&feature=related_apps#?t=W10.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

The best weather widget I have ever used - and I've used a lot - is the fantastic Aix. It is very very accurate and gives an hour by hour read out,






http://www.wirefresh.com/aix-weather-widget-our-new-favourite-android-widget/

Best and most accurate UK weather app has to be UK Weather Forecast


----------



## crustychick (Feb 5, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> If it's looks you are after 1Weather is nice. Forecasts seem to be ok too if that floats your boat
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.handmark.expressweather
> 
> ...


Thanks - that first one looks just the ticket! the 2nd one scares me just a little


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2013)

If we're doing weather app, I quite like the one from the Met Office...quite nice to get the info straight from the people who provide it. 






https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwxLDMsInVrLmdvdi5tZXRvZmZpY2UuYW5kcm9pZCJd


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> If we're doing weather app, I quite like the one from the Met Office...quite nice to get the info straight from the people who provide it.


UK Weather uses Met Office data too but presents it in a far nicer interface.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not in the UK unfortunately, they do look nice!


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

crustychick said:


> I'm not in the UK unfortunately, they do look nice!


Aix will still do the business outside of the UK and if you want over the top purdy graphics BeWeather is fun.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2013)

editor said:


> UK Weather uses Met Office data too but presents it in a far nicer interface.


 
Well I've downloaded to have a play. It's certainly prettier, although I'm not sure the information is presented as clearly as with the Met Office app, although that's probably to do with familiarity on my part.

Quick question though - Is it possible to save a list of favourite locations? In the Met Office one I just sweep through, useful for me as I like to know what's going on in the Dales, Snowdonia and the Peak.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Well I've downloaded to have a play. It's certainly prettier, although I'm not sure the information is presented as clearly as with the Met Office app, although that's probably to do with familiarity on my part.
> 
> Quick question though - Is it possible to save a list of favourite locations? In the Met Office one I just sweep through, useful for me as I like to know what's going on in the Dales, Snowdonia and the Peak.


Yes. Search for a location and tick the star. It'll then appear in the search drop down.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2013)

Seems I need to play with a bit more...shame you can't get a decent widget though unless you pay for it. Still I'm about to embark on a road trip where weather will be very important, so I'll have plenty of chance to play with it.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone else playing with NFC tags?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2013)

My phone isn't that posh.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 5, 2013)

They're completely unnecessary.


----------



## MBV (Feb 5, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> If we're doing weather app, I quite like the one from the Met Office...quite nice to get the info straight from the people who provide it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How do I remove the default location the app has chosen? Cheers


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 7, 2013)

N7 player is in my view the best music player. Lovely to use and the sound quality is the best i've heard. So much so ive dumped Poweramp.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Anything better than Qloud for streaming from PC to phone ?
Seems to be pretty solid and will play FLAC files - though I can't at present judge the sound quality.
Presumably when I finally get a NAS it will have its own local app  ?

One annoyance I have is that video apps - like Youtube (and Qloud I think), insist that you have the screen on when you really only want the audio.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> N7 player is in my view the best music player. Lovely to use and the sound quality is the best i've heard. So much so ive dumped Poweramp.


I like N7 but some things annoyed me so much that I abandoned it and went back to Poweramp. I hated the fact that if you want to shuffle all songs it always starts with the first ruddy song in your list. And getting lyrics to display seems a bizarrely random task.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I like N7 but some things annoyed me so much that I abandoned it and went back to Poweramp. I hated the fact that if you want to shuffle all songs it always starts with the first ruddy song in your list. And getting lyrics to display seems a bizarrely random task.


 
Not tried those so cant comment....Poweramp's interface gradually wore me down and listening to sound quality N7 clearly had the edge imo.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 7, 2013)

Not a killer app.....but I like it........pretty backgrounds

http://imgbox.com/g/IHPHX8dWfP

Free googleplay link
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.ditalix.free


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 7, 2013)

I have just installed Umano. It is a free app that reads news out loud. As you would expect, the news is American and World news. it is mostly about science and technology - there is no political news. It is more like a magazine, but that's fine. There are different readers one of whom reads rather quickly and robotically - no it _is_ a real person, but he appear not to understand some of what he is reading which is often a very long text. You can read yourself if you want but that defeats the object. I think it could become addictive


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2013)

WhatsApp is being odd. Said my subscription is expiring and I have 14 days to renew. Stopped all my messages sending and receiving until I clicked 'yes' I understand this change


----------



## MBV (Feb 9, 2013)

Only free for the first year.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2013)

WhatsApp is free to download and try for the first year. After which, you have the option of subscribing to an additional year of service for $0.99 USD


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 9, 2013)

They keep extending my year.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2013)

Investment of 63p felt worth it. 

£0.00172 per day seems fair


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone know how I can get a picture on my computer into my Camera360 app? I really want to apply one of the nice effects on there, but I can't seem to work out what folder to put it in so that the app can see it.


----------



## mack (Feb 21, 2013)

Easiest way would be to email the pic to yourself, then save the attachment to your sd card.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 21, 2013)

mack said:


> Easiest way would be to email the pic to yourself, then save the attachment to your sd card.


Hm, I don't think it's seeing my galleries properly.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 21, 2013)

echolink is a cool app. You can talk to others from your phone straight to a transmitter/repeater in loads of countries. Even retransmit via the internet on shortwave, but mostly on VHF/UHF. Spoken to contacts in China/Africa/Asia with no problem using the app. In China don't think they can control the two way conversation.

http://www.echolink.org/


----------



## mack (Feb 21, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Hm, I don't think it's seeing my galleries properly.


 

Do you have a file explorer? i.e this one

Once you've got the email save the file to your downloads folder - then use a file explorer to locate the file and open with the gallery app.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 21, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Hm, I don't think it's seeing my galleries properly.


 
The best thing I've used for this is a great app call AirDroid. It lets you use your phone via your computer's browser.  It's free, and dead easy to use.

Some things you can do:

File management (this is why I think it'll be handy for you...find you Camera360 folder and put the image there)
Upload files from your computer
Install apps
Send text messages
Download files _to_ your computer

It's great and I use it all the time.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh well, phone is in phone hospital now, hopefully having Ice Cream Sandwich surgically removed.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2013)

Might appeal to some here
Flightradar24 Pro is only 69p this weekend
I like it (don't need it) and there a website http://www.flightradar24.com/ you can look at for free.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 23, 2013)

Just installed Jelly bean on my Desire HD as CM was throwing me a few weird errors. Very clean install and kept all my old apps and settings, which I wasn't expecting!

Instructions here.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2013)

Global Stoner said:
			
		

> Just installed Jelly bean on my Desire HD as CM was throwing me a few weird errors. Very clean install and kept all my old apps and settings, which I wasn't expecting!
> 
> Instructions here.



Interesting. Have you had to root the phone?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 23, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Interesting. Have you had to root the phone?


 
Yeah, but I'd already had to do that to install cyangenmod, so this change took literally 5 mins!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Yeah, but I'd already had to do that to install cyangenmod, so this change took literally 5 mins!


 
So I need to root my DHD first? I know we discussed this a while back in the thread but I never got round to it. Am a little nervy about rooting phone and losing stuff on there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 23, 2013)

What stuff are you worried about losing? I work from the principal that I might lose everything, so have it backed up.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> What stuff are you worried about losing? I work from the principal that I might lose everything, so have it backed up.


 
Texts, photos, apps, layout, settings. I have never really backed this phone up properly  apart from the photos. I guess I worry a bit much about it. Phone is out of warrant and contract and can't afford to replace if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2013)

Have downloaded the Root Checker App (free) and am going to have a go I think....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2013)

Will have a go tomorrow

1. Sort out how to do a proper back up
2. Root phone (here?)
3. Run the Root Checker App
4. Then upgrade to Jelly Bean with Jellytime ROM


What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 23, 2013)

I can't remember how I rooted mine.  

With all my contacts & apps backed up online and photos and media on the sd card, I'm not fussed if I lose the rest, I don't need 3 month old texts for example.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I can't remember how I rooted mine.
> 
> With all my contacts & apps backed up online and photos and media on the sd card, I'm not fussed if I lose the rest, I don't need 3 month old texts for example.


 

There is plenty of 'how to root' guides and videos online. 
Before I do I will back up (plus copy paste all files to PC in case) everything I can. 

The DHD software is just really sluggish now so need to do it


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2013)

Badgers said:


> There is plenty of 'how to root' guides and videos online.
> Before I do I will back up (plus copy paste all files to PC in case) everything I can.
> 
> The DHD software is just really sluggish now so need to do it


 
There's a couple of good, simple backup apps which I like for backing up your texts and your call logs.

SMS Backup and Restore
Call Logs Backup and Restore

Both free.


----------



## Mr Smin (Feb 23, 2013)

I've given my card details to google wallet!
I decided to get the paid versions of Moonreader and DroidEdit. I confess that the latest android update which made AdBlockPlus impractical has been the decider in this, but I appreciate the extra features in both paid versions too.

DroidEdit is a text editor with auto highlighting for code in several languages, it has lots in common with NotePad++ on windows and Gedit on Linux.

(I promise not to use Google wallet with the NFC feature of the Nexus 10 to pay for shopping. I do realise I would look bloody stupid swiping a 10 inch tablet over a card reader)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> There's a couple of good, simple backup apps which I like for backing up your texts and your call logs.
> 
> SMS Backup and Restore
> Call Logs Backup and Restore
> ...


 
Cheers Fez909 I am downloading HTC Sync Manager (should have done ages ago) 

Have the SMS back up app but not the call logs so will download that now.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Cheers Fez909 I am downloading HTC Sync Manager (should have done ages ago)


 
Keep getting the attached error message and it will not download


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2013)

(sorry to monopolise this thread) 

Just registered on http://androidforums.com 

Is that a decent one?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 25, 2013)

Report after using it for a few days now...if you're after a raw speed, your probably better sticking with Cyanogen, there has been a few times that I'm running a newer OS on slightly older hardware. 

Also whichever you get, remember you need to download google apps separately.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> (sorry to monopolise this thread)
> 
> Just registered on http://androidforums.com
> 
> Is that a decent one?


 
xda developers probably has the most knowledgeable folks on it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 25, 2013)

Badgers I had a play with SMS Backup earlier and it does what it says and no need for cables, they get backed up to your GMail account.

I've also gone back to CM7, I don't think the HD has got the hardware to do a snappy Jellybean experience, probably why HTC dumped it.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 27, 2013)

Write and run Java on your phone. Amazing app and rightly given a great rating.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aide.ui&feature=search_result#?t=W10.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 27, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Write and run Java on your phone. Amazing app and rightly given a great rating.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aide.ui&feature=search_result#?t=W10.


 
I don't want to give my phone AIDES


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 27, 2013)

I would love to be able to write my own apps, purely as a learning exercise but doing it on a mobile phone would be pretty tricky. It is hard enough writing posts for a forum on mine. The text prediction feature could play havoc with code.

EDITED: I see on further investigation that it comes with its own dedicated keyboard correction system for the program code. Perhaps it will be workable after all.


----------



## mack (Mar 5, 2013)

Gift Cards now available in the UK! 

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...s-like-tesco-in-accordance-with-the-prophecy/


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2013)

Nothing that really grabs me but a few Play 1st birthday deals for people 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/promotion_2013_play_birthday


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2013)

Google Play anniversary deals:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/promotion_2013_play_birthday


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2013)

Fuck you, Badgers and the horse you rode in on 

This is handy if you forget your bins as often as I do

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.zamyatin.whatbin&feature=order_history


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 12, 2013)

UCCW - excellent to create your own widgets and buttons, even if the GUI is a bit ropey. Recommend FontSquirrel to download lots of good, free and commercial use fonts.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDQQFjAA&url=https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.vineetsirohi.customwidget&hl=en&ei=LSw_UY7_Dqqu7AaS5oCQCw&usg=AFQjCNE5YRqmiSsnNBxB2-lkwY4LjvgfNA&sig2=4bdY50VdkCkF7vOXU09SzA&bvm=bv.43287494,d.ZGU


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 23, 2013)

Video Live Wallpaper -  set a video as your wallpaper.  but probably not great on the battery. 

Also have just noticed Relax and Sleep now has cat purr noise.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2013)

Downloaded the HMRC Calculator app. Not much fun but useful to have. 

Also BirdTrack which is a good resource - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bto.org.monitoring.birdtrack


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 29, 2013)

SMS backup is incredible.  Really useful for those of us who switch roms frequently. 
On that note,  if your device has a carbon rom available for it you should definitely give it a go.  I'm running it on my galaxy note and it is hand down the best rom I've ever used.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2013)

kropotkin said:


> SMS backup is incredible. Really useful for those of us who switch roms frequently.
> On that note, if your device has a carbon rom available for it you should definitely give it a go. I'm running it on my galaxy note and it is hand down the best rom I've ever used.


 
What makes it better then cyanogenmod?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 29, 2013)

More of a warning than a recommendation:
Kaspersky are doing tablet & phone security - free trial but some features stay free.

Anyway - got it for my nexus 7 and then most url redirection borked. Like clicking links in email or fb. So I tried Firefox instead (no change) and eventually uninstalled Kaspersky and now tis fine.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 30, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> What makes it better then cyanogenmod?


It is based originally on cm,  but in my experience is smoother and has brilliant built in customisation that obviates the need for loads of stuff that people download to mod their phones.  Try it and be wowed.  Make sure you nandroid backup first!


----------



## Mapped (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm probably very late to the party on this as I've only just set one up, but xbmc remote on the wife's Nexus is 

However for some reason I can't get it to work on my S2


----------



## Firky (Mar 30, 2013)

If like me you have to keep an eye on your blood pressure, then this is a dead handy little app. Very simple and straight forward to use. You can also export the data in .CSV format so it can be viewed in any platform such as MS Access.

It is free too 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.boxeelab.healthlete.bpwatch&hl=en


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 31, 2013)

Mapped said:


> I'm probably very late to the party on this as I've only just set one up, but xbmc remote on the wife's Nexus is
> 
> However for some reason I can't get it to work on my S2


Best remote for xbmc is yatse,  hands down


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm still getting my head round my phone, and 79 pages is a lot to look through 

Can someone recommend a reminder/note function - something which will physically remind me with a pop-up/sound. For things like 'take meds', 'call XYZ'... etc

Tried any.do but it did my head in - if I snoozed on one day it would reset all the subsequent reminders.
aCalendar+ synced with my google calendar, which I don't want.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 2, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm still getting my head round my phone, and 79 pages is a lot to look through
> 
> Can someone recommend a reminder/note function - something which will physically remind me with a pop-up/sound. For things like 'take meds', 'call XYZ'... etc
> 
> ...


Why don't you want it to sync with your google calendar? I love my google calendar and it enables us to have a shared band calendar too. I just put reminders in my calendar and tell them to notify me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2013)

Because it's a different function to me. I use google calendar for appointments, events etc - and do share it too which is useful - whereas these are reminders, and I have so many it would really clog it up. Fussy I know, but I see them as slightly different, almost like a to do list with an alarm function iyswim?


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Because it's a different function to me. I use google calendar for appointments, events etc - and do share it too which is useful - whereas these are reminders, and I have so many it would really clog it up. Fussy I know, but I see them as slightly different, almost like a to do list with an alarm function iyswim?


You can select which calendars you want to sync/display with aCalendar+ - so you could just make another calendar and just display that one. That's what I do.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 2, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Because it's a different function to me. I use google calendar for appointments, events etc - and do share it too which is useful - whereas these are reminders, and I have so many it would really clog it up. Fussy I know, but I see them as slightly different, almost like a to do list with an alarm function iyswim?


any.Do does this


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2013)

editor said:


> You can select which calendars you want to sync/display with aCalendar+ - so you could just make another calendar and just display that one. That's what I do.


ah, I will be more patient and give it another go.


hiccup said:


> any.Do does this


seems to have glitches that I can't work out though, eg set a reminder for every day at 10am, if you snooze on one day it then alters all other occurrences of the reminder


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 2, 2013)

I just use the clock/alarm. But then I'm taking one thing once a day so maybe you need something more complex.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2013)

I use three of them to get me up in the morning


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2013)

Now here's an interesting idea: 



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.buzzpia.aqua.launcher


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

Love the comments that cheeky folks are writing about this nondescript Android app 







http://www.wirefresh.com/android-hp...stored-and-self-powered-flight-made-possible/


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (May 23, 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oasisfeng.greenify&hl=en

I was alerted to this app from an Android Forum I use. Link above is to the free ROOT version of this, there is a paid version (1.99) for non rooted phones.

The blurb for this app reads as follows:

_Never should your phone or tablet become slower and battery hungrier after lots of apps installed. With Greenify, your device can run almost as smoothly and lastingly as it did the first day you had it! Greenify help you identify and put the bad behaving apps into hibernation when you are not using them, to stop them from lagging your device and leeching the battery, in an unique way! They can do nothing without explicit launch by you or other apps, while still preserving full functionality when running in foreground, similar to iOS apps_

I have used this for about 2 weeks now and have found that I am getting a good 20 - 25 % more life out of my battery.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Google Keyboard has been released and by all accounts it's pretty amazing.






https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.inputmethod.latin


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't get my head around all this swiping business. Think I'll stick to good old Swiftkey.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Testing it now and it's pretty good!


----------



## rhod (Jun 6, 2013)

Been using this for a few weeks, and it really is a killer app.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kebab.Llama&hl=en

Does a similar sort of thing to "Tasker" but in a way that human beings can understand! It's essentially a simplified scripting language that enables you to perform tasks based on certain conditions.

You could set it up to always switch your bluetooth on at 08:00 for the morning drive to work, and switch off at 09:05.
Automatically switch to your "work" profile when in the vicinity of work.
Switch your wireless on to do updates in the middle of the night, then switch itself off (but only when plugged into a charger)
Get the voice synthesizer to say "Home sweet home, thank fuck for that!" when you arrive home between 5 and 7 in the evening.

It uses phone cell ID to determine your rough location, rather than GPS which is heavier on the battery.

Very useful.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

That does look clever. I've got no use for it myself, mind.


----------



## rhod (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep - google keyboard is the DBs.

RIP Swiftkey, SlideIT etc!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2013)

rhod said:
			
		

> Yep - google keyboard is the DBs.
> 
> RIP Swiftkey, SlideIT etc!!



Bold statement. I have been a SwiftKey user for yonks and fear change. Should I risk it?


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> I can't get my head around all this swiping business. Think I'll stick to good old Swiftkey.


 

I tried it and couldn't really get used to it. Also I paid a lot of money, like £2.50 for Swiftkey


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Bold statement. I have been a SwiftKey user for yonks and fear change. Should I risk it?


 
Well it's free so it's worth a punt. Naturally I FEAR CHANGE but I'm going to stick with the Google Keyboard a bit longer.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 6, 2013)

Do Google keep all our boring text messages and what-have-you before forwarding them to the NSA?


----------



## rhod (Jun 6, 2013)

Naturally.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Do Google keep all our boring text messages and what-have-you before forwarding them to the NSA?


 
They send them to NASA actually for storage on their nuclear-resistant Moon base facility. That's how valuable your texts from the pub are to the world.


----------



## gosub (Jun 6, 2013)

https://www.allout.org/en/actions/gaycureapp
more about having an app killed really


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

gosub said:


> https://www.allout.org/en/actions/gaycureapp
> more about having an app killed really


 
*signed.

Can't find the app on Google though.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, now this is an unexpected treat: the Google keyboard has built in support for text expansion. 













> Here's how to set up text expansions:
> Go to Settings -> Language & input -> tap on the settings icon for Google Keyboard. Keep in mind, if your phone has an OEM skin, things might be named differently or a little out of place.
> --OR--
> With the Google Keyboard already open on your screen, long-press the microphone button for the settings icon, then tap on Google Keyboard Settings.
> ...


http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...-supports-text-expansion-heres-how-to-use-it/


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2013)

What is the best/easiest london bus app? The one that tells you when the next bus is


----------



## mack (Jun 12, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> What is the best/easiest london bus app? The one that tells you when the next bus is


 

Catch that bus


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2013)

Or Bus Scout


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm quite liking AlpineQuest at the moment, even paid the few quid for the full version. As well as being able to download lots of maps, it also reads memory map files. This is particularly handy as you can get the whole UK as a torrent, but the android version of the official app won't read them, you need to buy new ones in app.

It also appears that my phone has a barometer in it, although how much use that is I'm not sure.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Testing it now and it's pretty good!


I had a quick go and it's good, but there seems to be a lack of symbols


----------



## mack (Jun 13, 2013)

Google have just launched an official cloud print app 

It works pretty well and is simple to use - will print to just about any modern printer that is hooked up to a computer or network - just tried sending a pic over to a thermal label printer and it worked.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2013)

Testing Google Keyboard


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> I had a quick go and it's good, but there seems to be a lack of symbols


 
Did you find them?


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 20, 2013)

F-droid 





> The F-Droid Repository is an easily-installable catalogue of FOSS (Free and Open Source Software) applications for the Android platform.


 
http://f-droid.org/


----------



## dervish (Jun 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Now here's an interesting idea:
> 
> 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.buzzpia.aqua.launcher





Been using this for a few weeks now, although it's not as configurable as Nova/Apex etc it is very good, downloading someones screen and making it work on your phone is a lot easier than I thought it would be. Using Paranoid Android ROM, so with Halo and Pie my phone looks nothing like a standard android build at all.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2013)

I might give it a go at some point...


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jun 28, 2013)

Share Keyboard and Mouse. Allows you to put your phone next to your computer and control it with the computer keyboard and mouse.




Play store link here


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 28, 2013)

Not sure I see the point on a phone. A tablet maybe?


----------



## grit (Jun 28, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Not sure I see the point on a phone. A tablet maybe?


 

It would be mildly handy for anyone who works at a computer in an office all day, hardly groundbreaking though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 28, 2013)

grit said:


> It would be mildly handy for anyone who works at a computer in an office all day, hardly groundbreaking though.


 
Even then I'm struggling with the use. I can already type texts on my PC. What else might you use it for?


----------



## Mojofilter (Jun 29, 2013)

Even on a tablet I'm struggling to see a use?

As in if you're already sat at a computer and its switched on, why not just use the computer?
For me the while point of a tablet is that it's easier / more comfortable than a laptop when you're sat on the sofa, train, bog etc... Doing a bit of casual web browsing and the like.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 1, 2013)

Yesterday I got a notification from my Android smarphone security app _Lookout_, to the effect that one of my apps that I have had for a while is likely to gives access to push email adverts and is not safe. The app in question is _Music Paradise_ that lets you download some music for free. Today I deleted it. I checked on one of my music players and and pleased to find that the music I had downloaded from it is still listed on my phone.

I now need a new free music downloading source. No I don't want to go with Spotify, I don't need that much music.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

YouView app now available for Android which is great news if - like me - you're using the service. 
http://www.wirefresh.com/youview-app-now-available-on-both-ios-and-android/


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

This one looks more fun than the usual alarm clock:
http://www.wirefresh.com/wakevoice-alarm-app-for-android-lets-you-strike-up-a-conversation/


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2013)

Not a killer app, but does anyone use the flickr app? I can't work out how to find/copy an image's url   anyone know?


----------



## Corax (Jul 6, 2013)

I've recently switched from tweetdeck to plume on my android.  It's so, _so_ much better.  I've gone from being a very occasional twitter user to using it several times daily, it's made so much difference in usability.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anyone know of an app/widget to quickly switch between sending out/withholding your number when you make calls? Be dead handy for work.


----------



## bmd (Jul 8, 2013)

FBreader Book reading app that's much better than Aldiko imo.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 9, 2013)

This is _well_ Mexico.



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.AngryTravon


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 17, 2013)

Since rooting my phone, some of my apps don't work very well and I need alternative suggestions. One is Camera 360, which doesn't work any more, and I don't find Camera ICS a good substitute. The other is the Beautiful Weather weather clock widget. Any recommended alternatives?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Since rooting my phone, some of my apps don't work very well and I need alternative suggestions. One is Camera 360, which doesn't work any more, and I don't find Camera ICS a good substitute. The other is the Beautiful Weather weather clock widget. Any recommended alternatives?


 
BBC Weather app is chuffing ace. Camera Zoom FX is pretty good, but there's tons of decent photo apps.


----------



## newbie (Jul 20, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm quite liking AlpineQuest at the moment, even paid the few quid for the full version. As well as being able to download lots of maps, it also reads memory map files. This is particularly handy as you can get the whole UK as a torrent, but the android version of the official app won't read them, you need to buy new ones in app.
> 
> It also appears that my phone has a barometer in it, although how much use that is I'm not sure.


catching up... cheers for that, I'm setting it up now, I've got very used to MMTracker but an alternative that'll work with my extensive mapbase is very welcome.

hmm. first impressions
I can't quickly/simply hop between 25k, 50k, 125k & A-Z.  
nor between stored .qct & OSM maps which, for other apps, are already in separate folders.

I'll keep playing but need to be persuaded that doesn't make it all a bit pointless.


----------



## bmd (Jul 20, 2013)

everything.me 

A new kind of launcher, it's quite good.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 22, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Since rooting my phone, some of my apps don't work very well and I need alternative suggestions. One is Camera 360, which doesn't work any more, and I don't find Camera ICS a good substitute. The other is the Beautiful Weather weather clock widget. Any recommended alternatives?


 
Snapseed for your photography, or Pixlr Express.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 24, 2013)

newbie said:


> catching up... cheers for that, I'm setting it up now, I've got very used to MMTracker but an alternative that'll work with my extensive mapbase is very welcome.
> 
> hmm. first impressions
> I can't quickly/simply hop between 25k, 50k, 125k & A-Z.
> ...


 

Yeah, being not being able to quickly switch scales is a pain the arse. Does MMTracker sort that? Been taken of the play store though.


----------



## newbie (Jul 24, 2013)

yes, Memory-Map forced it out of existence.  The free version didn't switch scales, the paid-for did.


----------



## dogroughzine (Jul 25, 2013)

Another vote for SwiftKey over Google keyboard!


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2013)

dogroughzine said:


> Another vote for SwiftKey over Google keyboard!


 
I've gone back to Swiftkey, but the Google one is excellent for free.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I've gone back to Swiftkey, but the Google one is excellent for free.



It is. But having paid for SwiftKey and it is a bit better there is no contest really.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, first thing I installed on my new phone.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been using Swype since the beta ended and it went on general release earlier this year. It really is excellent now.


----------



## Mojofilter (Jul 27, 2013)

editor said:


> I've gone back to Swiftkey, but the Google one is excellent for free.



I tried it but found the autocorrect to be very annoying. Even when correctly typing a fairly common word it would frequently change it to something bizarre :/

That aside it was pretty good though.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2013)

Google Play Store app downloads surpass iTunes for first time (but iOS apps make more dosh)








http://www.androidguys.com/2013/07/31/google-play-store-app-downloads-surpass-itunes-for-first-time-report/


----------



## MBV (Aug 1, 2013)

I always see people using the stock keyboard and sms apps. I wonder if they know about the alternatives?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

dfm said:


> I always see people using the stock keyboard and sms apps. I wonder if they know about the alternatives?


With SwiftKey being one of the best-selling Android apps in the world, I guess so!


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2013)

SwiftKey's brilliant but that new swipe typing keyboard Google have released is good too. I prefer Swift though.

Hang on a second.. de ja vu!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 2, 2013)

I am quite happy with Go Keyboard that does what those other keyboards do and cost me nothing at the time Swype was a pay for app.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2013)

dfm said:


> I always see people using the stock keyboard and sms apps. I wonder if they know about the alternatives?


 

What are the alternatives to MMS software? I tried a few on my last phone when I went over to cyangenmod and found most of them fugly.

That said HTC has better software then Samsung.


----------



## MBV (Aug 3, 2013)

I use Go SMS for texts. I'd prefer it if everyone was on whatsapp but they aren't.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2013)

dfm said:


> I use Go SMS for texts. I'd prefer it if everyone was on whatsapp but they aren't.


 

It's what I used to use, but tbh didn't inspire me enough to install when i got  new phone. Also, it wasn't a deal breaker, but I used in conjunction with the dialer and find they could hang, just when you didn't want them to. 

TBH I'd rather have the HTC software on my Samsung hardware, but you can't have everything.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2013)

I send so few texts that I just never bothered installing GoSMS when I changed phones either.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 3, 2013)

I have no issue with stock sms apps.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 8, 2013)

Yahoo weather.... I really like its interface and wiget , and was rather amazed that the background photo that came up was from my local beach

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yahoo.mobile.client.android.weather


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2013)

I got fed up with Go SMS's spammy messages and endless updates offering nothing useful so switched to Now SMS. Really nice interface.










https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=crometh.android.nowsms


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice sms app, cheers Ed. I have installed. Only gripe is that it is all a bit grey and pale  there are other colour schemes but they are £1.19


----------



## dogroughzine (Sep 9, 2013)

I've seen Splashtop mentioned on here but no-one's said what they think of it.

I find it absolutely brilliant, no need for my old wireless mouse anymore. I tried Gmote a while ago which was similar but this one really nails it, and I'm only on the free version.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2013)

dogroughzine said:
			
		

> I've seen Splashtop mentioned on here but no-one's said what they think of it.
> 
> I find it absolutely brilliant, no need for my old wireless mouse anymore. I tried Gmote a while ago which was similar but this one really nails it, and I'm only on the free version.



Just installed and having a play. It is a good interface but seems to be making my PC a bit juddery  could be my PC though.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 10, 2013)

What's the best mixing app for android?  It's for a nexus 7.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2013)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> What's the best mixing app for android?  It's for a nexus 7.



Food or music?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 11, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Food or music?



music!!


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2013)

Finally, Simplenote is out. Goodbye Evernote for me then.
http://www.wirefresh.com/simplenote...ks-to-find-a-niche-between-evernote-and-keep/


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

editor or anyone?

NowSMS is great but I am getting SMS alerts from the stock message app too  Is there a way of switching this off?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 12, 2013)

I tried it, but it didn't display the photos of my contacts. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I tried it, but it didn't display the photos of my contacts. Anyone else have this?



Nope, mine are showing fine (Galaxy S3 mini)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Nope, mine are showing fine (Galaxy S3 mini)



Hmm, I may give it another go then.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> editor or anyone?
> 
> NowSMS is great but I am getting SMS alerts from the stock message app too  Is there a way of switching this off?


Yes. Go into the stock app -> settings -> turn off notifications.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Yes. Go into the stock app -> settings -> turn off notifications.



Got it


----------



## dervish (Sep 12, 2013)

Dynamic Notifications. Very quickly became one of my most indispensable apps ever. 

It's especially good if you have a Samsung or other phone with an AMOLED screen as that only powers the active pixels so uses virtually no power at all. 

It's basically a copy of the Active notification feature from the Moto X, when you get a notification instead of just lighting up a light it shows you on the screen what it is for. You can then swipe up to go to it, left or right to dismiss and turn screen back off or down to just unlock it. 

If you pay the unlock price it will also "Auto wake" so if you get a notification when it is in your pocket it automatically turns the screen on when you take the phone out your pocket.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2013)

Can anyone recommend me a free calendar app that shows events, without having to click on the date first? I use Touch Calendar, but you have to pay for it. 

I'm setting up my mum's first smartphone for her, so trying to stay away from paid for apps, so I don't have to register my card to her account.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 14, 2013)

A few days ago I finally let Swiftkey talk me into using Swiftkey Flow. It's so much quicker!


----------



## MBV (Sep 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Got it



I think I cocked this up as Now SMS is failing to notify me of new messages.


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 14, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Can anyone recommend me a free calendar app that shows events, without having to click on the date first? I use Touch Calendar, but you have to pay for it.
> 
> I'm setting up my mum's first smartphone for her, so trying to stay away from paid for apps, so I don't have to register my card to her account.


Business calendar free is brilliant,  the widget especially


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Can anyone recommend me a free calendar app that shows events, without having to click on the date first? I use Touch Calendar, but you have to pay for it.
> 
> I'm setting up my mum's first smartphone for her, so trying to stay away from paid for apps, so I don't have to register my card to her account.


I love aCalendar +


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks folks. I'll test them both on the Y300 and see what looks the simplest for her.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I love aCalendar +



On first glances this looks really good. So much so it may replace touch calendar for me as well.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just invested in a 7000mah battery for my s3 but learnt that this app - 2x battery - can give power savings by turning off wifi and mobile data whilst the screen is switched off.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.a0soft.gphone.aDataOnOff&hl=en


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Just invested in a 7000mah battery for my s3 but learnt that this app - 2x battery - can give power savings by turning off wifi and mobile data whilst the screen is switched off.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.a0soft.gphone.aDataOnOff&hl=en



That must be a fair bulge out the back!

I used a similar app for my Desire HD, but gave up as I got annoyed waiting for it to reconnect when I turned it on. However my Note connects so much faster, I may give it another go!


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 14, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> That must be a fair bulge out the back!



Turns it into a brick tbf. But on an average day it's down to 10 - 15% when leaving work and playing Ingress further eats away at it as it requires GPS to be activated!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Turns it into a brick tbf. But on an average day it's down to 10 - 15% when leaving work and playing Ingress further eats away at it as it requires GPS to be activated!



Owch! My note has a 3200mha battery in it, but it can still be rinsed if I'm bored at work.

I'd pay for a decent aftermarket battery that makes proper use of space, but they all seem to leave a bulge, rather then spread it evenly over the back off the phone.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 14, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I'd pay for a decent aftermarket battery that makes proper use of space, but they all seem to leave a bulge, rather then spread it evenly over the back off the phone.



Well it's because they design the phones to be as slim as possible. I prefer battery life over svelteness really.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Well it's because they design the phones to be as slim as possible. I prefer battery life over svelteness really.



Nah, I meant most of the aftermarket solution don't just raise the profiles a few mm, but have a bulge. I want the extra battery to be spread over the size of the phone.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 14, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Nah, I meant most of the aftermarket solution don't just raise the profiles a few mm, but have a bulge. I want the extra battery to be spread over the size of the phone.



Well they've basically glued two batteries onto the back of the original, both of which have the same dimensions. If they were to _design_ a more powerful battery which utilised the space better, I well imagine you'd be paying considerably more than twenty quid for it. 

As such I doubt you'd get a third party doing it. But the phone companies could pull their finger out and give more than one battery option - like design a slim and not-so-slim-but-more-powerful model.


----------



## dervish (Sep 14, 2013)

Many people on XDA recommend Greenify highly, it hibernates background apps stopping them from using processor when you are not using the phone, I'm not sure it has made a massive difference, but I've only been using it for a couple of days.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm using the Snapdragon BatteryGuru app.







https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xiam.snapdragon.app


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2013)

Need to look at these. I have noticed that TuneIn Radio app seems to keep itself running all the time


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2013)

On the flip side my note gets 2 days of normal use. I've not actually run out on a single day yet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 14, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> On the flip side my note gets 2 days of normal use. I've not actually run out on a single day yet.



Yeah, but it's virtually a tablet!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 15, 2013)

editor said:


> I love aCalendar +



More playing with this and I'm very impressed. I really like the way that it pays attention to the colours that I mark events with in gmail and it's very easy to move through the interface.

Thanks again!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 15, 2013)

Can I have a suggestion for a program that lets me read and create office files if such a thing exists?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Can I have a suggestion for a program that lets me read and create office files if such a thing exists?


There's quite a few to choose from, but I use this one: 





https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobisystems.office


----------



## Leafster (Sep 15, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Can I have a suggestion for a program that lets me read and create office files if such a thing exists?



I have Office Suite Pro on my Nexus 7. It seems to work OK but I haven't really used it that much.

ETA: editor beat me to it. (At least we agree on the same app!)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 15, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm using the Snapdragon BatteryGuru app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not compatible with my device.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 15, 2013)

editor said:


> There's quite a few to choose from, but I use this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Costs £15 to create something.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 15, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Costs £15 to create something.


It's gone up! I paid a tenner for the pro (PDF & HD) version.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 15, 2013)

So whilst I'm a mission to update my apps and find new ones, what's the best podcast software these days? I've been using dogcatcher, but was wondering if there was some thing better.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Costs £15 to create something.


There's free alternatives.






https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cn.wps.moffice_eng

And:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dataviz.docstogo


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 17, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> So whilst I'm a mission to update my apps and find new ones, what's the best podcast software these days? I've been using dogcatcher, but was wondering if there was some thing better.


Podkicker is really excellent. 
I have my phone set to monitor my Google calendar and then when my shift finishes update my podcasts for the cycle home


----------



## Maltin (Sep 17, 2013)

kropotkin said:


> Podkicker is really excellent.


cheers. Been trying to find one of these too.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

Dynamic notifications is ace, except it doesn't seem to want to work on my S4.


----------



## MBV (Sep 20, 2013)

Quick office now free: 

Description
This free app from Google lets you create and edit Microsoft® Office documents, spreadsheets and presentations on your Android phone and tablet. Sign in with your Google Account to save work in Google Drive, which gives you up to 15GB of free storage and lets you access your files from any mobile device or computer.
With Quickoffice and a Google Account you can:

- Create and edit Word, Excel and PowerPoint files
- Access files in Google Drive and on your device
- Open and view PDF files
- Share files through previously shared Google Drive folders
- Attach files to emails


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 20, 2013)

dfm said:


> Quick office now free:
> 
> Description
> This free app from Google lets you create and edit Microsoft® Office documents, spreadsheets and presentations on your Android phone and tablet. Sign in with your Google Account to save work in Google Drive, which gives you up to 15GB of free storage and lets you access your files from any mobile device or computer.
> ...



I was just going to post this. Exactly what Global Stoner was just asking about, too


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 20, 2013)

dp


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 21, 2013)

I've just found an app which is something I've been wanting for AGES. It's great.

SoundWire

You install a server on your PC from the website listed in the description, and then it streams all your sounds from your computer (Windows or Linux supported) to the phone. That's it. But it means I now don't need my computer plugged into my amp and have wires trailing about. I'm using the free version at the minute and I can't see what's different with the paid version but I'll probably buy it anyway to support the developer.

I've finally got a use for my old phone!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2013)

I may have to try that.
I've been using QLoud server ...
It's like having wireless headphones.

EDIT :-

Qloud handles videos - but isn't low latency ...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I may have to try that.
> I've been using QLoud server ...
> It's like having wireless headphones.
> 
> ...



I think if you were planning to use this for video it would have to be through VLC as the latency is noticable. You can offset the audio from the video using VLC so then it wouldn't be a problem.

Streaming wouldn't be viable, I don't think. Although I've not messed with the settings. Reducing the quality might help?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2013)

I initially misunderstood what that app did. Qloud buffers and plays locally.
It simply lets you listen / watch wherever you are...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I initially misunderstood what that app did. Qloud buffers and plays locally.
> Mine simply lets you listen / watch wherever you are...



This is what I was trying to explain on the other thread when we had this discussion. The app is basically a digital audio cable. Instead of having a cable, I stream the audio it to another device.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2013)

The only advantage I can see is you could wander around the house and be in sync with your speakers...
I'm happy to choose the music from my phone - in fact I prefer that as I don't have to be near the PC keyboard.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I've just found an app which is something I've been wanting for AGES. It's great.
> 
> SoundWire
> 
> ...



I can run two amps. 

This made me smile it made it to the reviews. 



> APP GAVE ME HEPATITIS C AND HAD ANAL SEX WITH MY PARAKEET That's right, within 7 milliseconds of installing this app, I had contracted hepatitis C, and my pet parakeet had become an asswhore, at the end of this app's oddly swollen and bumpy penis.


----------



## mack (Sep 25, 2013)

Fifa 14 - free download (about a gig) with a free gold pack( dunno what that is yet!), can play some games but for the full thing it's £4.50 - seems to be quite a decent conversion and quite playable.

Also if you ever mislay/lose/have stolen your device you can now remotely lock it with a password if you haven't set one up or as a last resort wipe the device.

https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2013)

mack said:


> Fifa 14 - free download (about a gig) with a free gold pack( dunno what that is yet!), can play some games but for the full thing it's £4.50 - seems to be quite a decent conversion and quite playable.



FIFA 14 free


----------



## mack (Sep 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> FIFA 14 free



As with all things EA does there's always a catch - not going to buy the full game yet until I can actually string more than 3 passes together.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

It's not out yet, but Windows-like multiple apps open on an Android desktop? YES PLEASE!



http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...h-still-wont-say-who-its-being-developed-for/


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2013)

See the fucking weather with this app.







http://www.wirefresh.com/like-a-drunk-friend-fweather-widget-tells-you-what-the-effing-weather-is/


----------



## dervish (Sep 26, 2013)

I love the FWeather app, but then I am massively immature.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm really digging the swype-style 'gesture typing' in the native Android keyboard.

I do recall trying swype when it first came out but I couldn't get on with it so wrote it off. But now I'm convinced this is the best/fastest way to write. I don't know how the android keyboard compares with the latest incarnation of Swype but I know I'm writing emails and texts a hell of a lot faster now. Much more so than with SwiftKey which was becoming pretty frustrating to use.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm really digging the swype-style 'gesture typing' in the native Android keyboard.
> 
> I do recall trying swype when it first came out but I couldn't get on with it so wrote it off. But now I'm convinced this is the best/fastest way to write. I don't know how the android keyboard compares with the latest incarnation of Swype but I know I'm writing emails and texts a hell of a lot faster now. Much more so than with SwiftKey which was becoming pretty frustrating to use.


SwiftKey has swiping too,  but it's not as good as swype imo.  In fact,  I don't know why I'm still using it as it annoys me too. 

*goes to install swype*


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah the Android keyboard is fucking mega skillage. It makes using an iPad standard keyboard (like I'm doing now) a slow, tedious pain in the jobs-hole


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> SwiftKey has swiping too,  but it's not as good as swype imo.  In fact,  I don't know why I'm still using it as it annoys me too.
> 
> *goes to install swype*


I prefer SwiftKey but they're both excellent keyboards.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2013)

Back on Swype. It feels great. Everything I liked in it to begin with, but now feels really responsive too (it sometimes lagged before)

Adios, swiftKey!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Given they're all aboard with the swipe-style input now...what's the advantages of Swype over Swiftkey or the Android Keyboard?

I'm fairly happy with the stock keyboard for doing this, but I'm happy to check out Swype or Swiftkey again if there's a good enough reason.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

This looks interesting if I was on holiday or something:



> Description
> Moves automatically tracks your everyday life and exercise. Just carry your phone in your pocket or bag.
> 
> FEATURES
> ...













https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.protogeo.moves


----------



## dervish (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks interesting, bet it's a battery hog though.


----------



## dervish (Oct 16, 2013)

I have five invites to aviate if anyone wants to try it. 

It's quite a nice homescreen which tries to change depending on what you are doing at the time. It's pretty quick and seems relatively bug free for a beta.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

dervish said:


> I have five invites to aviate if anyone wants to try it.
> 
> It's quite a nice homescreen which tries to change depending on what you are doing at the time. It's pretty quick and seems relatively bug free for a beta.


Yes please! It looks really interesting. Eme might be up for one too.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm loving citymapper. Goodbye at least three alternative travel apps! 

If only it could add the distances involved it would be the total killer app. 












https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.citymapper.app.release


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm loving citymapper. Goodbye at least three alternative travel apps!
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.citymapper.app.release



I downloaded it but never really gave it a chance


----------



## magneze (Oct 22, 2013)

Just downloaded that. Looks really good!


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

magneze said:


> Just downloaded that. Looks really good!


It is REALLY good.


----------



## dervish (Oct 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Yes please! It looks really interesting. Eme might be up for one too.




PM me your email addys and I'll sort you out.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2013)

Any more left dervish ? Looks interesting...


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2013)

I like citymapper so much that I use it even tho the bus times are not entirely reliable - which I don't understand as presumably it's the same data all the other apps use.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ohh, CityMapper looks just what I need. I used to use BusScout but it's gone paid-for and I can't figure out how to pay despite really wanting/needing to.

Hope CM fills the spot


----------



## Tankus (Oct 22, 2013)

I use OsmAnd maps
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.osmand

Ofline mapping...You get 10 free down loads in the free version , the reason why I like it is that it includes footpaths and right of way in pedestrian mode , and you can over or underlay other map data with it.
The whole of Wales is just one download , I prefer it to Google map when off line ...much more data .
Plus there is stuff like pylon data ,which means you can visually fix old school style on not just keep looking at the gps., when walking.


----------



## newbie (Oct 22, 2013)

yes Osmand has got me round a fair few places well enough.  I'm not that keen on the interface but it's the best one for OSM maps I've yet found.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

Tankus said:


> The whole of Wales is just one download



As much as one download?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2013)

An area of download the size of Wales 

In non-Wales news: City Mapper is London only?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks very good, I use os mapping for offline stuff, but it's not that good for towns. Need to figure out what area Buxton comes under, got the North West and South Yorkshire and the middle of the Peak is missing.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I downloaded it but never really gave it a chance



I am now sold on Citymapper. Could take the Google Maps app icon off phone I think


----------



## Tankus (Oct 31, 2013)

Not exactly a killer app but interesting enough that I'm buying it after the 14 day trial , and the stats update
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid.sleep.full.key







Snore away


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2013)

Does anyone know a widget type thing that lets me turn the lock screen off without drilling down lots of menus? I don't need a password on my phone when I'm in the car or driving, so a way to turn it on or off would be quite handy..


----------



## dervish (Oct 31, 2013)

If you use cyanogenmod or a variant you might have profiles in the settings, it's an excellent way of setting the lock screen and notifications etc depending on where you are.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2013)

Not got round to rooting my Note yet...cyanogenmod was alright, but did crash a fair bit more then Sense when I had my Desire HD.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2013)

You don't need to root, Global Stoner 

There's an app called Widgetsoid that'll do it for you.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> You don't need to root, Global Stoner
> 
> There's an app called Widgetsoid that'll do it for you.



Ta. I'll download it and have a look. 

Sorted - Thank you


----------



## bmd (Nov 13, 2013)

Mediafire is a cloud app with 50GB of free storage.


----------



## r0bb0 (Nov 14, 2013)

handy little remote : http://www.unifiedremote.com/


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 25, 2013)

AVG Privacy Fix is worth a quick look at


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 13, 2013)

Cover lock screen is good

very slick lock screen app that adapts to your location, home, work etc and provides instant access to useful apps






seems it only works in portrait though, so no good for tablets. which is a shame


----------



## newbie (Dec 14, 2013)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> AVG Privacy Fix is worth a quick look at


if I did use facebook, which I don't, I'm not convinced I'd want to give AVG my login details, whatever the reassurances they give. I have to use google logins and they're not having those.  Call me paranoid but I'm deeply suspicious of the whole sharing/tracking/privacy that's inherent in Andoid.

The functionality I do want is the hidden App Ops, but it's 4.3 only- is anyone using it?


----------



## dervish (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes. It's still available with omnirom which is 4.4 and it is very useful.


----------



## dervish (Dec 18, 2013)

Elvis Parsley said:


> Cover lock screen is good
> 
> very slick lock screen app that adapts to your location, home, work etc and provides instant access to useful apps
> 
> ...


Cover still doesn't work on my s3.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2013)

Cal (by the folks that do Any.do) is a wonderfully eye candy-tastic calendar, laden with swishy features. Whether you think it's worth the usability/battery hit is another thing but it is rather splendid.


----------



## rhod (Jan 1, 2014)

*Everything Home* Launcher.

http://everything.me/






I've tried loads of different launchers and they've either been a bit too idiosyncratic, or a bit bland.

This one hits the sweet spot, especially if you have shit loads of stuff installed on your phone. When you install it, it automatically sorts your existing apps into smart folders which you can then tweak or re-sort if you wish. It also makes some good alternative suggestions.

The search box on the main screen is very speedy at finding anything on your phone, too. Brings up matching contacts, apps or files _as you type_.

Technically it's still in beta, but I haven't found any major problems. It's a very polished and well thought-out idea.


----------



## dervish (Jan 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Cal (by the folks that do Any.do) is a wonderfully eye candy-tastic calendar, laden with swishy features. Whether you think it's worth the usability/battery hit is another thing but it is rather splendid.



Just started using Solcalendar which is an excellent and very nice looking calendar.


----------



## rich! (Jan 2, 2014)

A quick vote for Toodledo - online task manager with a range of Android  apps and cloud sharing of the todo list. I've been using Toodle Droid as the client on my phone: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hoghollow.TaskList&hl=en - it doesn't seem to like the tablet but I can use the browser on there.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 2, 2014)

rhod said:


> *Everything Home* Launcher.
> 
> http://everything.me/
> 
> ...


Installed it this morning so haven't had a chance to play with it properly, but it feels like it needs a lot of configuring. I have to keep searching through the groups to find stuff. Search is fast though.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 2, 2014)

Elvis Parsley said:


> Installed it this morning so haven't had a chance to play with it properly, but it feels like it needs a lot of configuring. I have to keep searching through the groups to find stuff. Search is fast though.



I'm fed up with all that setting up malarkey with these launchers. I'm still using Aviate beta which is suiting me quite well so far.


----------



## rhod (Jan 4, 2014)

Elvis Parsley said:


> Installed it this morning so haven't had a chance to play with it properly, but it feels like it needs a lot of configuring. I have to keep searching through the groups to find stuff. Search is fast though.



It needs very little configuration. Does a pretty good job at sorting your apps into logical folders during installation. You can change these selections or dump folder completely if you want. It lets you add multiple apps in one go from a single list of all your apps, rather than the tedious dragging and dropping I've encountered on other launchers.

It only adds a couple of widgets, both of which you can dump (or use your existing widgets).


----------



## rhod (Jan 4, 2014)

dervish said:


> Just started using Solcalendar which is an excellent and very nice looking calendar.



Elegant and functional. I like it!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2014)

rhod said:


> *Everything Home* Launcher.
> 
> http://everything.me/
> 
> ...



Right spent a good few days playing with it and decided it's not for me. Not enough icons on the home screen so find I'm pressing more to get to my most used apps.

It had however got me interested in the idea of launches, so will look for one that fits my needs better when I've some time


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2014)

I am however very gutted that after the last update for my note 2 that MM Tracker has stopped working. 

Very very annoying as I've already got all the OS maps and even got a 64gb memory card to carry them all with me.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> I am however very gutted that after the last update for my note 2 that MM Tracker has stopped working.
> 
> Very very annoying as I've already got all the OS maps and even got a 64gb memory card to carry them all with me.


Wasn't that a bit of a dodgy app to start off with? I use Viewranger.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Wasn't that a bit of a dodgy app to start off with? I use Viewranger.



Well dodgy as in as much as memory map want you to rebuy all their maps to work on android so had it removed from the store.

It's just a free viewer to read the files.


----------



## rhod (Jan 4, 2014)

How can you not love a launcher that brings up a background picture of The Vulcan pub when you search for "Urban 75"?


----------



## Mojofilter (Jan 5, 2014)

Bloody love this widget -  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=name.pilgr.appdialer&hl=en

It's replaced lots and lots of icons on my home screen, let's me get at them loads quicker than trying to remember which folder on which screen I put them in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a problem when your phone barely has sufficient storage for a single screen's worth of apps.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Wasn't that a bit of a dodgy app to start off with? I use Viewranger.


Thanks for the reminder - I've un-installed runkeeper and installed this in its place.
There are fewer sporty features, but I can export the gpx file to Strava if I'm _*really *_interested in my minute by minute performance.
Not getting lost is the skill I really need to acquire.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 5, 2014)

Endomondo may be worth a look if your not bothered by the navigation part.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm definitely more in need of maps and GPS than physical performance and training buddies.
I just noticed that when the gpx file is imported into Google earth you get the speed data along with the elevation. 

Though my phone's gps is somewhat borderline - I apparently exceeded 30MPH several times this morning ...


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a calendar for Android (Samsung Galaxy S2) which will sync with Office365 without the emails coming down to the phone?


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 10, 2014)

ringo said:


> Can anyone recommend a calendar for Android (Samsung Galaxy S2) which will sync with Office365 without the emails coming down to the phone?



Install Google Calendar Sync on your PC


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2014)

I discovered this morning that the current *Cyclestreets *app lets you download the whole UK map to your SD card and allegedly has voice guidance when offline .. 
So I'm giving it a go.
Some of the functionality is annoying - you have to place waymarkers to divert it away from silly farcilities and if you see it's veered off course, you can't edit those waymarkers...
Also I haven't worked out if I can create routes on the PC at my leisure and transfer them to the phone.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2014)

Timely Alarm is great. I was using the trial mode anyway and considering buying the premium but didn't think it was worth the cost. But Google have bought it and now it's free! It's well designed and the features are great: it's got the usual stuff, but also "smart rise" which is meant to ease you awake rather than jolt you out of bed. Also you can set it to force you to do maths before it lets you turn the alarm off


----------



## mack (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah I've been using this for a few months now - the smart rise is so nice, it starts so gently that you kind of wake up still dreaming


----------



## dervish (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been using timely for a few weeks, I though smart rise wasn't very good. I must be particularly sensitive because it was just waking me up half an hour earlier than usual.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2014)

dervish said:


> I've been using timely for a few weeks, I though smart rise wasn't very good. I must be particularly sensitive because it was just waking me up half an hour earlier than usual.


Try moving your phone further away?


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Install Google Calendar Sync on your PC



Go an error, no worky


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2014)

At some point I will get around to rooting my phone and freeing up the space wasted by the Orange apps I never use and I notice I have an App called "Mediashare" - but I can't work out who wrote it or how to set up my PC as a server.
I'm actually fairly happy with Qloud, but I'm curious ...


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 10, 2014)

ringo said:


> Go an error, no worky



How so?

Without sounding patronising, make sure you follow the google instructions to the last letter. And also make sure your phone is set up to autosync your calendar events with your online google calendar.

It works flawlessly on my PC. I am runnning windows 7 and office 2010.


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> How so?
> 
> Without sounding patronising, make sure you follow the google instructions to the last letter. And also make sure your phone is set up to autosync your calendar events with your online google calendar.
> 
> It works flawlessly on my PC. I am runnning windows 7 and office 2010.



It only got as far as installing, then when I entered my Googlemail address & password it crashed. I didn't make make not of the error message, if I can be bothered I'll try again.


----------



## kraepelin (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anyone have a keyboard recommendation that has spell check as you type. Thats not gringer as that slows down to much


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 12, 2014)

newbie said:


> if I did use facebook, which I don't, I'm not convinced I'd want to give AVG my login details, whatever the reassurances they give. I have to use google logins and they're not having those.  Call me paranoid but I'm deeply suspicious of the whole sharing/tracking/privacy that's inherent in Andoid.
> 
> The functionality I do want is the hidden App Ops, but it's 4.3 only- is anyone using it?



I am.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.colortiger.appopsinstaller&hl=en

Works on 4.4 but not on 4.4.2 - I did see a page explaining how to root 4.4.2 and get App Ops back but can't find the site now. When I find it, I'll upgrade, root and so on.


----------



## dervish (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, I couldn't find it if so, but A Better Camera is by far the best camera app I have used. It has masses of functions, is very quick and has the most effective night and HDR modes I have used. The HDR in particular is extremely good, incredibly fast and never has any ghosting problems even when taking photos of moving subjects. It has basic functionality for free and allows you to try the extra stuff for 50 photos before asking you to pay, it's well worth it. Makes my S3 camera tons better.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2014)

Just downloaded Mr. Number 

Free App for blocking unwanted calls and texts. Not played around much but it seems good, will post a link up in a bit


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mrnumber.blocker


----------



## dogroughzine (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone know why there isn't an Android version of iOs Smart Alarm? By that I mean the one that monitors your sleeping patterns etc. 

There's one called sleepbot which is okay but unfortunately the iOS one is much better.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

I am fucking loving the Snapdragon Glance lockscreen. It is a fantastic bit of kit. Really useful.







https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xiam.snapdragon.glance

And my homescreen has now been transformed thanks to Muzei



> Muzei is a live wallpaper that gently refreshes your home screen each day with famous works of art. It also recedes into the background, blurring and dimming artwork to keep your icons and widgets in the spotlight. Simply double touch the wallpaper or open the Muzei app to enjoy and explore the artwork in its full glory.








https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nurik.roman.muzei


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2014)

I've posted a thread asking about translation apps if anyone has any experience of them:  

http://www.urban75.net/forums/index.php?threads/321301/


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

This alarm app looks well slick:

















https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mindmeapp.alarmpad


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 28, 2014)

Link Bubble is pretty nifty. Opens links in the background while you are in apps such as Twitter or Tapatalk and when they've loaded puts a bubble at the side of the screen so you can access the link at your leisure. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.linkbubble.playstore


----------



## bmd (Apr 16, 2014)

Anyone using Themer? It's yet another Launcher. There are A LOT of different themes with this. It puts your apps into folders on the home screen, shows your weather, rss feed, appointments, has a music screen etc etc all very easily accessible. If you like to completely change the look of your phone often then give it a go.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 16, 2014)

bmd said:


> Anyone using Themer? It's yet another Launcher. There are A LOT of different themes with this. It puts your apps into folders on the home screen, shows your weather, rss feed, appointments, has a music screen etc etc all very easily accessible. If you like to completely change the look of your phone often then give it a go.


I used it, but it's limited in that the themes all follow a specific pattern. So if you don't read RSS feeds or listen to music on your phone, then most of the fancy bits are wasted and you're left with a less functional launcher than otherwise.

You're better off going to MyColorScreen.com (where Theme originated) and doing a proper theme from the various apps and hacks you can do on your phone.

Sure, it's not as easy. But it's infinitely more customisable and leaves your phone as usable as before.


----------



## bmd (Apr 17, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I used it, but it's limited in that the themes all follow a specific pattern. So if you don't read RSS feeds or listen to music on your phone, then most of the fancy bits are wasted and you're left with a less functional launcher than otherwise.
> 
> You're better off going to MyColorScreen.com (where Theme originated) and doing a proper theme from the various apps and hacks you can do on your phone.
> 
> Sure, it's not as easy. But it's infinitely more customisable and leaves your phone as usable as before.


 
Yeah completely agree with all your points but I am half way between an iOS user and an Android one in so much as I like to be able to customise my phone but can't be arsed to spend the time tweaking it. Themer fits exactly with my needs which is why I like it but you're right about it being fixed from a customisation point of view.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 26, 2014)

Anyone know of an app that will tell me which or if apps are taking money from a phone?

Every time my neighbor puts credit on her child's phone it keeps disappearing, I can't see loads of phone calls in the log and it is only 50c a day for internet, but she says "money just disappears", the only thing I could think of was maybe it is an app 

It is an android phone


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 2, 2014)

Best thing I've installed on my phone in a long,  long time is...... 

Deep sleep Battery saver pro.  

It puts the phone into deep sleep mode when you turn the screen off,  waking every x mins for 1 min to sync.  It can still be woken by calls,  texts etc. And you can set certain programs to be unaffected by it.  

I've been running it on my HTC one for 1 week now.  My battery would always start notifying me around 10pm, ending each day with 10% power or so after fully charging overnight.  Now I finish at 30-40%, sometimes more. I have not noticed any significant change to functionality beyond 5 seconds of reconnection time to wifi when I turn the phone on. 

Highly recommended. The only app that has actually had a significant impact on my battery (much better than greenify,  for example)


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 22, 2014)

Really liking Cover Lock Screen at the moment. Beta lock screen that puts direct links to your most used apps on the lock screen and learns all the time so it updates to the ones you use the most. You can unlock directly to the apps from the lock screen, very handy I find. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.coverscreen.cover


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 24, 2014)

I've decided I quite like Nova launcher and put it on my phone and tablet. Feels quicker then the default Samsung and LG software. It's not as extreme as some launchers, but provides a nice level of customization. It's only 2.50 for the full version, which mostly gives features I don't need, but at 1.25 a device I think it's nice to support the developer.


----------



## strung out (Jul 24, 2014)

I use Nova too - it's excellent.


----------



## dweller (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok nevermind custom ROMS I've just discovered the best reason for rooting your phone in 2014.
Xposed Framework and GravityBox and the other apps that work with xposed framework.
So many useful tweaks that you can have without installing a buggy custom rom.
I'm a very happy camper.
Check out this video to see the sort of thing I'm talking about.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 28, 2015)

Just trying out the beta version of Arrow Launcher from Microsoft... 

http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/27/microsoft-arrow-launcher-beta-android/

Looks OK so far, I'll give it a free days. Was using Aviate before this, which I really liked


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Trying Action 3 launcher now. Seems interesting so far....


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 25, 2015)

Am bored. Want more apps.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Am bored. Want more apps.


Keep is an ace note taking app. Field Trip is worth a look. Textra is a blooming great SMS app.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 26, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Am bored. Want more apps.


I've probably posted some of these on this thread before, but I can't be arsed checking. Here's some nice apps I like/use:

Turn your Android into an audio receiver with Soundwire (for Windows/Linux) or AirBubble (OSX). Now when you play tunes on your laptop, they play out of your phones speaker. Or, more usefully, your phone's headphone cable which is plugged into your stereo 

AirDroid lets you interact with your phone from your browser over wifi. You can transfer files both ways, install apps (though this is less useful since the Play web store was invented), read your notifications and reply to texts, all on the browser. It's amazing. Droid over WiFi does the same, with fewer restrictions, but looks less fancy.

Shush detects when you've silenced your phone and gives you a pop-up asking for how long you'd like it silenced. For example, you go to the cinema and silence your phone, select two hours or whatever the length of your films is, and it'll automatically restore the volume for you. Handy for forgetful people like me who have their phone on silent for three days and haven't responded to anyone's texts 

Bus Scout - Live bus times all over the UK.

Cardboard turns your phone into a virtual reality headset when combined with a cardboard kit. Great fun. There's some interesting stuff on the Cardboard Reddit community, such as making YouTube/other video players feel like iMax.

Have you ever used Reason to make tunes? I'm not sure how Caustic's dev hasn't been sued by Propellerheads, but it's been up a while now and it's a very good clone.

Duolingo - Learn languages for free while you're waiting for the bus. They have Spanish, French, German, Italian, Portuguese, Dutch, Irish, Danish, Swedish, and English.

Fit keeps track of your activity over the day and lets you know how many steps you've taken. You don't have to do anything as it works in the background. Feels good when you get a pat on the back from Google for being active for an hour 

Zello is like an old walkie talkie, but you can choose who is on your 'frequency'. I use it when playing Ingress (a great mobile game) to keep in touch with the team. I imagine it'd have its uses on protests and similar. Or just for dicking about.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

Solid Explorer is a fantastic file manager 







Solid Explorer File Manager – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## Maggot (Oct 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Solid Explorer is a fantastic file manager
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you really have a special folder for vegetables?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Do you really have a special folder for vegetables?


It's a screen grab from Google silly. I have a special folder for underpants.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 28, 2016)

Looking for weather app recommendations. I have Accuweather, but it has gone downhill recently. It used to detect where you are and give you the local forecast, now it only does a fixed location.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 28, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Looking for weather app recommendations. I have Accuweather, but it has gone downhill recently. It used to detect where you are and give you the local forecast, now it only does a fixed location.


Dark Sky is great on iOS, dunno if there's an Android version...


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 28, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Looking for weather app recommendations. I have Accuweather, but it has gone downhill recently. It used to detect where you are and give you the local forecast, now it only does a fixed location.


I use Beautiful Weather, but mainly for the weather clock widget and the live weather wallpaper, so it may not be what you're looking for.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 28, 2016)

I like the Met Office for their home screen widget, but YR is a great app and very accurate.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 28, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I like the Met Office for their home screen widget, but YR is a great app and very accurate.


YR?  
There are a few apps with YR in the name.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 28, 2016)

Maggot said:


> YR?
> There are a few apps with YR in the name.



YR weather app.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm looking for an app that turns photos into postcards. Any recommendations?


----------



## hiccup (Dec 31, 2016)

Maggot said:


> I'm looking for an app that turns photos into postcards. Any recommendations?


I've used Touchnote in the past. Seemed to do the job.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 31, 2016)

Anyone know how to put a much used Google Doc on the home screen like you might an app?


----------



## hiccup (Dec 31, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Anyone know how to put a much used Google Doc on the home screen like you might an app?


You can do it with the Google Drive shortcut widget.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 31, 2016)

hiccup said:


> You can do it with the Google Drive shortcut widget.



So you can


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 31, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So you can



Yes, you can, what hiccup  said works


----------



## Maggot (Dec 31, 2016)

hiccup said:


> I've used Touchnote in the past. Seemed to do the job.


Thanks. I have started using them, Bit of a delay in posting cos of the bank holidays, but they seem ok.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 3, 2017)

Hacaertys said:


> There are many in my phone , such as :
> Android data rescuer
> Android phone assistant
> Twitter
> Facebook


I certainly don't recommend the Facebook app, as it takes up loads of memory and slows my phone down.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I certainly don't recommend the Facebook app, as it takes up loads of memory and slows my phone down.


I's a bag of shit. I use Friendly which also gets rid of the need for that dreadful bubble-tastic Messenger app that I never wanted in the first place.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh and Keep is a bloody great cross-platform note taker. Use it every day.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2017)

Keep is indeed fantastic. The other app that gets installed very quickly on a new phone is the excellent aCalander, makes seeing what I'm doing so much easier!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 3, 2017)

I've just been using the basic version of FB in a browser. Looks pretty clunky, but it's fast, and it lets you read your messages without nagging you to install the Messenger app. 

Facebook – log in or sign up


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2017)

hiccup said:


> I've just been using the basic version of FB in a browser. Looks pretty clunky, but it's fast, and it lets you read your messages without nagging you to install the Messenger app.
> 
> Facebook – log in or sign up


That's essentially what Friendly is, but in a slightly more, err, friendly package.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh and Keep is a bloody great cross-platform note taker. Use it every day.


Keep is indispensable. If you snap pictures of documents, click them and select "grab image text" from the three - dot menu. Then sit back and gawp


----------



## Fingers (Aug 10, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Keep is indispensable. If you snap pictures of documents, click them and select "grab image text" from the three - dot menu. Then sit back and gawp



Blimey, just tried that. Amazing!


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 10, 2017)

I know! And additionally, click the microphone to take an audio note, and as soon as you are finished not only is the Audio note available, but so is the text transcript.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 10, 2017)

Aaaaand, the tech that does this visual processing is happening anyway, so you can just search for words in the image in the search box. I take photos of documents and letters regularly and can search for them by looking for "hsbc" or "insurance"


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 20, 2017)

Google Keep is literally the best app ever I now use it for everything from shopping lists to casework at work, to jotting down creative ideas and well everything.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> Google Keep is literally the best app ever I now use it for everything from shopping lists to casework at work, to jotting down creative ideas and well everything.


I love it too!

And this is so bloody clever:









> Every Android phone has a built-in capability to send out its location in the event it's lost or stolen, and the same goes for iPhones. This has led some phone thieves to immediately turn off phones as soon as they get their hands on them. A new update the security app Cerberus aims to fool the thief with a "fake shutdown" message.
> 
> 
> When you enable this feature in the settings, Cerberus intercepts a long-press of the power button while the lock screen is active. Instead of the system dialog, the thief sees a convincing fake "Power off" button produced by Cerberus. It even does stuff when pressed—just not what the thief expects it to do. The phone will do a fake shutdown routine (see above), and the screen will remain asleep for 30 seconds to one minute. Even pressing the power button won't wake it up again right away.
> ...



Cerberus v3.5 adds 'fake shutdown' feature to fool phone thieves


----------



## Maggot (Nov 5, 2017)

Waze was such a great sat nav app, it was a pleasure to use. But recently it keeps freezing, not responding, giving error messages, I'm tempted to look elsewhere. Anyone else having problems? Any other good sat nav apps out there?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2017)

Maybe a silly question, but what's wrong with Google maps? It what I use all the time.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 5, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Maybe a silly question, but what's wrong with Google maps? It what I use all the time.


waze has loads more info about accidents, queues, delays. Live user added data.

Google own it anyway...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> waze has loads more info about accidents, queues, delays. Live user added data.
> 
> Google own it anyway...



Ah, okay. Does it get all same information that maps does then?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 5, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> Google Keep is literally the best app ever I now use it for everything from shopping lists to casework at work, to jotting down creative ideas and well everything.


Ironically I was at an event at Google HQ the other day and they were asking us to turn off our phones. I was like no way, Keep is THE way I take notes during presentations now because you can take photos of the slides as well as jotting things down. Then when you get back to the office or wherever you can just upload it to Google docs. 

I watched a video on Youtube of all the things Keep can do and it was worth it because it can do lots of things I didn't know about.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 5, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Ah, okay. Does it get all same information that maps does then?


It looks the same... Different colours, mind.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2017)

Ok. I'll have another play with it if it's got more data. Don't get why google own two different mapping apps.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2017)

Because they can I suppose.  I'm assuming they bought up a competitor that was innovating - 's'usually the way innit.

I might give Waze another go now I have a better phone.  It was always flaky on my previous phones.



Maggot said:


> Waze was such a great sat nav app, it was a pleasure to use. But recently it keeps freezing, not responding, giving error messages, I'm tempted to look elsewhere. Anyone else having problems? Any other good sat nav apps out there?



Have you tried Here maps from Nokia
Oh - it's called Here WeGo now 
HERE WeGo - Offline Maps & GPS – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Because they can I suppose.  I'm assuming they bought up a competitor that was innovating - 's'usually the way innit.
> 
> I might give Waze another go now I have a better phone.  It was always flaky on my previous phones.
> 
> ...


Their info is waaaay out of date. It's got shops and businesses listed in my 'hood that have been closed for years.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 7, 2017)

My other recent discovery is Wunderground, which I now use all the time.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Their info is waaaay out of date. It's got shops and businesses listed in my 'hood that have been closed for years.



Good to know, cheers.

Google,driving customer choice there.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2017)

This look interesting:

Google Files Go is an unreleased smart file manager that aims to keep your phone clean [APK Download]

Testing it now...


----------



## dervish (Nov 7, 2017)

editor said:


> This look interesting:
> 
> Google Files Go is an unreleased smart file manager that aims to keep your phone clean [APK Download]
> 
> Testing it now...



Had a quick play with it, seems to do the job.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2017)

I've tried (and bought) loads of music playing apps, but the best I've ever used is the Sony one - and happily you can download it for any phone. 

Get Sony's New Xperia Music App with Material Design on Any Android « Android :: Gadget Hacks


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 15, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Waze was such a great sat nav app, it was a pleasure to use. But recently it keeps freezing, not responding, giving error messages, I'm tempted to look elsewhere. Anyone else having problems? Any other good sat nav apps out there?



Bloody Waze kept notifying me of things I didn't want to know so I turned off the notifications, then I moved jobs and didn't need it so I deleted it. Last week I got a notification again!!

Anyway, Copilot is a damn good satnav app, it allowed me to leave Waze behind.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2017)

Hitlist is a bloody brilliant travel app. It's still in beta but in the Play Store.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 3, 2018)

is* MightyText *still the go to for texting from your PC?

I need summat that will work with my Chromebook and S7 edge


----------



## Chz (Sep 4, 2018)

I've always used PushBullet, personally. A bit more multipurpose than just SMS.


----------



## salem (Sep 4, 2018)

Interesting to see this post pop up as I was chatting to someone about 'app fatigue' the other day and apparently people have stopped downloading new apps and are fairly frozen with the apps they use. I'm pretty much in that boat myself and this thread had been dead for a year.

Anyone got any new killer apps downloaded in the past year?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2018)

Surely that's age related?

But, pretty much the same here.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

I am much the same. Tend to add/delete games from time to time but not much else.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2018)

Chz said:


> I've always used PushBullet, personally. A bit more multipurpose than just SMS.



I'll have a look-cheers


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 4, 2018)

Throbbing Angel said:


> is* MightyText *still the go to for texting from your PC?
> 
> I need summat that will work with my Chromebook and S7 edge



You can just use Google's Messages app to text from your PC, why download another app?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> You can just use Google's Messages app to text from your PC, why download another app?



Not for my Chromebook it seems


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 4, 2018)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Not for my Chromebook it seems
> 
> View attachment 146055



The app is on your phone only, all you need is a web browser.

e2a: just go to https://messages.android.com


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> The app is on your phone only, all you need is a web browser.
> 
> e2a: just go to https://messages.android.com




I'll give it a go - cheers


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> The app is on your phone only, all you need is a web browser.
> 
> e2a: just go to https://messages.android.com





Throbbing Angel said:


> I'll give it a go - cheers



Oooh, that's good innit. Cheers


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

Here is an app I added fairly recently 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...nd_dreams.android.android_army_knife&hl=en_GB



> This app contains a set of tiny tools: a unit converter, a compass (magnetometer required), a bubble level, a calculator, a stop watch, a timer, a magnifying glass, a mirror (front camera required), a ruler and a flashlight (app and widget).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

Anyone use Yummly? 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yummly.android&hl=en


> Browse more than a million different recipes to find exactly the meal you’re craving. You can even set dietary preferences, so the recipes you see fit to your lifestyle or restrictions. Once you find a recipe, you can add all the ingredients to a shopping list.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Anyone use Yummly?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yummly.android&hl=en


I signed up and downloaded a while ago. I use it so little that I had forgotten about it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

wtfftw said:


> I signed up and downloaded a while ago. I use it so little that I had forgotten about it.


Not really a winner then?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

Might try the Kitchen Stories app 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ajnsnewmedia.kitchenstories&hl=en_GB


> - Discover tasty, easy-to-cook recipes offered in various thematic packages (e.g. “All-time classics”, “Pasta variations” or “20 Minute Dishes”, incl. many vegan and gluten-free recipe ideas)
> - HD video recipes guide you through the dishes
> - Step-by-step photo instructions make recipes easy to follow
> - How To-videos explain basic tips and tricks in the kitchen
> - New recipes and How To-videos are added every week – for free


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 4, 2018)

salem said:


> Interesting to see this post pop up as I was chatting to someone about 'app fatigue' the other day and apparently people have stopped downloading new apps and are fairly frozen with the apps they use. I'm pretty much in that boat myself and this thread had been dead for a year.
> 
> Anyone got any new killer apps downloaded in the past year?


Usually the killer functionality is in your Google and Apple apps these days.


----------



## MBV (Sep 12, 2018)

Agreed. I've deleted my bus app as Google maps is now providing a notification telling me when the next bus home is.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2018)

Despite its glossy sheen, Citymapper seems a lot less accurate than Google maps these days.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

This is on sale today and it seems to be the best Facebook replacement app I've tried (so far):

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creativetrends.simple.app.pro


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2018)

Giving your Facebook details to a 3rd party app seems perfectly reasonable thing to do.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Giving your Facebook details to a 3rd party app seems perfectly reasonable thing to do.


Probably no less risky than using Facebook itself.


----------



## dervish (Oct 1, 2018)

I've been using friendly for ages as a facebook replacement, is this one particularly better?


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

dervish said:


> I've been using friendly for ages as a facebook replacement, is this one particularly better?


Friendly was great for a while but by the end it was proving really frustrating to use. Details for events wouldn't show and there were loads of annoying glitches. This new one seems much slicker overall. So far.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2018)

This looks handy 



> Purchased Apps, from developer Asapha Halifa, gives you the same list but with much more powerful display options. Sort by price (high to low) and you can easily view all of the apps you've spent money on, and tapping on them takes you straight to the Play Store so you can install them again. This is especially useful for games you've forgotten about despite spending a few dollars on.



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.azefsw.purchasedapps&rdid=com.azefsw.purchasedapps


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 17, 2018)

FFS - my S7 went a bit mental yesterday and I ended up with a blank page on the 'desktop' when moving some apps around - so i deleted the blank page and the feckin' thing deleted what was effectively my home page.

I am now missing a widget that when i pressed it it locked the phone
It wasn't an app
It was a widget
White off button icon
Any ideas?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2018)

Ignore that post above

There's a setting in Nova Launcher that can do the same with a double tap

Sorted


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)

Most will have it already but *Flightradar24* is a great app. I rarely fly these days but love knowing what it in the air.

Also just downloaded and quickly upgraded to the paid version of *ISS HD Live* which is well worth the money.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Anyone use Yummly?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yummly.android&hl=en


I use the website on my laptop. No point in me getting the app as I'm always home when cooking.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 26, 2018)

Just got a new Android phone. Never really did apps so please advise. 
I want stuff only without ads. Games and useful shit recommendations please.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Just got a new Android phone. Never really did apps so please advise.
> I want stuff only without ads. Games and useful shit recommendations please.


Tinder and ting


----------



## TopCat (Oct 26, 2018)

Ting?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2018)

Google Keep is brilliant for notes. Safe In Cloud is a great password manager. Both have desktop apps that sync automatically. Citymapper is good for getting around. and Bus Times is my fave bus app. Best calendar by miles (on any platform IMO) is aCalendar+.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2018)

My preferred map app is just Google Maps rather than Citymapper
Agree with Ed on the Google Keep 

Some might not like the intrusion but I have the Google Opinion Rewards app on my phone. Have used the google rewards credit to buy loads of music and paid apps.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2018)

I have got a folder of free/paid games but New Star Soccer is the most played


----------



## Maggot (Oct 26, 2018)

Whatsapp is pretty essential.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2018)

Banking and train apps too 

I have Waze installed which I would say is essential for anyone driving


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

Free today! 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tohsoft.filemanagerpro.v2


----------



## dervish (Oct 29, 2018)

Downloading it now, I am very happy with FX though


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 18, 2018)

Sensors Multitool

Gives you readings, figures, graphs, charts etc for individual sensors on you phone

eg accelerometer, gyroscope, magnetometer, barometer etc etc, whatever sensors you phone has, plus battery management, wifi etc

Looks like this

 
 

It's pretty cool. Not sure how much use It's be IRL though


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 19, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Sensors Multitool
> 
> Gives you readings, figures, graphs, charts etc for individual sensors on you phone
> 
> ...



In the early days of android someone packaged up a similar app in the style of a Star Trek tricorder, complete with sounds etc. It got pulled from the Play Store after a copyright claim, alas, but it's still available on various freeware sites.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Sensors Multitool
> 
> Gives you readings, figures, graphs, charts etc for individual sensors on you phone
> 
> ...


I stumbled across this recently too. Have looked at it twice. In contrast to this app for watching live footage from the International Space Station, which I've got slightly obsessed with: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nicedayapps.iss_free&hl=en_GB


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 23, 2018)

I use Nova Launcher an I really like it - 59p instead of £3.99 atm
[Android] Nova Launcher Prime - 59p (Was £3.99) - Google Play - hotukdeals


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2018)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I use Nova Launcher an I really like it - 59p instead of £3.99 atm
> [Android] Nova Launcher Prime - 59p (Was £3.99) - Google Play - hotukdeals



Definitely a good one, used it on lots of phones. 

Luckily Nokia do very little to Android so not bothered on my latest phone.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 23, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Definitely a good one, used it on lots of phones.
> 
> Luckily Nokia do very little to Android so not bothered on my latest phone.



Aye -same -  I was  a Moto user until I got an S7
Saumsung can eff off with their OS - Nova made me like it much more


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2018)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Aye -same -  I was  a Moto user until I got an S7
> Saumsung can eff off with their OS - Nova made me like it much more



Tbf I think they have made it better over time. Not sure on the S7, but remember it being horrific on the Note 2 & 4, much nicer by S8. Still not as nice as stock though. 

One thing I really miss though after Samsungs is that there is a volume control missing on stock. General sounds and ringer and are on the same level and third party apps aren't that satisfactory.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 1, 2020)

_bump_

Nothing for nearly 2 years?

I'm loving _Lawnchair _on my Samsung A71 - was intending to use Nova Prime but it wouldn't play nice with Android 10's gestures or something.

*Anyway: Lawnchair -* Lawnchair 2 – Apps on Google Play
*by * 








						deletescape
					

some person on the internet.




					deletescape.ch
				





			https://twitter.com/antiproprietary
		



			https://twitter.com/lawnchairapp
		

*and
Get Support*
— twitter.com/lawnchairapp.
— t.me/lccommunity.
— reddit.com/r/lawnchairlauncher.

1. Requires QuickSwitch (t.me/QuickstepSwitcherReleases). Works on Android 9.
2. Requires Lawnfeed (lawnchair.app/lawnfeed) and _Homefeeder_ (t.me/homefeeder) respectively.

Note: this release doesn’t officially support Android 10.  [but it works just fine on my phone ]

Lawnchair 2 uses the Device Administrator permission to lock the screen when a selected gesture is detected. This is optional and disabled by default.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2020)

I rarely install apps these days but Bring! is a great shopping list one that syncs across all OSs.











						Bring! Grocery Shopping List - Apps on Google Play
					

Easily create shopping lists, share them and shop better together.




					play.google.com


----------



## On Fire (Nov 1, 2020)

editor may I ask what model of Android phone your esteemed self uses?


----------



## Supine (Nov 1, 2020)

On Fire said:


> editor may I ask what model of Android phone your esteemed self uses?



iPhone


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 1, 2020)

. wrong thread


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 1, 2020)

editor said:


> I rarely install apps these days but Bring! is a great shopping list one that syncs across all OSs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you share the list with others?  Just wondering if it'd be worth Mrs A and I using.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Do you share the list with others?  Just wondering if it'd be worth Mrs A and I using.


Until recently, yes. It was well handy.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2020)

I forgot about this thread. I'm quite liking Paprika. You point it at one of those cluttered recipies pages and strips all the useful information from it and stores in a standard format.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 1, 2020)

Amazon Alexa, Kasa and Hive (all home automation), Natwest Banking, Calculator, Keep Notes, Google Pay, Google Lens, Chrome, Dropbox and Google Play Music are pretty much it for me (other than calls and texts of course), I only take a photo with my phone once every other blue moon.
Play Music is starting to test my patience recently though it keeps trying to 'recommend' Youtube Music to me which I don't want. I'm only interested in playing music off the SD card and have zilch interest in streaming, anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Amazon Alexa, Kasa and Hive (all home automation), Natwest Banking, Calculator, Keep Notes, Google Pay, Google Lens, Chrome, Dropbox and Google Play Music are pretty much it for me (other than calls and texts of course), I only take a photo with my phone once every other blue moon.
> Play Music is starting to test my patience recently though it keeps trying to 'recommend' Youtube Music to me which I don't want. I'm only interested in playing music off the SD card and have zilch interest in streaming, anyone got any recommendations?


I've switched to a free app called Oto Music which is absolutely fantastic 








						Oto Music – Apps on Google Play
					

A beautiful and material designed offline music player for android.




					play.google.com


----------



## On Fire (Nov 1, 2020)

I find YouTube Music excellent. Just use the Library part to play your music off the SD card.


----------



## mack (Nov 1, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Play Music is starting to test my patience recently though it keeps trying to 'recommend' Youtube Music to me which I don't want. I'm only interested in playing music off the SD card and have zilch interest in streaming, anyone got any recommendations?



Play music will be switched off by the end of the year - I gave up on it months ago, it's much better to have all your music on internal/sd card storage.
Poweramp is my default music player now,


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 1, 2020)

On Fire said:


> I find YouTube Music excellent. Just use the Library part to play your music off the SD card.



Oooh - good to know


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 1, 2020)

On Fire said:


> editor may I ask what model of Android phone your esteemed self uses?











						Search results for query: p30
					






					www.urban75.net


----------



## r0bb0 (Nov 12, 2020)

Downloaded Musicolet as a music player and just installed Replaio, an internet based fm radio player, seems pretty good at the mo


----------



## r0bb0 (Nov 12, 2020)

Star walk 2 seems a good star viewer


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 12, 2020)

*F-Droid - *Open source, non-google controlled app repository
*NewPipe - *Youtube but without ads, ability to play in background and download from the client, and no user behaviour tracking.
*AntennaPod* - Open source podcast player
*AnkiDroid* - Open flashcard app - very useful for spaced repetition when language learning
*MyOldBoy/MyBoy *- Really good gb/gb advance emulator
*Snes9x* - Great snes emulator
*Fennec* - Open source firefox compiled for f-droid without going through google
*Zombies Run* - Great if you like running
*Untrack Me* - Transform youtube and twitter links etc. to nitter and invideous links - no tracking.
*Tusky* - Nice mastodon/fediverse client
*Duolingo* - Useful for the stories, but after several years I find the actual lessons aren't as great for learning.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 12, 2020)

r0bb0 said:


> Downloaded Musicolet as a music player


A friend of mine recommended it to me last week as a replacement to Google Music as a player. So far it's been good. The random play has played tracks I forgot were on my phone!


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2020)

Nivag said:


> A friend of mine recommended it to me last week as a replacement to Google Music as a player. So far it's been good. The random play has played tracks I forgot were on my phone!


I'm still all over Oto Music and I must have tried something like 40 music players in my quest for the perfect player! The way it handles finding and adding lyrics is the easiest I've come across.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 13, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I forgot about this thread. I'm quite liking Paprika. You point it at one of those cluttered recipies pages and strips all the useful information from it and stores in a standard format.


Oh that looks really useful and much better than keeping recipes on Pinterest with all the assorted crap food bloggers write.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 13, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> Oh that looks really useful and much better than keeping recipes on Pinterest with all the assorted crap food bloggers write.



It's amazing just how crap they can write. I mean something about the food yes, but how you spent Sunday with your dog? Really?


----------



## Mogden (Nov 13, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm still all over Oto Music and I must have tried something like 40 music players in my quest for the perfect player! The way it handles finding and adding lyrics is the easiest I've come across.


Cheers for the rec editor. I've been using Pulsar for a while but it's been a case of making do with nearly the right thing. Oto already feels like it covers that shortfall.


----------



## r0bb0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Flightradar recently installed,  great for when I'm up the allotment,  trainspotting for the air!


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 14, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> Oh that looks really useful and much better than keeping recipes on Pinterest with all the assorted crap food bloggers write.



God glad it's not just me that hates this.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I forgot about this thread. I'm quite liking Paprika. You point it at one of those cluttered recipies pages and strips all the useful information from it and stores in a standard format.


Thanks for this  

Downloaded, played about and got the paid version with some Google reward credit I had. 

Even my old mum has got it too


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Thanks for this
> 
> Downloaded, played about and got the paid version with some Google reward credit I had.
> 
> Even my old mum has got it too



When I hit my recipe limit I'll definitely be paying for it!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> When I hit my recipe limit I'll definitely be paying for it!


I went through and added my favourite online recipes, cake recipes and such and was soon at 30. 

Not sussed out the shopping list or other bits but will have a look to see if that is worth it.


----------



## r0bb0 (Nov 21, 2020)

Put Radio Garden on the tablet, tis a beautiful app, sometimes I move the globe too quickly and then cannot find the station again


----------



## r0bb0 (Nov 21, 2020)

Don't like the permissions that a lot of apps require so that turned me off downloading loads of them, pity that!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 30, 2020)

r0bb0 said:


> Put Radio Garden on the tablet, tis a beautiful app, sometimes I move the globe too quickly and then cannot find the station again



Thanks for that.  Love it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 30, 2020)

AppsFree - Apps on Google Play
					

Discover paid apps, games and icon packs that are free for a limited time.




					play.google.com
				




Apps free lists paid apps that have dropped to £nil and sends you alerts , if you want it to.  Can be useful way of finding stuff you might not otherwise have come across.

There's a few audio audio/music players free at the moment editor kalidarkone


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 19, 2020)

Can't belive I missed this one. Youtube vanced. Removes the adds from YouTube and allows you to play things in the background or the screen off. Has to be sideloaded obviously, but you don't need root.





__





						Vanced
					

The official website of Vanced - a Video client for Android (Not affiliated with Google/YouTube).




					vancedapp.com


----------



## rich! (Dec 19, 2020)

Poweramp, but with FolderSync so I can pull stupid amounts of music from OwnCloud and stick it on the SD card rather than in the internal storage. Makes a massive difference.
Aquamail is still an excellent email client however you store your mail.
And Drops/Duolingo/Kanji Study basically fills 20 minutes every morning.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 3, 2021)

editor said:


> This is on sale today and it seems to be the best Facebook replacement app I've tried (so far):
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creativetrends.simple.app.pro


Is this still the best Facebook app? 

I was using Friendly, but it has stopped showing messages, so I'm looking for a replacement.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Is this still the best Facebook app?
> 
> I was using Friendly, but it has stopped showing messages, so I'm looking for a replacement.


It's the one I use. It improves the crap FB interface a bit.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Is this still the best Facebook app?
> 
> I was using Friendly, but it has stopped showing messages, so I'm looking for a replacement.


They've all stopped showing messages on all unofficial apps because Facebook broke it on purpose.


----------

